# The Big & Dandy Methoxetamine(2-(3-methoxyphenyl)-2-(ethylamino)cyclohexanone) Thread



## Treatderek

*The Big & Dandy Methoxetamine(2-(3-methoxyphenyl)-2-(ethylamino)cyclohexanone) Thread*

Welcome to the Big & Dandy Methoxetamine Thread







External Links:

Methoxetamine Wikipedia Entry 




_Warning: Methoxetamine has not been studied in animals let alone humans or otherwise really at all, please use caution - any major dude_




_Original Post:_

Does anyone have any experience or information on Methoxetamine. It's chemical structure is similar to ketamine, the differences being and ethyl instead of a methyl group on the Nitrogen atom and a methoxy group in place of the Chlorine atom.


----------



## Swerlz

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=503180


----------



## Xamkou

Got a sample of this on the way - should be interesting.


----------



## nomis

Looks VERY interest indeed. is Methoxetamine the correct term to google for? is it spelled correct?


----------



## Swerlz

search by chemical name.. not some mash up of words


----------



## Xamkou

It's available from a well trusted vendor. I hope it lives up to its hype.


----------



## Taoluo

Seems to be really obscure and hard to find information on. What's the dosage? 50mg?


----------



## Xamkou

50mg sample has been described as enough for two experiments so I'm going to say 25-30 would be sufficient. This is brand new though? So start small.


----------



## Scoobysnacks

Xamkou said:


> 50mg sample has been described as enough for two experiments so I'm going to say 25-30 would be sufficient. This is brand new though? So start small.



just ordered 50 mg, how long till baseline with this mate? should we expect same dosage and results we would get off ket? would this be nice with aMT on the comedown?? could it be taken alongside diazepam?


----------



## mi5

Those samples ran out pretty darned quick


----------



## Xamkou

Scoobysnacks said:


> just ordered 50 mg, how long till baseline with this mate? should we expect same dosage and results we would get off ket? would this be nice with aMT on the comedown?? could it be taken alongside diazepam?



I haven't yet taken it, I'm just going by what I've been advised - I'd like to know the answers to these questions too.

I'm not one of IM/IV so I'll probably insuffilate. Amount? No idea. I wouldn't go mixing it with other chemicals just yet though since there's no documented human use (or even animal for that matter).

A trustworthy person told me that snorting all 50mg would be fine, so I'll probably do an allergy test followed by 15-20mg.


----------



## ashxcore

Do you plan on writing up a full experience report? This chem sounds quite promising. I just wish there were more info about holing with it.


----------



## Scoobysnacks

ashxcore said:


> Do you plan on writing up a full experience report? This chem sounds quite promising. I just wish there were more info about holing with it.



im searching now for any info concerning this and coming up with nothing other than the bluelight links

xamkou when ya taking yours mate?

lmao..getting butterflies thinking of it, heard ket is amazing and my best mate puts ket above mdma so i am very exited


----------



## 8-12

Well that was quick :/


----------



## Scoobysnacks

8-12 said:


> Well that was quick :/



not took any now, just thinking of when i do.. lol


----------



## 8-12

Scoobysnacks said:


> not took any now, just thinking of when i do.. lol



Haha I meant it barely took any time at all for this to go the classic RC route of FnB's posts -> commercial vendors. I was expecting to have to jump through hoops if I ever wanted to try this one, but as long as it's legitimate I might be in luck.


----------



## Mullered

yep, just found out its on sale now in the uk, expensive though!


----------



## Scoobysnacks

8-12 said:


> Haha I meant it barely took any time at all for this to go the classic RC route of FnB's posts -> commercial vendors. I was expecting to have to jump through hoops if I ever wanted to try this one, but as long as it's legitimate I might be in luck.



Doh...that makes more sense haha.. yeh this stuff sounds amazing and FnB's report was a beauty and sold it to me, thanks FnB 





Mullered said:


> yep, just found out its on sale now in the uk, expensive though!



if 25mg is a nice dose it not bad Mullered, i upped my order to 250 mg, so 8 doses@ just under 4 quid each


----------



## Dr Mamba

Spoiled UK ppl


----------



## Mullered

Scoobysnacks said:


> Doh...that makes more sense haha.. yeh this stuff sounds amazing and FnB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if 25mg is a nice dose it not bad Mullered, i upped my order to 250 mg, so 8 doses@ just under 4 quid each




Hopefully, although if its similar to ketamine it may be a bit weaker than that.  Cant wait to see more reports, particually where its insufflated.  Cant beat a few pinches of ket up the hooter


----------



## midinoz

Xamkou said:


> Got a sample of this on the way - should be interesting.



ditto - route of administration?


----------



## any major dude

i'm pretty interested in this one.  been a while since i've been able to get my hands on some K, this could prove to be both similar & interesting.  Any TR's out there yet?


----------



## love_sex_desire

^ AFAIK only F&B's which makes it sound delicious :D

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=503180

Probably why it was chosen to be produced for the UK market. Thank F&B for this one folks!


----------



## Xamkou

I'd recommend insuffilation. It's how I, and most people I know, take K and works great. Decided I'm having all 50mg to myself though now. I was going to split 25/25 with a friend but I'm going to be selfish this time. People who have samples on the way, expect them tomorrow.


----------



## Scoobysnacks

Xamkou said:


> I'd recommend insuffilation. It's how I, and most people I know, take K and works great. Decided I'm having all 50mg to myself though now. I was going to split 25/25 with a friend but I'm going to be selfish this time. People who have samples on the way, expect them tomorrow.



50mg in one line mate, or will ya stagger it, never took ket so i really dont know what to expect


----------



## midinoz

Xamkou said:


> I'd recommend insuffilation. It's how I, and most people I know, take K and works great. Decided I'm having all 50mg to myself though now. I was going to split 25/25 with a friend but I'm going to be selfish this time. People who have samples on the way, expect them tomorrow.


i have quite a lot of experience with K, what sort of dosage do people reckon taking for a first time go at methoxetamine via insufflation? are there any other feasible ROA? cos i'm aware ingesting ketamine doesn't particularly work.. (digests 'into norketamine' a tenth of the strength or something?)


----------



## Xamkou

No idea about dosage, sorry.


----------



## love_sex_desire

^ Considering F&B IM'ed 25 mg you could probably snort all 50 mg. IM administration seems to be quite a bit more potent that insufflation. I wouldn't recommend doing this considering it is a new batch of a widely untested chemical so we have no idea how individual reaction vary or if this batch is pure. I would recommend starting very slowly with this one, starting with a mg allergy test, and at most splitting 50 mg between 2 people. Or stagger the doses 10 mg at a time. You can always get more after you've determined the potency of the sample.


----------



## dc710

lol half an hour ago I discovered this has become available, having never heard of it, so read a bit about it and ordered 100mg. Hopefully it will live up to FnB trip report


----------



## hugo24

Dose is 20-40mg i.m., short action of about 30' but the aftermath is quite longer, but it proves a distinct antidepressant property of the compound. Don't overdo it as half-life is distinctly longer than the initial effects. It deserves to be treated wise as it delivers wisdom on special occasions. Btw 50mg has also been proved to be physically save but an increase of side-effect was noted.


----------



## Delsyd

ive been waiting for this little guy.
Im really looking forward to trying something so similar to ketamine.


----------



## ashxcore

hugo24 said:


> Dose is 20-40mg i.m., short action of about 30' but the aftermath is quite longer, but it proves a distinct antidepressant property of the compound. Don't overdo it as half-life is distinctly longer than the initial effects. It deserves to be treated wise as it delivers wisdom on special occasions. Btw 50mg has also been proved to be physically save but an increase of side-effect was noted.


How have you gotten this information? If you did it yourself, can you write up an experience report?


----------



## dc710

Hey I wonder how this compound goes with nitrous? Pretty well I would guess!


----------



## Treatderek

dc710 said:


> Hey I wonder how this compound goes with nitrous? Pretty well I would guess!



Is there anything that doesn't? :D  Be safe guys


----------



## Scoobysnacks

hey, i will recieve tommorow and am going snort 20 mg soon as my boys heads hit the pillow, forget what it like to take a drug other than weed lol

ps.. can this be taken orally or plugged?. IM scares me a little and i dont like snorting


----------



## ashxcore

Scoobysnacks said:


> hey, i will recieve tommorow and am going snort 20 mg soon as my boys heads hit the pillow, forget what it like to take a drug other than weed lol
> 
> ps.. can this be taken orally or plugged?. IM scares me a little and i dont like snorting


Let me first state that I know nothing of chemistry--but I would assume it has similar properties to ketamine, in that oral dosing would be largely ineffective and bad for the stomach (norketamine) and plugging is also inadvisable.


----------



## Scoobysnacks

ashxcore said:


> Let me first state that I know nothing of chemistry--but I would assume it has similar properties to ketamine, in that oral dosing would be largely ineffective and bad for the stomach (norketamine) and plugging is also inadvisable.



cheers ash, i'll stick to snuffling the stuff


----------



## Roger&Me

I can't wait to try this compound. It sounds like the Rolls Royce of dissociative anesthetics.


----------



## ashxcore

And I can't wait to find out IF YOU CAN HOLE WITH IT! K-holing is the only reason I ever do ketamine...


----------



## Scoobysnacks

can someone describe a k hole?


----------



## dc710

Scoobysnacks said:


> can someone describe a k hole?



if I'm not mistaken you're pretty much blasted into visions/hallucinations resembling alternate dimensions and universes, while being so anesthetized you can barely move or speak.

Ket is one of the few semi-mainstream drugs I've never tried. To me it always had a somewhat dirty stigma. That perhaps irrational distaste to the prospect of it has lessened since reading up on it more though.

I have a couple of friends who tried it and hated it! They took too much and massively K holed on their first time. One of them said they lived and died about 8 lives during their very scary and intense experience. The other has since tried a smaller amount and said it was more fun and enjoyable.

So now I've been in two minds whether to try it or not, but now this new stuff is on the scene and possibly better (?) there may be less point (especially as Ket is illegal).

Sounds like there also may be no technical reason you shouldn't be able to 'M Hole' on this new stuff


----------



## Dr Mamba

Scoobysnacks said:


> can someone describe a k hole?


----------



## Mullered

Scoobysnacks said:


> can someone describe a k hole?



For me it was like being everywhere in the universe at all times at once, hard to explain really.  I wasnt really 'me' anymore and that moment in the K-hole was my entire existance, I was an experience rather than a person or a being.  I had totally forgot about being sat in a friends bedroom doing a k session. I was the k-hole!!

Sounds terrifying but I always found with K that no matter how fucked up it was everything just felt like it was ok and slotted into place.  

I also found time dialation on K massive.  That session where I k-holes felt like it lasted 3-4 hours where in fact it was closer an hour.


----------



## Taoluo

I got 100mg of this today. Just did a ~1mg allergy test, going to work my way up 10-15mg a time.


----------



## Xamkou

Mine hasn't arrived yet, tomorrow hopefully. Post came before both recorded delivery packages but both contained aMT - I'm unusually excited about trying this.

Good luck at above, keep us posted!

EDIT: I've got a "Sorry, you were out card" which is ironic considering I was in and have a doorbell which was never pressed. Fucking bastards.


----------



## Xtc <3

Really excited about this one!
Gonna wait for the reports to come rolling in before ordering myself.
But if F+B approves then its gotta be good :D


----------



## Scoobysnacks

dc710 said:


> if I'm not mistaken you're pretty much blasted into visions/hallucinations resembling alternate dimensions and universes, while being so anesthetized you can barely move or speak.
> 
> Ket is one of the few semi-mainstream drugs I've never tried. To me it always had a somewhat dirty stigma. That perhaps irrational distaste to the prospect of it has lessened since reading up on it more though.
> 
> I have a couple of friends who tried it and hated it! They took too much and massively K holed on their first time. One of them said they lived and died about 8 lives during their very scary and intense experience. The other has since tried a smaller amount and said it was more fun and enjoyable.
> 
> So now I've been in two minds whether to try it or not, but now this new stuff is on the scene and possibly better (?) there may be less point (especially as Ket is illegal).
> 
> Sounds like there also may be no technical reason you shouldn't be able to 'M Hole' on this new stuff




yeh because of this horse tranqualiser stuff going on and it always put me off ket as well mate, my stuff just arrived and i will be snuffligating 25 mg at 8 pm tonight, let ya know what this is like

/me waves to Furry Ben


----------



## Xamkou

Scoobysnacks said:


> /me waves to Furry Ben



You been speaking to him? LOL


----------



## walkthedinosaur

Looking forward to hearing reports on this. Always steered clear of Ket as a little bit scared of the whole K-hole thing and it always seemed to be a bit "scummy". Supposedly it was around in some early 90s pills sold as E, vaguely remember getting some very trippy pills which just made me sit in the corner and stare into space so could be the case. This sounds like it has the potential to be pleasurable and a bit easier to manage.


----------



## ashxcore

Scoobysnacks said:


> my stuff just arrived and i will be snuffligating 25 mg at 8 pm tonight, let ya know what this is like


Good, good. Can't wait. It seems like you will be the first person to report insufflation?


----------



## Xamkou

No, bensofurry on the forum did it earlier today.


----------



## Xamkou

He described a khole with just 50mg of MxK, so sounds good. I'll be reporting back tomorrow.


----------



## CatfishRivers

Dr Mamba said:


>



hahah this is almost exactly what the equivalent of a k-hole was on 4-MeO-PCP.


----------



## Scoobysnacks

hey guys

just sniffed 25 mg's 1 minute ago, having a spliff while i wait, wish me luck lol

very fluffy bright white powder, not too bitter tasting when i did alergy test this morning, very mild sting when snorted and it reminds me of sniffing vicks for some reason


----------



## psood0nym

CatfishRivers said:


> hahah this is almost exactly what the equivalent of a k-hole was on 4-MeO-PCP.


Cool.  I've saved around 180 mg to plug in the hope of 4P-holing.  I've never been able to k-hole on k alone, and not for lack of effort or product.  Mixing with tryptamines gets me to a place that sounds extremely similar to descriptions though.  I'm interested to see if 4-MeO can do it alone.


----------



## Mullered

Scoobysnacks said:


> hey guys
> 
> just sniffed 25 mg's 1 minute ago, having a spliff while i wait, wish me luck lol
> 
> very fluffy bright white powder, not too bitter tasting when i did alergy test this morning, very mild sting when snorted and it reminds me of sniffing vicks for some reason



So how is / was it?


----------



## pofacedhoe

Scoobysnacks said:


> hey guys
> 
> just sniffed 25 mg's 1 minute ago, having a spliff while i wait, wish me luck lol
> 
> very fluffy bright white powder, not too bitter tasting when i did alergy test this morning, very mild sting when snorted and it reminds me of sniffing vicks for some reason



hurry up and give a verdict- i'm too excited to wait (childish i know)


----------



## ashxcore

Xamkou said:


> No, bensofurry on the forum did it earlier today.


Is there a report somewhere?


----------



## Dope Hat

Would love to hear some reports!


----------



## Taoluo

So yeah, I insufflated about 30-40mg of this earlier and I was thoroughly... confused, I guess would be the word in this case? Closest thing I've ever had to this is salvia (no experience with ketamine), but it can't really be compared to that very well. I just remember being in a rather dreamlike state where everything was the same but very different, I kept walking funny and I couldn't think straight. I was never really "there", but I guess that's to be expected with dissociatives. Lasted about 2-2.5hrs, though my perception of time was really screwed up on it, I don't know if it felt longer or shorter.

Not a very good report, but there you go.


----------



## nomis

Hmmmm sounds very interesting.... 2 to 2.5 hours off a sub 50mg hit?


----------



## Mullered

nomis said:


> Hmmmm sounds very interesting.... 2 to 2.5 hours off a sub 50mg hit?



Ket really screws up your perception of time.  It can make an hour feel like several


----------



## Mullered

Scooby must be having a good time, not like him to go all quiet


----------



## MagickalKat777

Lucky bastards in the UK... this stuff sounds like a real treasure.


----------



## Delsyd

Taoluo said:


> So yeah, I insufflated about 30-40mg of this earlier and I was thoroughly... confused, I guess would be the word in this case? Closest thing I've ever had to this is salvia (no experience with ketamine), but it can't really be compared to that very well. I just remember being in a rather dreamlike state where everything was the same but very different, I kept walking funny and I couldn't think straight. I was never really "there", but I guess that's to be expected with dissociatives. Lasted about 2-2.5hrs, though my perception of time was really screwed up on it, I don't know if it felt longer or shorter.
> 
> Not a very good report, but there you go.



this is a good description.
thank you

its pretty normal to be confused on dissociatives.

its also very hard to put into words.

i hope to hear more reports, and hopefully some comparisons to ketamine.


----------



## Scoobysnacks

Taoluo said:


> So yeah, I insufflated about 30-40mg of this earlier and I was thoroughly... confused, I guess would be the word in this case? Closest thing I've ever had to this is salvia (no experience with ketamine), but it can't really be compared to that very well. I just remember being in a rather dreamlike state where everything was the same but very different, I kept walking funny and I couldn't think straight. I was never really "there", but I guess that's to be expected with dissociatives. Lasted about 2-2.5hrs, though my perception of time was really screwed up on it, I don't know if it felt longer or shorter.
> 
> Not a very good report, but there you go.




+1..... yeh like having gas at the dentists when ya get a tooth yanked, bit messy, cant roll spliffs haha, another one for the " i tried it" list

edit.. i shd not of said dont waste ya money, actually the afterglow of this stuff is worth its weight in gold


----------



## fastandbulbous

It's a dissociative with an increased activity at the mu opiate receptor, which makes it more 'fluffy', nowt like having sevoflourane or halothane pumped onto your lungs while they yank your teeth out. The salvia analogy I don't know about as salvia acts at the kappa opiate receptor (nowt like your typical mu agonist), but it's a very non threatening state of being - a bit like a combination of ketamine & opium (hence the dreamlike state, but with visionary apects)

I remember an issue of the Furry Freak Brothers where ketamine was described as a nightmare...


----------



## ashtray girl

I tried 50mg (insufflated) of this yesterday.  Very much like ketamine, but more confusion for me rather than less.  An enjoyable experience, but didn't manage to k-hole.  Used half, then an hour or so later another 25mg.

Weird thing was, sometimes I'd almost feel back at baseline, the next I'd be well gone.

Definitely worth a try if you like dissociatives.


----------



## hugo24

Taoluo said:


> I got 100mg of this today. Just did a ~1mg allergy test, going to work my way up 10-15mg a time.




Gotta give a smart man his praise 

And I wouldn't rule out kappa binding on this one, the binding profile must be complex I'd say.. Hey, at times I heard the elves rustle throughout the experience, always loving caring for me, something like the humming bees you hear on DMT 

looks like i.m. is the proper way to apply this compound.


----------



## Scoobysnacks

fastandbulbous said:


> It's a dissociative with an increased activity at the mu opiate receptor, which makes it more 'fluffy', nowt like having sevoflourane or halothane pumped onto your lungs while they yank your teeth out. The salvia analogy I don't know about as salvia acts at the kappa opiate receptor (nowt like your typical mu agonist), but it's a very non threatening state of being - a bit like a combination of ketamine & opium (hence the dreamlike state, but with visionary apects)
> 
> I remember an issue of the Furry Freak Brothers where ketamine was described as a nightmare...



the stuff i took made me feel messy , which i take dissociative to mean ,cant compare it to anything else as i never took ket or anything similar, it was a bit bleh in my opinion and like i said a bit messy, ie a bit like when ya come round at the dentists, thats te only thing i can compare it with,but i can see the appeal for some peeps, horses for courses..ps i smoked weed alongside , which felt good but probs addeed to the messiness

hey Ben

p.s .. i would like to add that the afterglow off this stuff is beautiful, i feel great today and if anything this shit feels very theraputic..yeh i would use this stuff as a monthly tonic and not as an aid to get wasted, and 50 mg gives ya head a good clear out , i was gonna take amt on monday after booking two days off work, fuck that , we just booked two days in blackpool for us and kids instead, also gonna address my dependance on weed as well, made me relize my priorties


----------



## ashtray girl

Yeah, I want to echo the anti-depressant properties which it also shares with K.  Yesterday everything was lovely and bright (not the usual grey I have to endure) and even today everything just feels "better".

I'll stick with ket though, at least until the price of this comes down.  Nice, but way too costly in comparison.


----------



## Coolio

Damn, you lucky Brits. To think this stuff is expensive! It's like 1/4 the price of ket.


----------



## ashtray girl

Ketamine is a max of £20 a gram.  This is £80 a gram.  Dosing (at sub 50mg levels, at least) doesn't seem like ket needs 16x (but I will need to get a larger amount of "methoxetamine" to test with) the amount to make this a quarter of the price.


----------



## pofacedhoe

fastandbulbous said:


> a bit like a combination of ketamine & opium (hence the dreamlike state, but with visionary apects)
> .



the first time i had ket i was on opium and mda

opened a parcel today and it have to say its lovely- if you ever get paranoid on ket then this is the solution. i find ket makes me paranoid and nauseous personally. this reminds me of the good bits of ket with opium (and vague memories of nitrous oxide).

its lush and i can see it being good for coming down from mdma

i feel lush and soft like liquid

i often had bad experiences with ketamine and cannabis combined


what i love about this is that i can move about and dance and sing, while still feeling very numb and wonky

part of my paranoia with ket is being incapacitated (a freind was robbed in this exact way- she k holed on a train... addict)


----------



## Mullered

/\ How did you administer?


----------



## pofacedhoe

up my nosehole^

i eyeballed (couldn't remeber where i left my scale) an amount proprtional to 1 tenth the powder in the bag (250mg) or lower so lets say 25mg (could have been 20mg)and i makde it into two lines after chopping up. i had half of one line and waited and it was like something good was happening in my fingers and my back was getting very relaxed. then after about half hour i had the remaining line and listened to music. definite warmth of an opiate high and a feeling somewhere between the dirty excitement of alcohol/ketamine. anyways whenever i got ket paranoia (ohh i'm feeling wierd whats happening type shit), it would melt into a warm wave of what felt like strong poppy tea. i was able to do stuff on it and yet still be quite fucked, it was more like being pissed but in a really fucking nice way than ket which is often uncomfortable for me. overall a positive experience with no drawbacks but i was indoors listeing to music.

whereas ket has such a numbing feeling that you cant feel a body high (for me anyway) this was a beautiful body high. i love body highs- its my favourite bit, the mental stuff is okay but having your body feel different is just ace

a very satisfying relaxing feeling

bear in mind i was up this morning from 4am for overtime at work and only now once it is wearing down is sleep seeming inevitable


----------



## Coolio

ashtray girl said:


> Ketamine is a max of £20 a gram.  This is £80 a gram.  Dosing (at sub 50mg levels, at least) doesn't seem like ket needs 16x (but I will need to get a larger amount of "methoxetamine" to test with) the amount to make this a quarter of the price.



In the US it's usually £60 or so a gram, and this methoxetamine sounds like it's more potent than ketamine by weight.


----------



## ashtray girl

Ah, I guess we are spoiled in the UK with our £10-£20 grams.


----------



## Coolio

Also for some reason I thought this stuff was £20 a gram or something too. Wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Jamshyd

Well then now that this has gone public, perhaps I'll chip in with my experience...

I've had two experiences with this. IMO, aside from the structural similarity, it has very little in common with Ketamine.

For me, this compound is primarily a light opioid (I even got the itches both times I tried it) with something vaguely dissociative-like added to it. 

While my opinion is that this substance is far more interesting than any of the recently publicized PCP analogues, I still remain unsure as to how useful it is for me... certainly a pleasurable buzz, but I wonder if I could unlock more of its potential in a different set/setting? I have one dose left, so I'm saving it for that .

But after all is said and done, as it stands, to me this substance is inferior to Ketamine in every thing it has to offer. That is not to say that it is bad - far from it. I am simply saying that this has so far offered me nothing that Ketamine couldn't have offered even better and with extra chirps and gigles .

Having tried this and a handful of other 3-Methoxylated arylcyclohexamines now, I have come to the following conclusions:

- That the 3-MeO DRASTICALLY changes the function of the drug, so much so as to warrant creating a new class for these drugs as being completely different from their non-3-MeO substituted compounds.

- With the above in mind, it seems that I and a handful of others on this forum are all tone-deaf to this purported bliss that these drugs are said to create. Methoxetamine gave a definite albeit light opioid effect - it was pleasant, but far from the ecstasies that FnB and other awesome people wax lyrical about. All the others are neutral at best, and even dysphoric at times, IME. This leads me to believe that some people may be genetically predisposed to not respond to that effect - or that we all have acquired tolerance to it due to our past drug abuse...

---

While I am happy that research in this area is starting to stir toward the direction of Ketamine, I am now convinced that simply adding a keto group to the cyclohexyl ring does not make a drug K-like. It seems to me that the 2'-chloro substitution is instrumental for the "ketamine effect". 

With that said, I'll start getting excited again once someone makes the fluoro or bromo (or the N-ethylated) analogues of K .

p.s. Not sure where people are all buying this stuff (I wasn't aware it was on the market until today), but are you completely certain that what you're getting is indeed the compound in question...?

EDIT: To clarify, my experiments were with 16mg and 25mg respectively, taken rectally. I will definitely be IMing for my next experiment, but waiting to get a micron filter.


----------



## watsons torment

in uk, got 100mg... might test this weekend... i wonder if it has cross tolerance with ket?


----------



## mahatoka

Jamshyd said:


> p.s. Not sure where people are all buying this stuff (I wasn't aware it was on the market until today), but are you completely certain that what you're getting is indeed the compound in question...?



There are HPLC and NMR analyses posted on the site, but they can't be posted up here because they're plastered with the site name. Maybe someone who knows how to read the analyses can take a peek.


----------



## hugo24

It shows tolerance with ketamine for sure (and no, it isn't Ketamine Jamshyd.) Altough a 40mg i.m. trial will reveal several similiarities with Ketamine , but its more balanced towards the spiritual part. whereas ketamine is more on the anesthetic/analgetic side. Btw I'm somewhat tolerant to NMDA antagonists these days just for information on my dose givings.

It has some distinct spiritual virtues to it, but its fragile and it needs an active part from the person using it otherwise you'll end up being bored. In the perfect set/setting you can have a life changing journey with green elves as your caring companions, making contact with the Universal Spirit, resolve deeply repressed stuff without pain and get a positive outlook for the future etc! 

otoh under certain circumstances you can have a somewhat frightening experiences aka when you watch a negative TV report while on it, thing is you get fully immersed in your surrounding at the time! So prepare this like a psychedelic journey. Best setting is in a dark, blue lit room free of outside noise/distractions, together with hypnotic music for example.  Actually I'm mostly interested what the traditional psychedelic researchers will think of it!


----------



## Jozef

Would methoxetamine be water soluble, and stable in aqueous solution?
For those thinking of liquid dosing...


----------



## pofacedhoe

i have no ketamine tolerance and it gave me mild ketamine like effects but it was more blissed and less weird, i did start thinking about things from old k trips i had long forgotten about. its a euphoric relaxing state that leaves you happy afterwards. i have been thinking about having more, with regularity so i would says its moreish. was more satisfying for me than ketamine. need to try a higher dose


----------



## MrTiHKAL

WARNING - The message that follows is of use to nobody and if your the type that wants that part of your life back after seeing some mediocre movie etc please read no further. There is nothing for you to see here.

So anyway here goes...

Insufflated 50mg and fucking loved it 

That is all.


----------



## Bomboclat

Very excited to try this bad boy out!


----------



## Xamkou

Insufflated 50mg in one line and it was pretty damn awesome. My friend made a video of me laid on a bed talking so much bullshit it's untrue and I have no memory of that moment. It really screws up your sense of time and constantly has you thinking "where the hell am I". Really enjoyed it and I'll be buying more very soon!


----------



## Jamshyd

hugo24 said:


> but its more balanced towards the spiritual part. whereas ketamine is more on the anesthetic/analgetic side.


And here is where we shall forever disagree, my friend .

IME, the anaesthetic (but not necessarily analgesic - two different things) component of Ketamine, particularly the racemate, is _instrumental_ in its entheogenic properties. To clarify, I use the word anaesthetic in its literal sense: something that blocks sensory input and feeback - and just that. Not necessarily something that causes unconsciousness.

As for analgesia, isn't Methoxetamine supposed to have a higher affinity for opioid receptors than Ketamine? It certainly felt that way... and I would definitely say that Methoxetamine is more readily recreational/hedonistic than Ketamine, and that is already reflected in almost all reports on it. Also I'm inclined to agree with one of the above posts that there seems to be a compulsion to redose as the effects wear off (although to be fair, Ket is that way too).

But yeah, really, I am unable to understand your dichotomy of anaesthesia vs spirituality (being necessarily mutually-exclusive). But then again, it was you who described my nervous system as "exotic", so I'm not surprised we perceive these things so differently .

I look forward to trying a higher dose via IM in a better setting. I'd really like to know what kind of spiritual insight, if any, would it have to offer me.


----------



## Xamkou

Oh yeah, forgot to mention, I took this whilst on Mephedrone and aMT. Amazing.


----------



## GlassCage

*1.	Methoxetamine (2-(3-methoxyphenyl)-2-(ethylamino)cyclohexanone)* – Inexperienced – Incredibly seductive, powerful dissociative-entheogen: Ketamine fans, your prayers are answered
*
2.	Description of drug:* 50mg, sticky white powder with a slight green tinge around one edge, supplier’s printed sticker on tiny bag with full chemical name and formula, purity claimed as 99.18%, insulfated.
*
3. Background information:* At home, alone in my room but with other adults on hand to check on me from time to time. General health good, male, early 40s, not on any medication, experienced in cannabis, LSD, MD** family & mephedrone.

*4. The experience:* 
I had doubts as to whether to try this one as I have always thought of Ketamine as fairly hardcore, and this is supposed to be a close Ket. analogue. So I bought the smallest available quantity as I know I have fiending tendencies.

Allergy test and 2-3mg  taken 6hours and 2hours before the trip, respectively.

Started out at 11pm, weighed 25mg and snorted. No pain and virtually no smell. A slightly sweet, clean odour, but very faint.
*
+30mins*	Slight tingling of extremities, very brief gentle gurning (less than a minute, hardly noticable) Gentle physical euphoria starting. A bit like the relaxation from very high-quality cannabis oil or resin. But very subtle and comfortable, relaxing, no paranoia. Sitting on the bed, duvet and mattress feel incredibly soft and enveloping.

*+1hr*	    Mental effects well established. Spinning sensation, like being on a huge roundabout that takes an age to get going, very powerful and inescapable but somehow not at all frightening. (I am a very anxious person and have had bad trips on cannabis and MDMA, but fear was noticably absent from the come-up.) The sensations build in waves. No visuals as such – the hallucinations seem to be very physical in nature. Checked BP and heart rate – both unchanged from baseline. Fantastic!

*+1.5 hours*	Very dizzy and losing track of time. Try to email someone. I manage to type three words and am amazed to see that half an hour has passed. Attempt to view porn on the computer and I am surprised to find that I am absolutely disgusted by it. Very different to Meph! The effects of the drug come in gentle waves, so gentle that it is almost impossible to feel them start until they are already well under way. Very difficult to focus vision now, but if I want to concentrate on something I can normally bring it into view briefly. Try to walk to the bathroom and find this very difficult. I knock my legs and arms on the walls and the doors as I go, but still relatively in control. Sit down to urinate. No difficulty with this. Decide to lie down for a bit.

*+2hrs*	The spinning effect builds whilst lying down. I have never experienced anything like this – so powerful, so inescapable but not scary. Wow. Overcome with fiending urge, I snort the remaining 20mg.

*+2hrs 15mins*	Feel a bit tired and lie down. The spinning continues and I start to feel a soft sinking sensation. Everything feels ‘quiet’ and I have a feeling that something different will happen now. Vaguely aware that my heart rate is still normal.

Start to accelerate down. The K hole, or should I call it the M hole? Exactly as described by others – I am no longer a body in a world, but a speck of consciousness floating down in an infinite purple-black velvety nothingness. No fear, no control. Words cannot do justice to the experience.

*3hrs*	Normal consciousness starts to come back in waves, but still very much in the grip of the trip. Feel an urge to read religious works, but cannot sustain the concentration to do so. Can read a sentence, just about, but cannot recall how it started by the time I get to the full stop. I attempt to describe the M hole (K hole) in my own words, I write in a pocket notebook:

“_playful    delightful    delicious     to God and back!     We are all looking after each other, there will be no need to do anything else   That’s it!   And it’s fantastic   We are here   I love you all    So simple   So lovely   So gentle   It’s come  Thank God!   At last!   Now life is easy   so easy   End of story!   This is all a big lesson   Buddha was right, if you’re greedy you distort your mind   I’m really, really grateful   It all makes sense   That’s better!   Relax   Calm   Cool   Welcome to the sunshine_”

Ahem.

*+3.5 hrs*	Physical and mental effects start to dissipate quite rapidly. I stagger downstairs for a couple of choc bars and some water. Feeling tired and dizzy and still have problems focusing, but otherwise OK. Time for sleep.

_*5. Conclusions:*_ This is a great drug. Although it was certainly not an experience that I could recommend to everyone. Definitely not one for the meph kids. Totally unlike anything else I have ever experienced. I would like to do it again, but strangely I don’t feel in any hurry to do so. I want to savour this drug rather than devour it.

If you don’t like the trippy element of drug-taking, don’t take this drug.

If you have problems with fiending/self-control, buy a very small amount or have sober people on hand to wrench the bag from your sweaty paw.

If you like trippy experiences, or you are a Ketamine fan, then this could be a great legal opportunity for you.


----------



## Jamshyd

^ As it stands, I disagree that this is a Ketamine-lover's dream come true, but will withhold final judgement until I try a higher dose... It is an incredibly unique and interesting drug in its own right, but if you want to compare it to Ket, I'd say it is inferior. But who knows, I am certainly open to changing my mind after more (near-)future experimentation.

Great report, btw .


----------



## B9

I'm pretty much voting with Jamsyhd. 
 I had a noticeably cheery night with it and as a mood enhancer it's superior to ketamine.
 As others have said there's a marked dissociation but less confusion. I was able to more or less carry on a rational conversation despite consuming probably a tad more than the advertised upper limit. Motor skills were mildly impaired and cognition seemed only slightly below par. 
I've no doubts the report from glass cage is well written but I don't have the time to read it thoroughly at present - but 





> If you don’t like the trippy element of drug-taking, don’t take this drug.


 I found no trippy element to this drug


----------



## MagickalKat777

ashtray girl said:


> Ketamine is a max of £20 a gram.  This is £80 a gram.  Dosing (at sub 50mg levels, at least) doesn't seem like ket needs 16x (but I will need to get a larger amount of "methoxetamine" to test with) the amount to make this a quarter of the price.



*stab*

Seriously... Ketamine is nowhere near that price in the states.

So you guys get tiletamine AND methoxetamine when you have K so cheaply?! Fuckers.


----------



## midinoz

25mg dose gets you in a mild 'ketty' state, is there noticeable difference doubling the dose? i don't think i used my free sample to its best possibilities. opinion at the moment is that this stuff is just like pointlessly expensive subordinate k!


----------



## mi5

Thanks for taking time to write that up GlassCage. Very interesting!


----------



## robyorks

Well having read people's reports on this, I decided I had to see what the fuss was about so I have just got home having collected 100mg. Appearance is pure white, fine slightly clumpy (which is alarming considering the small amount purchased and what's stuck to the inside of the bag!) powder. Insufflated approx 20mg so far, split into 10mg about 15 mins ago and 10mg just now. Initial reaction? Ketamine, only active at a far lower dose and possibly a quicker onset. I have 2 more 10mg lines laid out ready but am going to leave them for the moment. I will keep updating as I go, including a special report on how Methoxetamine affects enjoyment of watching snooker on the telly....


----------



## dc710

I think this stuff deserves more credit somehow. Me and 2 other friends did some lines of it at a party last night and had an awesome time. Really enjoyed dancing and the strobe and lasers were espeically cool. I racked up 4 separate 20mg lines as that was all I had, me and my mate snorted the first two, and the third 'accidently' snorted the last two remaining lines (they were too close together he said! lol). It was his birthday so I let him off 

Anyway, this is a great drug and it's legal. Not for everyone, but then that's probably a good thing.


----------



## midinoz

midinoz said:


> 25mg dose gets you in a mild 'ketty' state, is there noticeable difference doubling the dose? i don't think i used my free sample to its best possibilities. opinion at the moment is that this stuff is just like pointlessly expensive subordinate k!



definitely noticeable 'afterglow'... spacey nice anti-depressive feeling, maybe i spoke too soon. definitely gonna order some more


----------



## Jamshyd

B9 said:


> I'm pretty much voting with Jamsyhd.
> I had a noticeably cheery night with it and as a mood enhancer it's superior to ketamine.
> As others have said there's a marked dissociation but less confusion. I was able to more or less carry on a rational conversation despite consuming probably a tad more than the advertised upper limit. Motor skills were mildly impaired and cognition seemed only slightly below par.
> I've no doubts the report from glass cage is well written but I don't have the time to read it thoroughly at present - but  I found no trippy element to this drug


You also agreed with me about 3-MeO-PCP, right? I wonder what is it that our brains have in common? .

As time passes and more and more people try these new 3-MeO dissociatives, I'd like to do a survey of somesort to see if there is a sizeable population of people who simply do not respond to the full effects of these drugs...


----------



## zamzams

ketamine for me always had a strong addictive quality about it. maybe it was due to insufflating it or it's shorter duration. I always loved how it gave me the munchies though... I'm interested to try this but has anyone had any nauseating dizzyness from it to the point where they actually vomited? 

At the current price it's going for i would try it but can't see myself ever buying again no matter what the results are...

@jamshyd 

Earlier you mentioned little euphoria from it compared to others. i do beleive this could be due to peoples tolerance. i take meph, mdma, 6-apb and find i get very little euphoria from any of these substances nowadays unless a more direct ROA is taken i.e. plugging it.


----------



## B9

Jamshyd said:


> You also agreed with me about 3-MeO-PCP, right? I wonder what is it that our brains have in common? .
> 
> As time passes and more and more people try these new 3-MeO dissociatives, I'd like to do a survey of somesort to see if there is a sizeable population of people who simply do not respond to the full effects of these drugs...



Yup I reckoned we were on the same wavelength about that one, I took it another time with more positive effect but that was in conjunction with a smorgasbord of other substances.
  I have pushed the boat out & dosed this (methoxetamine) stuff at around 100mgs (ish) snorrrrrrrrrrrrted & it's very much like ketamine but with less messing around with the motor skills, in fact at this point as I type I'd be hard pushed to tell the difference between the two. 

Did someone mention they heard a high pitched whine type noise on this drug ? I certainly hear it anyway.

After walking the dogs around the field I think I have changed my mind about this not having any trippiness, I felt I was walking around in a sugar dusted Metro Goldwyn Mayer fantasia whilst trying to evade the local dog walking club members lest I babbled more incoherently than usual at them & I thought I might feel foolish if that was to happen.  - sheesh talk about turncoats :D


----------



## mi5

what other 3meo's are there?


----------



## Dresden

3-MeO-PCP


----------



## tBirdee

So this 'methoxetamine' is essentially 3-MeO-ketamine?

Or 3-methoxylated ketamine?


----------



## Cloudy

No.  methoxetamine doesn't have the chloro subsituation.  It is replaced with the methoxy substitution.  Also the amine has an ethyl substitution rather than a methyl.


----------



## icancu2k

Can't effin wait to sample this! Sounds absolutely blissful from those who have had the opportunity...

Wonk on!


PS> B9 - The ringing you describe, I often get with Ketamine, along with a phaser-like distortion at times. It's not uncommon for me to be found dancing away to an 'amazing tune' that turns out to be in my head.

Out of interest do you suffer from tinnitus at all?


EDIT...




Tickled my childish fancy... methoxetamine does indeed sound l337


----------



## icancu2k

And as for pricing - with it being brand-spanking to market, will it not likely drop in price as production increases etc?


----------



## LysergicEpiphany

B9 said:


> Yup I reckoned we were on the same wavelength about that one, I took it another time with more positive effect but that was in conjunction with a smorgasbord of other substances.
> I have pushed the boat out & dosed this (methoxetamine) stuff at around 100mgs (ish) snorrrrrrrrrrrrted & it's very much like ketamine but with less messing around with the motor skills, in fact at this point as I type I'd be hard pushed to tell the difference between the two.
> 
> Did someone mention they heard a high pitched whine type noise on this drug ? I certainly hear it anyway.
> 
> After walking the dogs around the field I think I have changed my mind about this not having any trippiness, I felt I was walking around in a sugar dusted Metro Goldwyn Mayer fantasia whilst trying to evade the local dog walking club members lest I babbled more incoherently than usual at them & I thought I might feel foolish if that was to happen.  - sheesh talk about turncoats :D



I get A whining noise from Nitrous, More of A beep actually; BEEEEEEEP! Its seriously like A fucking flash grenade has gone off


----------



## icancu2k

^ Likewise, alongside/over the top of the commonly described waaaaaaaaooooooowwwwwww wwaaaaoooowww waaaaaaaaooooooowwwwwww


----------



## pofacedhoe

icancu2k said:


> And as for pricing - with it being brand-spanking to market, will it not likely drop in price as production increases etc?



maybe- this makes sense but only if it becomes mass produced. i'm on it now and i has a lovely warm euphoric glow and this weird electric buzzing feeling that is lovely (reminds me of when you're really pissed out of your face but, with this its so clearheaded and mellow).

i love it and i was never a big fan of ketamine- i always wanted more but when i had more i ended up confused and retarded. it feels like i'm melting


----------



## B9

icancu2k said:


> Can't effin wait to sample this! Sounds absolutely blissful from those who have had the opportunity...
> 
> Wonk on!
> 
> 
> PS> B9 - The ringing you describe, I often get with Ketamine, along with a phaser-like distortion at times. It's not uncommon for me to be found dancing away to an 'amazing tune' that turns out to be in my head.
> 
> Out of interest do you suffer from tinnitus at all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tickled my childish fancy... methoxetamine does indeed sound l337




Yes I do get a noise with ketamine - this is higher pitched and more consistent in tone than I find ketamine is - long time no see trust you're well etc 

I have no issues with tinnitus


----------



## Jamshyd

Ketamine, especially when IMed for me, _always_ produces a characteristic chirping (much like crickets) at the onset which then increases in pitch to become more like a buzzing sound. This is for higher (entheogenic) doses only though. 

At the doses I tried, Methoxetamine doesn't produce this chirping at all. 

Zamz: No, I actually think methoxetamine is more euphoric thank Ket in a clearly opioid manner. 

And btw, I actually don't have _that_ high a tolerance for K. 100mg IM will still produce an entheogenic (or "hole" if you prefer) effect for me, but it lasts shorter for me than it does for nontolerant users.


----------



## Jamshyd

tbirdie: No, they are quite different.






I stuck Eticyclidine/PCE there (and misspelled its name ) for comparison.


----------



## tBirdee

ahh thanks that picture helps me understand, I should really learn more basic chemistry/pharmaco-whatever that is


----------



## Cloudy

just look for iupac nomenclature on google.  You'll find everything that you need, with out actually having to dive to into the actually chemistry.


----------



## MyExcuse

*Jamshyd and B9*, were you ever heavy opiate users?

I'm wondering if the slight opioid action is more noticeable to those who may have had opioid abuse in their history. Kind of like a balancing effect, with the combination of the other actions of the drugs, leading to this mystical and blissful state.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Going to get some when I get the money - sounds like a really fun drug


----------



## psood0nym

MyExcuse said:


> *Jamshyd and B9*, were you ever heavy opiate users?


Obviously I can't answer for either of them, but as I recall in Jamshyd's 3-MeO-PCP report he said he was going through some tough times when he used it.  Unlike fastandbulbous and myself, Jamshyd thought the effects of that drug were mostly neutral.  Likewise, hugo24 thought it was more neutral (much more so than myself and f&b at least), and he was dealing with issues from his past during at least some part of the period of his use if I remember right.  Perhaps it's just variability of 3-MeO's action or mere chance, but I don't think "set" should be discounted in interpreting any of our experiences with this atypical dissociative (I found 3-MeO highly sensitive to set and setting). Like methoxetamine, 3-MeO-PCP has mu receptor affinity.  I certainly felt the opiate euphoria with it, and I've never had an opiate habit. I'm curious to know if Jamshyd feels he is in a different place emotionally now, and if he thinks that has anything to do with his feeling methoxetamine's mu effects but not 3-MeO-PCP's (even granted methoxetamine's mu effects are reportedly stronger than 3-MeO-PCP's).  

The fact the f&b's methoxetamine report was so overwhelmingly positive (titled "Heaven on Earth"), and that he found 3-MeO-PCP euphoric and emotionally enhancing (like me), may be relevant.  On top of all this, I've had a few sessions with 3-MeO-PCP where even I found it fairly neutral, so independently of what was going on in Jamshyd's and B9's lives when they used it, and I believe they both only used it twice, it could just be that they happened on a time when 3-MeO-PCP's effects were going to be more neutral anyways (and by extension, the same could be true about their methoxetamine experiences).  Also, hugo24, though he found it more emotionally neutral than me, also reported a strong spiritual component to 3-MeO-PCP's effects, just like he is reporting for methoxetamine now.  I also felt these effects, though not consistently (it once had me sobbing in feeling emotions and thoughts of great "majesty" when considering the life of Mark Twain of all things, as well as the innocence of my childhood love for my grandfather, which I relived; and it was a deep emotional release, like what I imagine finding out your father never meant to abandon you at age five or something might feel like).  

Of course if I could get some of this damned stuff in the US we might have some telling information instead of the novella of speculation that is this post.  *Cough, U.S. re-shipper, cough cough.*


----------



## cosmic._.ape

*are you aware that this is now what lsd to the sixties?*

it is very easy to remember we are the universe after snorting some of this. As usual the ones who most needed (politicians and other control freaks) won't use it?


----------



## B9

MyExcuse said:


> *Jamshyd and B9*, were you ever heavy opiate users?
> 
> I'm wondering if the slight opioid action is more noticeable to those who may have had opioid abuse in their history. Kind of like a balancing effect, with the combination of the other actions of the drugs, leading to this mystical and blissful state.



Yes I was for many years


----------



## hugo24

At least myself I haven't been an opiate addict for my whole life. 

A traumatic explosion event when I was 15, with lots of needles put on (mostly)wrong places around me plus a morphine dose against "pain" which I didn't ask for put me on a horror trip. This event somehow put me away from needles and opiates for a long time (might have been my luck during my drug career which was mostly psychedelics/spiritual driven.


----------



## MrTiHKAL

cosmic._.ape said:


> it is very easy to remember we are the universe after snorting some of this. As usual the ones who most needed (politicians and other control freaks) won't use it?



+1 on this.
It really got me thinking about how complicated and fucked up we make this world we live in, when all we really need to do is just all agree we want it to be better.
Greed and selfishness always ruins everything, why can't people see that? It's so fucking obvious.


----------



## cosmic._.ape

It is true that we just have to agree about how to improve the world. But it is very difficult to reach such an agreement, in part because we always express our visions through the filter of our self, and also in part because some of us think is clever to have a plan 'b', just in case thing were actually different to our visions.

We should concentrate more on being happy; and in finding strategies that make as most people happy, instead of concentration of little individual or tribal gains.

Sorry for the off topic. I tried very recently, never tried ketamine before, and feel overwhelmed. Hopefully I'll find the strength to relate the experience soon.


----------



## cosmic._.ape

but maybe is the case that the vision of being a same entity experiencing itself from different bodies and points of view is, unlike ordinary experiences (what we all call "normal life") something we can all agree?


----------



## pofacedhoe

MyExcuse said:


> *Jamshyd and B9*, were you ever heavy opiate users?
> 
> I'm wondering if the slight opioid action is more noticeable to those who may have had opioid abuse in their history. Kind of like a balancing effect, with the combination of the other actions of the drugs, leading to this mystical and blissful state.



i used to abuse poppy tea and was on tramadol for a year. i can notice the opiod effects easily because i can tell the warm blanket feeling a mile away


----------



## MyExcuse

Someone needs to do some work involving isomer isolation and reporting on the effects, immediately :d

I'm curious on which isomer the opioid effects are most prominent.


----------



## JedTheHumanoid

I took 25mg of this over about two hours last night. My final dose was about +1.30hrs. I had a pleasant but mild experience up to about +2.30hrs. 

I went to bed at that point and to my surprise the experience became much more intense and profound. I was enveloped in an all consuming, textured, darkness. It looked as if I was enveloped in velvet. At the centre of my vision (eyes closed or open) was an eye that would either glow or go deepest black. 

When I submitted to the feeling I felt as if I had no body and was merely consciousness, but it was very controllable. On K there is no chance for me of keeping a straight head but with this I could pull myself around if I wanted to. 

Really very surprising and enjoyable. This last til about +3.30hrs and then I slept well.


----------



## Lazyscience

how do you feel after taking this drug ie. the next day? do you get a bad hangover/comedown?


----------



## Skyline_GTR

I've discovered that taking methoxetamine sublingually is a far more efficient ROA than snorting (I know IM is probably the way to go, but I don't really know how to do this).

I have a very low tolerance to dissociatives, but enjoy this at anything from 30-50mg snorted.. it's a long come up this way, gradually over 45 mins to peak.

However, last night I tried 35mg placed on my tongue and swished round with saliva for about a minute on recommendation of a friend - this had me peaking in 20-25 mins and it floored me, seriously seemed twice as potent as snorting a similar dose for me. Quite took me by surprise.. still enjoyable, but think I'll use less with that ROA in future as I prefer slightly milder effects from this.


----------



## Skyline_GTR

Lazyscience said:


> how do you feel after taking this drug ie. the next day? do you get a bad hangover/comedown?



No negative effects at all for me, although I feel tired because I had to get up early after only a few hours sleep.


----------



## fastandbulbous

Remember - this has an opoiod side, don't get too seduceced by the velvety feeling. Ketamine is bad enough of an an addictive drug, this can be more seductive. Keep use spaced far apart (couple of doses per weekend max) and be careful this doesn't take over other considerations in your life


----------



## JedTheHumanoid

Skyline_GTR said:


> No negative effects at all for me, although I feel tired because I had to get up early after only a few hours sleep.



Me too, lack of sleep is my only problem.


----------



## Xamkou

Railed 50mg at 13:30 and absolutely floored right now. Took me about 5 minutes to type this lol. Lovex\zzz


----------



## Xamkou

Scoobysnacks said:


> the stuff i took made me feel messy , which i take dissociative to mean ,cant compare it to anything else as i never took ket or anything similar, it was a bit bleh in my opinion and like i said a bit messy, ie a bit like when ya come round at the dentists, thats te only thing i can compare it with,but i can see the appeal for some peeps, horses for courses..ps i smoked weed alongside , which felt good but probs addeed to the messiness
> 
> hey Ben
> 
> p.s .. i would like to add that the afterglow off this stuff is beautiful, i feel great today and if anything this shit feels very theraputic..yeh i would use this stuff as a monthly tonic and not as an aid to get wasted, and 50 mg gives ya head a good clear out , i was gonna take amt on monday after booking two days off work, fuck that , we just booked two days in blackpool for us and kids instead, also gonna address my dependance on weed as well, made me relize my priorties



I live in Blackpool lol.


----------



## Xamkou

Couldn't walk or think properly before. Now just feel immensely euphoric and loved-up :D


----------



## Xamkou

50mg in one line and it lasts >3hours.


----------



## cosmic._.ape

2 dosis of 10mg each (snorted) sent me to the most marvellous visions and revelations. (Cried of happines etc) Now, because of that, I'm all worked out studying about the noosphere.

The most amazing day of "my life" is a huge understatement.


----------



## cosmic._.ape

Prop19 was a recurrent subject - please help with that


----------



## MrTiHKAL

Play nicely with this stuff kids and you will find it gets into all those hard to reach places


----------



## cosmic._.ape

how true - let reality flow


----------



## Phoenix_rising

Would Methoxetamine be of use in opiate withdrawal? Just a thought seeing as everyone that uses it seems to get an opiate type high.

I`m toying with the idea of buying 100mg of this stuff.Some years back i used to love my Ket,but found it too scary unless i was on MDMA,i remember getting in from work once and railing about 300mg on it`s own,the 6 o`clock news was on and i thought that the news readers were watching me and that they knew what i was doing,they kept coming out with things that had hidden meanings only i could know,it freaked me so much that i had to get in bed and hide under the covers hoping it would all go away.

So seeing as i don`t do MDMA anymore,actually i don`t do anything at all except from oral steroids,would this Methoxetamine be something one could do say on a night in without getting freaked? Could it be used as a tonic to blow out the cobwebs? Or a relaxant? I`m used to opiates and this is what intrigues me about this compound.


----------



## naginnudej

Phoenix_rising said:


> Would Methoxetamine be of use in opiate withdrawal? Just a thought seeing as everyone that uses it seems to get an opiate type high.
> 
> I`m toying with the idea of buying 100mg of this stuff.Some years back i used to love my Ket,but found it too scary unless i was on MDMA,i remember getting in from work once and railing about 300mg on it`s own,the 6 o`clock news was on and i thought that the news readers were watching me and that they knew what i was doing,they kept coming out with things that had hidden meanings only i could know,it freaked me so much that i had to get in bed and hide under the covers hoping it would all go away.
> 
> So seeing as i don`t do MDMA anymore,actually i don`t do anything at all except from oral steroids,would this Methoxetamine be something one could do say on a night in without getting freaked? Could it be used as a tonic to blow out the cobwebs? Or a relaxant? I`m used to opiates and this is what intrigues me about this compound.


Dissasociatives are great tools for opiate withdrawl. They lower your tolerance while supressing physical discomfort and can sometimes help with cravings.

Ket and DXM have proven this time and time again. My girlfriend is an 8 year opiate addict and 4-MeO-PCP and Ketmaine have been invaluable for her.


----------



## Phoenix_rising

Thats very interesting,thanks for the info.


----------



## Jamshyd

This is not a typical dissociative.

It has more affinity for the opioid system than any others currently tested (it IS an opioid as well as being a dissociative). Concerns that it, in fact, may cause an opioid addiction in and of itself are not unfounded.


----------



## Phoenix_rising

Thanks Jamshyd.So is it like being high on morphine with a touch of Ket sparkle?

I suppose one way for me to find out is to try it.

So maybe this has some potential for being used legitimately for pain relief.


----------



## Phoenix_rising

I know people have IM`ed this stuff and had good results as well as railing,but has anyone plugged it yet? If so what were the results?


----------



## MrTiHKAL

I have never tried morphine or ketamine, very difficult to describe.
Touch of  lsd, hint of ecstasy, dmt afterglow.
Very powerful.
I just don't know.


----------



## Phoenix_rising

I just don`t know sounds a lot like Ketamine :D But then this is a Ketamine analogue so this is to be expected.


----------



## Jamshyd

^ Both of my experiments described earlier in this thread are plugged, as I didn't have micron filters at the time I was playing with it. 

And as a Ketamine-lover, I'd say it is very, very unlike K. More like a heavily-intoxicating opiate than anything, really.


----------



## naginnudej

Jamshyd said:


> This is not a typical dissociative.
> 
> It has more affinity for the opioid system than any others currently tested (it IS an opioid as well as being a dissociative). Concerns that it, in fact, may cause an opioid addiction in and of itself are not unfounded.



Good info, thanks.


----------



## cosmic._.ape

I've been experimenting for three days with this (last time was Wednesday night, two nights ago), snorting 10mg lines at a time, a total of 30mg the first day, 70mg the second day and 40mg the third day.
My main purpose was to use it as anti-addiction medicine, as I had developed a kratom addiction  (5-6 months, maybe more), which was turning slightly inconvenient. Has been a success (I haven drunk kratom for the last 5 days, and it really made a difference eliminating all withdrawal pain), but, also, I found what I like to call the "beehive", with which I mean what Carl G. Jung used to called the "collective unconscious", Carlos Castaneda "el Nagual" and others might name "heaven", "bardo", "noosphere", "k-hole", etc.

As John Lilly wrote in his book about ketamine experiments inside the floatation tank: ""The centre of the cyclone is that rising quiet central low-pressure place in which one can learn to live eternally. Just outside of this Centre is the rotating storm of one's own ego, competing with other egos in a furious high-velocity circular dance. As one leaves centre, the roar of rotating wind deafens on more and more as one joins this dance. One's centred thinking-feeling-being, one's own Satoris, are in the centre only, not outside. One's pushed-pulled driven states, one's anti-Satori modes of functioning, one's self-created hells, are outside the centre. In the centre of the cyclone one is off the wheel of Karma, of life, rising to join the Creators of the Universe, the Creators of us.
Here we find that we have created Them who are Us."

I call it the beehive because in that place telepathy is a given, and it feels like we (the universe of collection of all that exist, including all possible past and future) are colourful ethereal balls of life floating and dancing and buzzing through each other and once that you can read the mind of the others, you realise that all of us just want a better way to love.

The nicest story, the one who passed through me like an infinite thread of glory, was the two primordial feminine and masculine archetypes. Not only all the infinite possible romantic stories of the whole universe, but also the relation with the mother who created us, the one that we have created.

Then, after relieving all my live, which is the eternal life of the whole multi-verses (or possible universes), I stood on two days ago, crying in bed thinking about my eternal love, the feminine principle, who was coming that night after work. How coul I forget love existed? 
How can the universe be so infinitely magical and beautiful, beyond any possible expectation... bliss, or the most intensive cosmic orgasm, is just the lowest kind of pain (but sill pain.) -the absence of pain... it just is!

As Bill Hicks used to say "we are the imagination of ourselves". We are nothing, understood as infinite potency or possibilities, and we dream about a solid world like the one I'm perceiving while writing this. But when we look outside of the nothing, truly awake, we just are, we can see/feel/be with the beehive, the collective unconsciousness of the independents being we share consciousness with, the gods that we created (our creators) buzzing happily around.


----------



## nanoshot

Most important to me is, does this Methoxetamine give you the same, or comparable closed eye visuals at ketamine? Thats my gig. I love to IM ket at about 100~150mg at a time so I get the ultimate "movie" playing in my head with my eyes shut. Im not interested in the reports of a little 10mg insulfated here and there just to get a warm, different feeling. I will mix this Methoxetamine with bacteriostatic water, run it though a watman filter and IM it at about 30~40mg, as I read someone IM'd it at 25 and had a great time for 1.5hrs. Also, does anyone know if this was mixed with water, does it cook back out to it's powder like Ketamine does? Another question about the "opioid" effect. Does it give you consitpation like pain pills do?


----------



## cosmic._.ape

also, we are preparing a huge party -the beehive is buzzing more than ever, but... they keep it secret the bastards!!! They told me that I can't see nothing before 2012 but... lol, I could read a bit on their minds that things are going better than expected (thanks mainly to internet) and the party will definitely be before 2012. I learned that from two days ago everyday will get better and better. We already pass the point of no return!!!

Of course, it could all just be a nice dream -it doesn't really matter a bit, to me.


----------



## mahatoka

Is the opiate activity strong enough to be concerned with respiratory depression at higher doses?


----------



## cosmic._.ape

The best experiences were always after smoking very good quality indica (autoflowering kush) in bed immediately after snorting. Cannabis really made a difference


----------



## Lazyscience

ive got 50mg of this stuff in my pocket. do you think i should snort the whole thing at once or do it in 2 x 25mg lines a couple of hours apart?


----------



## ashtray girl

All at once, I found splitting it to be a bit lacking, compared to what I imagine 50mg would've done.

YMMV though.


----------



## Lazyscience

Ymmv?


----------



## invert

Lazyscience said:


> Ymmv?


Your mileage may vary. In other words, you may get more (or fewer) 'miles' (effects) for a given quantity of 'petrol' (chemical) than the person saying 'ymmv' did.


----------



## Lazyscience

what is 'IM' as a method of drug taking?


----------



## k.kat

Lazyscience said:


> what is 'IM' as a method of drug taking?



intramuscular injection- inject into muscle


----------



## Mylo

Plan on mixing this with some 2c-d tonight. I predict they will go together beautifully :D


----------



## B9

Has anyone else mixed an opiate with methoxetamine yet ? I have & I feel that the effects of the opiate were increased. If you're into shooting high doses of strong opiates I'd be careful & bear in mind the half life of the methoxetamine, which to my knowledge hasn't yet been ascertained but I reckon it's quite long.


----------



## Lazyscience

well i can confirm that this substance will make you feel completely absurd and will make you question the very nature of reality.


----------



## Delsyd

Lazyscience said:


> well i can confirm that this substance will make you feel completely absurd and will make you question the very nature of reality.



sounds like a dissociative


----------



## Vurtual

Delsyd said:


> sounds like a dissociative



It's all sounding quite promising as a nice dissociative.  I'm not a fan of opiates - is the opiate feeling dominant?  Is it 'gouchy' or will it put you to sleep in higher doses (meaning less than the usual ketamine anaesthetic doses).  

There's quite a variation of reported effects on here - i'd expect this from a drug that's even slightly like ketamine (hits everyone differently); but could anyone give a bit more detail on dose levels?

Some have reported a nice hit on as little as 10 mg (prolly ket lightweights  ).  Others have said 50mg is a nice line; although not many (or none?) seem to have reached a 'hole' in this sort of dose range.

Is the lack of hole just down to dosage, or just the nature of this compound? (i don't particularly want a hole every time i do ket anyway).  If it comes with higher dosage, do you think there's any danger of overdoing the opiate effect?

Ive got a 75mg sample waiting just wandering if it's worth doing a tentative 10mg snort to get the idea of the chem; or should i start with 25 or even the whole 75?  (ive plenty of ket experience, but as i say, i don't necessarily want a hole every time, so use in sub-hole doses mostly)


----------



## Jamshyd

I have more opioid tolerance than I do NMDA-antaognist tolerance.

And to me, at the lower doses I experimented with (>25mg), the opiate side was definitely the more dominant one. Mind you, if this were just an opioid, it would be moderate at best, not more intense than, say, dihydrocodeine. For me, it was so much an opioid that every time I took it I had the itches!

I just discovered that I miscalculated and that what I have left over is  mere 17mg. I'm contemplating pointing the needle elsewhere instead of IMing as originally planned...


----------



## Skyline_GTR

Vurtual said:


> It's all sounding quite promising as a nice dissociative.  I'm not a fan of opiates - is the opiate feeling dominant?  Is it 'gouchy' or will it put you to sleep in higher doses (meaning less than the usual ketamine anaesthetic doses).
> 
> There's quite a variation of reported effects on here - i'd expect this from a drug that's even slightly like ketamine (hits everyone differently); but could anyone give a bit more detail on dose levels?
> 
> Some have reported a nice hit on as little as 10 mg (prolly ket lightweights  ).  Others have said 50mg is a nice line; although not many (or none?) seem to have reached a 'hole' in this sort of dose range.
> 
> Is the lack of hole just down to dosage, or just the nature of this compound? (i don't particularly want a hole every time i do ket anyway).  If it comes with higher dosage, do you think there's any danger of overdoing the opiate effect?
> 
> Ive got a 75mg sample waiting just wandering if it's worth doing a tentative 10mg snort to get the idea of the chem; or should i start with 25 or even the whole 75?  (ive plenty of ket experience, but as i say, i don't necessarily want a hole every time, so use in sub-hole doses mostly)



I have very little previous experience with dissociatives, certainly no real tolerance, and only a little more experience with the weaker opiates/opioids (stims are my thing normally)..

With that in mind here's my take - 25mg snorted was perfectly manageable, it reminded me of medium dose ket, but without any muscle debilitation.. I could talk and walk, albeit a little wobbly under foot. I can't really pick up so much on the opiate side, but thats probably due to inexperience with that class of drug (just occasional experiences of the weaker ones - codeine, DHC, tramadol, M1 tramadol) - to me it makes your mind and body feel cotton-woolly, velvety, slightly fuzzy, very relaxed, and makes me a little irreverant.

50mg snorted - all of the above just stronger.. Note, come up to peak takes around 45 mins for me with insufflation, although first effects noticed within a couple of mins.

35mg sublingual - 20-25 mins to peak and bloody strong (but not what I'd imagine a k-hole to be like, though never had one of those), like seemingly twice as strong as the same dose snorted. And it lasted more like 3.5 hours rather than 2.5 hours which makes no sense to me as I thought logic is that the faster & more efficient the ROA, the shorter the experience!?

If you have plenty of ket experience you'll be fine on 50mg snorted first time, obviously pending allergy test etc.


----------



## Vurtual

Cheers for t'answers.

So do you reckon a 10 mg line is worth doing?  I'm just thinking if it would give me a taste (on a comedown from summat else (bf)), but still leave the substantial hit for another day.  Or should i go with 25 and just leave 50 for again  (i dunno..... sounds like im a saddo just asking "Please think for me"; "if you say to do it then its not my fault" ("da man told me to do it") 

Any way - im gunna do some of it anyway - thinking about it im probably not gooing to be able to stop at the 10mg anyway


----------



## JedTheHumanoid

10mg was very very mild for me before I built up the dose. Haven't touched ket in about five years....


----------



## Vurtual

Cheers Jed - im leaning towards 25 anyway (im on my own so i dont want to full on ket out - plus i find it a bit useless for music (amazing for listening and good for making far out sounds, but not much for focus and creating coherent structures).

Sublingual ROA sounds interesting; what does it taste like? Surely in this method, plenty still goes to the stomach anyway (for possible nor-ketamine type reactions) - i spose this is still true for snorts with backdrip - but i always spit out the back drip instinctively with k (long before i heard about nor-ket - we'd always have a few spitoons in the house when we was going to have a k binge (usually 3 or 4 days long - there was a LOT about back then))


----------



## k.kat

i think im going to snort my 50mg at once
reading other reports people seem to have the best time on 50mg 
more mild with less


----------



## JedTheHumanoid

What happens when it goes in your stomach? I had quite a bit of back drip despite only doing 25mg. Have been a bit constipated, as it goes...


----------



## k.kat

Lazyscience said:


> well i can confirm that this substance will make you feel completely absurd and will make you question the very nature of reality.



did you take it all at once or in 2 doses, did you snort,


----------



## Skyline_GTR

Vurtual said:


> Cheers Jed - im leaning towards 25 anyway (im on my own so i dont want to full on ket out - plus i find it a bit useless for music (amazing for listening and good for making far out sounds, but not much for focus and creating coherent structures).
> 
> Sublingual ROA sounds interesting; what does it taste like? Surely in this method, plenty still goes to the stomach anyway (for possible nor-ketamine type reactions) - i spose this is still true for snorts with backdrip - but i always spit out the back drip instinctively with k (long before i heard about nor-ket - we'd always have a few spitoons in the house when we was going to have a k binge (usually 3 or 4 days long - there was a LOT about back then))



Well I'd never tried anything sublingual before so was a bit skeptical, but my friend insisted it hit him like an express train.. and my gf said that in the early 90s when she used to do a lot of amphetamine, sublingual was a stronger ROA than snorting it, so I thought I'd give it a shot..

I just licked it off the square of paper I'd used to weight it on and then swished round my mouth, under my tounge etc for about a minute, the saliva builds up fast - the taste seemed to get progressively more bitter and after a minute I couldnt really stand it any longer, but thought a lot of it must have absorbed by then so just swallowed whatever was left with a mouthful of pepsi.

Seriously a lot more potent for me than snorting, it still caught me off guard despite being told that it would be stronger!


----------



## Lazyscience

this drug caused a bizarre effect. i tried jumping in the air in my living room and it felt as if i could stay in the air as if i was on the moon or under water and that if i concentrated hard enough i could just sort of levitate. it was a very euphoric sensation i might have to repeat.


----------



## MrTiHKAL

^lol i'll give it a go next time, definately had massive time distortion for me at 75mg


----------



## Vurtual

JedTheHumanoid said:


> What happens when it goes in your stomach? I had quite a bit of back drip despite only doing 25mg. Have been a bit constipated, as it goes...



Not sure with this analogue - but apparently, ket turns into Nor-ketamine (in the stomach? liver?) - this is less hallucinogenic and euphoric, and more anaesthetic (more likely to produce unconsciousness) also some people say it gives stomach discomfort.  Please correct me as you wish o hoary thousand posted-ones 

A bit of your drip going down the back from a line wont really affect your experience i wouldn't think (only really if you eat/drink the whole dose directly).  Constipation could be from the supposed opiate affinity (eg it's a common complaint of codeine)

Remeber - this is a novel compound and is NOT ketamine; so hasn't for instance been through the safety test which all medicines intended for humans have to pass;  we don't really know anything about it - and we can't assume that its a s safe as ketamine (it's probably not vastly different but it could be).

As i said ive always spat out the drip of k even before i knew this; k prodcues that funny foamy spit - i just didn't feel like i wanted to swallow it but spit it out (whereas i love to pull through mdma line snot and swallow it down for a morning pick-me-up - just me then?        /i'll get me coat


----------



## Jamshyd

^ Now that you mention it, I remember a good friend of mine carrying a cup around when we took K together in which he'll eventually start constantly spitting this foamy stuff.

I guess I'm just special in that I rarely get any negative physical effects from K (knock on wood)? Never got the spit thing, only got stomach pain a couple of times after tremendously-heavy use, and never any bladder trouble 

On topic: Norketamine is produced through N-demethylation. I believe someone suggested that the N-Ethyl analogue of Ketamine would not be subject to this step and will remain as-is. Methoxetamine is N-ethylated, so chances are it does not turn into nor-methoxetamine, but I could be wrong.


----------



## amanitadine

Go for the gold Jam, I'd _love_ a report on i.v. use of this stuff.....:D


----------



## Scoobysnacks

Skyline_GTR said:


> Well I'd never tried anything sublingual before so was a bit skeptical, but my friend insisted it hit him like an express train.. and my gf said that in the early 90s when she used to do a lot of amphetamine, sublingual was a stronger ROA than snorting it, so I thought I'd give it a shot..
> 
> I just licked it off the square of paper I'd used to weight it on and then swished round my mouth, under my tounge etc for about a minute, the saliva builds up fast - the taste seemed to get progressively more bitter and after a minute I couldnt really stand it any longer, but thought a lot of it must have absorbed by then so just swallowed whatever was left with a mouthful of pepsi.
> 
> Seriously a lot more potent for me than snorting, it still caught me off guard despite being told that it would be stronger!



did ya ever test a pellet??..

ps good to see ya back at long last original 6-apb tester:D


----------



## uncle stinky

By golly this stuff is jolly super. Wont go over the general lovelinesss on its own as that's already been said very well in the foregoing posts.

Have a couple of nice collaborations to report though. 25mg IM goes very very nicely with freeebase coke.  I do mean freebase, pointless extraction from 100g of flour.

Also goes beautifully with AMT. (Which stoppped the freebase desire)

Conclusions
1 If this is the sort of thing you like then you'll like this sort of thing
2 I am a hopeless, mindless drug hoover and apparently not old enough to know better. Work's gonna be so much fun this week


----------



## Mylo

uncle stinky said:


> Also goes beautifully with AMT. (Which stoppped the freebase desire)



Ah thats good to know:D . I've been thinking how well this would mix with mdma but wasn't to sure incase there might be a nasty interaction between the two.

But if it mixes fine with amt that's surely a good sign.


----------



## k.kat

snorted my 50mg last night in 1 line not sure if it was because i was up all night the previous night doing ket or i just needed a bigger dose but i found it a bit dissapionting,
it just didnt feel strong enough, felt like it was going somewhere but never quite getting there, i kept thinking yeah its starting but it never went any further, the feeling of being on the edge of not having enough drugs,then it just faded,
i couldnt find any music that felt right with it either,
went to bed with a few joints but couldnt get to sleep
i didnt find it like ket at that dose maybe just very faint elements of it, maybe a higher dose would feel more like it but at that price i wont be trying to find out ,i wished  i had just bought more ket,
but its weird though because ive been getting right into ket the past while after not trying it for about 20 years as i was a bit scared to, then i tried it and have been loving it, but after the methoxetamine last night at first i was like oh i think i will stick to ket its cheaper & value for money as its so strong, then later on this changed to feeling that the methoxetamine has put me off ket now, i find this a bit weird considering i only felt faint elements of it ,


----------



## MrTiHKAL

I found that this really made me think about all the chems I put in my body and if i really need them, it actually helped me to reconsider alot of things happening in my life.


----------



## k.kat

MrTiHKAL said:


> I found that this really made me think about all the chems I put in my body and if i really need them, it actually helped me to reconsider alot of things happening in my life.



yeah i get what your saying im getting lots of the same thoughts about what im taking too and about how generous i am with my drugs to so called friends
who say to me im really generous with my drugs and will have to repay the favour when they have
but when they have drugs they tend to go ito hiding, or say they misplaced them , like  1 example the other night i bought 1gram of ket they (2 of them) bought 2 grams (at the same time), i tanned my gram with them they didnt line up once and said they would put out a line but couldnt find it & i offered to help find it and they said it doesnt matter it will turn up, thjen everyone went to bed,


----------



## Life abuser

Snorted 50mg over 3 lines in the course of an hour of a half... Absolute bliss, not as trashing/wonky as Ket.. Wish i had more as 100mg would be very easy to do in one sitting


----------



## Fishface

Tried an initial 5mg sub-lingually yesterday - really surprised to be still feeling positive effects  six hours.


----------



## nanoshot

clayfig said:


> I know no one can post sources but.... any suppliers that ship to the usa have this yet? YES/NO question NO SOURCES



Im sure there are, but what would it matter, you state "NO SOURCES".. Why even ask the question..


----------



## cosmic._.ape

an orgy of born and death


----------



## KETAMAX

how does this stuff dissolve in water for injection?  i dont wanna log it up at this mad cost


----------



## uncle stinky

KETAMAX said:


> how does this stuff dissolve in water for injection?  i dont wanna log it up at this mad cost



dissolved fine in sterile saline for me.


----------



## uncle stinky

After my initial report I continued with 10-15mg bumps and got into a very pleasantly peculiar state for 2 or three hours by eleven AM. Limbs disconnected and rubbery and some uncertainty as to who I was. All benign though.


----------



## stom10

Fishface said:


> Tried an initial 5mg sub-lingually yesterday - really surprised to be still feeling positive effects  six hours.



Interesting. I know low dose ketamine is known to have antidepressant properties. Personally, I'm never going to take ketamine in such a manner because I have had a history of kidney/bladder problems (genetic, I had my first kidney stone at 8, and will likely have more in the future). I wonder what the metabolites of this compound would be and whether it would share any of the bladder damaging character of ketamine. From posts above (about norketamine occuring via N-demethylization and this not occuring to N-ethyl compounds), we may have a 'winner' on our hands.


----------



## Lazyscience

what do you think could be the biggest risk factor about taking this drug?


----------



## stom10

Lazyscience said:


> what do you think could be the biggest risk factor about taking this drug?



For now, I'd say the biggest risk factor is that we don't have any idea about prior human usage. This drug was 'predicted' by some great minds (fnb can hardly post a public trip report without the drug being synthed and marketed... I feel for the guy, that's a lot of responsibility.), and I'm sure the toxicity of metabolites was a factor in their thoughts, but the fact is we just don't know. Also this compound is pretty likely to cause dependence in the same way as ketamine, so be wary of that.


----------



## cosmic._.ape

*self-enquiry*

I found a very good technique to fall into a wonderful trance or "k-hole" while using this product:

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia:

Self-enquiry (also spelled self-inquiry) (Sanskrit ātma-vicāra) is a practice designed to rapidly bring about Self-realization, Self awareness, spiritual liberation or enlightenment, and is most commonly associated with its most famous modern advocate, Sri Ramana Maharshi. While Sri Ramana said that Self-realisation could be brought about --- as it was for him --- merely by giving up the idea that there is an individual self which functions through the body and the mind, few could readily do so. When asked for the most effective practice to facilitate Self-awareness, he commonly recommended forms of self-enquiry, along with recommending Satsang, (literally association with Sat or Being), in the form of mental contact with a realized Guru, or more properly the One Guru "within".


----------



## amanitadine

self inquiry? why, such a thought never occured to a psychonaut! ;d


----------



## Lazyscience

you know youre in trouble when you start asking yourself things like 'whats real and whats not real?' and 'who am i?'


----------



## cosmic._.ape

Lazyscience said:


> you know youre in trouble when you start asking yourself things like 'whats real and whats not real?' and 'who am i?'



I would said that, then, you know you are _getting out_ of trouble


----------



## calculateddesign

I think those are great questions that people should as themselves everyday in order to live a happier life.  

Im pretty sure swim will have 250mg of this to try tomorrow or the day after. anyone have any preferences/advice as to safe experimenting with this material?  swim plans to dose sublingually with 35-40mg, in a comfortable and tranquil, meditative type setting in swims bedroom


----------



## MrTiHKAL

^Sounds good to me, haven't tried sublingual yet but it is said to come up faster so you could start a little lower and see how you feel from there.
Have fun and let us know how you get on.

No need to swim here we know it's you


----------



## calculateddesign

lmao okay, I havent been posting on here for very long.  rather be unnecessarily discreet than get banned by accident.  yeah the only reason i wanna do a lil more than the average sublingual dose is because Ive done quite a bit of DXM.  not recently but i tend to need a shit ton more of everything to have an effect on me as well.  sucks balls.  so expensive.


----------



## cosmic._.ape

*smiling*

is smiling


----------



## Fishface

calculateddesign said:


> lmao okay, I havent been posting on here for very long.  rather be unnecessarily discreet than get banned by accident.  yeah the only reason i wanna do a lil more than the average sublingual dose is because Ive done quite a bit of DXM.  not recently but i tend to need a shit ton more of everything to have an effect on me as well.  sucks balls.  so expensive.


Don't measure this compound by others - really, start low and see how it goes - you can always up it at a later date but word has it to resist redosing as the half-life's long


----------



## hugo24

Problem is half life appears longer than experience so it might lead up to an additive effect. Not as bad as the stimulated mania after 3-MeO-PCE etc sessions.

Dark, tranquil and comfortable setting sounds perfect. I actually found out that the chances for having spiritual enlightening experiences are much bigger if invest some time in preparing the experience. Actually, I fully understand what cosmic-ape means. Experiences appear to wary wildly, from boring to highly spiritual, this even happening within the same subject. Somehow this compound needs the same careful treatment likes a 5-HT2 psychedelic. 

And wait Jam until you shoot 40mg i.m., forget thats its an opiate, it foremost is a dissociative.Dosed once in a very close time frame a similar amount of K and if have taken blindly , Idon't know...Btw I never had itchings (which I already get from >50mg Desmethyltramadol.) A comparable dose of 40mg Methoxetamine would be maybe 100mg Ketamine altough there appears more lucidity/mobility possible with Methoxetamine. But direct comparisons are anyway moot as its a different compound.


----------



## calculateddesign

im not redosing with it, ew.  just trying to get a good hit right the first time and visit methoxetamineland. 35mg isnt a high dose but it seems like a quite pleasant level of intensity.  my dxm tolerance crossed over to ketamine which i tried the first time about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Boombox2

Can anyone explain to a relative idiot the nature of half life and how it relate to addictiveness?


----------



## MrTiHKAL

calculateddesign said:


> im not redosing with it, ew.  just trying to get a good hit right the first time and visit methoxetamineland. 35mg isnt a high dose but it seems like a quite pleasant level of intensity.  my dxm tolerance crossed over to ketamine which i tried the first time about 3 weeks ago.



My first time with this chem I was cautious and started at 10mg snorted and bumped another 10 mg every 15-20 mins till i hit my level (50mg) after an hour or so.
The second time I jumped right in with 50 and it didn't really hit me any harder or faster so don't feel you have start with a big dose to get the full effects, you can start low and work your way up without diminished effects.
The reason I was advising caution is because there are not many reports on sub lingual administration at the moment and I haven't personally tried it, if you were snorting i wouldn't hesitate to say 50mg should be fine.


----------



## calculateddesign

this is NOT always true but in general it seems as if if substances which have shorter half lifes that cause a "crash" to be moreish and addictive (crack, meph) while things with longer half lives like LSD tend not to be addicting.  Im comparing radically different drugs here but its just trying to get my point across.  i.e. longer acting drugs like DXM, PCP or whathaveyou (doesnt have to be a dissociative) have relatively longer half lives but can still induce addictive tendencies.  Honestly its a mixture of the half-life and the affinity the molecule has for dopaminergic receptors as well, these receptors have been implicated in desire to repeat the experience.


----------



## psood0nym

^I thought ketamine only bound to mu receptors at anesthetic doses.  I always figured it was the it's non-committal high and the ability of users to use it to escape various types of psychological and physical pain that was predominately responsible addiction to it.

Is it possible that those with high tolerance take enough to induce mu agonism without being anesthetized?


----------



## hamhurricane

A friend analyzed a sample of "methoxetamine", it was not from the original vendor that does not deal with US customers. Here is what he told me:



> I performed GC/MS on the sample and it is definitely NOT methoxetamine as it definitively contains a thiophene (M-85).  It seems to be TCM that is a 1-thiophene-cyclohex-1-N,-methylamine (MW 195). Again you can't tell with certainity without NMR but based on my experience with related compounds I'd bet a large sum that is what it is.  There is some serious mis-marketing going on.  It did seem to be of high purity though.


----------



## psood0nym

Someone seriously needs to identify these vendors by full name and address in the appropriate forums in some kind of_ verifiable_ and certain way so that they're less apt to pull this kind of shit.  They need to fear customer's vengeance.

So is M-85 a thiophene derivative then? From my hasty ignorant searches it ostensibly looks like a sigma 1 receptor agonist. 

This is what wiki says about sigma receptor (1 and 2 I presume) agonist's physiological effects:


> Physiologic effects when the sigma receptor is activated include hypertonia, tachycardia, tachypnea, antitussive effects, and mydriasis. Some sigma receptor agonists--such as cocaine, a weak sigma agonist--exert convulsant effects in animals. Behavioral reactions to sigma agonists are rather heterogeneous: some individuals find sigma receptor agonists euphoric with significant anti-depressive effects. Other individuals, however, experience dysphoria and often report feelings of malaise or anxiety.
> 
> Recently selective σ–receptor agonists were shown to produce antidepressant effects in mice.[7]


----------



## Jamshyd

^ I assumed that "M-85" refers to point on the analysis graph, and that the substance in question would be "TCM", which if I'm not mistaken is effectively the N-methylated analogue of Tiletamine. I'm not sure how GC/MS works in terms of accuracy but I wouldn't be surprised if it is, in fact, Tiletamine, as I have reason to believe N-methylated cyclohexamines (eg. K) are even more difficult to synth than ones with other alkyl groups. Chemists please correct me if I'm wrong .

Oh: And about mu-antagonism, well 3-MeO-PCP supposedly has more affinity for that receptor than K, yet it is not anaesthetic at any currently-known dose.


----------



## psood0nym

Oh I see.  My search had come up with this:


> The thiophene derivatives show high selectivity for the σ1 receptor over NMDA, 5-HT1A, 5-HT6, 5-HT7, α1A, and α2 receptors...


http://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/jm8007739

So I assumed when ham said "a thiophene" that that indicated there is a class of compounds referred to as thiophenes, and that the mystery compound is one of them.


----------



## midinoz

Works well with 5-HTP, noticeable change in effects with this week's 25mg test compared with last week's test of the same dose.

Anyone combined this with MDMA, are there any possible risks theoretically?


----------



## naginnudej

hamhurricane said:


> A friend analyzed a sample of "methoxetamine", it was not from the original vendor that does not deal with US customers. Here is what he told me:


That's a shame.

Anyone tested the other vendor's product?


----------



## hamhurricane

Not tiletamine.


----------



## General Patton

I kinda suspected something like this when all these glowing reports starting coming out, with dissociatives it's prudent to be weary about sources and possible mis-labeling. Mainly because there's less known about them, but there's also less mental content to distinguish them from one another like with 5-HT psychedelics. Especially while in the dissociated state or afterglow stages, reading and comparing reports goes something like: "So is my mental card-deck being reshuffled the same as these other people's decks?" ...You guys know what I mean  It sometimes takes a while to tell what's what, especially with substances of unknown half-lives.

At the same time I'm still very interested in what everyone has to say about "mystery dissociative X" and will be curious to find out what it really is, if not methoxetamine. Whatever happened to good old fashioned ketamine and morphine? I kid, I kid...


----------



## socalthizzn

Jeepers guys....


----------



## FJ1

Back up a little here guys. 

If a vendor brings out a product which gets good reviews, and then another unrelated vendor brings out the same product extremely soon after, surely the expectation must be that the 2nd vendor's product is fake, regardless of wether the first is?

Certainly the 2nd being proved fake shouldn't increase to probality of the first being so, and I believe the majority or reports were from this vendor.

I believe we have some people on the board who previously synthed and assayer this themselves. If any of you purchased from vendor 1 and can give a subjective comparison of effects it could be helpful, in the absence of proper analysis.


----------



## Jamshyd

hamhurricane said:


> Not tiletamine.



Um, can you elaborate?


----------



## Ne0

So going to get this one. Can you plugg it and how much for the k-hole experience? Does this one have as good anti-depressant effects as ketamine have, so it makes you good for two weeks at least?


----------



## planckunit

Jamshyd said:


> Um, can you elaborate?



molecular mass does not correspond to tiletamine

based on the M=85 fragment there is most probably a thiophene present, though, so knowing that the compound has dissociative type effects means it is probably a tiletamine analog (as in, a thienylcyclohexylamine) and based on the mass, it is probably the N-methyl analogue.

I don't get why this product wasn't just marketed as what it was though


----------



## MrTiHKAL

Wait, lets not throw the baby out with the bath water here. There is only one known legitimate vender of this chem in the uk at the moment and ham clearly said that the sample tested was not from them.
It doesn't surprise me at all that we are seeing dodgy imitations from other vendors, look at the 6-apb fiasco.


----------



## 7zark7

Lazyscience said:


> well i can confirm that this substance will make you feel completely absurd and will make you question the very nature of reality.



Meh… oxygen does that do me…


----------



## psood0nym

MrTiHKAL said:


> Wait, lets not throw the baby out with the bath water here. There is only one known legitimate vender of this chem in the uk at the moment and ham clearly said that the sample tested was not from them.
> It doesn't surprise me at all that we are seeing dodgy imitations from other vendors, look at the 6-apb fiasco.


This is the second post cautioning not to dismiss the original vendor's product as illegitimate, but I don't see any posts questioning the legitimacy of the original vendor's product. They've all been addressing the mystery compound, I think. It would be nice to have the original's independently confirmed if it hasn't been already, though.


----------



## Jamshyd

I'd be very, very shocked if no one has analyzed the first vendor's product already, seeing the large number of technically-oriented BLers who seem to have all tried it....


----------



## KETAMAX

Hi gang
 After Injecting 250mg  Methoxetamine over a day my views are it would make a good anti depressant - anyone looking for deep introspective emotional traumatic K holes may try Ket instead,  for me this stuff is just another RC.
  I did not get any of the opiate stuff,  even though i am very familiar with opiates&opoids.. i got a slight Ket ness after each injection,  then not much just waiting on on a RC till next Injection.. 

it could be my tolerance,  it could be that this RC just does not work on my receptors  i really dont know.

I hope what i have written about Methoxetamine should not put people off it as i reckon it is good

just not for me.

PLUR! 

PS.. i am not as depressed as i was so this is a plus


----------



## MrDoIt

Havent posted on this chem yet but hope for some feed back. I posted on a different forum with regards to my experience with MXe, Which some BLs may have read, which I am now doubting very much to be what it says it was.

26th Sept. 02.43am

"Having a bit of a night from hell hell here and Im not even high as such. Took 50mg Mxe at around 8ish last night. By around 9.30ish I was being as sick as I have ever been on any drug. Must of been about 6 times. After that drama was finished I felt so queasy and cold thought I would go lie in bed and watch TV and hopefully just feel better. Whilst lying in beD kept experiencing intense brain zaps every 10 minutes or so. Was alone as friend went home yesterday. At around 1.15 decided to try and sleep but left the TV on. As far as I am aware I fell asleep - but actually wasnt. I was laid on my side and for what must of been 15 minutes was trying to turn over but my duvet wouldnt let me or I just couldnt move. Every time I thought I had turned over I would be back in the same position. And then the scariest thing happened I saw someone walk into my room and at this point I just closed my eyes and hoped for the best. To say I was absolutely terrified is an understatement. About 2 minutes after that I managed to actually sit up and get phone to call friend. Feel ok now, a LOT spooked out by the whole experience. Fucking frightening. At this moment sat in lounge watching TV, oh, with all lights on.

Sad

3.11 Just been sick quite bad again - this isnt right. 7 hours after ??"


26th Sept. 4:58pm


"Hi guys. Thanks for your concern. Im feeling a little better now. Sort of been drifting in & out of sleep all day, with extremely vivid dreams that I can remember every detail of. I think this was an an exteremly unpleasant phsycotic episode, and has served to me as a warning that my body and mind has said enough is enough and it needs a rest. As for past experience, I used to take Ket with Es/MDxx but not for quite a few years now. Was aware of the confusion this sort of chem can have but was not prepared in any way for what happened and yes it genuinely shit the life out of me. My friend was right when she said it sounded like a scene out of the movie "Flatliners". Creepy as hell. The figure I saw walking towards my bed, I felt as if it was my time to die - and please dont think I am making this worse than it was. As for ROA - I bombed 50-60mg. I had just had similar amount 3 days before and like others have said it was intense but really, really good. I think I posted that it "blew my head off" !! Think I need a rest for at least a few weeks. Have taken a lot of 6-APB over the past month, between 3-4G and like I said I think Sat night my body & mind gave me a warning to slow down. Im glad of the warning. This stuff is powerful, please lets not hear of any more nightmares."

__________________________

Just to now add to the above, All week whilst trying to sleep, once I have started to "drift off", I have experienced a feeling of "falling into a black hole" together with extreme brain zaps which have only discontinued once I have been awoken by friend, who has also said I have been gasping for air and in tears/almost in tears on several of these occasions. Its getting scary. 

To BLs who are experienced (or as much as they can be with the short release date) with this chem, does this REALLY sound like the effects that should be noted whilst on this ? Any help greatly appreciated and thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## mi5

The stuff from the original UK vendor is legit, IMO.

It is nice, floaty and importantly -  it has a notably different vibe and different visuals to regular K.

But it is not as many times as potent as I was expecting.  

And - I observed that friends who have high K tolerance got nothing much off 25-40mg of this stuff.



To summarise, if you have low or no K tolerance, it is well worth a play. Whereas If you have K tolerance, then the (current) high prices of methoxetamine make it not worth the bother.  However - if you have money to spare this month, then why not? - if you enjoy your K and fancy an alternative experience then its worth doing a decent dose just to see what it's all about..

IMO


----------



## Skyline_GTR

MrDoIt said:


> Havent posted on this chem yet but hope for some feed back. I posted on a different forum with regards to my experience with MXe, Which some BLs may have read, which I am now doubting very much to be what it says it was.
> 
> 26th Sept. 02.43am
> 
> "Having a bit of a night from hell hell here and Im not even high as such. Took 50mg Mxe at around 8ish last night. By around 9.30ish I was being as sick as I have ever been on any drug. Must of been about 6 times. After that drama was finished I felt so queasy and cold thought I would go lie in bed and watch TV and hopefully just feel better. Whilst lying in beD kept experiencing intense brain zaps every 10 minutes or so. Was alone as friend went home yesterday. At around 1.15 decided to try and sleep but left the TV on. As far as I am aware I fell asleep - but actually wasnt. I was laid on my side and for what must of been 15 minutes was trying to turn over but my duvet wouldnt let me or I just couldnt move. Every time I thought I had turned over I would be back in the same position. And then the scariest thing happened I saw someone walk into my room and at this point I just closed my eyes and hoped for the best. To say I was absolutely terrified is an understatement. About 2 minutes after that I managed to actually sit up and get phone to call friend. Feel ok now, a LOT spooked out by the whole experience. Fucking frightening. At this moment sat in lounge watching TV, oh, with all lights on.
> 
> Sad
> 
> 3.11 Just been sick quite bad again - this isnt right. 7 hours after ??"
> 
> 
> 26th Sept. 4:58pm
> 
> 
> "Hi guys. Thanks for your concern. Im feeling a little better now. Sort of been drifting in & out of sleep all day, with extremely vivid dreams that I can remember every detail of. I think this was an an exteremly unpleasant phsycotic episode, and has served to me as a warning that my body and mind has said enough is enough and it needs a rest. As for past experience, I used to take Ket with Es/MDxx but not for quite a few years now. Was aware of the confusion this sort of chem can have but was not prepared in any way for what happened and yes it genuinely shit the life out of me. My friend was right when she said it sounded like a scene out of the movie "Flatliners". Creepy as hell. The figure I saw walking towards my bed, I felt as if it was my time to die - and please dont think I am making this worse than it was. As for ROA - I bombed 50-60mg. I had just had similar amount 3 days before and like others have said it was intense but really, really good. I think I posted that it "blew my head off" !! Think I need a rest for at least a few weeks. Have taken a lot of 6-APB over the past month, between 3-4G and like I said I think Sat night my body & mind gave me a warning to slow down. Im glad of the warning. This stuff is powerful, please lets not hear of any more nightmares."
> 
> __________________________
> 
> Just to now add to the above, All week whilst trying to sleep, once I have started to "drift off", I have experienced a feeling of "falling into a black hole" together with extreme brain zaps which have only discontinued once I have been awoken by friend, who has also said I have been gasping for air and in tears/almost in tears on several of these occasions. Its getting scary.
> 
> To BLs who are experienced (or as much as they can be with the short release date) with this chem, does this REALLY sound like the effects that should be noted whilst on this ? Any help greatly appreciated and thanks in advance for your time.



Hope things improve and you start to feel better soon.. tbh, sounds like an idiosyncratic reaction to me, and/or because of very heavy abuse of 6-APB (3-4g in a single month!? Jesus..). That is very heavy abuse of a completely unknown RC which like it's illegal cousin MDA is surely likely to be pretty neurotoxic in relative terms.. sure methoxetamine is completely unknown too, but reports so far seem to be overwhelmingly positive and it does feel very benign at the doses I have tried, up to 50mg snorted and 35mg sublingual (caveat being its obviously very early days with this chem). Seriously mate, take a break for a while..


----------



## Banjo Fury

MrDoIt said:


> Havent posted on this chem yet but hope for some feed back. I posted on a different forum with regards to my experience with MXe, Which some BLs may have read, which I am now doubting very much to be what it says it was.
> 
> 26th Sept. 02.43am
> 
> "Having a bit of a night from hell hell here and Im not even high as such. Took 50mg Mxe at around 8ish last night. By around 9.30ish I was being as sick as I have ever been on any drug. Must of been about 6 times. After that drama was finished I felt so queasy and cold thought I would go lie in bed and watch TV and hopefully just feel better. Whilst lying in beD kept experiencing intense brain zaps every 10 minutes or so. Was alone as friend went home yesterday. At around 1.15 decided to try and sleep but left the TV on. As far as I am aware I fell asleep - but actually wasnt. I was laid on my side and for what must of been 15 minutes was trying to turn over but my duvet wouldnt let me or I just couldnt move. Every time I thought I had turned over I would be back in the same position. And then the scariest thing happened I saw someone walk into my room and at this point I just closed my eyes and hoped for the best. To say I was absolutely terrified is an understatement. About 2 minutes after that I managed to actually sit up and get phone to call friend. Feel ok now, a LOT spooked out by the whole experience. Fucking frightening. At this moment sat in lounge watching TV, oh, with all lights on.
> 
> Sad
> 
> 3.11 Just been sick quite bad again - this isnt right. 7 hours after ??"
> 
> 
> 26th Sept. 4:58pm
> 
> 
> "Hi guys. Thanks for your concern. Im feeling a little better now. Sort of been drifting in & out of sleep all day, with extremely vivid dreams that I can remember every detail of. I think this was an an exteremly unpleasant phsycotic episode, and has served to me as a warning that my body and mind has said enough is enough and it needs a rest. As for past experience, I used to take Ket with Es/MDxx but not for quite a few years now. Was aware of the confusion this sort of chem can have but was not prepared in any way for what happened and yes it genuinely shit the life out of me. My friend was right when she said it sounded like a scene out of the movie "Flatliners". Creepy as hell. The figure I saw walking towards my bed, I felt as if it was my time to die - and please dont think I am making this worse than it was. As for ROA - I bombed 50-60mg. I had just had similar amount 3 days before and like others have said it was intense but really, really good. I think I posted that it "blew my head off" !! Think I need a rest for at least a few weeks. Have taken a lot of 6-APB over the past month, between 3-4G and like I said I think Sat night my body & mind gave me a warning to slow down. Im glad of the warning. This stuff is powerful, please lets not hear of any more nightmares."
> 
> __________________________
> 
> Just to now add to the above, All week whilst trying to sleep, once I have started to "drift off", I have experienced a feeling of "falling into a black hole" together with extreme brain zaps which have only discontinued once I have been awoken by friend, who has also said I have been gasping for air and in tears/almost in tears on several of these occasions. Its getting scary.
> 
> To BLs who are experienced (or as much as they can be with the short release date) with this chem, does this REALLY sound like the effects that should be noted whilst on this ? Any help greatly appreciated and thanks in advance for your time.





I`m pretty sure this is what it is advertised as. It`s maybe time mate, to give these rc`s a rest for a while. I was following your reports last weekend and you started scaring the shit out of me!

Build up after build up of these rc`s can`t be too healthy. If i remember correctly your 1st experience on this was with aMT(75mg?) - which was a good experience. 3 days later did you take this by itself? 

Take it easy.


----------



## Roger&Me

Jamshyd said:


> I'd be very, very shocked if no one has analyzed the first vendor's product already, seeing the large number of technically-oriented BLers who seem to have all tried it....



I just wanted to say that qualitative analytical determination of such a new compound would really suck.

I mean, do we even have basic data concerning the chemical and physical properties of this compound? (Melting range, refractive indexes of solutions at various concentrations, spectrophotometric absorbances, solubilities in various solvents at various temperatures, etc etc etc). 

Without that data relative to an analytical standard, you have to employ techniques involving complex instrumentation that can only be properly interpreted by a highly skilled expert. 

So unless somebody posts some conclusive data, personally I'll err on the side of safety for now.


----------



## hamhurricane

Jamshyd said:


> Um, can you elaborate?



Certainly. It does not have the oxygen, nor the N-ethyl, it looks like this:


----------



## 8-12

hamhurricane said:


> Certainly. It does not have the oxygen, nor the N-ethyl, it looks like this:
> 
> http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/2667/searchcgi.png



So it's TCP with the piperidine replaced with a methylamino? Honestly it could be half decent, probably infinitely better with an ethyl though.


----------



## MrDoIt

Hi Banjo. Yes thats correct. Whatever the stuff I have it was certainly alright mixed with the aMT - unless the aMT just over-rode the bad things that happened when I took it alone. Certainly time for a rest at any rate. Just a last word - Im just sure that something feels "not right" about this powder I received, still have over 400mg left and will not be touching it I reckon. Worst experience ever. Keep in mind idiosyncratic as Skyline mentioned - but not sure if I have the same stuff as everyone else has had. Thanks for your comments also Skyline - big help to me as really needed some opinion on this.


----------



## Lazyscience

how do you guys think this compares with ketamine in terms of effects? ive never really tried ketamine so i cant compare but it interests me.

i had 100mg last night  at about 8pm and for some reason couldnt sleep all night. still, i feel pretty good today. my mind isnt made up yet about this drug, its a bit mental and gives me some really weird thoughts and feelings like hallucinations made up basically of dark shapes and feeling like im floating. its extremely difficult to change a CD mid trip i discovered too.


----------



## Calla

I had a little bit of this recently, and I have to say, I really enjoyed it!  I have no ket experience whatsoever, and can't say that I was all that impressed by AMT (tastes rank, gives a horrible nausea, and takes forever to get rid of... I really don't enjoy being dopey and blurry-eyed 18 hours later!).

I'm female, 28, weigh 65kgs.  I had 50mgs insufflated (no burn! no nasty suddden dry catching at the back of the throat like 2c-e!) lay down on my bed, and then floated off.   I described it after to my OH like watching the credits to an animated movie, all black, and I was watching this little glowing blue space-invaders style spaceship zipping through space, sometimes changing shape, but always interesting.  Nice body high, being in bed felt incredibly good, and I loved being snuggled up in the covers.  Anyway, I was playing this internal movie for about an hour and a half, then came to again. Dozed for a bit (dozed might not be the right word, had my eyes closed and drifted back into my world to enjoy the epilogue to space invaders might be a better description!)

Had almost totally worn off after about 4 hours, and I took another 30mgs.  Another really interesting little film strip - this time probably related to me thinking about a historical novel I'd been reading - as the few times I could be bothered to speak out loud I was muttering about siege engines and trebuchets and the like.  

Again, I was away with the fairies for about an hour and a half, and some little doziness after.  It didn't clear up exactly as before as my OH (who had been on something else before but whom I'd persuaded to try some with me this time) snuck out and took a second full dose wthout my knowing, thinking a "man" dose would work better than a "girly" dose... so when I came to, going "that was awesome!", he came to, terrified and pissed off... he'd sit bolt upright and exclaim "it feels like I'm stuck in a loop!" then I'd persuade him to lie down and try sleep it off.  That would work for 30 seconds, then he'd sit up, stare wildly around and say "honey! It feels like I'm trapped in some kind of loop!"  Time goes very slowly on it, so though it felt like an eternity to the poor guy, it was really only about 20 minutes.

I found that on something like 2c-e, sounds affect you differently, but on this, sounds stayed pretty much the same, though reality twisted and shifted around a lot.  Hearing each other's voices kept us grounded.  Helps that we really trust each other, I think some of the weirdness could have been a lot worse if we hadn't relied on each other telling us everything was ok, and checking in from time to time.

For example, I found my guy struggling to get out the front door to go to work.  It was 5.30am, dark outside, and he was stark bollock naked.  I had enough of a toehold on reality to snatch the key out before he unlocked it, and throw it away, but when I told him that it wasn't time to go to work yet, he listened to me and followed me back to the bedroom (for both of us, like trying to walk on the deck of a ship in a storm. Tricky to keep balance).  I shudder to think what would have happened if he'd been persuaded that my voice was an aural hallucination...

So in total: worth trying, a lot of fun if you keep within the recommended range of doses for your weight and drug tolerance, but it DOES mess up reality and you should always play carefully with stuff like that.


----------



## Jamshyd

hamhurricane said:


> Certainly. It does not have the oxygen, nor the N-ethyl, it looks like this:



I understand what it looks like .

I meant to ask how you can so conclusively dismiss that it isn't Tiletamine. Plankunit answered that question.

I suppose if this second vendor is getting this stuff synthed in china, difficulty of synth becomes less relevant...


----------



## damagicman

*Methoxetamine*

Firstly I know its my debut post, but please don't disregard any information I say. I am often asked regularly by the media to comment on these analogues etc.

Today I received a 2g sample for testing; I like always have been used to sampling drugs. As a ~~~~~~ you have to test what you have made before anyone else as a rule of thumb.

I am angry towards a research company for giving out minor samples. You may think why?. Well for a start they should have first have evidently produced a mdhs for the substance before trials. As this is a analogue, Ketamine cannot be assumed as the same effect.

OK Stop moaning and get to the point. 

The chemical I got was on a bogof offer,  I am not identifying them just trying to explain why I got two grams.

Normally recreationally a half gram line of diverted K pushes me into a hole.

I started at 50mg

nothing really just thought I should go higher. 

150mg

No visuals just felt what I thought  was vasoconstriction or was it anxiety?. I don't know I am at different place without my monitors.

Might try a higher dose but it seems more like a cathinone with little reward. If someone sold me it as ketamine I would be banging knocking at their door for a refund. 

Physical Properties 

Water soluble

I might do some chromatography with this against real ketamine.

IMHO people should not be fooled by its relationship with ketamine. Next time I've finished a synth i'll post for volunteers to compare notes publicly (sarcastically). I'd hate for this rubbish to go mainstream although real ket is only one degree at most away so take that. As the so called drug specialists say take the real thing not the unknown. If you get busted use that defence in court.  

Given up on nasal administration now the oral route lastly. 

Tastes like mephedrone not K. K has a specific taste. Powder dissolved in the mouth is one of the fastest ways to get it into your bloodstream without needles. I learned this in medical school I.E Someone in your bag you always carry aspirin in case someone is having a stroke you tell them to chew it not swallow it.... I let you know if there is any positive news..


----------



## damagicman

I've heard there is a company giving out free samples called 

ivemadeproductthatlookslikeketamine.com 

but I think a free sample isn't worth it.


----------



## damagicman

I'm going to see if toxbase holds any information on this substance.


----------



## MrTiHKAL

@ damagicman
The vendor i use, which as far as I know is the only one that has it, hasn't even been selling g's for quite a while due to low stock and thay are certainly not giving away any free g's.
Sorry mate, you have been ripped off, god only knows what you took but it wasn't MXE.


----------



## Mitchi

Found this on the net. Can't give a link though... But you might all have read it anyway 

"It's started already.. Not even a week after the launch of Methoxetamine / 2-(3-methoxyphenyl)-2-(ethylamino)cyclohexanone and already one of the fraudulent vendors has "it" up for sale.

Just to re-iterate (and this isn't to do with commerical advantage, I just don't want to see scientists and researchers ripped off) it is very unlikely that any supplier will be able to offer this compound for at least a couple of months unless they sourced it from us. In anycase we will not be in a position to wholesale it for quite a while due to the lead times on bulk production, and when we do it will only be to very reputable suppliers.

Without question if you order from one of these conmen, you will not receive the genuine compound, you will receive something completely random, and most likely Tiletamine or possibly even Ketamine itself.

These irresponsible suppliers do not have any form of product analysis - they don't have the real compound, end of.

UPDATE - 29th September - see comments further down - the fake methoxetamine has been analysed and looks very likely to be Tiletamine or an analogue of Tiletamine, so my prediction was right on the money."


----------



## mi5

FYI - Cross Research Experience...

Whilst already "up" on 45mg Methoxetamine, adding 18mg 4-aco-dmt to the equation is fun.

This produced a very very interesting variation on the usual psilocetin visuals, markedly different. Sexy.


----------



## Nexus Viper

I've just tried the stuff with a quite low dosage (about 20mg - not much more), two hours and forty minutes ago. I had the feeling of GHB wihout the drunkenness, and light DXM without the confusion. Mild euphoria, I really like it, but haven't found the real interest of it yet.


----------



## damagicman

No I've known the supplier for two years he doesn't pull fake drugs out his ass. All the companys are saying its taking a long time and the other company is a fake. There is an effect its just worthless for the price. The lead time is bollocks. If I email a chemical structure to a uk company chemical on monday then I will have it by friday. They employ people called Industrial chemists. I stroll on friday check the GS against computer simulations and way up the molecular weight check that its polarity. Ph test to 6.5 etc. Once you have passed it voila. Not hard just need to have the morals of anyone in the pharmaceutical business not the botanical science business. I know my shit, I walk heavy.


----------



## Boombox2

Quick question. Taking about 50-70mg tonight. How much stimulation is there? I remember just a couple of lines of meph keeping me up all night on occasion and I have work in the morning. Also is it at all fiendy? I tend to crumble to the fiend within...


----------



## damagicman

take it and find out this place is full know it alls.


----------



## Lazyscience

i had 100mg at 8pm last night and got no sleep at all. i wouldnt say its got a stimulant effect though, just kept me awake. i was very relaxed though and just lay in bed watching videos on my laptop. i felt good all day as well, not too tired so you might get away with it at work.


----------



## damagicman

If I hadn't abused k I would say it has an effect, but knowing K so well its nothing like it. Yea there are few hallucinations but not the K sledge hammer. 

Save your money and go to india or mexico and ask for Calypso. Which is produced in hungary.


----------



## damagicman

damagicman said:


> If I hadn't abused k I would say it has an effect, but knowing K so well its nothing like it. Yea there are few hallucinations but not the K sledge hammer.
> 
> Save your money and go to india or mexico and ask for Calypso. Which is produced in hungary.



or wait till sat nite rave.


----------



## MrTiHKAL

Boombox2 said:


> Quick question. Taking about 50-70mg tonight. How much stimulation is there? I remember just a couple of lines of meph keeping me up all night on occasion and I have work in the morning. Also is it at all fiendy? I tend to crumble to the fiend within...



It's not so much stimulating mate but I had a 50mg line at 8pm friday followed by another 25 about 2 hours later and couldn't sleep properly all night. 

I am not actually sure if I slept at all and I was getting some cartoon like but some very realistic closed eye visuals, not like normal psychedelic hallucinations at all, more like short movies running in my head. I was quite enjoying it at first but it dragged on too long for comfort and in future I will make sure I have some benzos on hand to get some sleep.

As to fiending I didn't have any left that night but may well have had another cheeky line had it been available.

Have fun


----------



## Lazyscience

i think after trying this, i would like to get my hands on some ketamine. probly a bad idea though what with responsibilities and shit.


----------



## MrTiHKAL

damagicman said:


> No I've known the supplier for two years he doesn't pull fake drugs out his ass. All the companys are saying its taking a long time and the other company is a fake. There is an effect its just worthless for the price. The lead time is bollocks. If I email a chemical structure to a uk company chemical on monday then I will have it by friday. They employ people called Industrial chemists. I stroll on friday check the GS against computer simulations and way up the molecular weight check that its polarity. Ph test to 6.5 etc. Once you have passed it voila. Not hard just need to have the morals of anyone in the pharmaceutical business not the botanical science business. I know my shit, I walk heavy.



A highly specialised custom synth lab that only you know about that also happens to do BOGOF?
If you say so, mate.


----------



## liquidaddiction

^ agreed


----------



## Boombox2

Thanks. Will prob take 50mg max then and hope weed knocks me out.


----------



## MrTiHKAL

^Yeah I think some weed would have done the trick for me.


----------



## Calla

@Boombox:

Not as fiendy, not as stimmy, as far as I recall..  I have taken a lot of meph, being rather a fan.  I think taking a redose of 30mgs after the initial 50mgs kept me rather higher than I would have liked for longer... mind you, as I said, since I had to babysit my husband halfway through my second dose I couldn't relax on it as much as I would have liked to or needed to.

I think after my first dose I could happily have gone to sleep for the night, I just had too much fun and didn't WANT to... and wanted my other half to see what all the fuss was about. :D

I had some meph as well though, I started with a low dose of meph and then took the methoxetamine afterwards.  They go well together.


----------



## amanitadine

damagicman said:


> No I've known the supplier for two years he doesn't pull fake drugs out his ass. All the companys are saying its taking a long time and the other company is a fake. There is an effect its just worthless for the price. The lead time is bollocks. If I email a chemical structure to a uk company chemical on monday then I will have it by friday. They employ people called Industrial chemists. I stroll on friday check the GS against computer simulations and way up the molecular weight check that its polarity. Ph test to 6.5 etc. Once you have passed it voila. Not hard just need to have the morals of anyone in the pharmaceutical business not the botanical science business. I know my shit, I walk heavy.



^^^ walk heavy and specialize in the impossible to decipher near extinct language of *PSYCHOBABBLE* apparently. Cheers, this is my favorite post of the day!:D


----------



## ferrett1979

My 150mg has just arived (50mg extra and special delivery as they missed my bank transfer  juts snorted about 40mg, will report back soon.


----------



## MrTiHKAL

^Well I just have to say I find this really shocking!!!
A postie that delivers before 8am wow, mine never gets here before 11  

Lovely way to start the day mate, have a good one and let us know how you get on


----------



## MrTiHKAL

So I thought I would try the sub lingual route last night after reading some promising reports here.

The verdict, not much different to the same dose snorted, maybe slightly quicker onset thirty minutes vs forty-five. I normally dose nasally at 50mg but because I had read that this stuff is more active SL decided 30 would probably be safer for a first attempt.

Weighed out the 30mg on a credit card placed on top of my scales and just licked the powder off and held it under my tongue for maybe 3 mins until saliva build up forced me to swallow.
Taste wasn't horrible just slightly salty and there was no nasty after taste or anything after a swig of beer to wash it down.

Felt an increased heartrate after about five minutes, maybe just apprehension, but by +30 I was definately coming up, good mood lift, nice buzzing body feeeling, some slowing down and positive change of thought process. Definately felt like the first stages of a snorted dose but it just never went anywhere from there. To be honest just felt like an under dose to me.

I give it a couple of hours before I sniffed another 25mg which got me exactly where i wanted to be not long after but thats a different story and difficult to put into words right now.

In conclusion, I didn't find any advantage for me of a sub lingual vs insufflated dose. Maybe If I had tried SL at my usual dose of 50mg, it would have been more directly comparable in effects, but I won't be trying again any time soon.
Could be good I suppose for those people that don't like putting things up their nose's, but insuflation works great for me with no burn or noticeable drip so I think I will stick with that for now.
Would be interested to hear any reports on plugging though.

Peace


----------



## Scoobysnacks

MrTiHKAL said:


> ^Well I just have to say I find this really shocking!!!
> A postie that delivers before 8am wow, mine never gets here before 11
> 
> Lovely way to start the day mate, have a good one and let us know how you get on



mines half one, lazy no good bum lol


----------



## incognition

I found sublingual to be pointless too compared with snorted. And this IS ketamines sibling. Somewhat smoother, one could call possibly call it cotton ketamine.  But i think i prefer the real deal.

I shamefully have to admit that i discovered the greatness of opera on this compound. It's like old school dubstep. The wobblyness comes from the vibrato. :/ :D


----------



## Xamkou

It's out of stock for a month now *cries*


----------



## Boombox2

Well, took 50mg last night. Are people interested in greenlighter trip reports or is it just the more experienced members who post them?


----------



## Lazyscience

we welcome trip reports from everyone


----------



## Boombox2

Ok, here goes then. A brief narrative. Insufflated about 10mg at about 9pm. Felt relaxed in the same way as you feel relaxed after your first hit of weed after a long day. Not a lot else to report.

Then about 1 hour later, took 50mg. Totally different experience. Felt high and happy almost immediately. Kept understanding how complex societal interactions work and generally started to understand how the world worked. Again, the same thread of analysis and thought process as weed but deeper, more complex and all of my conclusions felt more *true*.

That was mentally. Physically, there was a warm feeling and I found it difficult to walk. Tendons in the arms were doing strange things. Spent a good 10 minutes looking in the mirror in a semi-dark room and had to stop because I looked like I had lost my sanity. I didn't feel that way, but i definitely looked like a nutcase. Lay down and watched tv and the screen going in and out of focus as my eyes blurred and clouded over.

Smoked a joint about 1 hour after second dose and felt lovely and warm and safe. Fell asleep with no trouble. The sleep was strange, in an out of it but not in a restless, frustrating way. Just kept waking up, completely lucid and then slipping off again. Conparable to the sleep i had after my one AMT trip.

Got up and went to work. Feel fine today. No noticeable "afterglow" (perhaps I don'tknow what this means so don't know what to look out for) but no comedown. I have, not a headache, but a feeling that my brain has been squeezed and wrung out like a sponge but not in a painful or particularly unpleasant way.

To conclude, I had a nice time. Only had ket a few times and this feels better. Felt slightly confused during peak but only slightly, certainly not enough to hinder me, though I was on my own and may have looked and acted a looney.

I don't know if this is any good as a trip report but I'm new so go easy.

Cheers.


----------



## 7zark7

incognition said:


> And this IS ketamines sibling. Somewhat smoother, one could call possibly call it cotton ketamine.  But i think i prefer the real deal.



heh. I would agree with that. It is smoother than ket, but ket is way more intense and enjoyable for me.

The only issue I have with the stuff is that the feeling lingers for hours after taking it. Pretty sure I have had similar stuff before that was sold to me as ket…


----------



## the last modernist

_Posted this last night, but in the wrong topic  ! Looking back I'm impressed I managed to type anything ....._

Just recovering from railing approx 50mgs of this at 8.00 tonight. To be honest, I’m elated that I’m now able to type as I thought I was on the road to becoming a vegetable.

It totally chewed me up and spat me out. 

To be fair though, as I’ve got older, I’ve become a bit more of a control freak, so taking chemicals that remove my ability to “control” is asking for bother.

Anyway, I took it at 8 and sat down to watch the telly. I was feeling a bit anxious taking it to be honest, so I got up and paced about. This kind of set the theme for the rest of the evening to be honest. Pacing from one room to the next.

At 8.15 I tried to settle myself and put on a Smiths DVD. I thought something familiar and tuneful would help make the anticipated “trip” more enjoyable but it failed to retain my attention and I resumed pacing.

At t 8.30 I was definitely feeling quite on edge and wired. Nothing visual, just getting more and more bewildered and anxious. Remember patting my armpits and noting that my shirt was damp from sweat despite the room being cool. Decided to put on some Bach to try and mellow me out but I couldn’t focus and gave up.

At 9.00 I was pacing from room to room talking to myself, calling myself an idiot. Nervously giggling and then telling myself to shut up. I tried to do what I thought was some Tai Chi but realised I was being ridiculous and stopped.

Started pacing again for god knows how long and then decided I needed some air so stuck my head out the window. I caught sight of one of my neighbours at her window. She seemed to pulling her sweater up and then back down, as if about to undress, but then changing her mind.. I think I must have stood at the window for about 10 minutes staring intently at her, but in retrospect, I'm not sure what I was actually looking at. I became conscious of the fact that I was becoming fixated by her, or what I thought was her, and must have looked insane.

My mind then started having a really bad time going over things I’ve said and done that have caused me shame, pain and embarrassment over the years. I curled up on the bed in a foetal position with regrets, remorse and pain enveloping me. I got up briefly to get a bucket as I thought I was going to be sick.

I felt worthless to my very core.

And then, I gradually came out of if. I managed to get Radiohead playing on my phone and slowly coaxed myself out of the deep depression I had sunk into.

And now I’m here - the screens a bit wobbly and I feel a bit sort of motion sick, but thank fuck the worst of it is over.

Good times !


----------



## TheAzo

7zark7 said:


> heh. I would agree with that. It is smoother than ket, but ket is way more intense and enjoyable for me.
> 
> The only issue I have with the stuff is that the feeling lingers for hours after taking it. Pretty sure I have had similar stuff before that was sold to me as ket…



Do be aware that there are vendors selling tiletamine as methoxetamine, and tiletamine has often been sold as K on the black market. 

Not saying that you got fake stuff, but this is something to keep in mind.


----------



## MrTiHKAL

@modernist
sorry to hear about your uncomfortable experience, I hope your feeling better today.

I like to turn out all the lights and listen to some music that I know well when I really start coming up, I can definately see how trying to watch tv and pacing around the house could make for a very edgy start to a trip which it seems you never really pulled yourself out of.
This is like dmt in the fact you just have to totally give yourself over to the experience, if you try to fight it I can see how it could lead to the negative thought loops and paranoia you experienced.

I have had an introspective stage every time I have used mxe but I find it a kind of soft introspection that shows me the things in my life I need to be dealing with without really making me feel like shit about myself like weed can sometimes. I just tell myself that I will deal with these things as soon as I can and this stage normally passes quite quickly into a more euphoric stage.

50mg is quite a large dose for a first timer, your going to be getting all the effects right off the bat and this is a subtle yet powerful drug which can be quite confusing if your not used to it, if you ever feel inclined to give it another chance I would start with half that dose wait an hour and then bump up with 10mg at a time until I reached a comfortable level.


----------



## the last modernist

Thanks for the advice MrTiHKAL.

Despite my atrocious experience, I think I'll give it a shot again with your recommendations in mind. Will probably wait a few weeks, or months, though as I have a few issues on my mind which undoubtedly negatively affected the experience.

Was looking for a holiday from myself and got a nightmare !


----------



## 5tr4t05ph3r3

I've tested it with NexusViper. I add I've never tried Ketamine.
20mg insufflated.
After half an hour, the physical dissociation became obvious, but walking was easier than DXM.
I felt euphoric, as if I took my typical GHB dose (exactly as NexusViper). I closed  my eyes and began to mild closed eyes visions. We went out of the appartment to purchase some cider. When outside, I felt an opiate feeling, such as cottonas it was said above.
I really enjoyed that compound, but next time I'm gonna test it at higher doses.


----------



## Boombox2

This is probably a stupid question but is a single dose of 50mg 3 nights in a row excessive? Tonight would be night 3.


----------



## incognition

Ok, i pushed the limits with this drug and insufflated 350 mg in 2 hrs last night. I had the most intense drug experience in my life. Total NDE with recall, i never managed to do this with ketamine. I'm very experienced but i regret some decisions i did with the dosage yesterday, not as in the effects, but how the fuck could i do this with an almost unknown drug? But it felt like a good idea at that time. I'm ashamed. I see myself as extremely experienced, but what i did was not smart.


I'm saying that you can get further on this than on ketamine without passing out first. Will write more about it later, i'm a little bit in shock over what happened. The landing took many, many hours. I'm still a bit dissociated now, 12 hrs later. I seriously considered to wake my wife up to take me to the hospital this morning, i started to believe the vendor had mixed in mk-801 or some other long lasting exotic satanic dissociative.


----------



## MrTiHKAL

^I look forward to hearing more about your experience, been hoping to read some larger dose reports but 350mg does sound excessive to me.
I have tried dosing up to 75mg and have a definate feeling that that is really only just scratching the surface of what is possible with this chem.

I think the constant comparisons to ketamine are leading people up the wrong path. My research with it really makes me think that this drug can stand up on it's own and is possibly something very special with alot more potential than ket for life changing experiences if approached on it's own terms and not as a substitute.


----------



## blauwelichten

looks pretty expensive to me, why would someone choose this over ket?


----------



## amanitadine

blauwelichten said:


> looks pretty expensive to me, why would someone choose this over ket?



uhhh....because it is an ENTIRELY different drug than ketamine?


----------



## incognition

About 350 mg.. (from THE vendor, the original)

I did in total 150 the day before, and i have some sort of tolerance after a few too long and intense ketamine weekends, so i guess i need a bit more than the average. I've smoked DMT countless times. So i'm kind of used to losing reality completely. I'm saying this with the intention to brag or anything, its just the way it is, and im not sure i'm exactly proud of my drug habits. Especially not today.


I started off with 110 mg. This was not very intense, i could type and surf the web, so i took another 50 or so after.. well, i dont know exactly, but over 1 hr later, but less than 2. Things started to get better. At this point i was convinced that the substance was non-toxic in the same sense as ketamine. I lost the plot and took all i had left, starting before the additional 50 mg's had kicked in. I'm not completely sure about the time, but i must have finished 350 mg's in  less than 3 hrs.

What followed was the most amazing thing i ever experienced on a drug. I was convinced that i had died, but that was ok. This was a good way to die. So peaceful and serene. I saw and knew everyhing in the universe, i travelled from microcosm to macrocosm. I was the niagara, i was the inner of planet earth, i was god, the sun, i was everything. All those klichés. The strange thing was that despite all this, i kind of knew who i was - on deep ketamine journeys i kind of lose that concept totally and end up in oblivion, totally unaware of the concept of "I". This was different, more like serotonergic psychedelics in that sense. I had this consistent feeling of a religious experience all the time. Profound, serene and overwhelming.  I had entered to the other side. All religions made sense. Especially christianity, Biblical. Veery strange. This went on for an eternity. 

Then, after a while, i was surpriced to see that i was back in my room. Very detatched ofcourse, but i realised i had not died. Good, since i have children. I can manage to open a webbrowser and skype. I type some incoherent messages to some other druggies. All is good. I enjoy the opera music coming out of my speakers. Fine, fine. Time goes by. 

Then the not so fun part starts. The sun rises. My family wakes up, i hear my kids running on the floor above (i'm in the basement of our house, where i have a music studio and electronics workshop). Oh no, the "guilt by dissociation"-factor. My wife must have understood something, i played opera music all night here, she must have heard something. She knows. Ofcourse. Paranoia. I am insane. It never ends. 

It's getting lighter outside, but the intensity does not decline. Im stuck in this dissociative state. What was this? How can i be so irresponsible that i take huge amounts of this almost unknow substance? But i took it yesterday and it wasn't not like this? Hm. It must be that the second bag contained something else (i bought 2x250). It must be MK-801 or something. It will be like this for a week, possibly forever. I cannot function in reality at all. I have this alternate reality that is like 25 % stronger than the ordinarity reality. Sometimes it takes over completely. 

SHIT! Someone coming downstairs to talk to me. I cant let my kids see me like this. FUCK. Pretend to sleep. Noone comes. Good. Oh, getting tired and possibly a bit more more normal. Will i get back? More tired, less whacked out. Falls asleep.

Wakes up, still dissociated, but ok.


----------



## MrTiHKAL

Thanks for the report, sounds like quite some trip you had. 
I have had glimpses of the things you describe at much lower doses. I can see how you ended up taking such a massive amount because this stuff really creeps up on you and I am glad you seem to have come out of it relatively unscathed.


----------



## incognition

Yeah, after my first trial i thought it was very similar to ket. But now i agree, it's something on its own. 

I wrote the report still dissociated and in a hurry, and i can see now that some words fell out etc, but i hope the message gets through. 8)


----------



## Boombox2

What's the message? Don't take 350mg? 

Ok.


----------



## lbeing789

Had to comment on several of the posts here, especially incognitions... I have had similar experiences on larger doses, haven't exceeded 150mg in a single session but I have noticed an additive effect, the drug stays in your system for a long time after consumption... I have experienced mostly positive effects, a profound change in my way of thinking, slight visual alterations, general feelings of disassociation/movement... the 3rd time taking the substance was lying down listening to music with headphones, then the drug took on a new character, it felt as though I had become music itself and was experiencing it in a completely new way, very interesting and highly pleasurable... very psychedelic, LSDesque, with a feeling of movement throughout.   

My friend tried a reasonably large dose and had a very intense trip, was dancing around the room and at one point began spontaneously doing uncontrollable tai chi/yoga like movements, was far out to watch, it looked like a very spiritual experience but also was quite energetic as opposed to my relaxing trips. We all have experienced massive time warping.  2 days after my last MXE dose I tripped on 3.2g of cubes+80mg MDMA, I was expecting a mellow trip due to experience but got probably the most psychedelic experience of my life... I had to write this post because I also got the biblical trip that incognition described, he described it well,  I suddenly understood all religions, sounds silly but for a moment I felt as if I was god or an of expression of it or whatever, and that maybe all of us are... I'm a non believer and I don't even like religion, but it's hard to describe really as I still knew who I really was and the experience I had didn't contradict my non-beliefs, it just made me understand the whole concept and the misconceptions/misunderstandings about it... very cosmic, but I never felt delusional and it was never explicit...  the MXE must have had an additive effect on this trip because the whole experience was different, it was pretty amazing... I even ended the trip doing the spontaneous tai chi thing and that was pretty shocking.  Funny that someone else mentioned this.  It should be noted that I am also an experienced DMT & Ketamine user.

I have experienced headaches after the trips, but no worse than a hangover, same behind the eyes ache that others have described. I've also had the trippy sleep thing every time, even once falling into my pillow in a loop, though this didn't bother me. I have become slightly concerned about the type of mind warping that is actually going on with this drug, as it seems to become more versatile the more you do it... and you do find yourself questioning the nature of your thoughts, because they're so far out you almost can't believe them, but that being said, I haven't had a reason not to believe them, they're far out but not unrealistic concepts if you get my meaning... I haven't had any scary or negative or even contradictory ideas/delusions.  It's been a pretty exciting drug so far, but I think it does need to be treated with a lot of respect and of course it remains to be seen what the long term effects are, I have noticed less depression and more work orientation since doing the drug.  I think the drugs effects can be greatly altered with mindset/intention, but I also think it's playing with the thin line between genius and madness, so I would expect some MXE casualties.  This is a powerful chemical that probably shouldn't be so linked with ketamine and should be treated as the more mysterious compound that it really is.  Thumbs up though.


----------



## incognition

Boombox: What i meant with the message was the information about the characteristics of this drug. I'm genuinely sorry if you feel that your posts regarding this drug seems boring in comparison with mine, it was not my intention to invoke this feeling in you.


Ibeing:Very interesting post. This is a weird compound, indeed.


Boombox2 said:


> What's the message? Don't take 350mg?
> 
> Ok.


----------



## psood0nym

lbeing789 said:


> I even ended the trip doing the spontaneous tai chi thing and that was pretty shocking.  Funny that someone else mentioned this.  It should be noted that I am also an experienced DMT & Ketamine user.


I experience this during psilocin/ketamine (both IM) combo trips all the time, and have for years. It's exciting to hear someone else mention it.  It typically follows automatic body movements and sensations of sex (in a female body), birthing, and birth of myself as a new component of my ego. It was really disconcerting at first, because I had never heard of anything like it, but I've come to view it as a profound and revealing process. 

The understanding that comes with these movements is that the various quasi-autonomous ego intelligences that together compose my conscious and unconscious being are synthesizing a new intelligence by fusing together aspects of themselves. That new aspect is then symbolically born, and the Tai Chi-like movements you describe ensue in response. They seem to be a reflection of my collective ego incorporating the new aspect into the congregation, of finding its place in my total being.  Subjectively, it feels as if the organization of sensations that are the new egoic aspect are being woven into a larger web of sensation.  That is, the movements strike me as being somewhat like a spider spinning a web, but it's the web of myself, that I, that we all, create, expand, and walk within.


----------



## Boombox2

Incognition - no worries. your post did not make me feel that way. I don't even know why I posted it to be honest.

But then I am halfway through 50mg insufflated so my words are as meaningless and useless as a jelly skateboard.


----------



## cosmic._.ape

> psood0nym wrote,
> 
> "various quasi-autonomous ego intelligences that together compose my conscious and unconscious being are synthesizing a new intelligence by fusing together aspects of themselves. That new aspect is then symbolically born, and the Tai Chi-like movements you describe ensue in response. They seem to be a reflection of my collective ego incorporating the new aspect into the congregation, of finding its place in my total being. Subjectively, it feels as if the organization of sensations that are the new egoic aspect are being woven into a larger web of sensation. That is, the movements strike me as being somewhat like a spider spinning a web, but it's the web of myself, that I, that we all, create, expand, and walk within."



That's what I felt too, psood0nym, and that's what I like to call "the bee-hive". I believe that the best description is by Carl G. Jung, what he likes to call "the collective unconscious" - from the wikipedia,



> For Jung, “My thesis then, is as follows: in addition to our immediate consciousness, which is of a thoroughly personal nature and which we believe to be the only empirical psyche (even if we tack on the personal unconscious as an appendix), there exists a second psychic system of a collective, universal, and impersonal nature which is identical in all individuals. This collective unconscious does not develop individually but is inherited. It consists of pre-existent forms, the archetypes, which can only become conscious secondarily and which give definite form to certain psychic contents.”[1].



Also, I believe that the place where such collective dream is being experienced by ourselves (when dreaming) is the noosphere. Again from the wikipedia,


> "In the original theory of Vernadsky, the noosphere is the third in a succession of phases of development of the Earth, after the geosphere (inanimate matter) and the biosphere (biological life). Just as the emergence of life fundamentally transformed the geosphere, the emergence of human cognition fundamentally transforms the biosphere. In contrast to the conceptions of the Gaia theorists, or the promoters of cyberspace, Vernadsky's noosphere emerges at the point where humankind, through the mastery of nuclear processes, begins to create resources through the transmutation of elements. It is also currently being researched as part of the Princeton Global Consciousness Project.[1]"



This alternation of places (between 'normal' or waking reality and dreamed or visionary) could also be understood as a brain hemisphere predominance. Noosphere being the way we perceive or interpret the world with our right side of the brain.

Both worlds, or dimensions, or states of mind, depend from each other, are interconnected, and can't exist without the other. Our repetitive habits and routines on this world are equivalent at an amnesia sickness that we suffer in the noosphere. We have to transcend our individuality to let reality flow. The goal is a planetary tantric orgy from which a planetary (gaian) overmind will emerge. We have already reached the point of no return in this evolutionary process and the party will start before the 2012. 

Death doesn't exist, as we are all the same being experiencing ourselves through different bodies, in the same way the cells form our body. To die is just to lose an specific individuality, but consciousness carries on forever. and is at the level.

Many of these visions were taboo and deeply secret some time before, but now it doesn't matter, as the game over is close.

The main effect of this drug, to me, is melt the barriers or psychological walls that normally separate the left hemisphere of the brain from the right one. The walls that separate dreaming and waking life.

there's much more to say, but it is not important, as the most predominant feeling is "i feel it, it's alright"


----------



## cosmic._.ape

is anyone familiar with the "tao te ching" , by lao tse? I found very interesting to read it during or after snorting methoxetamine - you can google it and read it for free.


----------



## psood0nym

cosmic._.ape said:


> That's what I felt too, psood0nym, and that's what I like to call "the bee-hive". I believe that the best description is by Carl G. Jung, what he likes to call "the collective unconscious" - from the wikipedia,
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I believe that the place where such collective dream is being experienced by ourselves (when dreaming) is the noosphere. Again from the wikipedia,
> 
> 
> This alternation of places (between 'normal' or waking reality and dreamed or visionary) could also be understood as a brain hemisphere predominance. Noosphere being the way we perceive or interpret the world with our right side of the brain.
> 
> Both worlds, or dimensions, or states of mind, depend from each other, are interconnected, and can't exist without the other. Our repetitive habits and routines on this world are equivalent at an amnesia sickness that we suffer in the noosphere. We have to transcend our individuality to let reality flow. The goal is a planetary tantric orgy from which a planetary (gaian) overmind will emerge. We have already reached the point of no return in this evolutionary process and the party will start before the 2012.
> 
> Death doesn't exist, as we are all the same being experiencing ourselves through different bodies, in the same way the cells form our body. To die is just to lose an specific individuality, but consciousness carries on forever. and is at the level.
> 
> Many of these visions were taboo and deeply secret some time before, but now it doesn't matter, as the game over is close.
> 
> The main effect of this drug, to me, is melt the barriers or psychological walls that normally separate the left hemisphere of the brain from the right one. The walls that separate dreaming and waking life.
> 
> there's much more to say, but it is not important, as the most predominant feeling is "i feel it, it's alright"


When I refer to a "congregation of egos," I mean "as they exist in my brain."  I don't mean to refer to anything external -- no universal consciousness or the like. I just mean that, within myself, and in each of us, there exists numerous and various quasi-autonomous selves.  I don't mean to invoke any supernatural explanations, and I certainly do not put any stock whatsoever in the 2012 nonsense. No offense intended to those who do.


----------



## lbeing789

Can't really comment on the replies, all interesting stuff but hard for me to follow from this frame of reference... all I can say is that it is a very intellectual experience, you think about far out concepts and you seem to learn a lot about the way things really are... and I do think this drug has a unique character in that it I feel smarter on it and I come back from the trips with genuine new understanding about the way things work... 

I will write more about what I "learned" later... but a quick note, last night I experimented again this time went pretty experimental...doing several combos I had yet to try. I understood the compounds and had an idea of what would happen, but stepped into the unknown... I began the evening with 200mg white MDAI, followed by 2gr cubes, things were again stronger than expected not bad at first, DMTesque visions rather than laid back color popping.. 2grams felt more like 5gr and there was a moment things turned south, like 2 mins, I felt the need to take a 10mg valium, that worked great.. anyway, was surprised that the mdai dragged the color saturation of the shrooms out for at least 5 hrs, great, quite grounded not crazy....on the comedown I took 90mg codeine and another 5mg of valium, plus a kavakava extract tea, I wanted to relax not trip hard... ....... this is where I had 50mg of MXE and to my surprise the valium/codeine/mxe/kava combo worked really well, the madness aspect seemed to vanish (that'll be the benzo I guess) but the far out thinking and relaxed euphoria was all there....  the experience was augmented, the shrooms added color but the benzos killed the messiness.... I've read that valium is neuroprotective whilst on ketamine, it feels like that on MXE.  I've noticed from personal experience that benzos have little effect on MDAI, but obviously they potentiate codeine but also reduce weirdness in MXE and maybe even enhance the opiate effect... very useful, hope this helps users, I have found MXE's wildness a little overwhelming albeit worthwhile.

Edit: That whole combo is pretty awesome if you can do it.. all cerebral, no fiending, no madness, just bliss, contentment... really nice trip


----------



## uncle stinky

lbeing789 said:


> Can't really comment on the replies, all interesting stuff but hard for me to follow from this frame of reference... all I can say is that it is a very intellectual experience, you think about far out concepts and you seem to learn a lot about the way things really are... and I do think this drug has a unique character in that it I feel smarter on it and I come back from the trips with genuine new understanding about the way things work...
> 
> I will write more about what I "learned" later... but a quick note, last night I experimented again this time went pretty experimental...doing several combos I had yet to try. I understood the compounds and had an idea of what would happen, but stepped into the unknown... I began the evening with 200mg white MDAI, followed by 2gr cubes, things were again stronger than expected not bad at first, DMTesque visions rather than laid back color popping.. 2grams felt more like 5gr and there was a moment things turned south, like 2 mins, I felt the need to take a 10mg valium, that worked great.. anyway, was surprised that the mdai dragged the color saturation of the shrooms out for at least 5 hrs, great, quite grounded not crazy....on the comedown I took 90mg codeine and another 5mg of valium, plus a kavakava extract tea, I wanted to relax not trip hard... ....... this is where I had 50mg of MXE and to my surprise the valium/codeine/mxe/kava combo worked really well, the madness aspect seemed to vanish (that'll be the benzo I guess) but the far out thinking and relaxed euphoria was all there....  the experience was augmented, the shrooms added color but the benzos killed the messiness.... I've read that valium is neuroprotective whilst on ketamine, it feels like that on MXE.  I've noticed from personal experience that benzos have little effect on MDAI, but obviously they potentiate codeine but also reduce weirdness in MXE and maybe even enhance the opiate effect... very useful, hope this helps users, I have found MXE's wildness a little overwhelming albeit worthwhile.
> 
> Edit: That whole combo is pretty awesome if you can do it.. all cerebral, no fiending, no madness, just bliss, contentment... really nice trip



I see what you did there


----------



## uncle stinky

*Odd question, maybe it's just me*

Has anyone else using this odd strain had the feeling that the space they were in was larger than it appeared to be.  It's not unpleasant at all, everything just seems roomier. Someone agree or am I going hatstand?


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

Has anyone actually sampled the tiletamine analogue being fraudulently sold as methoxetamine?

I'm really curious about its effects. (I'd try it myself but alas, don't know the vendor, so any reports to satisfy my curiosity would be appreciated).


----------



## Lazyscience

> Has anyone else using this odd strain had the feeling that the space they were in was larger than it appeared to be. It's not unpleasant at all, everything just seems roomier. Someone agree or am I going hatstand?



im not sure if this is what you mean but, i had this effect that when i closed my eyes i was in an enorous dark space like a cathedral or something. youre not going hatstand, this drug is bound to cause weird things to go on in your mind.


----------



## lbeing789

can I also point out another aspect of that combo that I found pretty remarkable... I ended up experiencing heightened color saturation long after the main effects wore off, pretty extreme color saturation for over 30 hrs... no other effects observed, woke up feeling really nice, I suppose it's the serotonic nature of the combo.


----------



## cosmic._.ape

Make no mistake about it, what we call altered states of consciousness are every bit as real and substantial as the consensus reality we are now experiencing in this auditorium. While in deep entheospace, there is seldom any doubt about what we know to be true, and this knowledge comes from the deepest levels of our being.

 The problem psychedelic thinkers face when returning from an altered state is how to translate this unspeakable knowledge into words and actions that will be understood by others. Most of us have been in these interesting conversations where someone will say, “I can’t put words to it, but I can assure you that for an instant I truly understood it all.” And whenever someone in the tribe says that, we know exactly what they are talking about. This is where I see the first light of psychedelic thinking.

 It begins during that wonderful time in deep entheospace when you absolutely know the truth. From that first little spark can come a great flame. Whether or not you choose to nourish that flame is a decision that can determine your destiny. In times like these, however, your personal destiny may be more closely related to our species-destiny than at any other moment in human history. In addition to everything else that is going on right now, our culture has also begun an evolutionary transformation. Josh Wickerham says "The war on drugs is not a war on substances; it's a war on states of mind. Entheogens are not illegal because a loving government is concerned that you're going to hurt yourself by smoking pot or tripping in your bedroom. Entheogens are illegal because they make you question authority. They break down socially constructed fables and cleanse the doors of perception. They make you question the wrongs of society in a fundamental way, making you dangerous. You're like Neo in The Matrix when all of the illusions of reality have been irrevocably stripped away. As Ray and Anderson point out ... "Most of us change our worldview only once in our lifetime, if we do at all, because it changes virtually everything in our consciousness. When you make this shift, you change your sense of who you are and who you are related to, what you are willing to see and how you interpret it, your priorities for action and for the way you want to live. Regardless of whether you leave your home, change your job, or switch your career path, if your worldview changes, it changes everything."


----------



## lbeing789

uncle stinky said:


> Has anyone else using this odd strain had the feeling that the space they were in was larger than it appeared to be.  It's not unpleasant at all, everything just seems roomier. Someone agree or am I going hatstand?



Yeah a lot of that, especially with eyes closed in silence.. I often feel like I'm hanging from a hook on the walls of very large spaces, in darkness, but I've also been twisted up into odd shapes and generally moved around in spaces.  Though as I've pointed out that particular effect seems influenced by set and setting, if you listen to music you get a different effect.  If I'm thinking about things it seems to enhance those thoughts, if I'm getting introspective, I get very introspective, it has a myriad of setting based effects.   I've even done it in a club setting and that was different again, though that was hard to explain, a bit strange, don't know if it was suitable.

I kinda want to try it on ket or even do DMT on it, does anyone have a theory of what my happen?


----------



## MrTiHKAL

I have noticed that there seem to be 4 or 5 stages to the experience for me.

1) Dissociative?

I first start feeling strong effects around 45 mins after insufflating 50mg, I turn off the lights, turn the music up and lay in bed. I get feelings of rushing through space and feel that my body is dissolving and leaving a trail behind me as a fly. Music sounds awesome but it can be diffilcult to find the right tunes for the occasion. I have found that something with vocals that you know and can understand to be good. I was convinced that Florence's "Dog days" was the best song ever made and the positive message and rousing vocals filled me with euphoria. I am totally absorbed by the music. 

The closed eye visiuals remind me of very low dose dmt but more liquid, no geometry more like oil floating on water. The visuals are effected by the music, there is a rainbow like stream rushing towards me and through me undulating in time to the music, kind of reminded me of rainbow road from mario kart if the track was the music. 

I try to pick out individual instruments but find it impossible, I realise the stream is the music, i try to picture a band on stage but all I can imagine is five people standing in a line with the same rainbow stream emerging from their chests and flowing out into the world. My whole concept of music is now just this beautiful multi coloured wave and it is taking me on a wonderful ride. 

During this first stage I find I can open my eyes and feel quite nornal, the trip is very much under my control. 

2) Introspective

This is where it seem to me that the drug starts to get into all the little corners of your brain, seeking out the things you have hidden in there and gently teasing them out just to let you know that you could be happier in your life if you just dealt with these things, it is not the assault on your psyche that other drugs can bring but I could see how things could take a turn for the worse here for people with serious unresolved issues.

This is also where I get some confusing thought patterns and a general feeling of weirdness, everything seems different in a way that is difficult to describe. This stage doesn't seem to last long before...

3) Euphoric

It's like the drug says "ok lesson's over, let's have a party". Waves of massive euphoria, light floaty body feeling, big smiles, feeling of total contentment, confidence, energy, empathy, not a care in the world. I feel compelled to dance alone in the dark and choice of music becomes less important as everything sounds brilliant, even songs I know well sound really different. "Month of May" by Arcade Fire comes on, which is probably the fastest and rockiest song on the album, it sounds like a chilled out sixties psychedelic classic and seemed to last about half an hour (better than it sounds). Time perception is out the window. Would love to be in a club right now. Open eyed visuals are apparent but indistinct, shifting patterns are covering everything but I can't make out any detail, gives everything a sort of soft and fluffy appearence.

4) Creative

The weirdness condenses into something more like the best parts of the classic psychedelic headspace, my brain seems to be super charged, ideas start to flow, new connections offering new perspectives, I often laugh to myself as amusing thoughts occur. The world is full of possibility. You can change your own destiny, you can change the world, you can start right now. Positivity is total. I will often start to write and the words just flow out as if automatically. 

I think a talented person like a musician or artist could really use this stage for inspiration and motivation.

5) Visionary?

I was unsure if i should include this stage because I see it as the comedown really, probably because it last's so long and is mostly visual with no real mental component, but it is interesting for a while.

My thoughts slow down and my body begins to relax. I try to sleep but it is not possible. I close me eyes and I begin to notice patterns forming, neon glowing shapes that start to look like leaves that start to form into plants and trees, suddenly this becomes a totally realistic forest scene. This is just one example, I have no control over these visions, they show me whatever they want but there does seem to be a theme of scenes from the natural word. It almost feels like remote viewing, like I am actually looking at real places in real time.

This can go on for hours and is dreamlike to the point that I am not sure if am still awake or sleeping so this is where i take a couple of benzos and sleep shortly follows.

I haven't tried to estimate the duration of these stages as time perception is very altered and I find constant clock watching distracts from a trip. Also the stages overlap to a large extent.

Would love to hear if anybody else has had similar experiences of these stages or even something completely different.

Peace


----------



## lbeing789

The whole time whilst on it I spent thiking about the MXE experience and how it relates to the DMT experience, they're so different, but I wanted to come up with a theory that would explain the two experiences.. on the drug I "kinda-thought-I-realised"  that "god" as we understand it. is actually ourselves, and that the human experience is actually the "sub" concious not the other way round... and that "god" is actually a higher level function of our mind, me lbeing789 is actually living in a matrix, a matrix created by myself, the "god" part of myself, but a higher aspect of myself, it "tricks" "me" into experiencing this world as it is and the higher power we feel on these drugs is actually real, it's the operating system, we're just users and that's why this world doesn't seem real, etc.. in other words I got the impression that in our minds there are multiple entities, "I'm" just one of them, we all have different purposes but "god" is actually the program that runs above me, "I" run as a virtualised system within the system, if that makes any sense.... what was even more far out was that I realised that I could be granted "administrative privledeges" on MXE, it's like the higher level functions [of me] are dealing with cosmic matters.. basically much bigger things than i [I should say we] realise, it knows more that "I" know, and that my personality, the whole human experience "I" is actually dealing with survival and other day to day bullshit, where as the "god" part of my mind is dealing with far out complex stuff to do with the universe... perhaps even that "god" system of our brain is communicating with other "god" circuits in other humans and thats how we seem to be communicating on a deeper level, yet that level is hidden to us because our "concious" mind doesn't deal with those functions.. I believe there are moments on drugs where we communicate with the master system of our brain, but also times when we realise that we are one and the same as that system and then we get to see things a new way.... it could also be that this "god" part of our mind that looks over us has it's own set of beliefs that are a higher level above that...

I'll leave it there, but like I said MXE is a pretty far out drug for me...


----------



## psood0nym

Thanks for the breakdown.  I can't get methoxetamine where I am yet but I'm curious about your experineces with ketamine.  Do you get these kinds of effects from ketamine by itself, how about DXM?  I ask because I've never been able to get "holing" effects from ketamine alone, but occasionally get hynogogic-like visions from DXM.


----------



## lbeing789

MrTiHKAL said:


> I have noticed that there seem to be 4 or 5 stages to the experience for me.
> 
> 1) Dissociative?
> 
> I first start feeling strong effects around 45 mins after insufflating 50mg, I turn off the lights, turn the music up and lay in bed. I get feelings of rushing through space and feel that my body is dissolving and leaving a trail behind me as a fly. Music sounds awesome but it can be diffilcult to find the right tunes for the occasion. I have found that something with vocals that you know and can understand to be good. I was convinced that Florence's "Dog days" was the best song ever made and the positive message and rousing vocals filled me with euphoria. I am totally absorbed by the music.
> 
> The closed eye visiuals remind me of very low dose dmt but more liquid, no geometry more like oil floating on water. The visuals are effected by the music, there is a rainbow like stream rushing towards me and through me undulating in time to the music, kind of reminded me of rainbow road from mario kart if the track was the music.
> 
> I try to pick out individual instruments but find it impossible, I realise the stream is the music, i try to picture a band on stage but all I can imagine is five people standing in a line with the same rainbow stream emerging from their chests and flowing out into the world. My whole concept of music is now just this beautiful multi coloured wave and it is taking me on a wonderful ride.
> 
> During this first stage I find I can open my eyes and feel quite nornal, the trip is very much under my control.
> 
> 2) Introspective
> 
> This is where it seem to me that the drug starts to get into all the little corners of your brain, seeking out the things you have hidden in there and gently teasing them out just to let you know that you could be happier in your life if you just dealt with these things, it is not the assault on your psyche that other drugs can bring but I could see how things could take a turn for the worse here for people with serious unresolved issues.
> 
> This is also where I get some confusing thought patterns and a general feeling of weirdness, everything seems different in a way that is difficult to describe. This stage doesn't seem to last long before...
> 
> 3) Euphoric
> 
> It's like the drug says "ok lesson's over, let's have a party". Waves of massive euphoria, light floaty body feeling, big smiles, feeling of total contentment, confidence, energy, empathy, not a care in the world. I feel compelled to dance alone in the dark and choice of music becomes less important as everything sounds brilliant, even songs I know well sound really different. "Month of May" by Arcade Fire comes on, which is probably the fastest and rockiest song on the album, it sounds like a chilled out sixties psychedelic classic and seemed to last about half an hour (better than it sounds). Time perception is out the window. Would love to be in a club right now. Open eyed visuals are apparent but indistinct, shifting patterns are covering everything but I can't make out any detail, gives everything a sort of soft and fluffy appearence.
> 
> 4) Creative
> 
> The weirdness condenses into something more like the best parts of the classic psychedelic headspace, my brain seems to be super charged, ideas start to flow, new connections offering new perspectives, I often laugh to myself as amusing thoughts occur. The world is full of possibility. You can change your own destiny, you can change the world, you can start right now. Positivity is total. I will often start to write and the words just flow out as if automatically.
> 
> I think a talented person like a musician or artist could really use this stage for inspiration and motivation.
> 
> 5) Visionary?
> 
> I was unsure if i should include this stage because I see it as the comedown really, probably because it last's so long and is mostly visual with no real mental component, but it is interesting for a while.
> 
> My thoughts slow down and my body begins to relax. I try to sleep but it is not possible. I close me eyes and I begin to notice patterns forming, neon glowing shapes that start to look like leaves that start to form into plants and trees, suddenly this becomes a totally realistic forest scene. This is just one example, I have no control over these visions, they show me whatever they want but there does seem to be a theme of scenes from the natural word. It almost feels like remote viewing, like I am actually looking at real places in real time.
> 
> This can go on for hours and is dreamlike to the point that I am not sure if am still awake or sleeping so this is where i take a couple of benzos and sleep shortly follows.
> 
> I haven't tried to estimate the duration of these stages as time perception is very altered and I find constant clock watching distracts from a trip. Also the stages overlap to a large extent.
> 
> Would love to hear if anybody else has had similar experiences of these stages or even something completely different.
> 
> Peace




Good job on this, you pretty much nailed it for me I've had almost all the same experiences and in the stages you described... I described the music stage as actually becoming music, it was like my brain re contextualises myself from a human into a song.. good point about finding the right music to play, I found beat driven music distracting (which is odd for a drug, for me), it wouldn't "trigger" the effect, I need ambient more textured stuff, almost noisy was better... though as you said it all sounds different... my own music sounds like shit unfortunately, extremely distracting, it's like my brain isn't confused by it or something.....

I liked how you put "Visionary?" because I've had this stage also, it's right at the end, I noticed my room looked futuristic and I was questioning whether this stuff was just ket with acid dripped on it haha...but yeah, there is a visionary component, it's hard to explain and it's hard to control.

Can't wait to become more experienced with this stuff... also good point about the lessons part.. I've already had some hard times doing introspection on drugs, and I feel that I'm past that point at this moment in my life, but I'd imagine some people will have some very difficult lessons to deal with... it could be a tricky one.. I myself found myself feeling mentally healed, as if gunk was being cleaned out of my brain, or maybe even that new life-enjoying receptor sites were being developed... 

Can I also say that I'm still feeling amazing color saturation 48hrs after the trip? as in full on colors but with no other effects and I feel very normal... I love it, but maybe it's not going away? haha


----------



## lbeing789

I can't seem to k-hole on ket and I've never done DXM.. to be honest, although I love ket, I've never held much value for disassociatives... I do now.  It's funny looking back at Terence Mckenna arguing with people about his experiences with ket, he found it very spiritual... I have a feeling MXE may have opened up some new personal gateways for ketamine and DXM... can anyone relate the DXM experience to the MXE experience? I'm gonna try it very soon, but I'd love some advice going in.


----------



## lbeing789

also MrTiHKAL I was thinking more about your breakdown and it occurred to me that another way to look at it is that it's almost as if your whole mind is supercharged...that every aspect of your cerebral consciousness is heightened, some psychs feel like they scramble it up, this one feels like it overdrives it... 

should point out again, definitely increasing headaches if used too much, glad to have found that a break + vallys really helped with this.


----------



## lbeing789

one more thing... another thing that keeps on popping to mind is how it reminds me of how my perception was when I was younger, I've always commented to people how the world seems "darker" as you get older, meaning everything loses it lustre, but at this moment my mind feels like a young man, it's funny how often "change the world" comes up because that thought has occurred repeatedly to me and my friends, it's the kind of naive optimism you get as a teenager... hope it's not too delusional haha


----------



## incognition

I think it was hugo24 that said something about MXE being a bit like ketamine with focus more  on the spiritual side and less on the analgetic, and i agree on that. As i wrote before, i had a quite remarkable experience with it this weekend (which i remember almost all of), and the aftereffects are more related to how i feel after a journey with serotonergic psychedelics than ketamine. I think ketamine is much more addictive too. I dont feel the urge to take MXE again soon, but with ket i just want to do it everyday. The stuff is moreish when you're at it though, for sure. But how couldn't it be? 

You might argue about ketamine being a true psychedelic or not, but not with this one. We have winner.


----------



## incognition

DXM is interesting and can be very powerful, but it feels dirty. A friend suggested that you could use the plateu system on MXE too. I agree on that. But still i think MXE is more similar to ketamine than DXM.



lbeing789 said:


> I can't seem to k-hole on ket and I've never done DXM.. to be honest, although I love ket, I've never held much value for disassociatives... I do now.  It's funny looking back at Terence Mckenna arguing with people about his experiences with ket, he found it very spiritual... I have a feeling MXE may have opened up some new personal gateways for ketamine and DXM... can anyone relate the DXM experience to the MXE experience? I'm gonna try it very soon, but I'd love some advice going in.


----------



## lbeing789

incognition said:


> DXM is interesting and can be very powerful, but it feels dirty. A friend suggested that you could use the plateu system on MXE too. I agree on that. But still i think MXE is more similar to ketamine than DXM.



So it's probably worth a try... does it feel dirtier than ket? because after a night of ket usage you do feel a little wrong, not necessarily harmed but my chest aches a bit... haven't had that on MXE... on a side note, too much nitrous has left me with flu like symptoms.


----------



## incognition

^ Much dirtier than ket. Sometimes nausea and always itchyness. It's not great, but does the job somehow. Comparing MXE with DXM like comparing gourmet food with mcdonalds.


----------



## lbeing789

incognition said:


> ^ Much dirtier than ket. Sometimes nausea and always itchyness. It's not great, but does the job somehow. Comparing MXE with DXM like comparing gourmet food with mcdonalds.



yuck, I think I can imagine it... I can get pure DXM but I'm guessing it's just as bad... think I'll still try it for experience.


----------



## mi5

I find this stuff feels much LESS dirty than regular K

Much cleaner. 

It feels more sophisticated too, like comparing Cigars (Methox) to Marlborough (K)


Other than the price, the only downside I note is that even once it does finally wear off 3 hours after the line....you then have another 3+ hours where you cannot get to sleep.


Not a good thing to do a cheeky line of just 2hours before bed - though it is not a bad insomnia, you do not have the heart + pulse racing associated with stimulants, nor the odd thoughts associated with psycadelics. In fact, if I was going to be unable to sleep, this is probably one of the better reasons


----------



## Coolio

incognition said:


> ^ Much dirtier than ket. Sometimes nausea and always itchyness



Nausea and itchiness are good signs. Those are the side effects of mu opioid agonism. To most drug users that's desirable, not 'dirty'. You wouldn't call pharmaceutical diamorphine dirty would you?


----------



## incognition

I think i'm not alone feeling that DXM is dirty and inferior to ketamine.
Each to his own. 



Coolio said:


> Nausea and itchiness are good signs. Those are the side effects of mu opioid agonism. To most drug users that's desirable, not 'dirty'. You wouldn't call pharmaceutical diamorphine dirty would you?


----------



## lbeing789

Coolio said:


> Nausea and itchiness are good signs. Those are the side effects of mu opioid agonism. To most drug users that's desirable, not 'dirty'. You wouldn't call pharmaceutical diamorphine dirty would you?



I'm not experienced with opiates except Kratom and codeine, I have some tramadol that I'm gonna try soon... but I get the nausea and itch from high enough doses of those, is this the kind of side effects we're talking about or is it extreme versions of them? I would've assumed the dis-associative nature would make you care less...


----------



## knock

Seems like some people are talking about DXM and other people think they're talking about Methoxetamine!


----------



## lbeing789

^ I think we're discussing the relationship of DXM and ketamine to MXE.. how they relate to each other, we're comparing them.

EDIT: I also think discussing these things are important not only to discuss the compounds in question, but also to identify the actual spectrum of effects these compounds have.  I'm more interested in what they are doing than what they are if that makes sense.


----------



## knock

I was talking about this, which appears to be a defence of Methoxetamine in response to a comparison between Ketamine and Methoxetamine, finding "M" dirtier than "K", when no such comparison was made.




mi5 said:


> I find this stuff feels much LESS dirty than regular K
> 
> Much cleaner.
> 
> It feels more sophisticated too, like comparing Cigars (Methox) to Marlborough (K)


----------



## knock

On Saturday night I had 35mg MXE (is this what we're calling it now?) sub-lingually, poured under my tongue and held there for as long as I could before swallowing. There seems to be a big vein right there on the underside of my tongue with an "Insert MXE here ==>" label.

A small dose yet the effects were profound. An hour to peak, which was briefly like mushroom confusion, just much less visual. For about three minutes I was unable to use my computer properly, I had a racing heart and I caught myself saying "fuck fuck fuck...". Felt a bit like adrenaline but no anxiety or fear, just frantic blissful incapacitation. If it had lasted longer than it did I suppose it might have become uncomfortable but surely manageable by getting away from the computer and lying down.

This was followed by an overwhelming feeling of connection to people and a desire to communicate with them. I've dosed three times and each time I get this. This drug fills me with a platonic love, or brings it to the fore. I suppose this is similar to other's mention of the experience being Biblical. 

Because of the urge to communicate I end up doing so, and I'm probably missing other effects because I'm pre-occupied with trying to operate a phone/email while incapacitated. Next time I'm going to try to chill out and pay more attention to what's going on.

The experience leaves me feeling like it's Christmas, full of good cheer and content!

Since my first dose 10 days ago I have dramatically cut down my alcohol intake, which was previously half a bottle to a bottle of wine every night. I've been out a couple of times with people to the pub since that first dose but on my own I have no desire to drink. I tried to drink wine last night but struggled to finish one glass.

I feel cold when I take this! Anyone else get that? Not terribly uncomfortable but enough to make me put a jumper on...

I love this stuff. It deserves respectful investigation as it's clearly powerful but I can find no actual negatives so far.


----------



## incognition

Damn sure MXE is sophisticated, it showed me the greatness of opera!  I Recommend "Mozart : Famous Opera Arias" (2005) for high dose experiments. 


I never understood it before. But it's fucking brilliant stuff.



Edit
Knockando: Nice to see such good effects on your life. And yes, i also feel cold on it. I feared vasoconstriction in a weak moment of paranoia.


----------



## knock

Yes, it's pretty good, the effect on my drinking is interesting as when I first obtained this my intention was to find something I could use to replace alcohol now and again, something I could take in low doses to get a bit fucked up on a Friday night while giving my liver a rest. But it's gone far beyond that.

This may be the experience amplifying my intention rather than a direct chemical effect, either way it's a great thing.


----------



## psood0nym

This is sounding like a more and more psychologically healthy drug with each post -- very cool. Dissociatives are definitely unrepresented in the history of human consciousness and intellectual endeavor, so every every new compound that is relatively safe and has novel and prolific effects on perception holds the potential to make great strides towards expanding the total scope of sentient experience and self knowledge. 

Is there a consensus yet on sublingual being more potent than insufflation, or is that claim still supported by just a few sporadic anecdotal reports?


----------



## lbeing789

I listened to beethoven's 4th on it and got the same effect, I felt like I understood what he was doing and I hate to say it (because it's probably bollocks), but the whole thing sounded simple to me, as in, not complicated and easy to follow... and my friend said he went to sleep one night with opera playing in his head so this effect seems pretty real to me...what an odd effect... we're both musicians but even then....

Another thing that I've noticed is that I've been smoking less weed, like far less, and I've just noticed that I've been willing myself to smoke rather than smoke willing me to smoke.


----------



## Cloudy

dissociatives are such beautiful and seductive compounds (for better or for worse).   I'd love to try this gem.  I want to experience it's combo of nmda antagonism and mu-agonism that just sounds sooo tasty.


----------



## lbeing789

jeez guys, this color thing is still going on... everything looks amazing, colors are popping like crazy, everything is detailed and vivid... not in a crazy way, I'm fully functional, but I absolutely love it as it's one of my favorite drug effects, but I'm just amazed that it's been going on now since Saturday... plus you've got to understand this isn't mushroom or lsd color enhancement that I get in a sporadic way, it's permanent, happening to everything, not just some things, the right colors in the right place... I genuinely feel I may have altered my brain chemistry somehow, and I haven't had even a hint of depression which is odd for me in such a long time.... I kinda hope this doesn't go away, but also a little concerned that you can incur long lasting changes to the brain, but hey maybe it's all positive, maybe this is that one drug that doesn't fuck you up eventually.  I'm somewhat expecting everything to go black and white next week tho


----------



## lbeing789

alright I'm getting carried away with reports now, but another thing that I just remembered... my friend who I told you about, the one that started jumping around dancing/doing tai chi.... I didn't mention that I was actually straight/sober during the whole experience, I was observing him in real time, because I wanted to keep an eye on him/it... since that experience he has told the story to myself and other friends of ours, and every time he tells us about it he describes the whole trip as if it was going at a much slower pace, he describes the events in the wrong time frame, as if it was laid back when in actuality the whole thing was happening extremely fast and he was frantic... he said he felt like 12 hrs had gone by when it was only 2hrs... perhaps one of the effects of MXE is a speeding up of brain processing via time dilation, you think more in less time, like some people experience when something dangerous is about to happen to them, they get the impression of time slowing down, finding themselves able to react quicker... just throwing out some nonsense ideas...

Edit: we also measured our heart rates during the experience, mine was avg 78, his was around 145...


----------



## Cloudy

How does Methoxetamine combine with weed?  Can't beat dissociatives and weed.


----------



## lbeing789

Cloudy said:


> How does Methoxetamine combine with weed?  Can't beat dissociatives and weed.



Weed tasted funny, I vaporize but I didn't find it particularly enjoyable, which is odd..... but then again, we've had mixed views on this because although it tastes bad, it seems to add to the effects in a kinda somewhat positive way... to be honest, I'm kinda an all day every vaper, so I haven't had a chance to try it off weed.


----------



## incognition

I'm a musician too.  

What i like with classical music is that there's no beat disturbing. The notes can do their magic and create the the picture of running up and down. I can't see music with beats in the same way. And it sounds simple and just the way it's supposed to be, understand you completely there.. And it was probably fairly simple to compose for beethoven and the other musical geniouses. Now i've enjoyed classical music now and then for years, but never whilst tripping and have been allergic to opera. But on MXE i could see the beauty of how they express themself, their full control of their vocal chords... wow. And the vibrato, the frigging VIBRATO. So perfect in that state.. Wobbly, wobbly. 
Oh well, getting seriously off topic here. Keep posting. 




lbeing789 said:


> I listened to beethoven's 4th on it and got the same effect, I felt like I understood what he was doing and I hate to say it (because it's probably bollocks), but the whole thing sounded simple to me, as in, not complicated and easy to follow... and my friend said he went to sleep one night with opera playing in his head so this effect seems pretty real to me...what an odd effect... we're both musicians but even then....
> 
> Another thing that I've noticed is that I've been smoking less weed, like far less, and I've just noticed that I've been willing myself to smoke rather than smoke willing me to smoke.


----------



## MrTiHKAL

psood0nym said:


> Thanks for the breakdown.  I can't get methoxetamine where I am yet but I'm curious about your experineces with ketamine.  Do you get these kinds of effects from ketamine by itself, how about DXM?  I ask because I've never been able to get "holing" effects from ketamine alone, but occasionally get hynogogic-like visions from DXM.



I have never taken Ketamine or DXM, hence the Disociative? heading.
I don't know if these are true dissociative effects as the reports I have read on ketamine seem to involve an OOB or ego loss type experience.
In this stage as I said I feel very much in control and can open my eyes and feel almost normal and getting up and walking around is not a problem if need be.


----------



## MrTiHKAL

lbeing789 said:


> The whole time whilst on it I spent thiking about the MXE experience and how it relates to the DMT experience, they're so different, but I wanted to come up with a theory that would explain the two experiences..



I too have seen the similarities to the dmt experience. For me it reminds me of the feelings I get when coming back from a breakthrough rather then the breakthrough itself, which for me is so alien and out there I find it impossible to relate it back to real life in any meaningful way.
MXE has the emotional element which I think could synergise with the breakthrough on DMT in a special way but it is not something I feel the need to try any time soon. In fact I have only used DMT once since I have started my research with mxe, i have lost interest in taking alot of other drugs and alcohol too as somebody else has mentioned.

I have a suspicion that the correct dose of mxe could make any added dmt superfluous anyway, as I have said before I still feel i am only scratching the surface at these doses.


----------



## MrTiHKAL

lbeing789 said:


> also MrTiHKAL I was thinking more about your breakdown and it occurred to me that another way to look at it is that it's almost as if your whole mind is supercharged...that every aspect of your cerebral consciousness is heightened, some psychs feel like they scramble it up, this one feels like it overdrives it...
> 
> should point out again, definitely increasing headaches if used too much, glad to have found that a break + vallys really helped with this.





lbeing789 said:


> one more thing... another thing that keeps on popping to mind is how it reminds me of how my perception was when I was younger, I've always commented to people how the world seems "darker" as you get older, meaning everything loses it lustre, but at this moment my mind feels like a young man, it's funny how often "change the world" comes up because that thought has occurred repeatedly to me and my friends, it's the kind of naive optimism you get as a teenager... hope it's not too delusional haha



Yes it really takes me back to when i was young and first started taking LSD in that respect. The childlike wonder at the world and your surroundings and the optimism unspoiled by the harsh realities of growing up.
It's like a total cynicism blocker.

As to whether these realistions can be translated to real changes in your life, I suspect it is like any other endeavor in self improvement in that you really have to want to change, to get the most benefit.
I have noticed that I have had improved self confidence lately and conversations with random people that I would sometimes struggle with have become much easier and seem to flow without as much awkwardness. 

Changing the world? Well I haven't started the revoloution yet but I have had some great ideas on where to start.


----------



## MrTiHKAL

psood0nym said:


> This is sounding like a more and more psychologically healthy drug with each post -- very cool. Dissociatives are definitely unrepresented in the history of human consciousness and intellectual endeavor, so every every new compound that is relatively safe and has novel and prolific effects on perception holds the potential to make great strides towards expanding the total scope of sentient experience and self knowledge.
> 
> Is there a consensus yet on sublingual being more potent than insufflation, or is that claim still supported by just a few sporadic anecdotal reports?



We don't really know how healthy this drug is psychologically or otherwise yet.
Yes it definately feels benign and sublime and we are not hearing of any nasty side effects, other than headaches on the comedown. which I have never experienced, maybe due to keeping my useage down to once a week. This doesn't mean there will be no problems that surface in the long term.

One side effect I have been meaning to mention is that i seem to produce alot of saliva during the trip. Not so much that it becomes a problem but it's just something that I haven't seen mentioned here.

I have tried sub lingual at 30 mg and didn't see any advantage to the same dose when insufflated.


----------



## cosmic._.ape

i think you all are right but i specially agree with MrTiHKAL -a pretty good description of the experience


----------



## Solipsis

Very interesting, order is placed


----------



## Xamkou

I hope you know what you're doing Solipsis because the only vendor confirmed to be selling this is sold out until November.


----------



## Ne0

Hmm anyone other experiencing tinnitus while on this? It seems to be such case also with DXM, ketamine, ether and with all the other dissociatives. I wonder why. I usually listen music but this got me to learn how to do it. IME its great for learning how things work. Gets your attention to think how and why.

I've learned a lot about social interaction and made me realize what love, respect and caring is in plain. Some religious text make lots of sense now. Like what sharing means and what golden rule is about. It's not about giving things but giving yourself if you know what I mean. Also when you give its not about that he owe you now, but you get with giving, like more you give more you get.


 Very interesting substance.


----------



## Lazyscience

yeah man its an intense screetching in your ears. i get it too.


----------



## scab

First time with this.  25mg insufflated 10m ago.


----------



## MrTiHKAL

Ne0 said:


> Hmm anyone other experiencing tinnitus while on this?



Yes you have just reminded me, I have tinnitus anyway but it definately gets alot louder when im on mxe but never really bothers me.


----------



## MrTiHKAL

cosmic._.ape said:


> i think you all are right but i specially agree with MrTiHKAL -a pretty good description of the experience



Thanks cosmic, it's good to know that other people are getting similar experiences with this amazing substance.


----------



## scab

As I'm loosely following your guidelines posted earlier in the thread, Mr. T, at what point would a bump be suggested?  Advice from anyone else is welcome, too!

25mg T+50.  Very comfortably sedated.


----------



## MrTiHKAL

^That wasn't really a guide for first timers, just advice for someone that has had an uncomfortable experience.
If it was me and I had passed the hour mark and all was well I would be thinking about another 25mg bump to really get all the effects going, but that's just me.
Be warned things can get weird quickly so only do whatever you feel totally comfortable with.


----------



## scab

MrTiHKAL said:


> ^That wasn't really a guide for first timers, just advice for someone that has had an uncomfortable experience.
> If it was me and I had passed the hour mark and all was well I would be thinking about another 25mg bump to really get all the effects going, but that's just me.
> Be warned things can get weird quickly so only do whatever you feel totally comfortable with.


I'm at an hour.  Tentative 15mg bump.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## cosmic._.ape

this drug is good to enjoying the mindfluiditing of reality flowing in bubbles. I very well know it doesn't make sense, or is it? think about it after snorting that small line


----------



## cosmic._.ape

is the perfect medicine for an imperfect world, more or less


----------



## cosmic._.ape

the noises i get is different kind of buzzings.. mind you, each one is a universe in itself, as anything else - then the idea of feedback, like the one you get in a heavy  metal (electric guitars concert) its like a feedback symphony -very pleasant, the bass notes, everpresssesnt, are beyond the absence of of pleasure and beyond -i'm falling into a hole in the middle of the liviing room whuile plates and gogngs gong on hte vibrating background -metalic bubbling of fluid consciou8sness


----------



## cosmic._.ape

now of course laughing after reading that!! you know about lewis carol alice through the painted glass etcc


----------



## psood0nym

MrTiHKAL said:


> We don't really know how healthy this drug is psychologically or otherwise yet. ...
> I have tried sub lingual at 30 mg and didn't see any advantage to the same dose when insufflated.


Certainly, that's why I said "more and more" psychologically healthy -- which I base on the comments about opening users up to types of artistic expression they usually don't feel any compulsion to explore, as well as the the few comments that assert it has something unique to provide that other dissociatives do not. 

Thanks for the feedback about sublingual.  I'd rather avoid holding it in my mouth if there's no substantial advantage.

I searched the thread for the terms "rectal" "inject" and "IM" without getting much except for someone saying another forum poster reported IM at 25 mg was good for 1.5 hours.  These both tend to be conservative routes that have the advantage of no taste and no drip.  Any more on them -- specifically potency increases over other methods, duration differences, and qualitative differences?

As regards availability outside of the UK: There are plans to make it available, but to my knowledge only scammers selling mystery chems as methoxetamine are currently selling outside of the UK. If you can find full names and addresses of the scammers and you can confirm the veracity of your findings, post them in the proper forums so these reckless pigs get their fucking comeuppance and other deadly nihilistic garbage is deterred from selling potential poison with zero ways to predict or accumulate info on contraindicative reactions.


----------



## cosmic._.ape

it's so funny - psood0nym, i kept getting the message to write you to read the comic book about the Eternals (by marvel comics (though i suspect is past


----------



## Solipsis

Xamkou said:


> I hope you know what you're doing Solipsis because the only vendor confirmed to be selling this is sold out until November.



Hmm, I hear it might be a tiletamine analogue I ordered. Extra caution is definitely warranted. Hopefully I can detract something from the timeline, in any case it needs to be titrated from a really low dose up.
It was cheaper than other methoxetamine as well.

 Hating this a little


----------



## Scoobysnacks

Cloudy said:


> How does Methoxetamine combine with weed?  Can't beat dissociatives and weed.



beautiuful once ya spend an hour building it..my vision was fucked..i recomend making ya spliffs beforehand or havng multiple bongs already made up haha


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

Solipsis said:


> Hmm, I hear it might be a tiletamine analogue I ordered. Extra caution is definitely warranted. Hopefully I can detract something from the timeline, in any case it needs to be titrated from a really low dose up.
> It was cheaper than other methoxetamine as well.
> 
> Hating this a little



If it is the tiletamine analogue be sure to post a report on it. I really wanna hear about that stuff.


----------



## MrTiHKAL

^If it's anything like this one it doesn't sound like alot of fun -

http://bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=527477


----------



## Banjo Fury

DevinTheDude said:


> Oh man I gotta try this. Have we confirmed that, as of yet, it is not possible to obtain this substance outside of the UK?



In the interests of harm reduction.

There is only 1 UK based source (who is out of stock) and he does not ship to the US. By early November by the sounds of it, he will be outsourcing to people who do ship to the US.

If i lived in the US i would wait until early November.


----------



## incognition

Harm reduction, yes..

I feel i should give some more input here regarding possible negative properties of the drug. A few pages up there's a short trip report on my 350 mg session, but i think i have to put some more emphasis on what happened on the landing, and not just keep going on about how amazing and psychedelic the drug is.

I have this tendency to go for extremely high doses with psychedelics, and i've developed some mental techniques to get through the most hellish kinds of experiences, and i guess this goes for other experienced users too. 
But i must say that the landing with this stuff at this dosage was very demanding. I got back to reality and had a clear picture of it, but this parallell reality was still there, even stronger than reality, at the same time. I was rational and psychotic at the same time. I seriously questioned if  would be able to get back and function in reality. I usually laugh at inexperienced users having such concerns. You always get back, it's just paranoia, blablabla. Even thinking it's a sign of mental weakness to feel like that. Just stay calm and fight it.

Anyway, i never experienced this strange phenomena of really being back to reality, but at the same time completely out of it. This went on for several hours, and i even fell asleep feeling like this. I felt completely ok when i woke up some hours later though. 

Yes, it might sound completely insane to take 350 mg. But if you knew how weak the 110 mg felt that that i started with, you would have understood me.

My conclusion is that if there's a small,small risk of ketamine triggering a psychotic episode, i think the risk is much, much greater with this one.

But.. thats the way it is with drugs with potential for change. You cannot expect a drug that have the potential to change your life to be completely safe and harmless in all aspects. Compare with high dosage LSD-trips.

A quote from a simpsons episode kind of condenses what i felt on the landing into one sentence: "It _finally_ happened Bart, you've lost your mind".


----------



## agnetha

DevinTheDude said:


> Oh man I gotta try this. Have we confirmed that, as of yet, it is not possible to obtain this substance outside of the UK?



I live outside the UK and had no problems obtaining it. Tasted it yesterday. Dissociatives are not popular where I live, I did neither brush up to Ketamine or DXM before, so this was a new type of experience for me. 
I insufflated initially around 10mg and redosed with around 35mg after the effects of the first dose had leveled off.
The intensity of the intoxication climbed steadily from the first alarms I felt after appr. 15 minutes and reached a plateau after a little more than one hour. Motor control was severely impaired and movement was slowed, comparable to being very drunk. Walking around on wobbly feet and getting shit done in this state was an unaccustomed sensation, as I've given up booze years ago. Dancing was very possible though, and as soon as I'd start the swaying and fumbling would stop. 
The body high was weird, but again this was my first time on a dissociative. Most body sensations seemed to be dimmed down or numbed, while some others (perception of muscle tension for example), seemed unaffected. Color perception was dialed up and music appreciation greatly enhanced. But again those effects were different than those of most psychedelics, felt more dreamy like a deep trance. On the peak it was like perceiving all sensorial information through a tunnel if this makes any sense.  

The mental effects were interesting, quite different from psychedelics, weed or benzos. The drug put me in a very introspective mood, calm but very reassuring. This was no explosion of mindblowing revelations or analytical ego dissecting, more of a detached and deliberate type of deep thinking. I was aware that my thinking slowed to some extend and that processing of speech and text also degraded. At the same time the ability to examine every aspect of a given problem seemed increased. I was able to follow long and complicated trains of thought and examining every aspect of difficult concepts without loosing interest or exhausting my attention span. Methoxetamine does not force you to ponder the universe life and everything, it rather invites you politely and I felt inclined to accept. At the peak my thoughts became more scrambled very similar to the transition between sleep and awake consciousness. 

I felt almost at baseline at T+3,5h but residual effects lingered quite longer. During the experience I repeatedly thought that I wasn't quite where I wanted the experience to be in terms of intensity, although I was quite high, but I didn't redose or combined it with another substance. I suspect this feeling of wanting more would also be present at higher doses. While on it, I felt it would make a good combination with many other drugs. It would serve as a magnifying glass/potentiator for the effects of other substances I guess. It was a pleasant and interesting experience. This drug is more subtle and complex than I thought, but I'm in no hurry to repeat the experience. Dissociatives are not my type of thing after all, but I'm glad to have had this gentle introduction into their world.


----------



## Banjo Fury

I have posted this elsewhere and thought i would post here also -

Right i`ve had a few experiences with this now and i`ve got to say it`s turning into one of my favourites.

In my experience there are different stages to this chem and the timescale goes out of the window.

Its a bit of a wonder drug for me at the minute (can i add on less than 250 mg taken all in all). There is an Introspective side - it is shows you what is happening in your life ie relationship / work and it`s showing me a path through for the better. I say it is, it is really me.

The Visionary side - is mind blowing. I have been thinking about a lot of these things lately and the things it shows you certainly makes you think about the world and beyond that we live in. It is very hard to explain.

The euphoria follows - music appreciation unbelievable, time almost stops, slow dancing and visions slight visuals...

The afterglow lasts a long, long time.

The first time you don`t really appreciate it until you have time to analyse it.

The main effects last 3/4 hours and there is no comedown in my experience at all. Quite the opposite in fact.

Mr D i can only say you must have had a reaction to it, or took too much too quickly.

It definitely is not a rc for everyone, be prepared and make sure you are in the right setting.


----------



## cosmic._.ape

I'm sorry for the surrealistic messages I wrote yesterday night while under the effects.. at that moment it made sense!

I wrote a message to psood0nym about a comic book titled "the eternals, #1", by Neil Gaiman (you can easily google it if you're curious); it is because in the middle of the trip I got the "message" or "revelation" that psood0nym had invented the story of the comic book in the past to convince himself about the reality of his visions while under the effect of Methoxetamine by reading it!

Apparently (according to my "Methoxetamine dreams"), the information that can be extracted from the "bee-hive" (as I called the "psychological (or other) place" were methox. takes you  is extremely difficult to express during what we know as our "waking" life. The best we can do is to write fantastic stories, myths and songs that somehow reflect some aspects of that "other reality" or conscious state.

I also agree with agneta when she writes "very similar to the transition between sleep and awake consciousness". (I haven't tried it out of my bed yet! I do not feel like this drug would be)the best option for a party though)

I very strongly feel like I can read my girlfriends thoughts while she's sleeping and starting to awake! That's the most amazing feeling I got, the sharing of my unconscious with a lot of other people's unconscious thoughts (another dreamers or psychonauts or just my imagination -it really feels like other people's descriptions of what the noosphere is supposed to be to me!)


----------



## uncle stinky

Ne0 said:


> Hmm anyone other experiencing tinnitus while on this? It seems to be such case also with DXM, ketamine, ether and with all the other dissociatives. I wonder why. I usually listen music but this got me to learn how to do it. IME its great for learning how things work. Gets your attention to think how and why.
> 
> I've learned a lot about social interaction and made me realize what love, respect and caring is in plain. Some religious text make lots of sense now. Like what sharing means and what golden rule is about. It's not about giving things but giving yourself if you know what I mean. Also when you give its not about that he owe you now, but you get with giving, like more you give more you get.
> 
> 
> Very interesting substance.



I already have tinnitus in one ear anyway but this definitely cranks it up and starts it in the other one too. Subsides after the effects fall off and because I'm feeling so relaxed it doesn't bother me that much.


----------



## MrTiHKAL

@incognition
Good points, My experiences have been almost entirely positive but I have kept doses relatively low, infrequent and avoid redosing.

I think this experience really needs to be approached with respect and caution.
The effects are powerful and somewhat unique. It really seems to give the brain a good rinsing and I fear some people are not going to like what starts falling out.

I worry about what will happen when it becomes more widely available, the relatively small active dose, the long duration of effects, the slow come up, the massive time distortion, doses stacking, I could see all these things leading to problems in people with wreckless inclinations.


----------



## uncle stinky

I am in no way recommending this but I have noticed that if you smoke a rock and then do a 10-15mg bump of MXE as it wears off the desire to hit the pipe again virtually vanishes. Hit the pipe twice in a five hour period then put it away, which is unheard of for me.


----------



## Cantouchthis

agnetha, could you tell me where did you ordered from? I'm living outside UK, so I can't have experience with this product.

Also interested in combining this and another product. What do you think it should be?
If Methoxetamine works as dissociatives like DXM so it can be combined with a "speedy" product to make your vision more concetrate and your body more attractive for dancing. Don't you think so?


----------



## agnetha

Cantouchthis said:


> agnetha, could you tell me where did you ordered from? I'm living outside UK, so I can't have experience with this product.
> 
> Also interested in combining this and another product. What do you think it should be?
> If Methoxetamine works as dissociatives like DXM so it can be combined with a "speedy" product to make your vision more concetrate and your body more attractive for dancing. Don't you think so?



Sourcing is frowned upon here, but regarding your other questions: I was tempted to take one or the other stimulant during the experience. I felt it would go along great with methoxetamine, but I refrained from doing so. I'll report back if this gut feeling was right, if I do a combo like this during a subsequent experiment. Obvious candidates in my view would be some cathinone, or a substance like methylone or 4FA. Íf this would be a safe thing to do is another good question I cannot answer. I recently  stumbled over a post in another thread where someone (Mugabe if I'm not mistaken) mentioned that they combined methoxetamine and 2C-I (which is a very stimulating halucinogenic) with great success. On its own methoxetamine to me felt more like a drug for a night in rather then something you'd do in a club or at a party. But dancing was quite possible without adding something else.


----------



## Ne0

What do you think if taking this with MDAI? Anyone tried? Is there any possible dangers?


----------



## ungelesene_bettlek

I would not combine a novel compound with uncertain risk profile with anything else.


----------



## scab

The 25mg I started with several nights ago became 100mg, taken over a period of 4 or 5 hours.

A very complex experience that I'll need to repeat several times before I even begin to make sense of its wide-ranging effects - something I very much look forward to doing.

The afterglow, to echo others, is incredible.  Very clear-headed.  Everything seems easier.  I'm filled with a renewed enthusiasm for all aspects of life, much like I expect the day after a near-death experience to feel (food tastes better, birds sing sweeter, sunshine's brighter, etc.).


----------



## cosmic._.ape

exactly; a "near death experience". It take us to dreamland, the bardo, heaven, god, the other reality, the noosphere, the entheosphere, between waking and dreaming, connecting the right and left brain hemisphere, gaia mind, cosmic consciousness, to the collective unconscious, the interstices of a dream, what I like to call "the bee-hive" (maybe it is because I'm spanish!).

I agree.

 today, just by coincidence, I read a book who rhymes with that feeling: "I bet you thought that the Ten Commandments were written for you to obey another of a higher authority, right? Of course, we should adhere to their principals, but did you know that the Ten Commandments were written for us to use so that our creation can obey US? The Ten Commandments are structured so that YOU say them from YOUR viewpoint. You have probably never heard of this before, have you? Well, that is because we have gotten into our creation (our physical world) so deep we think “we are the creation.” Well, as you have learned in course 3, we are the creators of everything we see and do and think. What we see is just the reflection of our own mind, and the Ten Commandments are the reflection of what we as gods actually command to our creation. Go to Exodus, "And God spoke all these words: "you shall not have other gods before me. You shall not make yourself an idol in the form of anything in heaven above or on the earth beneath or on the waters below. You shall not bow down to them or worship them for I the Lord your God, am a jealous god"

Just imagine you are looking into the mirror and saying the first commandment,
1. You shall have no other gods before me.Who is saying those words and making that reflection in the
mirror? An entity called Yahweh, Jahovah, Elohim, etc.,etc., etc.? Nope, guess again, how about, YOU?
It appears that we have turned reality upside down and backwards to get out of taking responsibility. We
have done the impossible - making the image real and then obeying it. We have even made an image with  initials "US" so that we might escape responsibility and say "the world must obey US (UNITED
STATES)"! In reality, our own world (our image including the UNITED SATES) must obey each one of
us!
Since our creation is also a reflection of ourselves, we also must heed this universal principal. We can
have no other gods before us so that we worship (create worth) anything else more than we value
ourselves. We are responsible for our universe alone and not another – how can they be? How can
another be responsible for your actions and your deeds – it is an impossibility. Did another think your
thoughts, DO your actions and move your body. Even though a number of major religions will “argue”
otherwise, YOU ARE GUILTY.
Go to the mirror and say the first commandment to your reflection (your creation). Now have your study partner stand beside you and have them say it LOOKING DIRECTLY AT YOUR REFLECTION.
Did you feel that they were talking to you? Was your partner talking to you or YOUR REFLECTION.
Trade saying this back and forth in the mirror until you have a cognition or realization. You shall not make unto you any graven image, or any likeness of anything that is in heaven above, or that is in the earth beneath, or that is in the water under the earth, you shall not bow down yourself to them, nor
serve them Graven Heb pecel – idol, to carve wood or stone, grave, hew.

Image – there is no word for image, it was added to aid in understanding of GRAVEN.
Likeness Heb temunah – something portioned or fashioned out, a shape, phantom, embodiment or manifestation; representation.
Bow Heb shachah – to depress, prostrate (in homage to royalty), fall down, humbly beseech, obey, make to stoop, worship; related to sachah – make to swim, inundate.
Serve Heb abad – to work, serve, till, enslave, keep in bondage or service (this is the same root word as Exodus 2:5 “there was not man to till the ground”, and same as “bondman” when Israel was in Egypt.

Remember, you are saying this to the mirror - to your creation. So why would we want to make a law like this? Well, what if you started submitting to the image in the mirror (your creation) and you obeyed it every time it spoke to you or gave you a ticket or got a nasty letter from it? "The government says this….", or "the TV said that…", "this statute says we cannot do...", "the LAW says we must
conform…", "the Bank says they are going to take my house…".

WHY ARE YOU LISTENING TO AND WORSHIPPING YOUR OWN CREATION???? Who is running your universe anyway - You or them?"

It is from a book called "A Total Eclipse Of Freedom", by Burnice L. Russ, that you can read on scribd [dot] com


----------



## cosmic._.ape

the message from this drug, to me, seems to be that we are mythological beings, immortals if you like, that lose memory every time we born, every roll of the dice... sometimes we remember in dreams, or under entheogenic or near death experiences, who we are...

we are the universe. we are our own creators, all of us, every grain of sand, every universe in every wild flower.

we are always living our wildest dreams.

that seems to be the message (+ much much more) to me


----------



## psood0nym

cosmic._.ape said:


> I wrote a message to psood0nym about a comic book titled "the eternals, #1", by Neil Gaiman (you can easily google it if you're curious); it is because in the middle of the trip I got the "message" or "revelation" that psood0nym had invented the story of the comic book in the past to convince himself about the reality of his visions while under the effect of Methoxetamine by reading it!


Yet I've never read "The Eternals" nor taken methoxetamine.  I believe a lot of what drugs can teach us can be extracted from a sober analysis of the _specifics_ of the delusions they create.


----------



## cosmic._.ape

psood0nym said:


> Yet I've never read "The Eternals" nor taken methoxetamine.  I believe a lot of what drugs can teach us can be extracted from a sober analysis of the _specifics_ of the delusions they create.



yes I knew it, but it doesn't break my personal integration of my imagination with now, as you are supposed to have lost memory of who you are at birth! (


----------



## scab

To be clear, though I respect all interpretations, I'm not being a metaphysicist when I refer to a near-death experience.  I'm actually being quite literal.  The death is that of the ego, which, once lost, is eventually 'reborn' in sobriety.

On a simpler level, it's such a shocking experience that it's inevitably reinvigorating and life-affirming.

That aside, further sober discourse with my time on MXE has led me to believe that the drug affords us a *wider conscious experience*: an abstract awareness of brain processes ordinarily opaque to the waking mind.  Specifically, I'm thinking of the parts of the brain most active during sleep (especially REM sleep).  This makes sense for a variety of reasons which I hope to eventually have time and insight enough to elaborate on.


----------



## Ne0

ungelesene_bettlek said:


> I would not combine a novel compound with uncertain risk profile with anything else.



Yeah it might be, but then again ketamine + MDMA is safe combination and these are cousins of Methoxetamine and MDAI. But you never know.


----------



## ferrett1979

Have a firly average to high k tolernace. found snorting 50mg put me in a nice dream land with similar effects to k but definelty could feel opiate effect. eneded up doing all i had in a few hours, at one point felt amazing, very blissful and happy and dreamy. good drug but wont buy again until price goes down. i f u have no k tolerance go for 30mg snorted i would say and work your way up. no comedown but was awake for awhile.

sNORT ALL THE WAY OR im IF THATS CHOICE DONT BOTHER WITH ORAL.


----------



## Skyline_GTR

^Do you base the oral comment on experience with methoxetamine or just based on oral experience with ket?

For me, insufflation is the least efficient of the 3 ROA's I've tried with mxe. Oral @ 45mg was far stronger than 50mg snorted. And so was 35mg sublingual. Maybe my nose is just inefficient these days.

45mg oral works a treat I found last night, disolve in a small amount of water and it hits you in about 20mins.


----------



## Banjo Fury

I think everyone who has experienced this compound knows its potential. Mdma is being tested in clinical trials for `post-traumatic stress disorder` and was used in psychotherapy. I believe this rc would be more effective. Anyone with more knowledge than me care to comment?


----------



## cosmic._.ape

Banjo Fury said:


> I think everyone who has experienced this compound knows its potential. Mdma is being tested in clinical trials for `post-traumatic stress disorder` and was used in psychotherapy. I believe this rc would be more effective. Anyone with more knowledge than me care to comment?



i don't know if have more knowledge than you, but I agree. Beware, mdma has changed the world, and this one, as you wrote, seems to have more potential. (!)


----------



## BigFishLittleFish

Is this the next new you can only buy from official vendors, we made up a name and won't tell you what it really is product????? lol.......

Can someone sum up the past 16 pages so i can catch up as i havent been around much lately...


----------



## BigFishLittleFish

Banjo Fury said:


> I think everyone who has experienced this compound knows its potential. Mdma is being tested in clinical trials for `post-traumatic stress disorder` and was used in psychotherapy. I believe this rc would be more effective. Anyone with more knowledge than me care to comment?



Are you a vendor, only asking as on here and the HH forums you only seem to big up 6-APB and this?


----------



## knock

BigFishLittleFish said:


> Is this the next new you can only buy from official vendors, we made up a name and won't tell you what it really is product????? lol.......
> 
> Can someone sum up the past 16 pages so i can catch up as i havent been around much lately...



The methoxetamine name may be a "made-up" name but there's a real chemical formula and, without wanting to stray into vendor talk, there are good reasons to believe that for a time the real product was available.

The summary might be that some people are completely unimpressed by this chemical but many others like it *a lot*, partly for it's recreational value but also for it's apparent therapeutic or spiritual value.


----------



## MrTiHKAL

Banjo Fury said:


> I think everyone who has experienced this compound knows its potential. Mdma is being tested in clinical trials for `post-traumatic stress disorder` and was used in psychotherapy. I believe this rc would be more effective. Anyone with more knowledge than me care to comment?



I don't know about psychcotherapy but I agree it could be useful.
I think this stuff has the potential to create a new scene or youth culture, i wish I was 18 again trying it for the first time, the positivity and creativity it inspires seems more useful than mdma and look what that achieved.
Also it doesn't seem to get on with the usual house techno type music for me so it could spark a whole new musical genre.


----------



## cosmic._.ape

about music... check out the "mind fluid" by nuyorican (they got it at spotify) 

(mind you, i never liked this kind of music before, but the other day i listened to it by chance after a small line - you are definitely right, MrTiHKAL, writing that "it could spark a whole new musical genre".)


----------



## Vaxa

Anybody plugged this?


----------



## knock

Vaxa said:


> Anybody plugged this?



I was just pondering this exact question!


----------



## MrTiHKAL

cosmic._.ape said:


> about music... check out the "mind fluid" by nuyorican (they got it at spotify)
> 
> (mind you, i never liked this kind of music before, but the other day i listened to it by chance after a small line - you are definitely right, MrTiHKAL, writing that "it could spark a whole new musical genre".)



I have shown my age there with the new musical genre comment, when I grew up changes in music meant changes in culture. 

Before the internet music was great for spreading around all those ideas that "the man" didn't want you knowing about. Now we don't need to write a catchy tune to be subversive. We can blog, tweet or post any crazy idea that comes into our heads.

The truth is that once i'm through the introspective stage on mxe I could quite happily listen to "We buy any car...dot com" ad on a loop and still get something out of it.

The important thing is that this drug makes you think.
It seems to consistently offer some pretty simple ideas about how to make your life and the world around you better so obviously it's going to be banned at the first opportunity.

All we can really do is enjoy the ride while it lasts and hope that there isn't too many trainwrecks on the way.


----------



## mi5

small doses this can be fun and social, quick 25mg bump  before you head out and you dont need to re-dose for hours, unlike K which becomes a nuisance as you have to keep re bumping regularly which is not ideal when around others who must not know what you are doing


----------



## cosmic._.ape

MrTiHKAL said:


> The important thing is that this drug makes you think.
> It seems to consistently offer some pretty simple ideas about how to make your life and the world around you better so obviously it's going to be banned at the first opportunity.
> 
> All we can really do is enjoy the ride while it lasts and hope that there isn't too many trainwrecks on the way.



So true. The game, now, is call "stockpiling" (I just wish that I'll manage to get it at time to enjoy it during the night of Nov. the 2nd , during the *greatest* election night of all times!)


----------



## agnetha

Yeah, methoxetamine has some potential, but it's a bit rash to predict that it'll change the world, or something like that. Some people will simply never develop a taste for dissociatives. 

But the enthusiasm is understandable considering the long disappointing list of underwhelming or outright toxic compounds those chinese labs have been cranking out to satisfy the demand for a new buzz the scheduling of meph created. Something worthwile at last.


----------



## MrTiHKAL

agnetha said:


> Yeah, methoxetamine has some potential, but it's a bit rash to predict that it'll change the world, or something like that. Some people will simply never develop a taste for dissociatives.
> 
> But the enthusiasm is understandable considering the long disappointing list of underwhelming or outright toxic compounds those chinese labs have been cranking out to satisfy the demand for a new buzz the scheduling of meph created. Something worthwile at last.



I wasn't saying that this drug or any other can change the world but anything that makes me people question the status quo can only be a good thing, right?
Unless of course your a clueless politician or tabloid journalist in which case the opposite is true.


----------



## Fishface

Vaxa said:


> Anybody plugged this?


F&B - he reckons it's the biz.


----------



## MrTiHKAL

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denial-of-service_attack

Genuine MXE is out of stock everywhere until early november anyway.


----------



## Delsyd

i had to unapprove a bunch of posts.
Please stop the vendor talk.
Discuss the effects of the drug.


----------



## Saucy

Got a gram yesterday from a friend in the UK. Allergy tested 5mg this afternoon.

I'm currently coming down off 80mg. This stuff is just blissful. Easily one of the most euphoric drugs I have ever had. From a psychedelic standpoint, I found it similar to ketamine, but less distinctly visual. Music + Darkness infused a beautiful, flowing out-of-body state of dissociation. Strong association between sound and motion, as well as sound and... light? color? Not exactly; its hard to describe.

I'm at T+3h and I still feel great. Normally something that feels as good as this compound does would make me want to redose, but surprisingly I feel very content where I am right now. I'll give it another shot in a couple of days and report back.

Edit: Forgot to mention that I vaporized some good weed about 1hr after administration. It made a substantial, positive difference to just every aspect of the trip. Would definitely recommend the combination.


----------



## cosmic._.ape

Saucy said:


> Edit: Forgot to mention that I vaporized some good weed about 1hr after administration. It made a substantial, positive difference to just every aspect of the trip. Would definitely recommend the combination.



I completely agree with the weed effect. I tried without weed a couple of times and was not the same.

 I feel it is markedly better with some weed. At least with the indica variety (kush), I don't know about other strains.


----------



## FULLofSTARS

Hi, I recently aquired 100mg of this material. The price was a robbery (just one vendor currently having it in stock in my neck of the woods) so i am looking for the most dose effective ROA. I've never done anything IM but am experienced IV drugs user. Is this a safe way of doing methoxetamine?


----------



## pofacedhoe

BigFishLittleFish said:


> Are you a vendor, only asking as on here and the HH forums you only seem to big up 6-APB and this?



post's like this need to shut up cos its not relevant


----------



## Banjo Fury

BigFishLittleFish said:


> Are you a vendor, only asking as on here and the HH forums you only seem to big up 6-APB and this?





I`ve got my own little stalker. So who are you on #Harm Reduction.


----------



## Banjo Fury

Can i just say this is pretty fucking mind blowing awe inspiring on the comedown of aMT. The heavy body load melts into woowah let`s go.......

Truelly awesome. 

Not so much needed with the 6apb powder, as the body load isn`t as heavy, but welcome all the same.

Roll on November.


----------



## FULLofSTARS

I took 30mg sublingually. It was my first dissociative experience apart form low doses of dxm long time ago. It was nothing like i expected it to be. Firstly i noticed strong body high reminding me of alcohol but more pleasant. Walking required some effort but dancing was easy and very pleasant. Psychological effects were trippy and weird, i felt very detached and a bit confused. There were slight CEVs, mostly just shadows swirling around and some blinks of light. Whole experience lasted 2 hours and then started to slowly fade away. There was nice opiatelike afterglow very similar to a low dose of codeine or tramadol. 

I expected something more psychedelic and less confusing but nevertheless enjoyed this experience. Next time i will try higher dose or different setting (this time i was doing it alone at home).


----------



## knock

FULLofSTARS said:


> I took 30mg sublingually. It was my first dissociative experience apart form low doses of dxm long time ago. It was nothing like i expected it to be. Firstly i noticed strong body high reminding me of alcohol but more pleasant. Walking required some effort but dancing was easy and very pleasant. Psychological effects were trippy and weird, i felt very detached and a bit confused. There were slight CEVs, mostly just shadows swirling around and some blinks of light. Whole experience lasted 2 hours and then started to slowly fade away. There was nice opiatelike afterglow very similar to a low dose of codeine or tramadol.
> 
> I expected something more psychedelic and less confusing but nevertheless enjoyed this experience. Next time i will try higher dose or different setting (this time i was doing it alone at home).



You didn't find yourself connected by fibres of love to the global hyperspatial consciousness network? Up the dose 10mg.


----------



## Banjo Fury

knockando said:


> You didn't find yourself connected by fibres of love to the global hyperspatial consciousness network? Up the dose 10mg.





Up it 20mg and Morpheus (the God of Dreams) will travel with you around the universe and sit you down with the seven Gods on the round table who monitor our own self conscious being.


----------



## Lazyscience

> You didn't find yourself connected by fibres of love to the global hyperspatial consciousness network? Up the dose 10mg.



i owe you royalties for using this in a song i wrote.


----------



## knock

Lazyscience said:


> i owe you royalties for using this in a song i wrote.



If you really managed to shape that into elegant verse, you can have it for nothing.


----------



## Xamkou

At 50mg+ this stuff is truly magical in my opinion.


----------



## Saucy

knockando said:


> You didn't find yourself connected by fibres of love to the global hyperspatial consciousness network? Up the dose 10mg.





knockando said:


> If you really managed to shape that into elegant verse, you can have it for nothing.



*If you didn't find yourself affected
By the fibres of love and not connected
To the conscious network of hyperspace
And its universal knowledge base
If the experience did not thus engross
I guess it's time to up the dose*

I'd say that was a damn good 200th post.


----------



## knock

Saucy said:


> If you didn't find yourself affected
> By the fibres of love and not connected
> To the conscious network of hyperspace
> And its universal knowledge base
> If the experience did not engross
> I guess it's time to up the dose



lol that's fucking brilliant, thanks.


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

Anyone know when we can expect more of this stuff in?


----------



## Fishface

November's been talked about.


----------



## greenmeanies

Saucy said:


> *If you didn't find yourself affected
> By the fibres of love and not connected
> To the conscious network of hyperspace
> And its universal knowledge base
> If the experience did not thus engross
> I guess it's time to up the dose*
> 
> I'd say that was a damn good 200th post.



congraturation!, you have won the new nobel peace prize for outstanding lyrical whimsy in the psychedelic arts. unfortunately, we have no trans-dimensional portal with which to retrieve your trophy, so please accept this internets in its stead.


----------



## Xamkou

Very early November.


----------



## Saucy

This may not be the best place to post this, but it involves Methoxetamine... and I'm too lazy to find a better thread.

I did not have a very good reason to trip tonight, but I was bored, and I have a lot of drugs at the moment so I dropped 10mg of 5-MeO-DiPT, and followed it with 80mg Methoxetamine at T+45min and another 40mg at T+75min. The body high was fucking exquisite. I am loving this drug and unfortunately I only have 220mg left and who knows when I'm going to be able to get it stateside again. 

So I was having an awesome time on the combo, but after the peak I started craving more. I have a pretty bad habit of recklessly redoing psychedelics. About three hours after initially dosing, I loaded up 12mg 2C-I, and 5mg 2C-E into a freebase pipe and went at it. It seems this method of administration works pretty well BTW. This produced some fairly awesome visuals, and I'm still riding the delightful aftereffects of the combo.

Its past 5:00am here and I'm not going to get any sleep of course, so I think I'm going to see where 2g of Piracetam takes me, take a long shower, and get ready for work. I feel like I'm living a pretty ridiculous life at the moment, but damn I feel good.

Update: Wow the Piracetam totally changed the character of the trip. The effects of the 2C's and residual 5-MeO-DiPT were amplified, and the afterglow of the Methoxetamine kind of went away for some reason. Oh and my throat hurts like a bitch. Thinking that vaporization might not be a great ROA after all. Also I just noticed that apparently I wrote part of this post in blue for some reason...

Edit: I should note that I have a pretty heavy dissociative tolerance, which is why the dosages are so high.


----------



## Boombox2

Banjo Fury said:


> Can i just say this is pretty fucking mind blowing awe inspiring on the comedown of aMT. The heavy body load melts into woowah let`s go.......
> 
> Truelly awesome.
> 
> Not so much needed with the 6apb powder, as the body load isn`t as heavy, but welcome all the same.
> 
> Roll on November.



Seconded!


----------



## DruMDMAndBass

Cant wait for this! All the reports sound amazing to me - just what im looking for, i legal psych. Im anxious to try this one!!!!!

Not that legal psychedelics arent around already, just none that ive tried, or that im aware of quite tick all the boxes yet!



k.kat said:


> yeah i get what your saying im getting lots of the same thoughts about what im taking too and about how generous i am with my drugs to so called friends



Tell me about it.


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

DruMDMAndBass said:


> Not that legal psychedelics arent around already, just none that ive tried, or that im aware of quite tick all the boxes yet!



What are the other legal psychedlics? The only ones I can think of are seeds with LSA and AMT.


----------



## Jamshyd

Saucy said:


> Piracetam totally changed the character of the trip. The effects of the 2C's and residual 5-MeO-DiPT were amplified, and the afterglow of the Methoxetamine kind of went away for some reason.


I am not surprised at all.

Piracetam (and all other racetams I've tried) blocks almost all of Ketamine's effects. Worthless garbage.


----------



## Essex Cops Are....

ESSEX COPS YOU FUCKING DICKS


Published: 21/10/2010 15:59 - Updated: 21/10/2010 16:28 







Police treated after 'drug' contamination in Harlow


TWO police officers were contaminated with a suspicious white powder in Bush Fair this morning (Thursday October 21). 

The contamination scene in Tawneys Road
Police had been called to a flat in Tawneys Road at 7.45am after a woman suffered a reaction to a drug. 
The woman was taken by ambulance crews to Princess Alexandra Hospital where she is currently in a critical condition in intensive care.  
Firefighters were called in after two police officers were contaminated with the white powder - later identified as Methoxthenyl - according to the fire service.

The drug was believed to be a mild irritant and people who came into contact with the woman were treated at the scene.

Fire crews from Harlow and Loughton washed and decontaminated the officers, the incident was dealt with by 12:30pm. 

The officers required no further treatment and no one else was taken to hospital. 

For a time the area was cordoned off and buses from the town centre to Bush Fair were stopped or diverted while emergency services dealt with the situation. 

A 37-year-old local man was arrested for possession of a controlled drug.  


NOW THE TRUTH

Fucking lying asswipe camel-toed viva la dickspunk HARLOW POLICE !!!

The truth was this.....

Girl is staying with guy at flat in Harlow. They are very good friends. Girl was feeling very depressed about her life, although guy tries all he can to tell her that things will be fine...
6.30am Guy is sleeping...Girl decides to take overdose. She knew guy had a small amount of white powder in a bag on the coffee table - roughly between 80-100mg. She does not know the name of this powder, or the strength. She decides that her life is not worth living and swallows all powder left in bag. The powder is Methoxetamine....

Guy gets up at 7.30am for the toilet. Sees girl lying on sofa - very still. Thinks she has decided to fall asleep there, and after toilet goes back to bed. 3 minutes later girl runs in bedroom screaming loudly and acting extremely strangely. Guy immediately knows that something is very wrong and runs to lounge to check powder. Its gone. All of iy. He knows she has taken it and immediately gets on phone to 999. Speaks to operator blah blah blah. 5 minutes later 2 Police squad cars turn up & Ambulance.

Guy buzzes them in and to his suprise is met by 4 large Cunts of the Police variety. Girl is now in lounge laid on sofa almost comatose. I inform Cs that they cannot just go barging in as they will scare the life out of her. They are FUCKING CLUELESS and seem more intent on just finding people killing each other than what is actually going on. Guy stops them and ushers through Paramedics (FUCKING HEROS - Cs take a FUCKING LEAF.....). Still Cs try barging into lounge and guy stops them at doorway. Hands empty plastic wrap of Methoxetamine to PMedics (Has printed label on), and also explains roughly how much was left in the wrap and that she has taken it all. PMedics quickly get her in chair and down to Ambulance. Guy is left in Flat with 3 Cs all trying to get some stupid question in, whilst 4th C openly discusses and describes situation & drugs on his radio outside neighbours door. When asked to please come inside and do this, is blatantly ignored. Meanwhile other 3 Cs are discreetly checking out rooms in flat without any warrant. Will not let guy retrieve any information regarding Methoxetamine from Internet/BlueLight to assist with treatment at hospital and blatantly accuse guy of supplying girl with this drug and that she could die. Guy made to feel like a killer by Cs, when really he probably saved this girls life by getting up when he did and swiftly calling Ambulance. Cs continue to bully & harrass guy until they finally arrest him for posession of a Class B drug. All 4 Cs are bullys and seem to be their element when pushing around guy who is clearly under duress and stress and just wants to be at hospital to be beside his friend so she at least has someone near that she trusts. Guy is hancuffed and frogmarched in front of neighbours down to C car like he is a terrorist. Arrives at C station and is put in cell with no information given on friend whatsoever. Guy is out of his mind with stress & worry and is crying. Thinks girl is going to die and the last face she will se will be that of a C or a complete stranger. Cs at station are again not interested in information that guy can give regarding Methoxetamine
dosing/effects/Longivety etc etc. Guy is told that further enquiries are being made. Guy is left in cell for 3 hours.

2 CID Cs eventually come to guys cell and tell him they need to do an "emergency" interveiw. Rather than gaining any knowledge by me telling them straight there and then they insist everything must be on tape. More time wasted guy thinks. Guy also thinks that all these Cs have not a FUCKING CLUE when it comes to drug/street culture, and is just wishing he was by the side of his dear friend. Cs have informed him that she is in a critical condition and is in Intensive Care and could well die. Guy knows that this could be possible, but thinks Cs are just trying to scare him, so they can get a charge sheet out of this...Typical Cs - put the results first and the person lying in hospital last....

Guy gives them as much information as he can regarding Methoxetamine. Cs seem totally disinterested and there is no "urgency" to get this information from him. They just amble along at their snails pace for the tape recording...

Guy is put back in cell for a further 2 hours. Is in tears as C of a Custody C will give him no information regarding his friend whatsoever. Guy is in bits with worry.

Is taken out at approx 2pm for another interveiw bu a different CID C. Again guy realises that by the questions being asked C is just trying to get a charge sheet out of this of the worse possible nature. i.e. Intent to supply/Endangering life etcetc. Guy no comments all the interveiw. Has already told all the Cs that this is an uncontrolled substance, and is just worried about getting out to get to the hospital. Cs are really not important, his friend is....

Eventually released at 16.15pm after approx 8 hours of custody for an uncontrolled substance he hadnt actually taken. Had possibly also nearly saved someone from dying whereas the Cs angle on things is that he had given her all this drug on purpose and then called an ambulance for her. GET A GRIP YOU DICKS.

Is informed by another C that friend now seems to be stable but is still in intensive care. Guy replies that its no thanks to them that she is ok. Tells the Custody C hes a wanker. He already knows this regrdless from many years of being one. Custody C also informs guy that both his & his friends mobile phoned are being seized as "evidence" (???????). Guy asks him for what crime and he replies posession of a Class B drug. Guy puts his hands in the air in despair at the absolutelucacracy of this. Is just glad he can now get to hospital to see friend. 

On way to hospital in cab, guy is describing his day to taxi-driver who says he heard about all this on the radio earlier in the day !! Guy does not yet know what has gone on with the "chemical scare" etcetc....

Guy arrives hospital and has head in his hands in tears at the site of hi friend in intensive care on a breathing machine, 5 drips, heart moniters etcetc...But she is alive and doing well guy is told by the nurse, and is only on breathing machine as she had to be heavily sedated because of how she was when she first arrived. 

Guy is happy to see some kind faces around him. Sits with friend for a couple of hours wishing that people did not get to the stage in their life where they believe nothing is worth living for....Guy has been there himself, as have many BLers hes guessing, and is chilled to see his friend in this position. 
Guy leaves hospital and gets home around 9ish. Goes straight to neighbours where he is informed of the true Keystone Cop drama that unfolded this morning. Goes home. Sits in a stunned silence fo 2 hours regarding the events of the day....

tO THE 2 COPS HAVING YOUR ARSES WASHED BY THE FIRE BRIGADE THIS MORNING - GET A FUCKING LIFE AND TRY HAVING SOME COMPASSION & EMPATHY FOR PEOPLE YOU HAVE TO DEAL WITH IN YOUR JOB. wHILE YOU HAD HOSES STUCK UP YOUR ARSE MY LOVELY FRIEND COULD HAVE DIED BECAUSE OF YOUR INABILITY TO COLLECT FACTS AND INFORMATION WHICH COULD HAVE BEEN CRUCIAL TO THE NURSES AND DOCTORS THAT HAD TO DEAL WITH MY POOR FRIEND AT HOSPITAL. NOT EVERYONE ARE DEALERS OR TAKE DRUGS TO GET HIGH OR TO BE A PAIN IN THE ARSE TO THE POLICE, SOMETIMES PEOPLE OVERDOSE BECAUSE THEY ARE SICK OF BEING TREATED LIKE SHIT BY PEOPLE LIKE YOURSELVES IN THIS WORLD AND FEEL THEY WOULD BE BETTER OF DEAD. I HOPE WHEN ALL THE CUNTS THAT I HAD TO DEAL WITH TODAY SLEEP LIKE SHIT TONIGHT KNOWING THAT BECAUSE OF THE ABSOLUTE SHIT WAY THEY CARRIED OUT THEIR DUTIES, SOMEONE COULD HAVE DIED. I HOPE YOU ALL FUCKING BURN IN HELL YOU MOTHER FUCKERS.

GO BACK TO TRAINING SCHOOL AND LEARN SOME COMPASSION & EMPATHY....

OH AND AS FOR THE 2 Cs THAT RANSACKED MY FLAT WHILE I WAS IN A CELL AND MY FRIEND MIGHT HAVE DIES - THANKS FOR TAKING THE SEZIURE FORM I RECEIVED FROM CUSTOMS LAST MONTH REGARDIN A GRAM OF A VERY SPECIAL POWDER WE HAVE ALL GROWN TO KNOW AND LOVE. yOU WILL BE GLAD TO KNOW THAT THE GRAM WAS ALREADY REPLACED 2 DAYS LATER AND THE BEST THING BEING 1 HOUR AFTER YOU LEFT A CERTAIN NAMELESS COURIER SERVICE SLID ANOTHER 2G UNDER MY FRONT DOOR. BAD LUCK. 

I think its a case of the Cs not being able to actually catch illegal drug dealers/takers so they have started on the easier option of catching people dealing/taking legal ones. YOUR A FUCKING COMPLETE JOKE.

Guy has taken 1 for the team today...In the name of Harm Reduction lets hope that not just Essex Police but also others can actually start learning something about the real world that people like all of us BLers live in....

GET EDUCATED.

Heres Hoping....

(I will update tomorrow on state of friends health but please all say a prayer if you can. I know she would for you.)

Sorry for any spelling - very tired. Just an afterthought please feel free to Copy&Paste this Post on all forums anywhere you can.


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

Shit dude, sorry to hear about your friend. The police sound bang out of order but because of the way things work in they will never be held accountable for whatever they did wrong. Unfortunately in these cases it takes the death of someone to die before they are ever held accountable.


----------



## incognition

This will not be the last time MXE hits the news.


----------



## hamhurricane

Why did they call it "Methoxthenyl" did you have the mislabeled MXE, or is this just a simple error resulting from a clueless journalist?


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Crack4Lyfe said:


> The police sound bang out of order but because of the way things work in they will never be held accountable for whatever they did wrong. Unfortunately in these cases it takes the death of someone to die before they are ever held accountable.



They are NEVER held accountable. They get away with murder.



> I HOPE YOU ALL FUCKING BURN IN HELL YOU MOTHER FUCKERS.



Quite.


----------



## ashtray girl

I wouldn't say never, but it certainly doesn't happen often.


----------



## MagickalKat777

This really needs to hit the states *sigh*


----------



## Lazyscience

you got plenty stuff in the states we cant get here *sigh*


----------



## DonQuixote

I've just received a 100mg sample of methoxetamine but am currently taking 50mg of tramadol tds for back pain as a result of mountain biking injury. As it's Friday I'm itching (no pun intended) to get stuck into this intriguing powder. Should I quit the trams first? Thank you and all have a good weekend.


----------



## pofacedhoe

DonQuixote said:


> I've just received a 100mg sample of methoxetamine but am currently taking 50mg of tramadol tds for back pain as a result of mountain biking injury. As it's Friday I'm itching (no pun intended) to get stuck into this intriguing powder. Should I quit the trams first? Thank you and all have a good weekend.



i'm sure they will be fine together- trams will just add to the opiate bliss

i've always combined opiates (Methoxetamine has definitely got and opiate edge) with tramadol and found it way more euphoric. the trams are a base to go higher from


----------



## Banjo Fury

Not a good situation Essex Police, hope your friend gets better soon.


----------



## r3n3g4d3

wow that police story is just terrible


----------



## MrTiHKAL

@essex 80-100mg is not a massive dose, it's a big dose but I wouldn't have though it was an overdose. What was the girl doing that made you phone an ambulance so quickly?


----------



## incognition

Not an overdose. I bet you can go over a gram without any problems. I did 350, and my body functions were completely ok. I even "died" but i were still sitting properly in my chair when i came back.  She was intubated because of the sedatives she had to have. The girl must have been completely nuts. Remember what i said about psychotic outbreaks?


----------



## knock

Listening to Autechre: Incunabula on 50mgs was fantastic. It makes me angry I am not making music.

the human brain / head / ears configuration seems ideally suited to attaching sennheiser headphones playing electronically synthesised waveforms.

I have been forcibly educated tonight: Be nice. Dull activities are dull. We are ethereal creatures having fun in a contrived physical world. The idea is to make things of beauty and share them. I knew these already but sometimes it's useful to have a proper demonstration.


----------



## DonQuixote

pofacedhoe said:


> i'm sure they will be fine together- trams will just add to the opiate bliss
> 
> i've always combined opiates (Methoxetamine has definitely got and opiate edge) with tramadol and found it way more euphoric. the trams are a base to go higher from



Many thanks pofacedhoe. I did try it last night and it was lovely. I felt like a Columbus of the near at hand.


----------



## pofacedhoe

DonQuixote said:


> Many thanks pofacedhoe. I did try it last night and it was lovely. I felt like a Columbus of the near at hand.



i'm glad and could only see things from this combination, having done both separately (and combined both individually with poppy tea) i imagine they are gorgeous together


----------



## nomy

Thanks for sharing that Essex...just hope your friend is OK.

Is this a case of the importance of an allergy test, or was there something else that caused her reaction. As MrTiHKAL says...what was she doing that caused you to call the ambulance so quick? 80-100mg is nothing compared to what others have taken.


----------



## Skyline_GTR

nomy said:


> Thanks for sharing that Essex...just hope your friend is OK.
> 
> Is this a case of the importance of an allergy test, or was there something else that caused her reaction. As MrTiHKAL says...what was she doing that caused you to call the ambulance so quick? 80-100mg is nothing compared to what others have taken.



She did take it orally presumably and in my epxerience methoxetamine will kick your ass with that ROA vs snorting.. I did 45mg oral and it was way way more potent than snorting a similar amount, it knocked me for six.

I have no doubt that 100mg oral would m-hole me, absolutely guaranteed. But as you say there are a couple of reports of people taking higher doses without serious issues so you wouldnt think it to be physically problematic or anything at that kind of dose level.

But if she never had a dissociative before and wasnt expecting it, it'd be pretty scary i imagine and she probably just freaked out big time, and i guess Essex mistakenly thought 100mg was a physical overdose and so got panicked into calling 999.


----------



## Phoenix_rising

I want Methoxetamine and i want it now!


----------



## Phoenix_rising

What a nightmare,i haven`t used my PC for two day,tonight i try to access a certain reputable vendor of MXE,lately i have not been able to because of a DDOS,but tonight i get through,i think "Hooooray",then as i try to look at a new product that they will be selling i am denied,at first i get this:

Fatal error: Mage_Core_Model_Session_Abstract::getMessages(): The script tried to execute a method or access a property of an incomplete object. Please ensure that the class definition "Mage_Core_Model_Message_Collection" of the object you are trying to operate on was loaded _before_ unserialize() gets called or provide a __autoload() function to load the class definition in /var/www/html/app/code/core/Mage/Core/Model/Session/Abstract.php on line 215

Then i get "web page cannot be found",whats this all about? I`ve had this before with certain sites to do with drugs,am i being targeted? Paranoia lol.


----------



## knock

I have to say 50mg is an entirely different ballgame compared to 35mg. It gets seriously psychedelic: I dissolved, forgot who I was, didn't know how I would resolve the situation. Of course the situation resolved itself and I've felt fucking fantastic ever since 

As mentioned earlier, music was fantastic at this dose. At 20-35mg I really wasn't that overwhelmed with music. But I found renewed interest (read: tangible objects of sound manifest in 3D space) in stuff I have not been very excited about for a while.

I am enthused to go yet further with this chemical, it seems to keep on giving.


----------



## knock

Phoenix_rising said:


> What a nightmare ... Paranoia lol.



I suggest patience, the website has been up and down like a hoor's drawers.


----------



## zamzams

incognition said:


> Not an overdose. I bet you can go over a gram without any problems. I did 350, and my body functions were completely ok. I even "died" but i were still sitting properly in my chair when i came back.  She was intubated because of the sedatives she had to have. The girl must have been completely nuts. Remember what i said about psychotic outbreaks?



i've had freinds have psychotic outbreaks on ketamine whilst their mates were in a k-hole, thinking they were dead etc. it's not pleasant and paramedics ended up being called only to have that pulp fiction moment where they come round and the first thing they say is "Fucking trippy"


----------



## agnetha

knockando said:


> I have to say 50mg is an entirely different ballgame compared to 35mg. It gets seriously psychedelic: I dissolved, forgot who I was, didn't know how I would resolve the situation. Of course the situation resolved itself and I've felt fucking fantastic ever since
> 
> As mentioned earlier, music was fantastic at this dose. At 20-35mg I really wasn't that overwhelmed with music. But I found renewed interest (read: tangible objects of sound manifest in 3D space) in stuff I have not been very excited about for a while.
> 
> I am enthused to go yet further with this chemical, it seems to keep on giving.



I can fully support knockandos statement. I ventured from my first experience (10mg at T+0 and 30mg at T+1h) to an initial dosis of 50mg insufflated. I must add that I do not have the crazy dissociative tolerance that many methoxetamine afficionados seem to have from prolonged use of ket, and did not sleep the night before for various reasons. 

50mg insufflated pinned me to my bed for more than six hours. I lost any orientation in space and time and coherent thinking dissolved in a roaring stream of concepts that manifested themselves as beautiful and dark CEV's. For the first two hours it was a fight to determine which of the layers or ways to arrange my inner perception was actually consensus reality. I gave up somewhere down the line and a full trance-like state took over completely. I clearly haven't seen the full power of this one during my first experiment, and I suspect it's capable of even more. It's interesting to venture in this universe a little but I think the world of serotonergic psychedelics is more suitable for me. 

I looked forward to test the way methoxetamines enhances music appreciation but no luck. I watched the new Wall Street movie (didn't like it btw.) on my laptop while effects were building. When I finally started to put some musik on, I realized that I was to far gone to manipulate the machine. It was to hard to remember all the little steps and clicks you need to select some decent music and put it on, it didn't help that my vision was fucked either. So I was stuck with Wall Street, and indeed dialog of the movie seemed to come from split parts of my personality or to be of some kind of ominoius importance, before they became incomprehensible alien gibberish. 

The effects took a long time to wane. I was forced to go to work at a solid plus one. Impaired motor control, slightly enhanced colors, taste of salty cardboard in my mouth and a slight difficulty finding the exact words to express myself. Nothing to complain about but decidedly off baseline. Really back to where I started 12 hours after dosing. I think I will never reach for this chemical again without a good nights sleep prior and having made all necessary preparations beforehand.


----------



## knock

agnetha said:


> I must add that I do not have the crazy dissociative tolerance that many methoxetamine afficionados seem to have from prolonged use of ket.


Same here.


> For the first two hours it was a fight to determine which of the layers or ways to arrange my inner perception was actually consensus reality. I gave up somewhere down the line and a full trance-like state took over completely.



It was at this point I reached for my music in an attempt to stop spinning round in bed (literally, I ended up lying with my head at the foot of the bed because it seemed more "correct") and ground/distract myself with something familiar, I was very glad I did because the experience became less chaotic and intensely aesthetic.



> When I finally started to put some musik on, I realized that I was to far gone to manipulate the machine. It was to hard to remember all the little steps and clicks you need to select some decent music and put it on



I managed OK with the music, but earlier (maybe when I was further gone) I spent what seemed like ages trying to shut down my noisy computer in the other room over an SSH connection from my phone. Because I was worried it was too noisy for the neighbours. I found it horrible to operate the little keys, my fingers felt like they'd been deflated and were just skin wrapped round bone, eeugh. It was a bit like my body had died along with my ego/self-identity.



> Really back to where I started 12 hours after dosing. I think I will never reach for this chemical again without a good nights sleep prior and having made all necessary preparations beforehand.



I have felt noticeably perkier since Saturday morning's adventure. I have been getting through my work more easily and making people laugh without thinking, which is nice! I do think preparations are very wise at this level.

I love it. I actually think higher doses will be more comfortable because it really is an odd state to be in when you realise that you've just dissolved and you don't know what to do about it but feel _something_ must be done. Might be less traumatic to go beyond that and fully forget you were once human.


----------



## Josh

Just wanted to warn people that the vendors in the UK claiming they have this in stock currently are selling bunk stuff, as I found out the hard way. The product looks very similar in consistency but seems to be inactive. 

Mods: sorry if this is too close to source discussion, if so please delete. Just thought it was worth warning people for the purposes of harm reduction.


----------



## OrdeM

OK absolute newbie to dissociatives,  had some Methoxetamine for couple of weeks...far too scared to try it! 
I am old school and remember when scare stories started to appear about Ket being passed of as E...something I most definitely wanted to avoid.

Having tried most drugs thought I should give at least some sort of dissociative a try....

Well started tonight at 10mg of Methoxetamine, surprised how effected I was. Loss of co-ordination and quite a bit of a stagger! Have been topping up 5mg at a time and have to say I am really enjoying the experience so far.....getting a hell of an urge to have a big dose to feel the real potential, but think I will just stick to low dose to get used to this new type of chemical. A lot more relaxing than I expected and not a care in the world. 
However think this is as far as I want to go with this chemical at this time....pretty sure I'm not ready for ego death yet! Not sure what this post is adding to Methoxetamine users, but I just wanted to say at low doses there is defo benefits to be had without becoming stuck to your bed or chair!

Sorry if this post sounds a bit random.....just felt I had to post for other newbies to dissociatives.....plus I am rather above baseline!


----------



## DonQuixote

roganjosh said:


> Just wanted to warn people that the vendors in the UK claiming they have this in stock currently are selling bunk stuff, as I found out the hard way. The product looks very similar in consistency but seems to be inactive.
> 
> Mods: sorry if this is too close to source discussion, if so please delete. Just thought it was worth warning people for the purposes of harm reduction.



You are right roganjosh. I feel so foolish and want to apologise to a couple of people who pm'd me regarding my methoxetamine. I've: been ripped off in my greedy desire to get some of this stuff and the positive effects I was getting were purely down to the poppy tea and tramadol. When will I ever learn?


----------



## knock

I just sniffed 40mg on top of a few drinks, if I could buy this beautiful chemical by the ton I tell you I would hire out a warehouse and employ dwarves to maintain storage conditions.

god it's so good.


----------



## Brought2Lyf

*Yes, the girl is completely nuts!!!*



incognition said:


> Not an overdose. I bet you can go over a gram without any problems. I did 350, and my body functions were completely ok. I even "died" but i were still sitting properly in my chair when i came back.  She was intubated because of the sedatives she had to have. The girl must have been completely nuts. Remember what i said about psychotic outbreaks?



She surely is completely nuts having to swallow 80-100mg of it knowing she'd never had a dissociatives before, ever! Well, she's depressed, LOST & CONFUSED - that explains it....


----------



## Brought2Lyf

*She did it ROA, i bet!*



Skyline_GTR said:


> She did take it orally presumably and in my epxerience methoxetamine will kick your ass with that ROA vs snorting.. I did 45mg oral and it was way way more potent than snorting a similar amount, it knocked me for six.
> 
> I have no doubt that 100mg oral would m-hole me, absolutely guaranteed. But as you say there are a couple of reports of people taking higher doses without serious issues so you wouldnt think it to be physically problematic or anything at that kind of dose level.
> 
> But if she never had a dissociative before and wasnt expecting it, it'd be pretty scary i imagine and she probably just freaked out big time, and i guess Essex mistakenly thought 100mg was a physical overdose and so got panicked into calling 999.



100mg would sure do m-hole the girl specially if she'd never ever had dissociatives before! & then went nuts by taking/swallowing 100mg the first time... It sure would lift her feelings of depression, would absolutely take her to a different world/dimension but first experience of it (on a 100mg) is totally freaky & no doubt it freaked her big time & panicked essex too. I should know...


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

Does the mhole exist?

Would there be any problems mixing this with ket?


----------



## Feste

You can hole on this stuff, yes.


----------



## Jamshyd

"M-Hole"? Is that like your mother's hole??

Fuck off.

Whatever happened to "entheogenic experience"?

I've been taking K and writing about it for over 6 years, yet never felt the need to use the ridiculous term "K-Hole".


----------



## ikkyu

^ Please be civil, Jamshyd.  I know you take issue with "holing" nomenclature but there are plenty of people who find it useful, even if we can't reach a consensus on its referent.


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

Jamshyd said:


> "M-Hole"? Is that like your mother's hole??
> 
> Fuck off.
> 
> Whatever happened to "entheogenic experience"?
> 
> I've been taking K and writing about it for over 6 years, yet never felt the need to use the ridiculous term "K-Hole".



Cool bro.


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

ikkyu said:


> ^ Please be civil, Jamshyd.  I know you take issue with "holing" nomenclature but there are plenty of people who find it useful, even if we can't reach a consensus on its referent.



But there is a hole right? I've been told of it's existence by many people but have so far not managed to find it despite extensive researching.


----------



## ikkyu

Crack4Lyfe said:


> But there is a hole right?



Some people experience it, others don't.  I _think_ I've "holed" but I'm not sure because I'm not clear on what "holing" means.

Related reading: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=300726


----------



## Jamshyd

It's not just the word "hole" that I have issue with.

It is people's compulsion to create potentially-confusing slang because normal language just isn't cool enough for drugs.

And speaking of confusing, it appears that neither you nor a the person you're replying to even know what a "hole" really is. And neither do I. On the other hand, if you were to ask me if Ketamine produces entheogenic experiences, I can tell you with certainty that it does. 

And please don't ask me to be civil as I'd like to think I am one of the most polite people I know on BL. I was not targeting anyone in particular in my post.


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

ikkyu said:


> Some people experience it, others don't.  I _think_ I've "holed" but I'm not sure because I'm not clear on what "holing" means.
> 
> Related reading: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=300726



Thanks, will check that out.




Jamshyd said:


> It's not just the word "hole" that I have issue with.
> 
> It is people's compulsion to create potentially-confusing slang because normal language just isn't cool enough for drugs.
> 
> And speaking of confusing, it appears that neither you nor a the person you're replying to even know what a "hole" really is. And neither do I. On the other hand, if you were to ask me if Ketamine produces entheogenic experiences, I can tell you with certainty that it does.
> 
> And please don't ask me to be civil as I'd like to think I am one of the most polite people I know on BL. I was not targeting anyone in particular in my post.



I suspect I haven't holed because I haven't taken enough. This is only a wild stab in the dark but it might be possible that you might not be taking enough either. My buddy has been taking k since he was 11 and claims he needs at least 1 gram to kohl properly. Obviously taking that much doesn't promote HR but it might be the reason why you haven't managed to journey into the hole.

I hear set and setting also makes a difference as well.

EDIT: just to add I definitely know what a hole is, i've spoken to and observed loads of people in the hole. The description when in the hole is pretty much identical from person to person.


----------



## Brought2Lyf

*So true...*



ikkyu said:


> ^ Please be civil, Jamshyd.  I know you take issue with "holing" nomenclature but there are plenty of people who find it useful, even if we can't reach a consensus on its referent.



I 2nd the motion ikkyu...


----------



## Brought2Lyf

*This looked & seemed like IT IS!*



CatfishRivers said:


> hahah this is almost exactly what the equivalent of a k-hole was on 4-MeO-PCP.



This was exactly THE THING with MXE! Emotions: MIXED!


----------



## Jamshyd

^ And who are you, again?

And what is MXE? 



Crack4Lyfe said:


> 1 gram to kohl properly



Kohl is a very dark blue pigment that people used to decorate their faces before the invention of makeup. It is the same as those black outlines you see around the eyes in ancient egyptian art.


----------



## Skyline_GTR

^I suspect brought2lyf is the lady in the "Essex Cops" saga..

C'mon Jamshyd, you're one of the most insightful posters around here, especially on subjects such as this type of compound, but I get the impression today that you may have got out of bed on the wrong side this morning.


----------



## Roger&Me

Jamshyd said:


> It is people's compulsion to create potentially-confusing slang because normal language just isn't cool enough for drugs.




Normal language *isn't* cool enough for drugs, Jammy. %) *coolface*

{Drugs: fuck yeah.}


----------



## Brought2Lyf

*@Skyline_GTR:*



Skyline_GTR said:


> ^I suspect brought2lyf is the lady in the "Essex Cops" saga..
> 
> C'mon Jamshyd, you're one of the most insightful posters around here, especially on subjects such as this type of compound, but I get the impression today that you may have got out of bed on the wrong side this morning.



Really? What made u say so?

@Jamshyd: Skyline_GTR is true, u may have gotten out on the wrong side of the bed this morning... whether or not, PEACE!:D


----------



## pofacedhoe

Roger&Me said:


> Normal language *isn't* cool enough for drugs, Jammy. %) *coolface*
> 
> {Drugs: fuck yeah.}



i was frying illy poops when i boshed some fire dope and ko'd up my own anus like a waggon wheel:D


----------



## Pulkka

Ok, I think this thread needs a mod to do some cleaning up.


----------



## pofacedhoe

Pulkka said:


> Ok, I think this thread needs a mod to do some cleaning up.



i was being sarcastic8)


----------



## MescalitoBandito

I think that the term k-hole is widely over- and misused.  But at the same time, I find it very useful in distinguishing between two different dosage plateaus, which vary widely in particulars but which share some central characteristics.  I only use the term to describe an experience wherein I lose COMPLETE contact with my physical body, and am catapaulted into an experience which dramatically alters my fundamental conceptions of reality.  

I also get very frustrated with kids that use it to describe the general effects of ketamine, but I'm not willing to abandon the term altogether.

Back on topic, I can't WAIT to get my hands on this stuff...it sounds wonderful (methoxetamine, I mean).


----------



## adamski10

I feel that the term K-hole is apropriate for the experience, what other words can you use as a way of describing that folding, flattening, freqeuency deadening state?


----------



## Jamshyd

^ "A Ketamine experience."


----------



## JuggNdoobie

I'm curious about an combinations that have been explored with Methoxetamine.

Can anybody offer an anecdote?


----------



## fastandbulbous

Methoxetamine & 2C-EF was amazing beyond belief (2C-EF is in the same group as 2C-B, but more like 2C-TFM). Reckon it'll go well with just about any psychedelic, as ketamine does


----------



## psood0nym

Jamshyd said:


> ^ "A Ketamine experience."


I thought the idea behind holes and plateaus was that some theoretical threshold is crossed where the balance of brain activity shifts to some new semi-steady configuration until that threshold is crossed again after the dissociative is sufficiently metabolized (with DXM, this supposedly only truly happens between the "second" and "third" plateaus, which seems to indicate that a distinction between the first and second, and third and forth, is arbitrary). So the prediction is that some fairly consistent and measurable shift occurs in brain activity along with a corresponding large shift in ratings of qualitative experience as a function of dose, but the dose response curve doesn't alter its trajectory so much as change scales entirely. If that's true than "holes" have some external validity and utility as concepts. 

Perhaps certain other dissociatives like methoxetamine produce such an analogous conformational shift in brain activity at some fairly consistent dose within individuals?

I've personally never experienced what people talk about experiencing in "k-holes" with ketamine alone, but have in conjunction with tryptamines. Of course there I can't rule out that the distinct flavor of the experience owes to synergy between ketamine and tryptamines independent of what's thought to be going on in a ketamine only k-hole.


----------



## Jamshyd

^ Wouldn't your final paragraph display the ridiculousness of the idea of "holes", then?

If you use K trying to find that "hole" that everyone talks about, yet no one seems to know just what it is or whether they've even experienced it, you're bound to miss the point.


----------



## itsallamyth

speaking of holes, i had some ket on sat night, ended up on kitchen floor licking tiles and not being able to move for about a hour, did nt panic just rode the experiance out which although was mental enjoyed it all the same, now this is what i describe as being in hole, boxed in and unable to move out of the spot your in but enjoying it at same time, happy days ha ha


----------



## Jamshyd

^ That's the first time I heard of this definition of a "hole". But then again, every single person I ask tends to give me a new definition I never heard before.


----------



## psood0nym

Jamshyd said:


> ^ Wouldn't your final paragraph display the ridiculousness of the idea of "holes", then?
> 
> If you use K trying to find that "hole" that everyone talks about, yet no one seems to know just what it is or whether they've even experienced it, you're bound to miss the point.


I suppose the same could be said of "ego death" or "breakthrough" salvia trips.  Certainly there's a lot of disagreement about what counts as ego death, with some even saying the definition of the words makes the experience impossible to recall (though I feel that's too literal an interpretation).   But whenever there is a radical qualitative shift in experience that is not be imagined by an "extrapolation" from previous effects, and that shift is unique to that drug or a specific class of drugs, having some kind of term to refer to the result of that shift has practical merit (though I believe using dictionary defined terms are far preferable to slang). I've experienced this with other drugs in ways I've never heard others report about at all, so I don't assume that my never having experiences like these with ketamine alone is evidence that it's not an experience that doesn't happen fairly consistently for others or is not an experience worthy of distinction. 

To further elaborate: being blinded by visuals can be extrapolated from the experience of having just a few visuals, as it is merely a quantitative increase of the phenomena of visuals, but experiences of higher spatial perception cannot. A high degree of ego dissolution can help you imagine further ego dissolution, but it does not help you imagine the shock that ego death will be. Likewise, there is nothing about the confusion of lower dose salvia trips that predicts having the tripper's identity replaced with that of another as has been reported by many at higher doses; disorder is an essential feature of confusion, and even though thinking you're someone or something else could be construed as being confused in a way, the fact that some new principal of order has emerged and is organizing an experience of a new subjective identity is certainly _something_. Likewise, there are drugs where such radical qualitative shifts in consciousness _unique to the drug itself_tend not to be reported with near the frequency as with drugs like ketamine, DMT, or salvia, e.g. alcohol, cocaine, or benzos, which further indicates that these radical qualitative shifts in consciousness are something. 

So I agree that "hole," for dissociatives or "breakthrough" for DMT are too ambiguous to capture the diversity of these radical qualitative shifts that occur during high dose trips if one simply states they were in a k-hole or that they experienced a breakthrough without further qualification (I just assume "k-hole" refers to this or not based on what else a person writes). These terms have no established definitions, and they regard phenomena alien to sober experience that can be very difficult to relate, and so it is unlikely that consistent usage patterns and meanings will emerge organically as with street slang synonyms for words or groupings of concepts with established meanings like "blunt" for "cannabis"- "in" - "cigar wrapper".   But merely calling such an experience a "ketamine experience" or "salvia experience" would be too general on its own. Both descriptions are too vague and invite readers to project anything onto them, and don't get at what makes them important. If you're unable, or just don't want to write a bunch of paragraphs detailing the essential features that make your experience worthy of distinction, it's probably best to say something more literal using established terms like "I experienced a radical  and unexpected _qualitative _shift in experience," as at least that distinguishes that what you've experienced is a qualitatively distinct type of experience, rather than possibly merely referring to "the most fucked up" you've ever been (and so it must've been that "hole" thing everyone is talking about). 

So, restating the question to those who have experienced high dose methoxetamine: is there a level of methoxetamine dosage where you often experience some radical qualitative shift in experience similar to the shift you've often experienced during high doses of ketamine? If so, elaborate.


----------



## knock

you mean is there an m-hole?


----------



## mi5

knockando said:


> you mean is there an m-hole?





Given how much loner m lasts - id be dubious about seeking it


----------



## Jamshyd

I think the word "plateau" is FAR more useful than "hole" because it imparts information that is independent of the subjective effects of a drug. The word plateau in and of itself indicates a (new) level. So much so that plateaux can be represented on a graph w.r.t. dose and time. I have no problem whatsoever with the use of this word for Ketamine or any other drug, because it imparts some understandable information regardless of the reader's background.

Whereas "hole," on the other hand, could mean just about anything to anyone and has nothing to do with gauging an experience. Its use is at best as meaningful as its omission; at worst can get people doing dangerous things in their futile attempt to reach that illusive "hole".


----------



## knock

But the qualitative nature of a plateau is completely undescribed by the word. The word hole has certain implications, such as being separated in some inescapable way from normal consciousness or even physical functioning. It hints at subjective experience.

I haven't experienced a k-hole, or k-plateau, or whatever you want to call it, I have limited Ketamine experience, but I do have some general ideas in my head about what it means based on what I've read. I completely understand that my idea might be some way off the actual experience. But for those who have obtained that experience I don't see a problem with them using a shorthand for it.

I take it BL is misbehaving for everyone just now...


----------



## Jamshyd

I think the word "plateau" is FAR more useful than "hole" because it imparts information that is independent of the subjective effects of a drug. The word plateau in and of itself indicates a (new) level. So much so that plateaux can be represented on a graph w.r.t. dose and time. I have no problem whatsoever with the use of this word for Ketamine or any other drug, because it imparts some understandable information regardless of the reader's background.

Whereas "hole," on the other hand, could mean just about anything to anyone and has nothing to do with gauging an experience. Its use is at best as meaningful as its omission; at worst can get people doing dangerous things in their futile attempt to reach that illusive "hole".


----------



## knock

sourcing's not allowed but yes you almost certainly got ripped off.


----------



## Wes_Mantooth

Hmm thats shit. How can they do it seeing as its legal? As in if they dont provide the goods they legally sold or sell a different product from which they advertised, surely thats illegal. So nobodys even allowed to pm each other decent sources for legal chemicals? Not doing much harm reduction for my wallet haha

EDIT: Not sure how i missed it before, but i just saw the vendors listed on the *snip*

I hope i get sent something at least, rather than teething powder. Probably not


----------



## yetanotherforum

Wes_Mantooth said:


> I hope i get sent something at least, rather than teething powder. Probably not



Maybe you'll get sent some of this:
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=533114

You could be up for 5 days, have liver failure, kidney damage, and panic attacks and maybe hyperanxiety for the rest of your life.

Like you said: better than nothing.

Seriously, bin whatever they send you, no matter how tough that feels. The UK market is so dangerous right now.


----------



## Fishface

Jamshyd said:


> Whereas "hole," on the other hand, could mean just about anything to anyone and has nothing to do with gauging an experience. Its use is at best as meaningful as its omission; at worst can get people doing dangerous things in their futile attempt to reach that illusive "hole".


Someone's starting to sound hole-ier than thou


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

Since you feel so strongly on the issue Jamshyd, and are quite experienced with ketamine, perhaps you ought to work out a proposal for a new plateau (or other word of your choice) based descriptor for K experiences.


----------



## MescalitoBandito

I have to agree with Jamshyd that the term "plateau" is probably much more accurate than "hole," but it's not as if we've all agreed to sit down and write a permanent and comprehensive drug lexicon.  Despite the fact that bluelighters are invariably the most intelligent and influential members of the international drug-using community, we are still a very tiny minority and hence we must take into account the way words are commonly used.  If language were purely functional, we wouldn't have the rich wordplay that makes the English language so much fun.

Still, I'd be interested in fleshing out a theory of plateaus, both for particular drugs and for dissociatives in general.  I have a feeling we could come up with a certain plateau or range of plateaus which most experienced users would agree could aptly (though informally) be called a k-hole (or m-hole or whatever).

I am very confident that groupings of different effects (individual to each person, but with enough commonalities to make classification useful) could be assigned to certain ranges of serum levels of ketamine (or other dissociatives, even though this discussion really belongs in the ketamine thread) much like the fairly well-accepted plateaus used to explain DXM doses.  For example, I think we can all agree that at a high enough dose a user will begin to lose motor control, and at a higher dose will lose all ability to move and eventually receive external perceptions.  While we might not all agree that this is a "k-hole" (I do) we can certainly agree that there are at the very least two broad plateaus or types of ketamine experiences.

Jamshyd, I think this is a fascinating discussion but maybe we should try to migrate it to the B&D Ketamine thread...Just a suggestion.  There doesn't appear to be a whole ton of new methoxetamine info anyway.


----------



## Ne0

Anyone done this while on SSRI (citalopram)? With DXM there wasn't any problems so wondering how it is with this.


----------



## pofacedhoe

Fishface said:


> Someone's starting to sound hole-ier than thou



hahaha


----------



## Roger&Me

Jamshyd said:


> I've been taking K and writing about it for over 6 years, yet never felt the need to use the ridiculous term "K-Hole".



You sure are passionate about semantics. :D


----------



## sog.pain4evr

what does m-hole mean?


----------



## Pulkka

sog.pain4evr said:


> what does m-hole mean?


Did you read the thread at all? Even the topic name? Anyways I think this thread needs some mod work.


----------



## Jamshyd

Roger&Me said:


> You sure are passionate about semantics. :D





> Jamshyd, I think this is a fascinating discussion but maybe we should try to migrate it to the B&D Ketamine thread...Just a suggestion. There doesn't appear to be a whole ton of new methoxetamine info anyway.





> Someone's starting to sound hole-ier than thou



I agree that this discussion ought to be relegated to a dissociatives forum. Alas, one cannot be found....

Is seeking clarity now denigrated as semantic egotism?

What if we want to distill  information so that we can understand it?

And communicate?

Θ


----------



## kuuhkuuh

Hey guys
I tried several 20-30mg dosis and liked them but once went up in the 40-50 area, which was entirely different. I liked it as well, but somehow i felt quite a bit nausea. Anybidy ever experience that? It was not too bad but i think i kindnof contrentated on that/was scared because of it and the generall weirdness.
Anybody else notice that? I heard that also happens on keta sometimes? Is there anything i can do? Strangely i felt that benzos do help a bit (maybe with the psych effects) but not too much plus it takes away nice effects of mxe as well. What about mcp, could that help?


----------



## knock

Jamshyd said:


> Is seeking clarity now denigrated as semantic egotism?



I'm willing to bet that more ketamine users understand "k-hole" than "denigrated as semantic egotism". Fancy Latin-root words don't automatically make things clearer. The more I read your sentence, the more opaque your communication seems.




> What if we want to distill  information so that we can understand it?
> 
> And communicate?



Perhaps you're being ironic 

Maybe it's only you who experiences "Ketamine plateaux".


----------



## memorytremory

you know, out of all the RC's i've been researching the past few weeks, this would be the only one i think i would seriously consider trying.

i just wonder about rc's and if they're going to end up causing a third arm to grow or something. 

i mean, if it's too good to be true... get it before the 'man' does?


----------



## Banjo Fury

Personally i think this blows everything out of the water, and i mean Everything at the moment! Roll on November...........Just reading the last few pages it seems there are no trip reports and all this talk about K holes, m- holes, pateau`s seriously some of you need to get a grip. 

Mods with respect clean this thread, damn it is a Mod.


----------



## Scoobysnacks

when i took mxe second time at a dose of 50mg  i had alcohol like symptoms( dont drink as i a tosser), ended up getting emotional  ringing people (wife, mum,etc) for there reassurances , very sad i know..that is something i would do on alcohol, defo not my cup of tea and that is not down to substance but down to how it made me feel, only ever dissociative ive taken.




Banjo Fury said:


> Personally i think this blows everything out of the water, and i mean Everything at the moment! Roll on November...........Just reading the last few pages it seems there are no trip reports and all this talk about K holes, m- holes, pateau`s seriously some of you need to get a grip.
> 
> Mods with respect clean this thread, damn it is a Mod.




are you serious??...ive read your posts on the trainwreck that is herbal high  you really need to be quiet mate...

ps ..wondered what brought you here?, anything to do with you upsetting everyone elsewhere??...of all the guys who left here after throwing there dummies out of there prams and found there niche at  herbalhighs you was the one i hoped and prayed would never return!!

pps..did i mention before that i love your nick.....yeh i did hundreds of times very sarcastically..haha


----------



## k.kat

Scoobysnacks said:


> when i took mxe second time at a dose of 50mg  i had alcohol like symptoms( dont drink as i a tosser), ended up getting emotional  ringing people (wife, mum,etc) for there reassurances , very sad i know..that is something i would do on alcohol, defo not my cup of tea and that is not down to substance but down to how it made me feel, only ever dissociative ive taken.



Hi hows it going,

I didn't like how it made me feel either, i had a stange emotional thing/feeling with it, yet i didnt find it itself a strong hit, i felt i needed a higher dose i took n50mg (snorted in one line)but am not going to try it again as there was just something about it,
Ket is so much better,


----------



## Scoobysnacks

/me waves upto his fav ladie k.kat


----------



## Banjo Fury

Scoobysnacks said:


> when i took mxe second time at a dose of 50mg  i had alcohol like symptoms( dont drink as i a tosser), ended up getting emotional  ringing people (wife, mum,etc) for there reassurances , very sad i know..that is something i would do on alcohol, defo not my cup of tea and that is not down to substance but down to how it made me feel, only ever dissociative ive taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you serious??...ive read your posts on the trainwreck that is herbal high  you really need to be quiet mate...
> 
> ps ..wondered what brought you here?, anything to do with you upsetting everyone elsewhere??...of all the guys who left here after throwing there dummies out of there prams and found there niche at  herbalhighs you was the one i hoped and prayed would never return!!
> 
> pps..did i mention before that i love your nick.....yeh i did hundreds of times very sarcastically..haha



:D

To be fair you do provide some entertainment.....I would agree methoxetamine is not for everybody. But this thread is for everybody`s experiences. Thanks for sharing yours. It seems to have been hijacked lately by the K hole, m hole, plateau obsessions. 

Also i am happy you finally had a good experience on with 6-apb, personally at the moment i think there are many far better compounds out there, which are far better value and the effects are more reliable. The synths of 6-apb seem to be getting weaker whilst the price is increasing. Some of the synths of aMT currently in the UK seem to be improving. 30mg initial doses instead of 50 mg seems the way to go by my experience. These synths are to be found in unusual places. 

I have never been away from b/l i just dont feel the need, like you, to talk constant shit. Also you seem to be following HH quite closely, yeh i have upset a couple of vendors and shills p). Also at least i do not hide behind several different aliases on different forums, would you like to share. 

Anyway peace, can everyone get back to discussing methoxetamine. Thank you.


----------



## Jamshyd

knockando said:


> Perhaps you're being ironic


I excuse you for being new, I just assume that most people on BL have gotten used to my flowery posts when slightly high by now and realize that I mean no harm in them. 



> Maybe it's only you who experiences "Ketamine plateaux".


ORLY?

Have you never looked at Erowid? What about pubmed? Have you ever looked at shulgin's books, perhaps? What about a dictionary?

"Plateau" has a very concrete english meaning and has little to do with subjective experience. "k-hole" is not. 

But I am sure you feel much better now that you managed to pin my down as an egoist. You probably made a few other cream their pants too because you've been _itching_ to call me that the moment you saw me. I'm glad I was able to help you.



Banjo Fury said:


> Personally i think this blows everything out of the water, and i mean Everything at the moment! Roll on November...........Just reading the last few pages it seems there are no trip reports and all this talk about K holes, m- holes, pateau`s seriously some of you need to get a grip.
> 
> Mods with respect clean this thread, damn it is a Mod.



I'm sure I'd say the same if I were advertising it on my vendor site.

Too bad I don't mod PD anymore, otherwise I would have moved this discussion to the k-hole thread.


----------



## hugo24

Discussions can k-hole? hugo roflmaoing...


----------



## Thou

A hole is essentially nothing or a "lack thereof". The term implies meaninglessness, imo. So negative.


What about the K-hill? An entire mountain of something!

Or better yet, the the K-Haberdashery, where one would take his ketamine to purchase a nice pear of slacks and an evening jacket.


----------



## knock

Jamshyd said:


> Have you never looked at Erowid? What about pubmed? Have you ever looked at shulgin's books, perhaps? What about a dictionary?
> 
> "Plateau" has a very concrete english meaning and has little to do with subjective experience. "k-hole" is not.
> 
> But I am sure you feel much better now that you managed to pin my down as an egoist. You probably made a few other cream their pants too because you've been _itching_ to call me that the moment you saw me. I'm glad I was able to help you.



Yes, I have been reading your posts and thinking "he's giving people a hard time for using a fairly innocuous phrase, he could do with some deflation". You gave me the opportunity. I took it! I wasn't interested in the reaction of an audience though, you got that wrong. Anyway, I meant no harm, my intention was playful.  Thanks for excusing me. 

On "plateau", point taken, it is a commonly used word in the context of drugs that exhibit plateaux.

Yes, it says nothing qualitative about the experience, other than that it is one of a plurality in the range. We agree on this, just not on the other thing I won't mention...


----------



## mi5

knockando said:


> On "plateau", point taken, it is a commonly used word in the context of drugs that exhibit plateaux.



I commonly use the word common to describe common things.


----------



## kuuhkuuh

kuuhkuuh said:


> Hey guys
> I tried several 20-30mg dosis and liked them but once went up in the 40-50 area, which was entirely different. I liked it as well, but somehow i felt quite a bit nausea. Anybidy ever experience that? It was not too bad but i think i kindnof contrentated on that/was scared because of it and the generall weirdness.
> Anybody else notice that? I heard that also happens on keta sometimes? Is there anything i can do? Strangely i felt that benzos do help a bit (maybe with the psych effects) but not too much plus it takes away nice effects of mxe as well. What about mcp, could that help?



anyone?


----------



## Blowmonkey

To reduce nause, try ginger, peppermint or cannabis. Works like a charm.


----------



## Scoobysnacks

dont know about *k-hole*, but banjo fury is defo a big *a-hole*..hahaha


----------



## pofacedhoe

this amuses me


----------



## Banjo Fury

me too


----------



## Turing Machine

I think people should be free to use whatever terms they feel are appropriate without fear of someone saying they're doing it wrong. It reminds me a lot of the word "stoned". Exactly how high does one have to be before they're stoned is beyond me. Shulgin uses similar phrases that are less than scientifically precise all the time, "cone of silence", "stoning effect" etc.

I have absolutely zero opinion on the use of the term "k hole" but I always interpreted the phrase K-hole to mean the near complete dissociation from reality and sensory input which oddly almost always lasts approximately an hour and is caused by taking surgical anesthetic level doses. This would be in opposition to doses taken in a social context, non-immobilizing doses that don't cause much if any dissociation. The first and only time I did ketamine a friend offered me a line that was much larger than any line I'd insufflated of anything before, within a few minutes I was in a complete alternate reality for an hour then as soon as I was able to walk I ran to the toilet to throw up. The rest of the day I felt as if I'd been in surgery earlier that day. My friend told me that was a k-hole and I took his word for it.


----------



## knock

This thread needs more life. I took 30mgs up my nose on Friday night and barely felt it, then last night took about 45mg orally, gargled and swished, after getting back from the pub and had one of the most visually psychedelic experiences I've had in a while.

In some ways it was unpleasant. I do not think Methoxetamine goes at all well with alcohol, the two times I've tried this it's taken on a dark edge. The flavour of the visuals was a bit uncomfortable: a subterranean cavern or biological interior made of alien/reptilian flesh, toothy mouths emerging from the tissue forming the "ceiling". A fleshy structure like a tree-trunk with an eye embedded half way up. These visions were persistent and left me with the feeling I had been taking a peek outside the Matrix.  But with an effort of will and some appropriate music it was possible to steer the visual development down less freakish routes and instead summon intricate 3D landscapes and such like. But still it felt like I wasn't in full thematic control.

Despite the disturbing element, it was overall very enjoyable. It was fun to get into that visual head space and notice how similar it is to acid or mushrooms. There was a definite voluntary shift in my consciousness which made me think that actually, this fully visual imagining is possible without drugs and indeed not guaranteed with them. At other points I was listening to dance music and felt strong euphoria - lovely! I also spent a while playing with verbal descriptions of the relationships between fictional characters. My imagination gets amplified big style.

So stimulating as well, I was quite tired when I took it at about 1am but ended up awake till after 7.


----------



## 7zark7

Scoobysnacks said:


> are you serious??...ive read your posts on the trainwreck that is herbal high  you really need to be quiet mate...



He / she still has a point though!

There's too much bickering over the semantics of an individual, subjective experience - in a thread where it doesn't belong. Jamshyd obviously has an issue with the term K-Hole, the colloquial phrase used by most Ketamine users to describe _his_ plateau. It almost seems like psychedelic snobbery!


----------



## Xamkou

seems like the product will be much more affordable when it returns


----------



## trogere

On the legal side, can methoxetamine be considered as an analog of ketamine by canadian law?


----------



## Xorkoth

Let's just keep the discussion to methoxetamine, rather than semantics, or especially about K which isn't the same drug.  

But honestly, let's just quit the semantics arguments.  They're tired.  People are going to use the terms they want.  Now if a new term entirely is being dreamed up, then it's just confusing slang.  But the term k-hole is well-used throughout the Internet and has been for a long time, including by some of the original quality reports that people read over the years.  If you don't like the term, then don't use it.  But damn, slang is a part of language.  I have a problem when people use slang to name drugs because then no one knows what they're talking about (like if someone came on asking questions about "kitty", I would insist on clarification and correct naming).

I totally understand your points, Jamshyd, and ultimately I agree, but people can use the term k-hole if that's how they think of it.  It's an established term and people understand at least something about what is being said with it.  The thought police don't live in this forum.


----------



## incognition

I think the term 'hole' is alright since i think of such holes as  _worm_holes/_warp_holes rather than _void_holes. 8)

EDIT:Sorry, i missed that last mod post.


----------



## nomy

Right, back on track finally. OK, so it's now 'late' November then before more of us can sample this interesting little chemical. 

I must admit that my cynical side always comes out after a small amount of samples achieve almost 100% positive reports, but is then followed by a long wait which builds up interest until the next batch comes along. I know this is pretty much normal, but I hope it matches the initial quality that reports suggest.


----------



## Xamkou

Me too, I love this chemical. It's also much more affordable this time around, it seems.


----------



## killermunchies

I have some on pre order.  Can't wait.  This thread makes it sound awesome.


----------



## petebog

Xamkou said:


> seems like the product will be much more affordable when it returns



I really hope so, price is all that's putting me off at the moment.


----------



## YaniCZka

is it really stronger than street ket? and if yes how many times roughly? thanks.


----------



## Feste

That would depend on the ket you get.


----------



## MescalitoBandito

Street ketamine can be pretty much any purity at any price...Hence the term "street".


----------



## deano88

so can anyone tell me from experience whats the best way to take this stuff? i was thinking 50mg in a capsule is this too under or overwhelming? or is it best snorted?

btw i'm experienced with drugs so i do like to take my doses on the high side


----------



## Fishface

Dilute and administer rectally


----------



## deano88

Fishface said:


> Dilute and administer rectally



lol i forgot to mention i'm not into that plugging business please don't say anything like 'don't 
knock it til you tried it' etc i just don't wanna do it this way and even if i did it would be very hard to try convince my mates its the best way haha 

but thanks for advice anyway 

so would 50mg in a capsule be enough you think? i might snort a line of it halfway through the trip too all depends how strong the oral dose is.

would like to know a bit moreabout the stuff like how long it lasts etc what the effects are like and can you go out in public on this stuff or is it just too noticable?


----------



## knock

deano88 said:


> lol i forgot to mention i'm not into that plugging business please don't say anything like 'don't
> knock it til you tried it' etc i just don't wanna do it this way and even if i did it would be very hard to try convince my mates its the best way haha
> 
> but thanks for advice anyway
> 
> so would 50mg in a capsule be enough you think? i might snort a line of it halfway through the trip too all depends how strong the oral dose is.
> 
> would like to know a bit moreabout the stuff like how long it lasts etc what the effects are like and can you go out in public on this stuff or is it just too noticable?



The information you seek is contained in the thread, boy! Do some work!

Also it seems odd that you turn up at this point in time, a point in time when the genuine chemical has not been available for a few weeks.


----------



## deano88

knockando said:


> The information you seek is contained in the thread, boy! Do some work!
> 
> Also it seems odd that you turn up at this point in time, a point in time when the genuine chemical has not been available for a few weeks.



i not got any yet but i got some on pre order for when the genuine stuff comes which should hopefully be by next week so i'm gathering some info on it before i try.


----------



## knock

deano88 said:


> i not got any yet but i got some on pre order for when the genuine stuff comes which should hopefully be by next week so i'm gathering some info on it before i try.



OK good, just checking!

I'm feeling benevolent now so here are some dosing details from my notebook.

My preferred dosing routine (I'm doing it as I type  )is to put between 25mg and 50mg under my tongue and leave it till my mouth fills with methoxetmine/saliva solution then swish it about and gargle it for a minute before swallowing it. Seems to hit harder and faster than sniffing. I find sniffing this is a bit of a waste of the chemical. I wouldn't cap it either, why waste precious lovely drugs in the stomach. You want this in your bloodstream not your toilet. If you insist on capping then you probably need to up the dose but why bother?

Main effects last 3-6+ hours depending on the dose - by this I mean on 50mg there's no way I could sleep till after the sixth hour. I've always fallen asleep while residual effects were present, so I can't say when it's completely over. Antidepressant effects last for several days!

Effects at the lower end include humour, euphoria, stimulation, empathy and loss of motor control. As you increase dosage these all increase but the psychedelic side grows too and brings with it the potential for luxurious CEVs and even mild OEVs.

I haven't gone above 50mg yet, I am trying to conserve my supplies! For a first time, even if you think you are hard, I would keep below 40mg.

I find it to be incompatible with large amounts of alcohol. Only mushies  and this make me feel like that. Using methoxetamine has made me cut down my drinking significantly. I have no desire to drink when I'm on this, and if I drink too much beforehand the booze wears off during the peak, which doesn't feel good; in fact this drug makes me feel that booze fucks my brain up, which it probably does. On the other hand this drug on its own feels like nothing but goodness.

I actually think there's quite a lot of similarity between this and mushroom trip, although it's been a long time since my last mushroom trip.


I just want to add something about this thing you said:



> btw i'm experienced with drugs so i do like to take my doses on the high side



There is a world of experience to be explored in the space between low and high doses, of whatever drug. When you increase dosage of a drug which has multiple effects, some effects grow faster than others and can overwhelm them. If you consistently dose at the high end, I guarantee that you are missing stuff that goes on at the lower end. You're also spending more than you need to. Don't feel you have to go mental all the time!


----------



## deano88

knockando said:


> OK good, just checking!
> 
> I'm feeling benevolent now so here are some dosing details from my notebook.
> 
> My preferred dosing routine (I'm doing it as I type  )is to put between 25mg and 50mg under my tongue and leave it till my mouth fills with methoxetmine/saliva solution then swish it about and gargle it for a minute before swallowing it. Seems to hit harder and faster than sniffing. I find sniffing this is a bit of a waste of the chemical. I wouldn't cap it either, why waste precious lovely drugs in the stomach. You want this in your bloodstream not your toilet. If you insist on capping then you probably need to up the dose but why bother?
> 
> Main effects last 3-6+ hours depending on the dose - by this I mean on 50mg there's no way I could sleep till after the sixth hour. I've always fallen asleep while residual effects were present, so I can't say when it's completely over. Antidepressant effects last for several days!
> 
> Effects at the lower end include humour, euphoria, stimulation, empathy and loss of motor control. As you increase dosage these all increase but the psychedelic side grows too and brings with it the potential for luxurious CEVs and even mild OEVs.
> 
> I haven't gone above 50mg yet, I am trying to conserve my supplies! For a first time, even if you think you are hard, I would keep below 40mg.
> 
> I find it to be incompatible with large amounts of alcohol. Only mushies  and this make me feel like that. Using methoxetamine has made me cut down my drinking significantly. I have no desire to drink when I'm on this, and if I drink too much beforehand the booze wears off during the peak, which doesn't feel good; in fact this drug makes me feel that booze fucks my brain up, which it probably does. On the other hand this drug on its own feels like nothing but goodness.
> 
> I actually think there's quite a lot of similarity between this and mushroom trip, although it's been a long time since my last mushroom trip.
> 
> 
> I just want to add something about this thing you said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a world of experience to be explored in the space between low and high doses, of whatever drug. When you increase dosage of a drug which has multiple effects, some effects grow faster than others and can overwhelm them. If you consistently dose at the high end, I guarantee that you are missing stuff that goes on at the lower end. You're also spending more than you need to. Don't feel you have to go mental all the time!




thanks very much for the really helpfull reply mate didn't expect so much detail! ok so what i might do then is the under the tongue method you mentioned starting off on 40 mgs then maybe a small 15mg redose about 4 or 5 hours in but i dunno if i'll definately do that yet depends really.

 personaly i don't mind dabbing drugs but some of my mates hate it cuz of the awful taste so how bad tasting is this stuff say compared to AMT? cuz that stuff taste proper rank 

also if i was to go the capping method would it really be that much of a waste like you say? i would put 50mg in the cap would i still have a good buzz going this way?i defo not going the snorting route anyway but will more than likely go the under the tongue method as i want the best out of this chemical its just all depends on what way my mates decide they want it ya know.

keep us updated on your trip if you can!


----------



## knock

deano88 said:


> thanks very much for the really helpfull reply mate didn't expect so much detail!



That's OK, I am a bit evangelical about it as I like it so much!



> ok so what i might do then is the under the tongue method you mentioned starting off on 40 mgs then maybe a small 15mg redose about 4 or 5 hours in but i dunno if i'll definately do that yet depends really.



I said start off under 40! If I remember right my first dose was 15-20mg and you can feel it at that level, I thought it was Christmas and I loved everyone. I still do.



> personaly i don't mind dabbing drugs but some of my mates hate it cuz of the awful taste so how bad tasting is this stuff say compared to AMT? cuz that stuff taste proper rank



It tastes fine, it's a little chemically but certainly not disgusting. There's no aftertaste. I am aware I have to be careful here, some people can't handle the taste of MDMA but I like it  If the taste of MDMA is comparable to a strong blue cheese then this tastes like Dairy Lea. It has no significant smell that I have noticed. Certainly nothing like AMT.



> also if i was to go the capping method would it really be that much of a waste like you say? i would put 50mg in the cap would i still have a good buzz going this way?i defo not going the snorting route anyway but will more than likely go the under the tongue method as i want the best out of this chemical its just all depends on what way my mates decide they want it ya know.



I have never capped it so I can't say but generally absorption of drugs through the digestive tract is slower and less efficient. This is a valuable chemical which could deliver a lifetime of love so I would recommend treating it a bit like saffron or gold, i.e. make a little go a long way. So plugging or sub-lingual is in my view the way forward.



> keep us updated on your trip if you can!



I only did 25mg tonight as I fucked up various preparations and do want to get some sleep... but it's great!

This is a very complex drug and although I've been experimenting almost every weekend for the last two months I feel I've just scratched the surface. Not just in terms of dose but also the network of parameters which feed into the experience. Set and setting. This is a dissociative, a stimulant, an opiate, an empathogen, a lovely cockle-warmer sitting round the fire side, a true psychedelic, capable of a bewildering array of effects. It's almost like a Swiss army knife of a drug.

My experience with dissociatives is a few bumps of Ketamine, a fuck-load of nitrous and this current chemical under discussion. I don't feel qualified to compare this to Ketamine or similar drugs, maybe they're all like this? If so why has it taken me so long to find them? I love it so much!

As you can see I'm peaking as I write this :D

It's life enhancing!


----------



## nomy

^^blatant envy^^


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

how is this stuff compared with k?


----------



## 7zark7

LSDMDMA&9012771 said:
			
		

> how is this stuff compared with k?



Jeez… I can't even describe the K experience, let alone compare it to a chemical that is both simultaneously very different and very similar!


----------



## Xamkou

I hear over at drug-forum an admin was calling this chemical a scam and banning people from talking about it? 

It should return this week according to the main sellers!


----------



## Blowmonkey

^ Alfa is an idiot, no discussion. But please, refrain from posting about availability and possible sellers, that has no place on BL.


----------



## knock

deano88 said:


> would i still have a good buzz going this way?



I just noticed this in your post. The word _buzz_ has certain connotations and I wouldn't describe Methoxetamine as a buzz drug. That makes it sound like a plain or perhaps euphoric stimulant. It's not that. It's not mephedrone, it's not speed, it's not cocaine, or anything else I would describe as giving me a buzz. It's not primarily a stimulant, the stimulant effect is probably not due to direct action on the central nervous system, rather it's more likely due to the brain responding to neural pathways being activated which are not normally, although I know next to nothing about this scientific stuff, it's just how it feels to me in comparison to other things I've taken. Perhaps it would be better to call this effect _excitement_ rather than _stimulation_...

Maybe you use the word _buzz_ differently though.


----------



## incognition

I'm sure the stimulation have plain ol' dopaminergic reasons, just like with ketamine and PCP, but that part is luckily totally overpowered by the more sought after effects at higher doses. 

Ketamine also have this swiss army knife aspect. Low doses makes you stimulated, and higher doses.. eh, far from stimulated, except for the "comedown". 

But maybe its the wide range of transmittor substances affected that makes the popular dissociatives so nice. MK-801 is supposed to solely work on NMDA, but seems just like a nightmare. But whats "true" affinity for certain receptors and whats funny chain reactions in the brain i'll leave for the experts..





knockando said:


> I just noticed this in your post. The word _buzz_ has certain connotations and I wouldn't describe Methoxetamine as a buzz drug. That makes it sound like a plain or perhaps euphoric stimulant. It's not that. It's not mephedrone, it's not speed, it's not cocaine, or anything else I would describe as giving me a buzz. It's not primarily a stimulant, the stimulant effect is probably not due to direct action on the central nervous system, rather it's more likely due to the brain responding to neural pathways being activated which are not normally, although I know next to nothing about this scientific stuff, it's just how it feels to me in comparison to other things I've taken. Perhaps it would be better to call this effect _excitement_ rather than _stimulation_...
> 
> Maybe you use the word _buzz_ differently though.


----------



## drugs

I hope this becomes available again soon. Looks like one of the best new chems to hit the market recently. Along with the other less available arylcyclohexylamine derivatives.


----------



## deano88

knockando said:


> I just noticed this in your post. The word _buzz_ has certain connotations and I wouldn't describe Methoxetamine as a buzz drug. That makes it sound like a plain or perhaps euphoric stimulant. It's not that. It's not mephedrone, it's not speed, it's not cocaine, or anything else I would describe as giving me a buzz. It's not primarily a stimulant, the stimulant effect is probably not due to direct action on the central nervous system, rather it's more likely due to the brain responding to neural pathways being activated which are not normally, although I know next to nothing about this scientific stuff, it's just how it feels to me in comparison to other things I've taken. Perhaps it would be better to call this effect _excitement_ rather than _stimulation_...
> 
> Maybe you use the word _buzz_ differently though.



yeah when i say buzz i just basicly mean the effects of the drug i say the same if i take mushrooms i dont mean it as in stimulant effect alone.

by the way whats this stuff like for going out in public? would you be able to say walk to the shops and face the public without looking too noticable?


----------



## knock

deano88 said:


> yeah when i say buzz i just basicly mean the effects of the drug i say the same if i take mushrooms i dont mean it as in stimulant effect alone.
> 
> by the way whats this stuff like for going out in public? would you be able to say walk to the shops and face the public without looking too noticable?



I've never taken it outside; well I did go to the shop once immediately after consumption and I started getting a bit wobbly in the aisles but I wasn't peaking.

I find at higher doses it makes my body a bit awkward to manage - I end up lurching around the house with my head at a funny angle. It's only a passing resemblance to drunkenness, there's no real clumsiness, but I end up being very deliberate about my actions and I'm sure I would look a bit strange in the high street.


----------



## deano88

knockando said:


> I've never taken it outside; well I did go to the shop once immediately after consumption and I started getting a bit wobbly in the aisles but I wasn't peaking.
> 
> I find at higher doses it makes my body a bit awkward to manage - *I end up lurching around the house with my head at a funny angle*. It's only a passing resemblance to drunkenness, there's no real clumsiness, but I end up being very deliberate about my actions and I'm sure I would look a bit strange in the high street.



this made me laugh. so basicly then you would just look a bit pissed? or maybe a bit slow or retarded?

think i'll stay in


----------



## Scoobysnacks

i have took this and would recomend a cheap bottle of cider instead as the effects are very similar haha


----------



## Ohwhatfun

*snip*


----------



## MrTiHKAL

Ohwhatfun said:


> *snip*



You can't at the moment, the new batch is not set to hit the country until late november at which time it will be pretty easy to find as there are lots of places stocking it.

@Scoob - Seriously mate, either you had fake stuff or didn't take enough your comparison is ridiculous and couldn't actually be more wrong.


----------



## Xamkou

Ohwhatfun said:


> *snip*



You'll have a hell of a job. The official vendors don't ship to the US and Australia (analogue laws).


----------



## knock

deano88 said:


> this made me laugh. so basicly then you would just look a bit pissed? or maybe a bit slow or retarded?
> 
> think i'll stay in



When the effects first take hold it might look like I've been drinking as the wobbliness takes me by surprise and I might stagger a bit, but I compensate and the end result is, I suppose, and I hate to say it, walking a bit like a zombie or a mechanoid. However I'm ancient and decrepit and have only taken this late at night when my body needs a rest, so this may be a factor.

It's not really something I would want to take in a public place, it's probably best suited for solitary use, or with a close friend or lover. And I'm the sort that likes taking acid in clubs.


----------



## killermunchies

Xamkou said:


> You'll have a hell of a job. The official vendors don't ship to the US and Australia (analogue laws).



That's not true.  I ordered from an official vendor and I'm in the US.  Analogue laws don't cover schedule III drugs.  Ketamine is schedule III.


----------



## nanoshot

I have read post after post about this drug and could not find anyones real experiences using IM as the method. Hasn't anyone mixed this up with bacteriostatic water, filtered it and injected it IM? I like ketamine. I like 100mg IM doses at a time while listening to vocal trance music, pretty girls voices with lots of subtle echoes and repetition, while having my eyes shut enjoying the CEV's and taking a "ride" to the music. I have read everyone here plays around with 10mg here up the nose and there. I'm interested in getting down to business. I want to IM 50mg to see what it's all about, and then from what I've read about how much more potential Methoxetamine has, I plan to unlock it with a 100mg IM dose about an hour after my first 50mg IM dose. What do you think? Has anyone gone this way yet? It would be awesome to take a 4+hr solid "ride" with my eyes shut listening to my vocal trance music as it takes me on a journey. Is this possible with this drug like it is with K and do you think i will attain it with my dosings?


----------



## harvester

Xamkou said:


> You'll have a hell of a job. The official vendors don't ship to the US and Australia (analogue laws).


I know I'm new to this whole thing, but analogue laws cover pretty much all RCs. The wording of the law is this: "chemicals "substantially similar" to an illegal drug (in Schedule I or II) to be treated as if it were also in Schedule I or II, but only if it is intended for human consumption."

So not only might this not be covered by the analogue act, but it doesn't really matter...this RC certainly isn't any more restricted than any others, and many vendors ship to the US.

edit: Furthermore, I'm looking at the different "offical vendor" sites, and at least a couple of them appear to ship to the us.


----------



## any major dude

Please watch the vendor discussion guys.  Its not allowed on bluelight and will result in warnings/infractions/bans if it continues.


----------



## YaniCZka

have anybody tried using it a couple of days in row? is there any tollerance then? with the afterglow mentioned before i would expect the effect to differ somehow... cheers.


----------



## DaW

can anyone provide a proper way to i.m this? I know how to i.m basically, but never i.m'ed something thats originally in powder/crystal form...PM or something would be very appreciated


----------



## knock

YaniCZka said:


> have anybody tried using it a couple of days in row? is there any tollerance then? with the afterglow mentioned before i would expect the effect to differ somehow... cheers.



I've taken it two nights in a row and noticed very little or no tolerance. I did up the dose a bit, but the experience was proportionately more powerful.

Just my subjective experience.


----------



## deano88

knockando said:


> I've taken it two nights in a row and noticed very little or no tolerance. I did up the dose a bit, but the experience was proportionately more powerful.
> 
> Just my subjective experience.



How did you take your dose and how much you take?


----------



## nanoshot

DaW said:


> can anyone provide a proper way to i.m this? I know how to i.m basically, but never i.m'ed something thats originally in powder/crystal form...PM or something would be very appreciated



Take a gram of it, dissolve it in 10ml of bacteriostatic water, suck it all up with a 10ml syringe, screw a .22u Watman filter to the end of the syringe, put a 22gauge needle on the other end of the watman filter, then push all 10ml's into a empty, pre-sealed sterile 10ml vial. Now you have 10ml's of Methoxetamine at 100mg/ml. Now, use a 29gauge insulin needle. Each incriment of 10 on the needle equals 10mg of Methoxetamine. So draw up to the 40 mark on the insulin syringe and you have 40mg of Methox. Inject into the muscle into your shoulder. It doesn't hurt. If you want to snort it, cook it out on a plate on top of a pot with an inch of low boiling water in it. Then it will turn back to a powder. A great way to dose if you don't have an accurate scale.


----------



## knock

deano88 said:
			
		

> How did you take your dose and how much you take?



To quote myself:



knockando said:


> This thread needs more life. I took 30mgs up my nose on Friday night and barely felt it, then last night took about 45mg orally, gargled and swished, after getting back from the pub and had one of the most visually psychedelic experiences I've had in a while.



Note this wasn't coloured trails and whatnot, but well formed CEVs. Also a freaky bit where I was listening to techno and it felt liked I'd taken MDMA.


----------



## Saucy

Just finished the last of my Methoxetamine. Solid 80mg dose along with 10mg hydrocodone; very pleasant. I'm really looking forward to getting some more of this once the second batch is ready.


----------



## Scoobysnacks

MrTiHKAL said:


> You can't at the moment, the new batch is not set to hit the country until late november at which time it will be pretty easy to find as there are lots of places stocking it.
> 
> @Scoob - Seriously mate, either you had fake stuff or didn't take enough your comparison is ridiculous and couldn't actually be more wrong.



i took 50 mg MrT, it just wasnt my thing, and i can only compare it to being drunk, my first and last expereience with this kind of drug, made me wobbly and all emotional, just not my cup of tea mate


----------



## DaW

nanoshot said:


> Take a gram of it, dissolve it in 10ml of bacteriostatic water, suck it all up with a 10ml syringe, screw a .22u Watman filter to the end of the syringe, put a 22gauge needle on the other end of the watman filter, then push all 10ml's into a empty, pre-sealed sterile 10ml vial. Now you have 10ml's of Methoxetamine at 100mg/ml. Now, use a 29gauge insulin needle. Each incriment of 10 on the needle equals 10mg of Methoxetamine. So draw up to the 40 mark on the insulin syringe and you have 40mg of Methox. Inject into the muscle into your shoulder. It doesn't hurt. If you want to snort it, cook it out on a plate on top of a pot with an inch of low boiling water in it. Then it will turn back to a powder. A great way to dose if you don't have an accurate scale.




Thanks for this detailed guide! I lm gonna do this just as you said, except for using the thigh as i am used injecting in there


----------



## aldare

Scoobysnacks said:


> i took 50 mg MrT, it just wasnt my thing, and i can only compare it to being drunk, my first and last expereience with this kind of drug, made me wobbly and all emotional, just not my cup of tea mate



I have the same with K (I still never tried methoxetamine, but I believe it is the same case), unless I use it with MDMA. With MDMA it turns into a weapon which can hardly be compared to anything else. I always need to redose MDMA appropriately to be still on that, otherwise K turns into that unpleasant simple state. I always start with MDMA and once I feel the effects, I can use K.


----------



## Taoluo

Scoobysnacks said:


> i took 50 mg MrT, it just wasnt my thing, and i can only compare it to being drunk, my first and last expereience with this kind of drug, made me wobbly and all emotional, just not my cup of tea mate



Snorted or oral? 50mg snorted for me takes me into a different dimension. The only similarity to being drunk is the lack of coordination/numbness.


----------



## Ne0

So has anyone tried this while on SSRI? I hgave taken citalopram for one month and now would like to try this again. Any possible threats?


----------



## smellytim

has anyone tried this while on serotonin psychedelics? i think id like to try combining some with some 4-aco-dmt or something. id probably try it on its own first though, since i dont have much experience with dissociatives.


----------



## Boombox2

I've tried it with AMT, Tim. It was lovely.


----------



## DexterMeth

Xamkou said:


> 50mg sample has been described as enough for two experiments so I'm going to say 25-30 would be sufficient. *This is brand new though? *So start small.



Whenever I hear/read this I immediately think, "Oh, so this guy knows far less about it than a real chemist."


----------



## Mitchi

Does anyone know about possible shelf-life?


----------



## YaniCZka

low doses of ket are great for hardhouse parties. would you say that its the same with this? i mean most of the reports are about rather strong doses around 50mg. But I dont need to get into different dimension, just a bit fucked up and euphoric to party. would this be good? thks!


----------



## nanoshot

This thread is lame. Maybe cause not many people have Methox left.. Like I said, I'm not interested in hearing about 20mg~30mg up someones nose. Get down to business.. Let's hear about IM! And a dose that takes you to a ketmaine like concious. Shelf life?? It's a Hcl salt, isn't it? Shelf life would be years.. Like your going to have it sitting around that long..


----------



## 7zark7

YaniCZka said:


> low doses of ket are great for hardhouse parties. would you say that its the same with this? i mean most of the reports are about rather strong doses around 50mg. But I dont need to get into different dimension, just a bit fucked up and euphoric to party. would this be good? thks!



I think so - but you are talking smaller doses than K IMO - probably 10mg or so.

Word of caution though… because of MXE's (seemingly) longer-lasting properties, the effects might build up over a few hours so you are a little more 'out of it'


----------



## YaniCZka

7zark7 said:


> I think so - but you are talking smaller doses than K IMO - probably 10mg or so.
> 
> Word of caution though… because of MXE's (seemingly) longer-lasting properties, the effects might build up over a few hours so you are a little more 'out of it'



thanks, will try it hopefuly soon enough.


----------



## Mercc96

~How long could one store MXE for seeing as I am meant to be having 500mgs coming soon in the post but I am rather aprehenxive about taking it just yet, maybe after a few months of trip reports I will.


----------



## Xamkou

It's HcL so should be fine for a while.


----------



## nomy

All this anticipating is driving me crazy....tick-tock, tick-tock......


----------



## abore

There's definitely some excitement.  Dissociatives =  so I'm really looking forward to this.  I also plan on mixing it with some 4-aco-dmt sometime to see where that takes me.  Shouldn't be too long now.


----------



## Mitchi

nomy said:


> All this anticipating is driving me crazy....tick-tock, tick-tock......



And there is an analog-act on the way in my country. So they better hurry up


----------



## haydennn

Treatderek said:


> Is there anything that doesn't? :D  Be safe guys



Umm yeah, Naphyrone

That chemical should just be burn't and never synthesised again.


----------



## Mona Lisa

Mitchi said:


> And there is an analog-act on the way in my country. So they better hurry up


Where are you based?


----------



## Mitchi

I'm from Denmark


----------



## DaW

oooh maaaan i cant wait till my shipment arrives thats just unbearable ^^ just tied ket today for the first time, and MAN i tell you now i want this stuff even more! Marvellous


----------



## az5000

*Experience*

I took 80mg of methoxetamine yesterday that I saved from October. I have very little experience when it comes to dissociatives so I don't really have a reference point other than very low doses of ketamine / dxm.

Measured my dose out on scales accurate to 5mg. From previous experience, sublingual is definitely the way to go especially as I have a blocked nose. Not eaten anything for 5 hours.

T = 0:00 - Measured out 80mg and put it in my mouth. Strange numb tingling feeling similar to toothpaste or mouthwash. Swilled it around for 10 minutes or so until so much saliva had built up in my mouth I had to swallow. The taste is not unpleasant unlike some other chemicals.

T + 0:20 - Put on my tripping playlist and lay down in bed with the light off. Nothing noticeable other than a slight light-headed feel and a great feeling of anticipation. Music definitely does sound better.

T + 0:40 - Definitely coming up now. Feeling paradoxical stimulation / sedation wanting to both lie down and go outside at the same time. Vision is slightly blurred and everthing has a 'weirdness' about it. I accidentally catch a glimpse of myself in the mirror and scare the living shit out of myself, then find the person looking back at me laughing. On another note, everything sounds strange and 'hollow'.

T + 1:00 - From this point, time started to go extremely slow. From this point onwards I was too mashed to type anything on the computer so everything from here is in hindsight. I was still listening to music and it seemed as if each song lasted for hours. Everything even seemed lower pitch as if my actual sense of perception had been slowed down somehow. At this point I closed the curtains and curled up into a ball on my bed and went into what I can only describe as a waking dream. I imagined myself flying through space, traveling vast distances and suddenly everything seemed to make sense. I realised that the meaning of life is to create your own meaning. I realised death was nothing to be scared of and is an inevitability (all the more reason to enjoy live). I saw how weird our world would look to an alien observing us. I though about every aspect of our world and society and how strange it actually is.

T + 5:00 - I must have dozed off at some point, but I know it definitely wasn't too long ago. Maybe an hour at max. The effects are starting to wear off and I find my thought processes returning to normal. 

T + 7:00 - Effects have almost worn off now, but there seems to be some kind of residual "happy" feeling that will not go.

In essence, this is an experience I would definitely like to repeat and I intend to get some more methoxetamine as soon as humanly possible


----------



## knock

nice first post az5000 and way to dive in at the deep end on the methoxetamine!

Frustrated I finished my stash last weekend


----------



## az5000

knockando said:


> nice first post az5000 and way to dive in at the deep end on the methoxetamine!
> 
> Frustrated I finished my stash last weekend



Thanks, I did actually try a small amount (10mg) last weekend to check for allergies etc and in the name of harm reduction I really wouldn't recommend starting out on such a high dose of a relatively un-researched chemical. Can't wait to get some more (hopefully by next weekend).


----------



## killermunchies

Nice trip report az5000.  Now I'm only more anxious for my order to arrive.  This recent delay is killing me.


----------



## DaW

killermunchies said:


> Nice trip report az5000.  Now I'm only more anxious for my order to arrive.  This recent delay is killing me.



Haha you say it, me too :D btw, nice trip report!


----------



## knock

DevinTheDude said:


> I'm curious as to how many people on here have noted significant ego loss on this substance.
> 
> I remember back in my DXM days I experienced complete ego loss a couple times and a tleast partial loss most times.



I temporarily lost my understanding of who I "am" and what it is to be human, if that's what you mean. I was aware of the flow of time. Is that partial ego loss? 45mg sublingual.


----------



## Xamkou

Got my hands on the purest K I've ever had on Friday and need this even more now.


----------



## nomy

^^thanks for the update. I'm on pre-order and just hope this latest synth is the same. If it is, I get the feeling this is going to be BIG.

I have followed all of this thread and I may have missed it, but wondered if anyone has tried this in a social setting after alcohol. Used in similar settings to K?


----------



## barera

How effective is snorting this and whats a good dose to snort?


----------



## knock

nomy said:


> ^^thanks for the update. I'm on pre-order and just hope this latest synth is the same. If it is, I get the feeling this is going to be BIG.
> 
> I have followed all of this thread and I may have missed it, but wondered if anyone has tried this in a social setting after alcohol. Used in similar settings to K?



Yes, low dose (25mg), had a fun night with a mate. The mild stimulation seemed dominant for me, we larked about but also had some deeper conversation, emotions about various topics being noticeably more exposed. I'm not really sure about the K comparison at this dosage, but maybe. He was pissed and on tramadol and prozac too. That is probably not advisable but he suffered no ill effects.


----------



## DaW

in stock bitches!!! Ooooh yessssssss


----------



## nomy

Looking forward to sampling this product, and this thread to ignite!


----------



## Xamkou

MxE is back!


----------



## amanitadine

nomy said:


> Result. Wednesday/Thursday dispatch for me.
> 
> Looking forward to sampling this product, and this thread to ignite!



And what relevance does your business dealings with a vendor have to do with this drug? Jesus. So many in this thread seem to willingly ignore the no-vendor discussion. It gets old. This thread is cluttered with half-veiled vendor talk.

Enough.


----------



## Xamkou

Currently enjoying a midweek Ketamine trip, so excited for this. Will be ordering some tomorrow. I never used MxE in doses over 50mg so it will be interesting to experiment.


----------



## nomy

^^who made you mod? 

Can't see as my post was vendor talk, All the vendors are on the same timeline. But so you can sleep better I've edited what I presume you consider the offending line. I suggest you do the same to my quote then. 

Excuse me for displaying a little excitement.


----------



## Xamkou

Me?


----------



## knock

He meant Amanitadine, who was being a bit precious.


----------



## pofacedhoe

its just that when you read a thread with vendor talk after the date its useless information and thats why its not clever to fill a thread full of SHIT as six months from now someone may want info but have to trawl through a sea of useless posts to find anything relevant


----------



## knock

Except there was no vendor talk, there was someone showing excitement, that's all.

Moaning about another post which was at the very worst borderline, can also be deemed as SHIT that people have to wade through. Let the mods do their jobs.


----------



## Blowmonkey

Please read the following:


> *No Drug Sourcing or Vendor Discussion:* Bluelight is not a place to buy, sell or trade drugs, or to find people or places to buy/sell/trade drugs with. This includes all drugs, legal and illegal. Don't discuss where you or other people acquire(d) your drugs, and don't ask others to discuss it. Don't post vendors' names, and don't copy and paste anything from their website, emails, or other vendor messages of any kind. Don't link to or discuss other sites where information about drug sources is shared. It's none of our business where you get your drugs.
> 
> *No discussing quality, availability or price:* This is related to the 'no sources' rule. NONE of this stuff is our business, and none of it is "bluelight material." Quality, availability and price are all about acquiring drugs, which is a topic we do not discuss here.


http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=528308

Amanitadine is right, just cut it out with all the talk of when you're going to order and when it's back in stock or mentioning which of the vendors is considered legitimate. Familiarize yourself with the rules please.


----------



## knock

So instead of not discussing vendors, the thread is now degrading into discussing forum rules. Great!

Sorry if I appear argumentative but self-appointed judges piss me off.


----------



## Blowmonkey

This will all be removed into a garbage bin when a moderator will have time for it anyways. Untill then, knock yourself out and be pissed off all you want.


----------



## knock

You keep at it you big ape


----------



## nomy

I may as well post my response, as it appears to be me that caused all this, and it will all get binned along with all the crap anyway as blowmonkey says 

The only part of the rules that applied to my crime was this bit: _and don't copy and paste anything from their website, emails, or other vendor messages of any kind_

Nothing was copied or pasted. Although I will concede that I was cutting it fine. But sorry if it was deemed a rule break. I am normally very careful, honest. Put it down to over exuberance or something. 

It's all kind of academic now anyway since I edited my offending message. Though slightly ironic that the offending message is still on display as a quote from the new mod though 

On topic...Early on in this thread there were a few reports of a very uplifting and almost anti-depressant afterglow effect. I just wondered if this was universally felt?


----------



## Solipsis

I was pretty excited about getting and trying this until someone asked me if it isn't neurotoxic when I told them it is an arylcyclohexylamine.
Honestly I would still give it a try at least once or a few times but as a ketamine replacement suddenly I worry a little considering PCP's toxicity - funny how someone can give you "RC fear" just like that even though I know this is hypocritical of me.


----------



## Space Ways

Solipsis said:


> I was pretty excited about getting and trying this until someone asked me if it isn't neurotoxic when I told them it is an arylcyclohexylamine.
> Honestly I would still give it a try at least once or a few times but as a ketamine replacement suddenly I worry a little considering PCP's toxicity - funny how someone can give you "RC fear" just like that even though I know this is hypocritical of me.



Is PCP really that much harder on the brain than an equal duration exposure to ketamine?  I know this is not an easily answerable question.  I also thought that  some of the toxicity of PCP was related to contamination with its nitrile precursors but I can't substantiate that right now.

I do wish more of these new dissociatives tended more towards K-like duration.  That always feels just right to me, even if I'm getting less drugged-ness for my buck.


----------



## shikidala

No one else a bit shocked after reading the privacy policy of one of the main sites selling this chemical? I sure aint using any of these sites. Here's a little excerpt:



> *snip* -quote led to vendor
> 
> They can sell or disclose your info to 3rd parties
> 
> -any major dude


----------



## amanitadine

knockando said:


> Except there was no vendor talk, there was someone showing excitement, that's all.
> 
> Moaning about another post which was at the very worst borderline, can also be deemed as SHIT that people have to wade through. Let the mods do their jobs.



I wasn't going to respond in defense of myself at the risk of clogging this thread with more bullshit, but after thinking about it seems like alot of people are missing the point. . . 

How many people know (or care?) that Bluelights primary purpose is *Harm Reduction* ? Vendor discussion, of any sort, has no place on Bluelight. Did you know that Bluelight is privately owned? And one of the few tenets of the BLUA is no sourcing or vendor discussion.....and no discussions of availability, price, etc. Not only are we asked by the owners of this site to refrain from such, but these exclusions are absolutely *vital* to the health of this site. Half of this thread has been talk of "release dates" and delays, and even prices. Bluelight is not here to help anyone buy or sell drugs. I've been a presence on Bluelight for almost ten years (this user name and join date came after my release from prison) and I must say I've been deeply dismayed at the direction the site has taken. Since mephedrone, "benzo fury", etc, Bluelight has veered dangerously close at times to being dominated by thinly veiled marketing ploys. It makes me sad..it makes others sad, and now we are seeing a mass exodus of long term respected members because of the devolution taking place.

Let the mods do their jobs? Are we really not capable of policing ourselves and honoring these simple requests? Do you have any idea how much work it takes to be a moderator on Bluelight? Do you realize these mods do their jobs for free? And that Bluelight costs money to operate, and that all this inane vendor talk not only compromises the integrity of the site but also makes a helluva lot more work for the mods? Man........I would like to think we could each do our part, and lighten this load, and keep Bluelight what it is intended to be: A harm reduction site.

Cheers


----------



## cosmic._.ape

*Beware*

The British government changed some laws three days ago to ban new drugs faster.
It is still legal to posses, buy and produce this one, but for how long? Probably no much longer that the time it will take for its name to appear in some national newspaper.

Now they do not even need to consult scientists to ban anything they want; and we know how addicted to ban (interesting) drugs governments are.

It will be dirtier on the black market, so I thought I'd better write this for harm reduction purposes, just in case anyone wanted to take precautions


----------



## pofacedhoe

knockando said:


> So instead of not discussing vendors, the thread is now degrading into discussing forum rules. Great!
> 
> Sorry if I appear argumentative but self-appointed judges piss me off.



and maybe talking about where and when you are getting drugs pisses other people off as its irrelevant to everyone but you


----------



## drugs

How does the effects scale with dosage? When do you reach the 'peak' effects stage, or k-hole like state with this compound?


----------



## nomy

Amanitadine...You already have my apology, but fair point, well made.


----------



## pofacedhoe

drugs said:


> How does the effects scale with dosage? When do you reach the 'peak' effects stage, or k-hole like state with this compound?



it takes about half an hour nasal to notice the peak and seems to last between two and three hours until all effects are gone


----------



## Solipsis

Good to know, I was curious about that... but comparing with ketamine: I would say that the main effects last an hour but residual effects can really linger for hours. Is the 2-3 hours mostly main effect (making it during roughly twice as long as ketamine) or is 2-3 hours including after-effects making it very similar to ketamine's.

Talking about the residual effects, does it impair motor functions and cognitive faculties like (nor)ketamine does and like I have heard 4-MeO-PCP really has a knack for?


----------



## Si Dread

Yes, given the trouble I had getting to & from the bathroom on K one time (it aint far!) I would also be curious to know the answer to this query...


----------



## chasing_s

cosmic._.ape said:


> The British government changed some laws three days ago to ban new drugs faster.



Source of this information?  They've been announcing intentions to do so for a while, but I can't find any evidence on the OPSI site that they've done anything like the above claim.  the nearest thing I can find is something on the home office site saying that it'll be in place by the end of next year.


----------



## knock

pofacedhoe said:


> it takes about half an hour nasal to notice the peak and seems to last between two and three hours until all effects are gone



Sublingual is quite different then. ~50mg gives me:

0:30 first signs
1:30 Start of peak
3:30 End of peak
7:00 End of significant effects, able to sleep.

Also I don't have any serious trouble making it to the toilet although I do have trouble with my reflection in the mirror when I get there!

The one time I sniffed I thought the effects were quite weak. I've consumed ~475mg total.



On the "vendor talk"  I think some people have taken things way out of proportion and taken it upon themselves to chastise others in rather unpleasant tones.

I think we are indeed  capable of policing ourselves, I just don't personally think there have been any significant infractions of the rules in this thread. I also think people could be more polite when they decide to chastise other people.

*Showing respect is in the rules too*!

Any rule is open to interpretation and the mods are the ones who are given that power. It is unseemly when people, who are not mods, decide that their interpretation is the only possible or valid one and then express anger and even disgust when other people don't share that interpretation.

I specifically refer to Amanitadine's attitude in the post which started all this claptrap:


> Result. Wednesday/Thursday dispatch for me.
> 
> Looking forward to sampling this product, and this thread to ignite!
> 
> 
> 
> And what relevance does your business dealings with a vendor have to do with this drug? Jesus. So many in this thread seem to willingly ignore the no-vendor discussion. It gets old. This thread is cluttered with half-veiled vendor talk.
> 
> Enough.
> 
> I think a lot of the posts on here are sailing close to vendor discussion,
Click to expand...


This comes over as superior, dismissive and insulting; also in my interpretation it's a huge over reaction. There is no vendor talk here! YES it is off-topic, YES it's close to the wind, NO you don't have to be a dickhead about it.

Note I am not defending myself here, as I don't recall engaging in vendor talk. I am just making an observation.


----------



## Xamkou

Si Ingwe said:


> Yes, given the trouble I had getting to & from the bathroom on K one time (it aint far!) I would also be curious to know the answer to this query...



Gotta love Ket legs :D


----------



## Si Dread

knockando said:


> Also I don't have any serious trouble making it to the toilet although I do have trouble with my reflection in the mirror when I get there!



Lmao!  Also a common problem!


----------



## cosmic._.ape

chasing_s said:


> Source of this information?  They've been announcing intentions to do so for a while, but I can't find any evidence on the OPSI site that they've done anything like the above claim.  the nearest thing I can find is something on the home office site saying that it'll be in place by the end of next year.



Sorry, you are right.

I read a few articles on the guardian and got over-excited.

non rush for the moment, then


----------



## ysrh

knockando said:


> Sublingual is quite different then. ~50mg gives me:
> 
> 0:30 first signs
> 1:30 Start of peak
> 3:30 End of peak
> 7:00 End of significant effects, able to sleep.



To confirm, are you saying the effects off a sublingual dose were "better" (stronger/longer lasting/more noticable) than a simular dose insufflated?


----------



## davej

ive heard people say this has some opiate/opiod effects,,true/false


----------



## knock

ysrh said:


> To confirm, are you saying the effects off a sublingual dose were "better" (stronger/longer lasting/more noticable) than a simular dose insufflated?



That's definitely my experience. I've only taken an intranasal dose once, but the results led me to continue with the sub-lingual route. I started with sub-lingual because someone else in this thread recommended it as "better" and it does seem to be true. It would be useful to hear more reports on this though.

It seems sensible to avoid putting powders up the nose, if only because it has not evolved to accept solids, unlike the mouth.


----------



## knock

davej said:


> ive heard people say this has some opiate/opiod effects,,true/false



True. Next!

F&B, who is something of an expert on this, noticed withdrawal symptoms like opiate withdrawals after a few days use.

I can't say I've noticed anything but it's been weekend-only for me. And I'd be hard-pressed to identify opiate effects as such but there are definite warm fuzzy feelings, except when it makes you feel cold...


----------



## lurching

i also experienced light but distinct opioid withdrawal symptoms after some frequent use. 

sublingual administration seems more potent than insufflation to me, too. 
it dissolves easily in water and the solution appears to be relatively stable..


----------



## Si Dread

I want to use this stuff frequently too!  

 Haha only joking  Lol


----------



## az5000

Got some coming through along with some aMT this morning hopefully! Will post another report over the next couple of days. Will compare different ROAs to see whether sublingual really is best. Sorry to bring it up, but in the name of harm reduction this batch is apparently as pure (if not purer) than the previous one according to the vendor. Would be nice to get some independant verification of this. Will borrow my friends marquis test later and post the results.


----------



## Psiclo

I managed to get a 100mg sample the first time round and myself and fiancee did the lot in one line (50mg each).  This definitely caused disassociation and a "M-Hole". we were lying on the bed facing each other, and for some time we both felt like we were made of small "Toblerone size" triangles which inter-mingled, and for about an hour we both felt like one being, feeling each others thoughts etc, as the triangles swirled around each other.

Our 1g order turned up yesterday, but both being tired we decided to take things easy. First snorting 25mg each then 15mg an hour later then another 10mg after another hour.   Although feeling a connection with each other it was nothing like the single 50mg line previously.
We're going for it again tonight, but with 50mg each as a starting point.

Let you know how we got on later.


----------



## deckmunki

Mine arrived today. 50mg sublingually/orally around 10 minutes ago (8pm).

Very very slightly altered feelings at the moment - feel slightly calm, physically slightly relaxed (like I've just had one drink). Sitting at home watching t'telleh with a cuppa tea (decaf, too - yawn ;o) in hand.

Will be an interesting hour or two (three...?)... =o)

/deckmunki


----------



## ysrh

I can imagine this thread will be busy over the next while.

deckmunki:  what is your experience with ketamine?  Interested as to whether you will be able to draw parallels or differences between the two.


----------



## THCDunc

Have many people tried plugging this substance,? This is my favourite method of administration for a lot of substances as it leads to a quick onset and higher bioavailability, is this also true for methoxetamine?


----------



## deckmunki

ysrh said:


> I can imagine this thread will be busy over the next while.
> 
> deckmunki:  what is your experience with ketamine?  Interested as to whether you will be able to draw parallels or differences between the two.



Lots of ketty randomness a couple of years ago living in Ibz. UK ket has been resoundingly crap sadly  Numerous experiences with ket, tiletamine, MDMA and NO2 in varying ratios, generally sensible, rarely ott.

Subjectively, the experience is much as F&B reported; I'm (+53 minutes in) feeling a bit dissociated, woozy, things are "breathing", but I can get up and walk around. It's not particularly psychedelic yet and I'm still typing around 20wpm (50+wpm in my day job as a superhero. Ahem).

My sense of touch is definitely ketted, but I'm experiencing none of the downsides yet (body load, occasional nausea, dark thoughts...?), and not dissociated.

Will see how things progress and may see if NO2 potentiates.

Not going to let this turn into a daft bloody live trip report thing though. ;o)


----------



## Si Dread

I think live reports are effectively banned on BL anyway... but I for one would be interested to know how you're progressing...



> generally sensible, rarely ott.



Good job, me too!


----------



## knock

I would expect deckmunki's return at around midnight (GMT)...


----------



## nomy

ysrh said:


> I can imagine this thread will be busy over the next while.



Yeah, I'm looking forward to that. It's been kind of on tickover  I'm also really interested in how this synth compares to the original sample batch.


----------



## nanoshot

I give up. No one puts this in a needle and jams it in their shoulder??? Screw that up the nose or swishing it around in your mouth stuff. I wanna experience interplanetary travel. I'll give my report of 50mg in a needle and then 100mg 2hrs after that, when I get my Mxe. Who knows, maybe I'll surprise myself with just the 50mg shot into my shoulder..


----------



## knock

You're not the first!

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=503180

I do look forward to your report, though.


----------



## nanoshot

knockando said:


> You're not the first!
> 
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=503180
> 
> I do look forward to your report, though.




Ok, cool. Now theres a baseline IM story I can learn from before I step it up. Thanks!!


----------



## khatman

I have 100mg of this, never taken it before as the last lot I ordered never arrived.
I had planned on taking between 40-50 mg in a drink or plugging it if anyone has tried that?

I am interested if the people that tried the first batch think this latest batch is weaker or stronger?

Only had Ket once, sold to me in a club as E about 15 years ago, quite a funny evening I had.


----------



## az5000

Took 50mg yesterday along with 50mg aMT. Talk about a fucking trip. I know it was probably more the aMT than the methoxetamine, but there was definitely a massive synergy between the two.

I've taken aMT before at similar doses and never had an experience anything like this. I was literally having an inner conflict between the left side of my brain and the right (creative vs. literal). I couldn't think about anything except abstractions, imagery synonyms. Resolved a lot of stuff in my head and realised I need to let my creative side get out a lot more than I currently do


----------



## deckmunki

Well, I survived. It was obviously quite ketty - altered (lowered) sensation, skin felt "sandy", mood lift and general spaced-out-ness, but I don't think I took enough.

Have just taken 70mg and will report back.

Mrs Deckmunki is about to try 40mg which, in her delicate frame, might well put her on her bum.

We're about to attempt to watch The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo. Will see how far we get; I don't expect to be able to process thoughts from around 1hr in...

;o)


----------



## cosmic._.ape

A great time today with 23 milligrams.

I took 11 milligrams, sublingual (though I'm still not sure this or snorting is the best method), at 12:00 this morning. Then another 13 milligrams at 16:00.
At 12:30 am I had a kratom tea (one teaspoon Thai dry leave). at 13:30 I vaporised a pinch of the synthetic cannabinoid am-694. At 20:00 I had another kratom tea and at 20:30 (about two hours ago) had another pinch of am-694 (vaporised in a glass pipe) 

I had breakfast and lunch in between, too 

I have a broken wrist, so I can't go to work, and nothing to do. I spent the day in front of the computer chatting to friends, reading articles and watching music or listening to music.
  I've joined all FaceBook drugs (mind you, most are about cannabis, but there are a few about methoxetamine and other entheogens as well), and I enjoy participating and exchanging links and opinions.
  The ongoing news regarding the London students protests were very interesting to watch and comment, too.

I feel that methoxetamine gives me extra-inspiration to express myself, and I can see how I get more "likes" on my comments than usual. At this dose (10~12 milligram), gives me a psychedelic mind without being overwhelming; a psychedelic perspective of things, I feel, which makes my comments more amusing to other people, it seems.

All in all, a great synergy. If i had taken just the two pinches of am-694 or the two kratom teas in isolation, I doubt I would have felt an effect for longer than half a hour. The three of them together made for a great quite day of uninterrupted expression and interaction


----------



## nomy

I asked this earlier, but I think it got buried amongst the crap at the time, but early on with this chemical, a lot of people reported a very mild but pleasant and positive after glow feeling. Can others confirm this? Related to that seems to be a lack of any negative comedown. Again, can anyone elaborate?

Ta...


----------



## nomy

deckmunki said:


> Well, I survived. It was obviously quite ketty - altered (lowered) sensation, skin felt "sandy", mood lift and general spaced-out-ness, but I don't think I took enough.
> 
> Have just taken 70mg and will report back.
> 
> Mrs Deckmunki is about to try 40mg which, in her delicate frame, might well put her on her bum.
> 
> We're about to attempt to watch The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo. Will see how far we get; I don't expect to be able to process thoughts from around 1hr in...
> 
> ;o)



Sounds good my friend  Can you give more details of time frames etc? When you land of course!


----------



## cosmic._.ape

nomy said:


> I asked this earlier, but I think it got buried amongst the crap at the time, but early on with this chemical, a lot of people reported a very mild but pleasant and positive after glow feeling. Can others confirm this? Related to that seems to be a lack of any negative comedown. Again, can anyone elaborate?
> 
> Ta...



I can confirm this. the only slightly annoying thing I noticed with this chemical, is that when I take more than 20 milligrams, I experience double vision or is difficult to focus my eyes for one or two hours more after the main effects
 (main effects lasts about 3 hours for me)

the maximum I have taken at the same time, or within a 4 hour period, has been 40 milligrams (snorted), and it was then when I got more of that "double vision" coming down effect.

it is not too annoying, just mildly inconvenient (i have to cover my right eye with my hand to see more or less "properly" and be able to read or recognise faces on the screen) because, as you wrote, there are a "pleasant and positive after glow feeling" that last for hours. I feel very content and satisfied during that period, and therefore not concerned much about anything really. a bit like the after-taste you can have after a very good meal or any satisfying experience. a psychedelic after-taste that lingers for a few hours and make integration of the experience easier.


----------



## cosmic._.ape

i have snorted 13 milligrams an hour and a half ago and I think the nasal route is better for me (and with better, i mean just slightly more intense, no qualitative difference that I can appreciate at all)

i don't enjoy taking any other drug nasally (i don't like stimulants (i tried them a few times in the past but that's it) and have never used ket).

it could be that i prefer to sniff it because that's the way i did it the first times and now i got used to. the difference of intensity compared to the oral route is not much, but i feel it a bit stronger this way. 
its very hard to tell with this kind of drugs though, you know, because it depends on so many other factors too. 

at the very least, I guess the difference between sub-lingual or nasal route can't be that big. I would rather prefer to consume orally or sub-lingually, because it seems less messy, but I'll keep doing it up the nose, as it seems to work better for me that way and it is not painful or itchy at all, just very slightly bitter.


----------



## deckmunki

*Well, that was horrific.

I've just put Mrs Deckmunki to sleep in the recovery position after she had what appeared to be a bit of a psychotic break on methoxetamine. Very scary two hours of our lives.

The first warning signs started about 30 minutes after Mrs Deckmunki took 40mg methoxetamine orally. She became tensed, alert and started looking around.

It became quite quickly apparent that she was in a state of confusion/delerium, repeating actions and phrases, and becoming unaware of where she was.

Mrs Deckmunki spent the next hour or so in the vicinity of the loo and in a state of clear confusion, alternating between a state of coherent panic, coherence, abject panic ("I'm going to die, aren't I?") and vomiting.

I, by this point, had decided that Mrs Deckmunki was going straight should she survive, and Mr Deckmunki would be taking a long walk off a short pier; to say I'm disgusted at myself is a pretty serious understatement.

Thankfully, my bedside manner didn't induce a full psychotic break in Mrs Deckmunki and she had gradually calmed down; she's currently drifting off to sleep on the bed while I try to work out whether or not to flush the rest of this bag of methoxetamine.

I'm just not sure what to make of this one quite yet.

Be sensible on this please, folks.*


----------



## Xamkou

40mg orally with this chemical is a low dose so I find this quite worrying.

I haven't had any of batch two yet so cannot comment - my order is due tomorrow morning.

Sorry that you had such a scary experience but I'm sure your missus will be fine after some sleep. Take it easy!


----------



## Skyline_GTR

IME 45mg oral was far far stronger and quicker onset than 50mg insufflated. I dont know if thats just me, i guess everyones different.. hope your missus is ok anyway..


----------



## naginnudej

deckmunki said:


> *Well, that was horrific.
> 
> I've just put Mrs Deckmunki to sleep in the recovery position after she had what appeared to be a bit of a psychotic break on methoxetamine. Very scary two hours of our lives.
> 
> The first warning signs started about 30 minutes after Mrs Deckmunki took 40mg methoxetamine orally. She became tensed, alert and started looking around.
> 
> It became quite quickly apparent that she was in a state of confusion/delerium, repeating actions and phrases, and becoming unaware of where she was.
> 
> Mrs Deckmunki spent the next hour or so in the vicinity of the loo and in a state of clear confusion, alternating between a state of coherent panic, coherence, abject panic ("I'm going to die, aren't I?") and vomiting.
> 
> I, by this point, had decided that Mrs Deckmunki was going straight should she survive, and Mr Deckmunki would be taking a long walk off a short pier; to say I'm disgusted at myself is a pretty serious understatement.
> 
> Thankfully, my bedside manner didn't induce a full psychotic break in Mrs Deckmunki and she had gradually calmed down; she's currently drifting off to sleep on the bed while I try to work out whether or not to flush the rest of this bag of methoxetamine.
> 
> I'm just not sure what to make of this one quite yet.
> 
> Be sensible on this please, folks.*



1) Are you fairly certain your product was Methoxetamine? 

2) How accurate is your scale?

3) What's Mrs. D's mental healthy history like? Has she experimented with psychoactive substances before? If so, what were her reactions like?

4) Any chance she was sleep deprived or just emotionally tired?


----------



## knock

deckmunki said:


> *Well, that was horrific.
> 
> I've just put Mrs Deckmunki to sleep in the recovery position after she had what appeared to be a bit of a psychotic break on methoxetamine. Very scary two hours of our lives.
> 
> The first warning signs started about 30 minutes after Mrs Deckmunki took 40mg methoxetamine orally. She became tensed, alert and started looking around.
> 
> It became quite quickly apparent that she was in a state of confusion/delerium, repeating actions and phrases, and becoming unaware of where she was.
> 
> Mrs Deckmunki spent the next hour or so in the vicinity of the loo and in a state of clear confusion, alternating between a state of coherent panic, coherence, abject panic ("I'm going to die, aren't I?") and vomiting.
> 
> I, by this point, had decided that Mrs Deckmunki was going straight should she survive, and Mr Deckmunki would be taking a long walk off a short pier; to say I'm disgusted at myself is a pretty serious understatement.
> 
> Thankfully, my bedside manner didn't induce a full psychotic break in Mrs Deckmunki and she had gradually calmed down; she's currently drifting off to sleep on the bed while I try to work out whether or not to flush the rest of this bag of methoxetamine.
> 
> I'm just not sure what to make of this one quite yet.
> 
> Be sensible on this please, folks.*



I hope Mrs Deckmunki recovers quickly - I'm sure she will. Sorry to hear about this bad experience. I wouldn't beat yourself up though, let Mrs Deckmunki do that.

I agree with naginnudej's questions, particularly 1 and 2. I have consumed around half a gram in total at various doses and never had an unpleasant reaction. I do have very accurate, properly calibrated, scales. I don't recognise the vomiting at all! It never has that effect on me, I never feel even slightly queasy.

If Mrs Deckmunki has, as you say, a delicate frame, 40mg is quite a dose. Methoxetamine is a powerful chemical and *I think it makes sense to gradually increase the dose to experience the effects in your own body at different levels*. It took me several weeks to work up to the 40-50mg level.

What kind of effects did it have on you at 70mg? If you were fine, other than the obvious, then it strongly highlights the possibility of individual responses varying wildly and the need for a cautious approach to exploring the drug.



			
				Xamkou said:
			
		

> 40mg orally with this chemical is a low dose so I find this quite worrying.



I really don't agree, 10-25mg is the low dose range for me.


----------



## mrcientist

First post here, time to stop lurking in the shadows. 2x25mg lines with coffee, central heating and Christmas decorations has me in the most wonderful place.

This is one with serious potential.


----------



## deckmunki

*Really good questions Knockando and naginnudej, and you've both pretty much read mine and Mrs Deckmunki's minds as we have been discussing this this morning across the duvet.

Firstly, I'm absolutely certain it's methoxetamine; it's from the main reputable seller on t'interwebs who sent out the original samples. They have always been trustworthy and reliable, and the substance which I have in my possession which is labelled methoxetamine has behaved in exactly that way for me when I tried it.

My scales are +-5mg accuracy on readout, no more than 12 months old, and calibrated against coin weights to +-0.5% last month, and there's no reason to think I would have managed to cock-up the dose as my 70mg went fine.

I've always had my doubts about Mrs D's mental history as she thinks I'm good looking, and in any case she's a woman, so there's little hope for her. That said, she's a squeaky-clean university student, and there's little if anything in her family history which might suggest a parental predisposition to craziness.

Mrs D has tried ketamine and laughing gas in a wide range of doses - the couple of times she's put herself into a bit of a hole, she's come out the other side giggling about being a crisp in a big bag of crisps, so she's not inexperienced in dissociatives.

Two complicating factors - possibly three are:

- We had both had around 1 unit of alcohol about 2 hours before taking methoxetamine. I took 70mg, she took 40mg. I experienced none of the symptoms and was clear-headed enough to look after her throughout, monitoring her signs, etc;

- She has had a cold and cough this week for which she has been taking a cough mixture which contains DXM (at OTC doses). Her last dose was more than 30 hours previously though, so any interaction would be surprising, albeit possible I imagine;

- She is also on the Implanon contraceptive implant, and one of the possible interactions listed in the implant's literature is with MAOIs, although that's apparently because MAOIs can reduce the implant's effectiveness, so it's a tenuous link at best.

Lastly, as I mentioned, I experienced no negative side effects to speak of last night, and no doubt would have quite enjoyed things if it wasn't for the sense of impending phail we were dealing with.

Obviously I'm glad everything seems normal now, but it's certainly a very intriguing turn of events.

... No plans to junk the methoxetamine just yet though.*


----------



## deckmunki

p.s. Knockando: if we're in the same situation again, we will definitely titrate up from a 1/10 or 1/20th normal dose; I think I was a bit blasé about methoxetamine because of it's structural similarity to ketamine; obviously my pre-GCSE-standard chemistry knowledge falls a little short of understanding that that similarity's no guarantee of anything at all ;o)


----------



## cosmicjam

I received a sample of this last night and gave it a go. 25mg insufflated followed by 25mg sublingual about 30minutes in. Before I continue, I must say the few experiences of ketamine I've had, I didn't particularly enjoyed yet I was still curious to give it a try.

It took a good hour or so to feel the effects properly, starting off with some enjoyable, warm rushes through my limbs and a really relaxed state of mind. I then decided to put my headphones on and enjoy some music, by this point my mind was racing - I found myself just staring into space completely absorbed in thought. I started to find it very difficult to concentrate on what I was doing and got a sort of double vision effect, my legs had gone into a strange relaxed state - yet movement was quite floaty and enjoyable.

In all the experience lasted about 4 hours, I wouldn't say I particularly enjoyed it - I didn't like the confusion, inability to focus myself and almost 'drunk' sensation (despite being completely aware of everything I was doing). If you like dissociatives I'd say this is exactly what you're looking for, it's just not for me - I'll be sticking with phenethylamines and tryptamines in the future


----------



## Xamkou

mrcientist said:


> First post here, time to stop lurking in the shadows. 2x25mg lines with coffee, central heating and *Christmas decorations* has me in the most wonderful place.
> 
> This is one with serious potential.



I'm totally with you there haha, it's hilarious!!


----------



## Xtc <3

So any comments on the quality of batch 2 yet?
Just recieved my order today and want to know if its still the real deal.


----------



## amanitadine

deckmunki said:


> p.s. Knockando: if we're in the same situation again, we will definitely titrate up from a 1/10 or 1/20th normal dose; I think I was a bit blasé about methoxetamine because of it's structural similarity to ketamine; obviously my pre-GCSE-standard chemistry knowledge falls a little short of understanding that that similarity's no guarantee of anything at all ;o)



My apologies to both you and your missus, it sounds like an unpleasant and terrifying experience. But not _too_ unusual of one, sounds most just like a classic "break", from too high of a dose of an un-familiar drug. People are gonna vary in their sensitivity to this substance! 

I think we will probably hear a bit more of this sort of thing over the next while. For all of its velvety soft goodness, methoxetamine is still a potent arylcyclohexylamine, and a very unexplored one at that. And even with that extra comfy mu agonism, it still has an apparently much higher ratio of DRI activity to NMDA antagonism than ketamine....meaning it aint necessarily gonna konk you out, can speed you up more and elicit more of an anxiety producing result, and that it is a *very* different substance and should be treated as such.  Please titrate up

I hope the missus is feeling better, and I hope her grief can save many others future grief

cheers


----------



## THCDunc

Xtc <3 said:


> So any comments on the quality of batch 2 yet?
> Just recieved my order today and want to know if its still the real deal.



I've dosed 30mg of batch 2 about an hour ago, didn't try batch 1 so I can't compare but so far i'm impressed. Nice amount of dissociation mixed with warm feelings and a bit of music appreciation, i'm nicely chilled out but i'm not to spaced out. So far it's got the thumbs up from me.


----------



## Devo_

Received 100mg sample yesterday. Bright white powder, small crunchy crystals. 

Just insufflated 25mg about 10 minutes ago. Not feeling anything yet. If it reaches 20.50 and still nothing, I'm going to take the rest. I have a huge tolerance to ketamine and have read on other sites that it shares a tolerance so I think it's going to be all or nothing with the small amount I have.

I will post what happens either later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## haydennn

I should have received a 100mg sample yesterday but the Royal Mail have decided to be twats and not deliver my post for the past few days!


----------



## knock

Devo_ said:


> Received 100mg sample yesterday. Bright white powder, small crunchy crystals.
> 
> Just insufflated 25mg about 10 minutes ago. Not feeling anything yet. If it reaches 20.50 and still nothing, I'm going to take the rest. I have a huge tolerance to ketamine and have read on other sites that it shares a tolerance so I think it's going to be all or nothing with the small amount I have.
> 
> I will post what happens either later tonight or tomorrow.



You're very impatient! It takes 30 minutes for first effects to kick in.


----------



## phatboy303

Sniffed 50mg about 2 hours ago. Not much in the way of dissociative effects, some opiate feelings. Just sniffed another 50mg, we'll see what happens...

I'm quite a big guy and have a moderate k tolerance but from what i'd been reading i was expecting more.


----------



## Devo_

Took the remaining 75mg at around 9pm, and all I have is a warm slight ketty feeling. 

I'd wager that my tolerance to Ketamine means that I need to take a much higher dose than most people trying this for this first time. I might buy a bigger amount in the future, but I am in no rush. I'll wait until more people have tried and tested this chemical.

In the meantime, I'm gonna stick to the good ol' kev.


----------



## 7zark7

deckmunki said:


> The first warning signs started about 30 minutes after Mrs Deckmunki took 40mg methoxetamine orally. She became tensed, alert and started looking around.
> 
> It became quite quickly apparent that she was in a state of confusion/delerium, repeating actions and phrases, and becoming unaware of where she was.
> 
> Mrs Deckmunki spent the next hour or so in the vicinity of the loo and in a state of clear confusion, alternating between a state of coherent panic, coherence, abject panic ("I'm going to die, aren't I?") and vomiting.



I have seen and dealt with this situation before so I can fully understand how scary and worrying it all is - especially if you are also under the influence of a substance - especially one that has psychedelic properties.

Things that I have learned:

1. It's only a temporary situation. It will pass. Patience and time are required.
2. Remain calm. Even if you are scared or worried, try to not let it show and convey the image that you are fine. Fear is infectious. Panicking will make it a lot worse!
3. Talk to the person. Think of general things to talk about that don't have anything to do with the current situation or environment. This, in my opinion, has two effects: It takes their mind off what is happening to them and keeps them grounded in reality.
4. Keep an eye on breathing, temperature and, if you can, heart rate. Don't do it in such a way so it seems that you are checking them - be subtle!


I am not sure why or how it happens, but some of the symptoms of Ketamine (and I assume MXE) are similar to those of schizophrenia. So this detachment from reality (which is what psychosis is, I suppose) is what makes some people confused. It does seem odd though that sometimes even a low dose can trigger it - yet other times, much high doses have no such effect.


----------



## Mercc96

Me and a friend dosed 15mg and 16mg respectively, at about 21:30, so the effects should start happpening soon?, what should we expect and should we dose any higher aka bump, or drink alcholol?.


----------



## 7zark7

Mercc96 said:


> Me and a friend dosed 15mg and 16mg respectively, at about 21:30, so the effects should start happpening soon?, what should we expect and should we dose any higher aka bump, or drink alcholol?.



I would always advise to not drink alcohol with any other drug. %)

15mg is a good starting dose. The effects should be noticeable in about 20 minutes - ie: about now!


----------



## Mercc96

yeah, we decided not to drink anymore alcohol. But we went outside for a ciggerette and completefly forgot  how to smoke. I wish to intensify the trip slightly, would dosing 5mg in a little bit ago be a good idea?


----------



## deckmunki

7zark7 said:


> I have seen and dealt with this situation before so I can fully understand how scary and worrying it all is - especially if you are also under the influence of a substance - especially one that has psychedelic properties.
> 
> Things that I have learned:
> 
> 1. It's only a temporary situation. It will pass. Patience and time are required.
> 2. Remain calm. Even if you are scared or worried, try to not let it show and convey the image that you are fine. Fear is infectious. Panicking will make it a lot worse!
> 3. Talk to the person. Think of general things to talk about that don't have anything to do with the current situation or environment. This, in my opinion, has two effects: It takes their mind off what is happening to them and keeps them grounded in reality.
> 4. Keep an eye on breathing, temperature and, if you can, heart rate. Don't do it in such a way so it seems that you are checking them - be subtle!
> 
> 
> I am not sure why or how it happens, but some of the symptoms of Ketamine (and I assume MXE) are similar to those of schizophrenia. So this detachment from reality (which is what psychosis is, I suppose) is what makes some people confused. It does seem odd though that sometimes even a low dose can trigger it - yet other times, much high doses have no such effect.



Hey 7zark7, again you're a voice of reason - Mrs D and I are sitting here reading this and largely agreeing with everything you say here.

Points 1, 2, 3 and 4 are spot-on and I can only hope that I managed ok with them while looking after Mrs D. Pulse was surprisingly steady around the 75-85 mark throughout when I took a reading - we have BP and HR monitoring here but it's such a faff to put it on that it would undoubtedly have upset Mrs D more than it would have been worth.

Ketamine is (I think?) medically cited as being a drug which can induce schizotypal behaviour - my limited medical understanding leads me to think that this isn't a million miles from the kind of reaction last night saw.

Strangest of all is that I can empathise with Mrs D's experience because of the two truly scary "holes" I've found myself in in recent months thanks to what seems to have been tiletamine rather than ket. Yes, ketamine is messy, but the mental confusion and repeating loops I found myself in having taken too much tiletamine really hurt my head for a few days afterwards.


----------



## Mercc96

How would MDAI and MKET interact?


----------



## jhjhsdi

MKET seriously?


----------



## Mercc96

its what its being marketed as. Anyway i will not produce a roling trip report


----------



## knock

Devo_ said:


> Took the remaining 75mg at around 9pm, and all I have is a warm slight ketty feeling.
> 
> I'd wager that my tolerance to Ketamine means that I need to take a much higher dose than most people trying this for this first time. I might buy a bigger amount in the future, but I am in no rush. I'll wait until more people have tried and tested this chemical.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm gonna stick to the good ol' kev.



I feel sorry for people who aren't getting the effects I get. I have been taking this on almost weekly basis for a couple of months and tonight's 75mg was truly an eye opener. It was a personal Armageddon scenario, Knockando as the chief protagonist, infused with high drama and suspense. Technology became fluid, I was plugged into cyberspace through my 16Mb uplink and the GSM network. My flat became a collection of stage sets where myriad plot lines were enacted, I was audience and performer all at once.

I made noises that would waken the dead and was fearful of discovery, fortunately no-one alerted the authorities.

How can people say they just get a "warm" feeling? Tolerance, I'm sure, but fuck!


----------



## lbeing789

knockando said:


> I feel sorry for people who aren't getting the effects I get. I have been taking this on almost weekly basis for a couple of months and tonight's 75mg was truly an eye opener. It was a personal Armageddon scenario, Knockando as the chief protagonist, infused with high drama and suspense. Technology became fluid, I was plugged into cyberspace through my 16Mb uplink and the GSM network. My flat became a collection of stage sets where myriad plot lines were enacted, I was audience and performer all at once.
> 
> I made noises that would waken the dead and was fearful of discovery, fortunately no-one alerted the authorities.
> 
> How can people say they just get a "warm" feeling? Tolerance, I'm sure, but fuck!



That's so hilarious.. I know what you mean about the average reports, maybe its genetic or something... slightly concerned about this Armageddon scenario.. what do you mean? did you have some kind of premonition?


----------



## pofacedhoe

Mercc96 said:


> its what its being marketed as. Anyway i will not produce a roling trip report



by which retard? i never seen that ridiculous phrase used anywhere but in this thread today


----------



## Mr.Toad

With 50mg. (25mg x 2 with about a hour between).

There was a nice dissociative feeling to it. There were times where I was lost and didn't know what to do and why, but always in a warm giggely kind a way. I must have looked quite funny when I was out to get some grocerys. 

The duration was about 3-4 hours and it have nice warm afterglow. I fell asleep quite easily. 

It's much better compared to 4-MeO-PCP. None of that worn out / dirty feeling the day after. 

I have to do some more test before I can say more and have to try other ROA. This time I snorted it, which I don't necessarily prefer. But this substanse definitely has potential!


----------



## knock

lbeing789 said:


> That's so hilarious.. I know what you mean about the average reports, maybe its genetic or something... slightly concerned about this Armageddon scenario.. what do you mean? did you have some kind of premonition?



Just the complete disintegration of my person within the context of consensual reality.  Like Mr Toad, not knowing the what or the why. Impending doom as in they're surely sending round the van with flashing lights. But all on a substrate of "it's fine, and it's never been finer".


----------



## Devo_

Mercc96 said:


> its what its being marketed as. Anyway i will not produce a roling trip report



MKET is such a ridiculous "street name". All it's going to do is make naive idiots get it confused with MCAT who then sell an exaggerated story to The Sun about how "bad it is for your health and how they ripped their scrotum off" which will then result in Methoxetamine being noticed by the authorities quicker, and banned.

Well, I can imagine something along those lines is going to happen rofl.


----------



## mi5

Devo_ said:


> MKET is such a ridiculous "street name". All it's going to do is make naive idiots get it confused with MCAT who then sell an exaggerated story to The Sun about how "bad it is for your health and how they ripped their scrotum off" which will then result in Methoxetamine being noticed by the authorities quicker, and banned.
> 
> Well, I can imagine something along those lines is going to happen rofl.




Agreed

These stupid vendors need to be cracked down on by the communitty somehow.

They SPOIL great new substances by selling to the wrong people (e.g. ANY IDIOT) purely for greed and monetary gain. 

But it is short lived, as once banned they cannot make more money from it.

And they ruin it for the rest of us responsible researchers.


----------



## mi5

oykef said:


> MKET seriously?



Ive already emailed on of the idiot websites to tell them why its such a glaringly stupid idea


----------



## Devo_

They should've stuck with MXE. I don't see any problem with that at all.

Or, as me and a friend have nicknamed it - "oxo"  lol


----------



## DaW

Devo_ said:


> They should've stuck with MXE. I don't see any problem with that at all.
> 
> Or, as me and a friend have nicknamed it - "oxo"  lol



Absolutely agree with you! Btw nice nickname ^^ i named it "mina" hehe :D


----------



## Mercc96

I agree MKET is a hidious name, and only called it that by accident (was under the influnce of MXE).  But can report that it is great fun. Turned me into a babbling idiot for about 5 hours. The visionary/spiritual aspect of this drug is amazing. We went outside onto a golfcourse and seeing as everything was slowed down/perspectives had changed etc i saw at least 16 shooting stars, or so i thought. But yeh awesome fun. Sorry for using stupid names.


----------



## MrJones

Tried 45mg of this as 30mg and 15mg bump after 2hrs, had a great time some disassociative feelings and general feeling of happiness/wellbeing, think the bump may have been unnecessary as I did end up feeling pretty sick at the end of the night however that may be due to pretty large alcohol consumption too. Definitely a fan of this substance though!


----------



## knock

MrJones said:


> I did end up feeling pretty sick at the end of the night however that may be due to pretty large alcohol consumption too.



I find alcohol not a great mix with this one. I have no desire to drink when on it, so if I drink beforehand I end up with the alcohol hangover in the middle of the methoxetamine state which is unpleasant. I did have a couple of drinks last night when I'd come down off this just to chill out (Absinthe) and it went down OK but it still feels like it's doing no good to your brain!

This takes your wits away and shreds them so I think it pays to be otherwise sober. Its pretty cosy for a wit-shredder so there's no real need to soften the impact with booze. I'm definitely interested in other combos but the whole thing is too cerebrally engaging for alcohol to make much sense here, in my view.

Felt a little rough this morning from the Absinthe but I've been feeling *fantastic* since that wore off!


----------



## Mercc96

Would you say MXE makes you feel quite stupified? It did to me


----------



## knock

awe struck and bewildered, certainly.


----------



## Mercc96

that does sound like a more accurate description. Stupified as in "What is going on?, wait what is this, how will i explain this to anyone?"


----------



## knock

Yes! The perspective you get on existence at some points can be quite shocking. I think the fact this is quite stimulating and dissociating simultaneously can lead to some odd behaviour. I was concretely aware of different dimensions within which I existed, I suppose this is what you get with Ketamine but I've never been so far with that.

Near the end of my peak last night I was determined to learn Tai-Chi which is something I would never normally consider but my body had become quite unmanageable, with muscle tension I think, so I was moving furniture about to create a practice space and it seemed obvious that I would find a Tai-Chi instructor on the internet, which I did, but I was completely incapable of following the movements. But I think I'll be investigating that in sobriety. So count me inspired in this.

It seemed bizarre that I live in a network of boxes and my flat seemed totally unfit for the inhabitation. The building, a sturdy Victorian block, struck me as a precarious arrangement of flotsam and jetsam.

And there's something else about interconnected consciousness that I'm failing to pin down here, but connectedness with others is always a very strong element of this for me.


----------



## Mercc96

knockando said:


> Yes! The perspective you get on existence at some points can be quite shocking. I think the fact this is quite stimulating and dissociating simultaneously can lead to some odd behaviour. I was concretely aware of different dimensions within which I existed
> 
> It seemed bizarre that I live in a network of boxes and my flat seemed totally unfit for the inhabitation.



These are so true! I disticntly remember getting up from my bed and walking to my door to go toilet (felt like it took forever) totally forgot what i was doing because i was too distracted by the fact that I was trying to explain why i was living in a room that just didnt seem fit for purpose...then continued to dance for 2 minutes


----------



## Albion

So this substance has the remarkable ability to bring out the interior decorator and architect in people.

I would love to see a building built around the thought process of MXE. Would be quite ingenious.


----------



## theghostofbillhicks

Was due to receive my package last week. Damned Royal Mail. Tick tock, tick tock.


----------



## Mercc96

JSPete said:


> So this substance has the remarkable ability to bring out the interior decorator and architect in people.
> 
> I would love to see a building built around the thought process of MXE. Would be quite ingenious.



That would be awesome, all tilted and like perspectivelly strange but somehow would work just so well. Space would be used in such a weird way


----------



## davem

Received my sample 500mg last Friday and took an allergy test dose of 5mg.....or at least meant to but ended up with 10mg..thinking minimum active dose I've seen referred to is 25mg and folks talking about much larger active doses I'd probably be fine. Then nipped out for a 10 minute car journey to pick my wife up from work - never again!! As someone who hasn't indulged in Ketamine type disassociatives for a good few years, but has been enjoying 4-Meo-PCP recently with no problems at lower doses, I was gobsmacked by the intensity of my reaction in such a short period of time.
Thankfully everything went well and no problems encountered, but big lesson learned. Always keep allergy test dosages to sub 5mg and never drive until sure all peaks surmounted and disappearing far into the distance!!

So, back to subject in hand. ROA is sub-lingual. I've been using oral for a good couple of years now but have recently tried sublingual and am finding much more effective at lower doses, so this is the one from now on. Not into the idea of IV, IM, or plugging, but appreciate it's fine for those that are.
Took 15mg aMT sub-lingually about 2 hours ago and settling nicely into gentle trip. Have just taken 15mg of methoxetamine, again, sub-lingually. Will probably report back in a few hours, all being well 
You may have noticed I am the last of the huge dose binge researchers!!!...to be honest I love the subtleties of lower dosages and am enjoying RCs this way at the moment. I don't need to disappear down no holes and have a life to live so have to temper my approach...
Not knocking it, just don't do it....(too often


----------



## knock

davem said:


> Took 15mg aMT sub-lingually about 2 hours ago and settling nicely into gentle trip. Have just taken 15mg of methoxetamine, again, sub-lingually. Will probably report back in a few hours, all being well
> You may have noticed I am the last of the huge dose binge researchers!!!



There's no need to use humour to cover up a low dose, it's only sensible, some people have had quite unpleasant experiences at what others might consider a low dose.

aMT sub-lingually? Blech! I want to know how the combo goes though. At that dose of methoxetamine I don't expect the effects will be very strong but it should be interesting all the same. I see you're "stacking the peaks", I would avoid this with a larger amount of methoxetamine unless you're comfortable with the effects on it's own, it can be quite confusing above ~40mg. Also both aMT and Methoxetamine can give me some muscle tension, aMT much more so of course. Other than that it's probably going to be good fun.


----------



## davem

knockando said:


> There's no need to use humour to cover up a low dose, it's only sensible, some people have had quite unpleasant experiences at what others might consider a low dose.
> 
> aMT sub-lingually? Blech! I want to know how the combo goes though. At that dose of methoxetamine I don't expect the effects will be very strong but it should be interesting all the same. I see you're "stacking the peaks", I would avoid this with a larger amount of methoxetamine unless you're comfortable with the effects on it's own, it can be quite confusing above ~40mg. Also both aMT and Methoxetamine can give me some muscle tension, aMT much more so of course. Other than that it's probably going to be good fun.




'tis so far, definitely a most enjoyable experience....enjoying some verrry 'lush' techno at the moment :D
ah, and I enjoy humour, makes me smile, hope it helps others to too


----------



## davem

oh dear it was going so well (by that I mean awesome - no really!!).....now here comes the toad in the hole and a nice rose (pronounced rose-ay)...hhhmmmm, interesting times ahead ...


----------



## ugh1979

Wow WOW wow. :D

Phenibut, aMT + MXE gas given me the best day of my life!


----------



## phatboy303

Just posted a trip report of last nights experience from the perspective of a seasoned K-lover.

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?p=9097786#post9097786


----------



## davem

Ha-ha - brilliant - no adverse effects from toad-in-the-hole and rose-ay...amazing evening, beautiful music and a verrrry tolerant family


----------



## davem

Highly recommend anyone that hasn't built up massive tolerance to K and fancies a lovely evening in listening to music and generally enjoying life - a nice low dose of aMT(15mg sublingual), stacked a couple of hours later with a low dose of Methoxetamine (15mg sublingual) - works a treat 
90kg 6' male


----------



## davem

knockando said:


> ....aMT sub-lingually? Blech! .....



As an aside to this and I know this isn't the thread topic but....
I had been oral dosing aMT (and indeed everything else I've been using in RC land) and had got up to about 30-40mg quite comfortably without thinking twice about it..then I accidentally sublingual'd it......I know - huh??? - but anyways, took about 25mg, sublingual and the difference was marked. I had been expecting a little degradation of the substance due to not being fully aware of the need to keep it as dehydrated as possible, but no - totally tripped out on it, most unexpectedly. Since then, decided this is the way and everything I've taken since has been improved in effectiveness and speed of onset.
Regards the taste, it's a momentary thing and after a couple of mins, barely noticeable, although I always finish off with a mouth freshener swill of fresh water once I've swallowed....


----------



## Josh

Does anyone else get the most ridiculous scale perception changes with this one? I used to get this a little a bit with ketamine but it's really out of hand now. My laptop feels like a tiny postage stamp in front of me (with one character at a time on the screen!) but I'm sat on my bed in the dark and it's like my wall is a distant skyscape viewed from an open plain. I don't literally mean I'm hallucinating these things, it's just a perception.


----------



## knock

roganjosh said:


> Does anyone else get the most ridiculous scale perception changes with this one? I used to get this a little a bit with ketamine but it's really out of hand now. My laptop feels like a tiny postage stamp in front of me (with one character at a time on the screen!) but I'm sat on my bed in the dark and it's like my wall is a distant skyscape viewed from an open plain. I don't literally mean I'm hallucinating these things, it's just a perception.



It's really odd using a computer, I haven't quite experienced the scale change you're on about but I find the boundary between the computer/internet and the rest of the world / my consciousness becomes blurred, kind of a Matrix effect. The contents of the screen become more like 3D objects. I think the blue pill will come when I hit 100mg dosage levels.


----------



## lbeing789

Still not sure what to make of this but at the end of long session with this at the weekend, over 100mg, I had an absolutely amazing time the drug kept on paying out and I could probably write all day about what happened, so many different effects... but a few that were really really amazing, some profound ideas popped into mind, definitely was concerned about my attachment to reality towards the end, I think this one could bring just about any mental problem to the surface, I've felt great afterwards & it's never gone sideways touch wood... but I wanted to write about this Tai chi thing that some people have experienced, I saw my friend doing it, but this time at the end of the trip, it got REALLY intense, almost supernatural, I'm not a physical person and I was doing spontaneous [I would think] advanced yoga positions, and they felt amazing but spooky becauses it's just totally unexpected and if you'd have some seen some of these poses, it was ridiculous, definitely makes me want to learn about yoga...


----------



## lbeing789

Also noticed the computer usage effect too, amazing, you feel very connected to it and when you're communicating with people on-line it's like they're really there, it definitely blurs the lines of reality at high doses, remarkable.  I found myself wanting a more advanced computer chair so that I could be more wired-in, something like a dentist chair would be suitable, they're gonna need to make more of those in the future...


----------



## knock

lbeing789 said:


> Also noticed the computer usage effect too, amazing, you feel very connected to it and when you're communicating with people on-line it's like they're really there, it definitely blurs the lines of reality at high doses, remarkable.  I found myself wanting a more advanced computer chair so that I could be more wired-in, something like a dentist chair would be suitable, they're gonna need to make more of those in the future...



Haha I've thought about getting a dentist's chair before, something where I can lie back in complete relaxation and the monitor is above me, my arms supported over the keyboard, next best thing to a plug in the back of the neck...

There have been a few similar workstation ideas over the years but they're all made in low volumes in the states and are several thousand dollars.

My compromise has been a DIY mount for a monitor suspended above my bed and a keyboard with built in pointing device. Yes it is great for porn but that's 1% of my usage, honest.


----------



## lbeing789

knockando said:


> Haha I've thought about getting a dentist's chair before, something where I can lie back in complete relaxation and the monitor is above me, my arms supported over the keyboard, next best thing to a plug in the back of the neck...
> 
> There have been a few similar workstation ideas over the years but they're all made in low volumes in the states and are several thousand dollars.
> 
> My compromise has been a DIY mount for a monitor suspended above my bed and a keyboard with built in pointing device. Yes it is great for porn but that's 1% of my usage, honest.



Exactly the chair I was thinking of.. I've also knocked out some out amazing code on this stuff believe it or not... I actually think drugs like this may be something creative people will get a lot out of, because your imagination just becomes so much more vivid and for me personally, things just become easy, almost it's too good to be true.


----------



## mrcientist

Well well well, took this with the Mrs on Saturday night, alongside a light dose of aMT and we had an incredible time, perhaps went a touch high with the dosage at 50mg followed by 75mg later on, but nevermind eh?

Higher doses of this really do push the boundaries of the concept of reality, perspective, as with Ket is massively distorted. Everything felt very digital, things clicking into place, multiple universes, resetting as soon as the realisation that you'd gone back to the start of *another* timeloop. I could see how this could get scary for people relatively inexperienced with Ket. But fook me it was fun

This one's a keeper


----------



## dc710

lol I had the nice surprise of 100mg free sample coming in the post today, couldn't help but try some. Only had it once when it was first around and insufflated that around 25mg and had a good time. Tried a similar dose, sublingual this time after all that talk on that subject. Feeling quite fucked actually lol. Everything feels very bouncy almost, movement seems to take on a fluid motion and music sounds awesome.

I definitely agree about feeling being connected to the computer, got lost in this music video it synergizes quite nicely with the mindset and feeling this substance provides I found 

[url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dPHSxF0VNw[/URL]


----------



## Albion

How exactly is sub-lingual administration performed? Is it enough to simply dab the powder underneath your tongue and hold it for 5 minutes? And is there any sort of horrible accompanying chemical taste?


----------



## dc710

I licked my finger, dabbed up the small pile and coat it around under the tongue. If you kind of sit still for a bit or don't talk (or eat/drink lol) you cannot taste it at all as the taste buds are on top of the tongue. Then after 5-10 mins or so just gulp a drink while swishing it away and swallow. Mild bitter taste but nothing terrible


----------



## knock

JSPete said:


> How exactly is sub-lingual administration performed? Is it enough to simply dab the powder underneath your tongue and hold it for 5 minutes? And is there any sort of horrible accompanying chemical taste?



I weigh my dose onto a small piece of paper. Then I pour it under my tongue and leave it there until saliva builds up in my mouth making it difficult to hold it there. Then I swish and gargle around my mouth and the back of my throat for as long as I can. Finally I swallow.

I quite enjoy the ritual!

The taste is chemically, but it's not horrible.


----------



## dc710

Also, has anyone tried this with nitrous yet? I imagine that would be pretty immense


----------



## abrad84

This stuff is excellent! Very much like ketamine! I am not sure if I could tell the differrence in a double blind study.


----------



## lurching

JSPete said:


> How exactly is sub-lingual administration performed? Is it enough to simply dab the powder underneath your tongue and hold it for 5 minutes? And is there any sort of horrible accompanying chemical taste?



try dissolving it in water and administering with a pipette. the solution is slightly bitter tasting, especially when highly concentrated, so you might want add a few drops of mint flavoring or so if that bothers you.


----------



## DaW

ooooh man  sorry to bother you with my problems, i was due to receive my order but i only got a notification of the postal service that i have to get it tomorrow from the postal office. I know nothing dramtical but im craving for this stuff to try for 2 months now and every report of you guys raises my hunger hehe :D


----------



## Mercc96

I found that looking at electronic screens would fuck me up pretty good, trying to play TRON on MXE is amazing xD . Perception of scale is off the roof, existence is questioned. Pretty neat


----------



## cosmic._.ape

knockando said:


> I find alcohol not a great mix with this one. I have no desire to drink when on it, so if I drink beforehand I end up with the alcohol hangover in the middle of the methoxetamine state which is unpleasant. it feels like it's doing no good to your brain!
> 
> This takes your wits away and shreds them so I think it pays to be otherwise sober. Its pretty cosy for a wit-shredder so there's no real need to soften the impact with booze. I'm definitely interested in other combos but the whole thing is too cerebrally engaging for alcohol to make much sense here, in my view.
> !



Agree 100% regarding alcohol - it doesn't mix well at all!

On the other hand, I have tried it several times with and without cannabis, and it makes a huge improvement (of course, as better is the cannabis, as better will be the improvement too)

To me, now, it is a kind of "waste" to use it without some "green goddess" to smoke (or eat) at hand


----------



## cosmic._.ape

JSPete said:


> How exactly is sub-lingual administration performed? Is it enough to simply dab the powder underneath your tongue and hold it for 5 minutes? And is there any sort of horrible accompanying chemical taste?



yes, it's as simple as you describe it, but I usually leave it there for about 20 min (though I don't really know what'd be the perfect timing!)

It doesn't taste too bad


----------



## cosmic._.ape

knockando said:


> Yes! The perspective you get on existence at some points can be quite shocking.
> 
> And there's something else about interconnected consciousness that I'm failing to pin down here, but connectedness with others is always a very strong element of this for me.



try googling "noosphere" and "Jung's Concept Of The Collective Unconscious"

i like to call it "the bee-hive"


----------



## Albion

Hmm...might be worth mixing the baggy with some sherbert to counter sublingual unpleasantness.

...Must remember not to snort any from then on though!


----------



## knock

cosmic._.ape said:


> yes, it's as simple as you describe it, but I usually leave it there for about 20 min (though I don't really know what'd be the perfect timing!)
> 
> It doesn't taste too bad



Twenty minutes? I couldn't hold it for that long, I'd have spit bubbling out my nose.


----------



## growit&smokeit

JSPete said:


> Hmm...might be worth mixing the baggy with some sherbert to counter sublingual unpleasantness.
> 
> ...Must remember not to snort any from then on though!



You might overdose though! It's hard to mix powders to a uniform consistancy. I have heard this was what was wrong with some 6-apb pellets.

I'm looking foreward to trying Metheoxetamine in the next week or so. I got some 4-meo-pcp as well but the vibe I have got from it is not good so I might stick to this. 

Would anyone like to guess at what sort of dosage of mxe would be equililant to 150mg of dxm? A  low dose, but I love the music appreciation and cosyness of the first plateau and is what I will aiming for roughly when I try this for the first time.


----------



## nomy

I'm getting quite jealous and frustrated here. Mine seems to have got lost somewhere.

The Collective Unconscious is something I've always been intrigued with, ever since my first shroom trip. I wonder why


----------



## Albion

nomy said:


> I'm getting quite jealous and frustrated here. Mine seems to have got lost somewhere.
> 
> The Collective Unconscious is something I've always been intrigued with, ever since my first shroom trip. I wonder why




My gram hasn't arrived either yet. I'm just hoping that the royal mail is a bit slow, that's all.


----------



## pofacedhoe

abrad84 said:


> This stuff is excellent! Very much like ketamine! I only hope this crap doesn't catch on.



it wont if people stop using that shit phrase8)

if you use it your as much to blame for a lame meme


----------



## ConnectFor

*Aaaah*

...it arrived. 

20mg sublingual swilled around for a few mins until I needed to talk :D

Fluffy, wooly, warm feelings coming on after 20 mins, definitely high, and yet I'm retaining clarity of thought, enough to describe abstract programming concepts and discuss my day at work. Awesomeness 

The last couple of days posts are full of lols


----------



## ysrh

JSPete said:


> My gram hasn't arrived either yet. I'm just hoping that the royal mail is a bit slow, that's all.



Maybe everyone's ordering it in time for Christmas.

Or maybe Royal Mail is slow BECAUSE it's Christmas.


----------



## phatboy303

Sorry if this seems a bit spammy, i've written a fairly comprehensive TR on this here based on my experience at the weekend of 250mg over the course of the night.

As a long time K user, and someone who once had a very sizeable habit i hope my report will be valuable to serious ketheads and those with high tolerances. No offence to the previous posters here but these 20-30mg doses will do nothing for any serious K monster.

While 250mg over the course of the night seemed to be ok (although a little excessive) for someone like myself, i do think that, unlike K, there may be some serious risks with this chemical due to its opiate like properties. I really must recommend extreme caution not to get too carried away with this one. Please read my report for more info.


----------



## ysrh

With regards to the lame product name that people are unhappy with (and rightly so!) - the sponsored link at the top of Google results that was showing up has since been removed.  Good work to those who voiced their unhappiness.


----------



## abrad84

pofacedhoe said:


> it wont if people stop using that shit phrase8)
> 
> if you use it your as much to blame for a lame meme



I've edited my post. Maybe you could edit my quote in your post and hopefully put this crap to rest. I do fear that the cat is out of the bag though.


----------



## cosmic._.ape

phatboy303 said:


> Sorry if this seems a bit spammy, i've written a fairly comprehensive TR on this here based on my experience at the weekend of 250mg over the course of the night.
> 
> As a long time K user, and someone who once had a very sizeable habit i hope my report will be valuable to serious ketheads and those with high tolerances. No offence to the previous posters here but these 20-30mg doses will do nothing for any serious K monster.
> 
> While 250mg over the course of the night seemed to be ok (although a little excessive) for someone like myself, i do think that, unlike K, there may be some serious risks with this chemical due to its opiate like properties. I really must recommend extreme caution not to get too carried away with this one. Please read my report for more info.



you wrote a great report there -thanks a lot for bringing the link here!


----------



## ConnectFor

phatboy303 said:


> I really must recommend extreme caution not to get too carried away with this one. Please read my report for more info.



Thanks for the report, and I will echo the sentiment...be careful peeps - I'm 6ft and 17st, no previous K experience and 35mg has me properly hammered. Powerful chem yo


----------



## knock

Posted this over in EADD  but probably useful to have it here too. This is based on my experience with various doses over the last three months.



> For me the sub-lingual dosage range, from threshold, is 10mg and up. It's working out something like:
> 
> 10-25mg - wobbly, warm and humourous
> 25-40mg - stimulation and connectedness
> 40-50mg - light dissociation, CEVs, confusion, losing sense of self
> 50-70mg - moderate dissociation, drama, at the doorway to hyperspatial dimensions
> 70-??mg - yet to find out
> 
> this is all cumulative, i.e. at 70mg I got all the effects I get at lower levels except CEVs as I didn't close my eyes.
> 
> I have NO ketamine tolerance so ketheads will likely need to shift the dosages up but it makes sense to start low as this is NOT ketamine.



BUT different people have different responses so everyone should start low.


----------



## nanoshot

phatboy303 said:


> Sorry if this seems a bit spammy, i've written a fairly comprehensive TR on this here based on my experience at the weekend of 250mg over the course of the night.
> 
> As a long time K user, and someone who once had a very sizeable habit i hope my report will be valuable to serious ketheads and those with high tolerances. No offence to the previous posters here but these 20-30mg doses will do nothing for any serious K monster.
> 
> While 250mg over the course of the night seemed to be ok (although a little excessive) for someone like myself, i do think that, unlike K, there may be some serious risks with this chemical due to its opiate like properties. I really must recommend extreme caution not to get too carried away with this one. Please read my report for more info.



This is interesting. So, from one ket head to another, what would you suggest as a good blast off first dose in a needle in the muscle. My start off shot of K, to get things going and get into the hole for a bit is between 150mg~180mg. Then I cruise in and out of planetary travel with shots of K at 70mg at a time. Would you think that 100mg of Mxe shot in my muscle would be a comprable dose to my blast off K dose? Of course I wouldn't be re-dosing like I do with K, given the reports of how long this stuff lasts.


----------



## DaW

ConnectFor said:


> Thanks for the report, and I will echo the sentiment...be careful peeps - I'm 6ft and 17st, no previous K experience and 35mg has me properly hammered. Powerful chem yo



Man - sounds quite fucking good ^^ could you detail your "hammerdness" a little bit?


----------



## Albion

ysrh said:


> With regards to the lame product name that people are unhappy with (and rightly so!) - the sponsored link at the top of Google results that was showing up has since been removed.  Good work to those who voiced their unhappiness.



Those vendors must monitor bluelight, and this thread in particular, like hawks. It was only a little earlier that the nickname in question was brought up as an issue. Guess they don't want to upset their customers.


----------



## ConnectFor

DaW said:


> Man - sounds quite fucking good ^^ could you detail your "hammerdness" a little bit?



Numb, amused, time slowed down, warm, wobbly drunk-like, wide awake, a few mm outside myself etc :D


----------



## Mr.Toad

ConnectFor said:


> Numb, amused, time slowed down, warm, wobbly drunk-like, wide awake, a few mm outside myself etc :D



+1

I took 50mg yesterday. I snortet it all at once this time and it hit me pretty hard. 3 hours in a dreamlike state...absolutely weird and amazing,


----------



## knock

nanoshot said:


> This is interesting. So, from one ket head to another, what would you suggest as a good blast off first dose in a needle in the muscle. My start off shot of K, to get things going and get into the hole for a bit is between 150mg~180mg. Then I cruise in and out of planetary travel with shots of K at 70mg at a time. Would you think that 100mg of Mxe shot in my muscle would be a comprable dose to my blast off K dose? Of course I wouldn't be re-dosing like I do with K, given the reports of how long this stuff lasts.



Can you not just start low and work your way up?

I personally think you're mad to start with 100mg IM. Who knows what your own idiosyncratic reaction will be? Start at 40mg IM max and if it's not enough stick another 40mg in. And do an allergy test first.

Methoxetamine is not Ketamine.

It might be that ketheads generally need higher doses but we don't actually know that yet, this is an RC, so it would be sensible to approach it as such.


----------



## phatboy303

nanoshot said:


> This is interesting. So, from one ket head to another, what would you suggest as a good blast off first dose in a needle in the muscle. My start off shot of K, to get things going and get into the hole for a bit is between 150mg~180mg. Then I cruise in and out of planetary travel with shots of K at 70mg at a time. Would you think that 100mg of Mxe shot in my muscle would be a comprable dose to my blast off K dose? Of course I wouldn't be re-dosing like I do with K, given the reports of how long this stuff lasts.



As I'm sure you know K can vary wildly in strength/quality. I would say consider really good strong shardy K and its probably about 1.5-2 times the strength of that, although i'm trying to veer on the side of caution here.

I'm not one for needles myself so i can only go by my nasal experiences.


----------



## phatboy303

Actually, i agree with knockando. Better to play it safe to start with, try a smaller amount and give it twice as long as you would give K before deciding whether to redose. The effects dont really last _that_ much longer than K, but the after effects linger on for a while.


----------



## nanoshot

knockando said:


> Can you not just start low and work your way up?
> 
> I personally think you're mad to start with 100mg IM. Who knows what your own idiosyncratic reaction will be? Start at 40mg IM max and if it's not enough stick another 40mg in. And do an allergy test first.
> 
> Methoxetamine is not Ketamine.
> 
> It might be that ketheads generally need higher doses but we don't actually know that yet, this is an RC, so it would be sensible to approach it as such.




I hear ya. I was originally going to start with 50mg IM to test the waters. I will just do that and adjust from there. One interesting thing for me is that I have been on Wellbutrin for 5.5 yrs straight and it definitly has re-wired my dopamine as far as how opiates have an effect on me. I can take a 30mg roxy and just feel a little peak and thats about it, and I don't take pain pills at all, so I'm wondering if I will even feel the opiate effect of Mxe like everyone talks of.


----------



## knock

My biggest worry about the comparison with Ketamine is that with Methoxetamine there doesn't seem to be any physical paralysis as such - I haven't experienced this with Ketamine as I've only done a small amount a few times but I believe this is part of the high-dose experience, i.e. you have no choice but to lie down or whatever.

I don't get this with Methoxetamine, it seems entirely possible to be in a completely befuddled state and rampage around the house or maybe outside making a fool or worse a statistic of yourself!

Take care!


----------



## KETAMAX

nanoshot said:


> I have read post after post about this drug and could not find anyones real experiences using IM as the method. Hasn't anyone mixed this up with bacteriostatic water, filtered it and injected it IM? I like ketamine. I like 100mg IM doses at a time while listening to vocal trance music, pretty girls voices with lots of subtle echoes and repetition, while having my eyes shut enjoying the CEV's and taking a "ride" to the music. I have read everyone here plays around with 10mg here up the nose and there. I'm interested in getting down to business. I want to IM 50mg to see what it's all about, and then from what I've read about how much more potential Methoxetamine has, I plan to unlock it with a 100mg IM dose about an hour after my first 50mg IM dose. What do you think? Has anyone gone this way yet? It would be awesome to take a 4+hr solid "ride" with my eyes shut listening to my vocal trance music as it takes me on a journey. Is this possible with this drug like it is with K and do you think i will attain it with my dosings?



yes i have im'd 250mg over a day,  and in the end you get fucked up proper,  its safe to do 50mg im in one shot,  or if you got tolerance go for 100mg.. no more in one go though else you may go a bit manic and lose it - from experience lol - do not re-dose like ket.. WAIT at least a couple hours in between shots. 
i get no visuals of it.. but neither do i get visuals of any amount of ket.. i just pass out wake up 10 mins later thinking i died "again"
Mxe is fun anti depressant type drug with little lingering side effects and is good imo.


----------



## knock

KETAMAX said:


> i get no visuals of it.. but neither do i get visuals of any amount of ket.. i just pass out wake up 10 mins later thinking i died "again"



Perhaps you take too much! Seriously! I get CEVs off ~50mg methoxetamine, it's not a huge dose and I have to lie down and close my eyes to experience it.

It sounds like you're giving yourself a general anaesthetic... Try lower doses!


----------



## incognition

The "after effects" can be completely overwhelming if the dose you took was big enough. I spent 4-5 hrs waiting to get rid of this parallell reality consisting of dark fluorescent.. i dont know what.. trees? This reality was equally "strong" or "stronger" than reality. The "dissociative feedback" came back growing in strength and knocked me out periodically. Actually scary even for someone who thinks k-holes is the only meaning with ketamine and smoked DMT hundreds of times.


This substance is completely amazing, but its not a toy at all. I've said it before and i say it again : this drug is going to make a lot of noise..





phatboy303 said:


> Actually, i agree with knockando. Better to play it safe to start with, try a smaller amount and give it twice as long as you would give K before deciding whether to redose. The effects dont really last _that_ much longer than K, but the after effects linger on for a while.


----------



## amanitadine

knockando said:


> Can you not just start low and work your way up?
> 
> I personally think you're mad to start with 100mg IM. Who knows what your own idiosyncratic reaction will be? Start at 40mg IM max and if it's not enough stick another 40mg in. And do an allergy test first.
> 
> Methoxetamine is not Ketamine.
> 
> It might be that ketheads generally need higher doses but we don't actually know that yet, this is an RC, so it would be sensible to approach it as such.



This is good sound advice here!  Wise to heed wise words! Methoxetamine is indeed not ketamine. As many ket heads are finding out, it doesn't take you to the same place as ketamine. The 2-chloro group on ketamine seems essential to its anaesthesia, and adding the 3-MeO to ANY arylcylohexylamine really changes its activity. . ._Slight_ opiate effects (the 3 or 4 HO  group instead really hammers the mu receptors) but also a vastly different character it seems. Ketamine seems to have one of the highest NMDA antagonism to DRI ratios, so if you have already climbed the ketamine ladder its pretty damn hard to find that elsewhere. Not many other places to go (yet!) PCP and family get pretty wild, but also have the higher DRI action, resulting in more mania, etc. There hasnt been binding studies with methoxetamine yet, as it is a brand new invention (thank you wizard sirs) , but one  can extrapolate its action with a little SAR thought and some concentrated in vitro studies 

You just wont get to that interplanetary cosmic quantum travel  place with methoxetamine without the possibility of unhinged  and possibly uncomfortable craziness, as KETAMAX and phatboy303 are finding out. But its got its own sweetness....it is its own character. 

Pretty awesome to see all these reports trickling (pouring?) in on a such a new blessed substance. Treat it with respect and it will do the same to you.


----------



## knock

Hi Amanitadine, thanks for chiming in, it does worry me to see people treating a novel compound as if it is exactly the same as what they are used to! From my limited experience and reading about ketamine I think the two substances, although sharing some characteristics, are in many ways quite different. I think there is quite a lot of scope for mania with Methoxetamine, having behaved quite manically myself at fairly "low" doses.


----------



## abore

DevinTheDude said:


> Just curious. Has anybody in the US received batch 2 yet?



Waiting as well.


----------



## cosmic._.ape

this can be so useful for british students right now
waging a war against the tyrants, almost left on their own
while the rest of the country watch 
envious
how
 even wheelchairs
have guts


----------



## killermunchies

DevinTheDude said:


> Just curious. Has anybody in the US received batch 2 yet?



Still waiting.  Fucking customs...


----------



## amanitadine

knockando said:


> Hi Amanitadine, thanks for chiming in, it does worry me to see people treating a novel compound as if it is exactly the same as what they are used to! From my limited experience and reading about ketamine I think the two substances, although sharing some characteristics, are in many ways quite different. I think there is quite a lot of scope for mania with Methoxetamine, having behaved quite manically myself at fairly "low" doses.



And hello to you good sir! Yeah, there is gonna be a bit of a learning curve with methoxetamine, but luckily it appears to be *much* more forgiving than some of its cousins. But, due caution is urged, and at least most have been quite cautious and respectful. You in particular have been a good voice of reason throughout this thread


----------



## Albion

amanitadine said:


> And hello to you good sir! Yeah, there is gonna be a bit of a learning curve with methoxetamine, but luckily it appears to be *much* more forgiving than some of its cousins. But, due caution is urged, and at least most have been quite cautious and respectful. You in particular have been a good voice of reason throughout this thread



I'm betting that most so far have been cautious and respectful because they found out about MXE through bluelight, and therefore have lapped up a great deal of knowledge and wisdom.

However it's only a matter of time before news of MXE spreads to the demographics that do not know of bluelight, errowid or any of the sources that are_ essential _in learning how to use this drug....and then things will get cringe worthy...


----------



## mistereman

Any pupil dillation with this substance? How well would a low dose work for a gig setting or is this not suitable?

Cheers


----------



## Methox23

mistereman said:


> Any pupil dillation with this substance? How well would a low dose work for a gig setting or is this not suitable?
> 
> Cheers



Iv'e noticed no pupil dilation, the opposite infact... start a very small dose so you get the kinda warm happy, fuzzy feeling from the drug instead of the really ketted up feeling and cant act normal lol......obviously it acts different on every person but i think you should be ok.. Opiate activity makes the pupils smaller so no problem there... Good luck.... and enjoy lol


----------



## Xamkou

Chemicals of the arylcyclohexylamine class (ie Ketamine, Methoxetamine) don't cause any pupil dilation. Infact, they seem to cause pupil constriction.


----------



## Mediajunkie

Someone on the swedish underground forum flashback.org has reported a death when someone used MDAI and Methoxetamine together. No information on dosage yet. 

https://www.flashback.org/sp27563892

Cant confirm this but just be careful out there!

Edit: If this is confirmed sweden probably will outlaw the substance relativly fast. Damn its always in my country people die on new substances.


----------



## Albion

This drug has turned me into a jellyfish.


----------



## Osky_P

Mediajunkie said:


> Someone on the swedish underground forum flashback.org has reported a death when someone used MDAI and Methoxetamine together. No information on dosage yet.
> 
> https://www.flashback.org/sp27563892
> 
> Cant confirm this but just be careful out there!
> 
> Edit: If this is confirmed sweden probably will outlaw the substance relativly fast. Damn its always in my country people die on new substances.



Shit. I had 35-40mg MXE a few hours after a MDAI/Methylone combo on Saturday evening, and had quite an uncomfortable time of it to say the least. I just assumed it was my relative inexperience with disassociatives. 

I'm in the process of attempting to write an experience report at the moment, but struggling to find the words to describe it right now. But if I can impart one small nugget of harm reduction, especially in light of events in Sweden, is to tread very carefully when mixing this with anything.

I'd had 150mg MDAI and 220mg M1 taken together about 3 hours before insufflating a relatively low dose of methoxetamine (35-40mg), and I thought i was going to hell in a handbasket to be honest. 

Leaving myself open to a flaming here for being reckless and mixing unknown RC's but shit happens when one is high and I feel the need to pass this on. Like I said I just thought it was my inexperience with disassociatives, but the above reports regarding the Swedish incident has got me rather alarmed.

Be well folks


----------



## Mediajunkie

Osky_P said:


> Shit. I had 35-40mg MXE a few hours after a MDAI/Methylone combo on Saturday evening, and had quite an uncomfortable time of it to say the least. I just assumed it was my relative inexperience with disassociatives.
> 
> I'm in the process of attempting to write an experience report at the moment, but struggling to find the words to describe it right now. But if I can impart one small nugget of harm reduction, especially in light of events in Sweden, is to tread very carefully when mixing this with anything.
> 
> I'd had 150mg MDAI and 220mg M1 taken together about 3 hours before insufflating a relatively low dose of methoxetamine (35-40mg), and I thought i was going to hell in a handbasket to be honest.
> 
> Leaving myself open to a flaming here for being reckless and mixing unknown RC's but shit happens when one is high and I feel the need to pass this on. Like I said I just thought it was my inexperience with disassociatives, but the above reports regarding the Swedish incident has got me rather alarmed.
> 
> Be well folks



Edit: What symptomes did you experience? Any physical sideeffects or just psychological?

Yeah well it is not confirmed if it is a person dead, if he is dead the cause is unknown. 
We dont know the dosages and any of the backround history.

Its just a person claiming that a friend died last night on MDAI and Methoxetamine. I checked his posthistory on flashback.org and he seems like a pretty serious person (not a forumtroll character). So based on absolutly nothing else than his forum history he seems honest.

Even with the uncertainties of the death its a serious reminder to everyone that is about the join the methoxetamine hype. (That includes me in a few days)

*Start low with an allergy test 1-5mg. Wait some hours before redosing and dont mix it with anything else. This substance is so new it is extremely reckless to just start of with a normal dose even if it only is a low dose like 30mg*

I cant wait to try it out but man im scared now.


----------



## Methox23

Mediajunkie said:


> Edit: What symptomes did you experience? Any physical sideeffects or just psychological?
> 
> Yeah well it is not confirmed if it is a person dead, if he is dead the cause is unknown.
> We dont know the dosages and any of the backround history.
> 
> Its just a person claiming that a friend died last night on MDAI and Methoxetamine. I checked his posthistory on flashback.org and he seems like a pretty serious person (not a forumtroll character). So based on absolutly nothing else than his forum history he seems honest.
> 
> Even with the uncertainties of the death its a serious reminder to everyone that is about the join the methoxetamine hype. (That includes me in a few days)
> 
> *Start low with an allergy test 1-5mg. Wait some hours before redosing and dont mix it with anything else. This substance is so new it is extremely reckless to just start of with a normal dose even if it only is a low dose like 30mg*
> 
> I cant wait to try it out but man im scared now.




You have to go onto it with the right mind set, dont be scared , but cautious... If you respect the drug it will do you good... and Enjoy


----------



## Mediajunkie

Methox23 said:


> You have to go onto it with the right mind set, dont be scared , but cautious... If you respect the drug it will do you good... and Enjoy



Yeah im not afraid of dying or even serious sideeffects. I know i have the right mindset. That forumpost just reminded me of how new and unknown the substance is. Ive taken alot of RC's but nothing that is this fresh out from the lab. I usually take RC's that is and have been used by many people. Now i am about to try something that pretty much is 3 months old. I am not scared of my possible reactions to the drug. The feeling of being one of the first labrats taking this substance is scary. But damn i look forward to it.


----------



## davem

Osky_P said:


> ......
> I'd had 150mg MDAI and 220mg M1 taken together about 3 hours before insufflating a relatively low dose of methoxetamine (35-40mg), and I thought i was going to hell in a handbasket to be honest. ...




Mate!! - 220mg of M1 is a lil' on the high side by itself...it's been my D.O.C. for a good couple of years and although I started off with 200mg doses, then mixing with same of Mephedrone, I soon realised this was not a good thing to be doing....now the max I do with it is 120mg M1/60mgB1, which is very nice, especially if mixed well, split into 3 and taken over several hours, but s'nuff.

As I said, earlier, my first mix of this new drug is v.low dose (15mg) with v.low dose (15mg) aMT - aMT first, sublingual, followed by Methoxetamine 2 hours later, also sublingual - brilliant night, lasted about 5-6 hours, was able to eat dinner, along with a glass of wine, slept like a log and loved it totally - take it easy


----------



## knock

Mediajunkie said:


> Now i am about to try something that pretty much is 3 months old. I am not scared of my possible reactions to the drug. The feeling of being one of the first labrats taking this substance is scary.



It's been around since at least May and probably before that, F&B reported on it then and mentions other people's comments about it back then so it's not _that_ new.

I've never felt anything from it that would give me any cause for concern for my physical well-being. Mental, yes, but even then you feel reassured ("Ah well I'm losing my mind. Still, could be worse!")

But it is sensible to be cautious...


----------



## Mercc96

Cheesus im relieved i didnt go ahead and bosh the MDAI i had prepared 0_o anyone got any idea why MXE and MDAI would not mix?


----------



## Albion

Just coming off my first experience with MXE. It's really weird. It sort of comes up behind you and drags you down into the dark depths of the ocean. Really, really powerful, and feels as though it is taking you in to another realm...


----------



## Mr.Toad

JSPete said:


> Just coming off my first experience with MXE. It's really weird. It sort of comes up behind you and drags you down into the dark depths of the ocean. Really, really powerful, and feels as though it is taking you in to another realm...



What a great description of methoxetamine. This is the exact feeling I have  but couldn't express through words. +1


----------



## knock

So apparently the Swedish guy who died took 80-100mg methoxetamine and 400mg MDAI.

https://www.flashback.org/t1298851p17


----------



## Xamkou

I've mixed Mephedrone and MxE on several occasions to no ill effects?


----------



## ysrh

OK, that's a lot of both of those.

Sad either way.  And not good.  

MDAI is a lot more active on serotonin than mephedrone, no?


----------



## Albion

knockando said:


> So apparently the Swedish guy who died took 80-100mg methoxetamine and 400mg MDAI.
> 
> https://www.flashback.org/t1298851p17



And sounds like cardiac arrest? Something to do with his pulse going into overdrive?


----------



## knock

JSPete said:


> And sounds like cardiac arrest? Something to do with his pulse going into overdrive?



Yes it sounds like cardiac arrest.


----------



## knock

ysrh said:


> OK, that's a lot of both of those.
> 
> Sad either way.  And not good.
> 
> MDAI is a lot more active on serotonin than mephedrone, no?



Yes, I would say it's a large dose of both!

Don't know about mephedrone's serotonergic activity but it's not a combo that I would have considered!


----------



## Albion

But I was under the impression that MDAI is quite weak, at least in how it feels. I've never tried it, but that's because reports weren't really that great. And MXE isn't particularly stimulating. Certainly didn't make my heart rate sky rocket.

There may be an other underlying issue to blame here.


----------



## knock

JSPete said:


> But I was under the impression that MDAI is quite weak, at least in how it feels. I've never tried it, but that's because reports weren't really that great. And MXE isn't particularly stimulating. Certainly didn't make my heart rate sky rocket.
> 
> There may be an other underlying issue to blame here.



I find methoxetamine is at least mentally stimulating, i.e. keep you awake and alert. But I've not paid much attention to my heart rate. During my second time with it there was a minute or two when I felt almost an adrenalin effect as I hit the peak but it didn't last long.

But MDAI is not supposed to be stimulating.

There may well be other factors to blame.



> He used to always mix _tjacket_ with morphine. And thought it was as nice.
> Therefore he wanted to try this. But died.



I think _tjacket_ is _junkie_, doesn't make much sense in that case. Where's mediajunkie?


----------



## YBC

Tjack(et) is street amphetamine


----------



## knock

YBC said:


> Tjack(et) is street amphetamine



Thanks!

I can't help thinking this chap was IV'ing these RCs.


----------



## growit&smokeit

Sounds like a very modern version of a speed ball. Poor guy.


----------



## DaW

Coming offf my first experience with MXE right now, this one's pure bliss !!!!  I started with a mate of mine at approx 1900, two little lines á 10mg left&right nostril followed by two 10mg lines at the 1 hour point and 2 hour point. Come up was very k like, but instead of feeling cold and "steel-like" there is a very comfortable warmth and a sense of "nothing bad can happen" troughout the experience. This is followed by a state of humorous confusion, i questioned and laughed about everything, sometimes this state can get very intense and weird and freaky but there is always the reassurance that nothing bad can happen. The afterglow is wonderful, very mood lifting, TV is 3D lol and everything is brighter and more beautiful :D 

I took a walk during the afterglow and was amazed by really everything, and at some point a little dog got at me (wich i didnt realise because i was listening to music...oh and yes music sounds GREAT) and when i noticed the little doggy barking at me i just smiled and walked on (normally this would have fucking frightened me....and i think you guys to  ). Im telling you that to emphasize that the experience was completely void of anxiety ect...at least for me 

all in all this one is  so treat it with respect and take it easy!


----------



## knock

The unfortunate Swede was using intravenously, confirmed on Flashback forum.


----------



## deckmunki

Just to follow up from experiences a few nights ago:

Methoxetamine's negative psychological effects seem to be MUCH more pronounced than ketamine; every time I've tried it, I have experienced varying degrees of mania, panic, mental confusion, and some pretty disturbing trains of thought.

In low doses it has a lot of potential as a wonderful pick-me-up, but I'm a little worried about its psychological effects at higher doses.

Also wondering whether there might be a possibility of potentiation with drugs such as DXM in terms of causing psychological disturbance?

/Deckmunki


----------



## lbeing789

I think different people have different reactions to this... I can't help but notice a lot of opinion about MXE from inexperienced users in general... also I keep on reading things that go completely contrary to my experience.... 

Deckmunki- sorry am I reading that right? how was DXM involved in your MXE experience? I have to remark that in my 15 or so times doing MXE, in various/high doses, I have yet to have a hint of mania, panic, or anything resembling a negative train of thought... in fact, that to me seems to be one of it's most remarkable qualities, that it lacks those things.  Disassociatives usually have long afterlife's, were you guys using DXM within a few days of using MXE?


----------



## knock

deckmunki said:


> Just to follow up from experiences a few nights ago:
> 
> Methoxetamine's negative psychological effects seem to be MUCH more pronounced than ketamine; every time I've tried it, I have experienced varying degrees of mania, panic, mental confusion, and some pretty disturbing trains of thought.
> 
> In low doses it has a lot of potential as a wonderful pick-me-up, but I'm a little worried about its psychological effects at higher doses.
> 
> Also wondering whether there might be a possibility of potentiation with drugs such as DXM in terms of causing psychological disturbance?
> 
> /Deckmunki



Interesting, I suspect that the things you don't like about this are things that I DO like about it!


Mania = Stimulation
Panic = High Drama
Confusion = Befuddledness
Disturbing trains of thought = Interesting avenues of enquiry


----------



## deckmunki

lbeing789 said:


> I think different people have different reactions to this... I can't help but notice a lot of opinion about MXE from inexperienced users in general... also I keep on reading things that go completely contrary to my experience....
> 
> Deckmunki- sorry am I reading that right? how was DXM involved in your MXE experience? I have to remark that in my 15 or so times doing MXE, in various/high doses, I have yet to have a hint of mania, panic, or anything resembling a negative train of thought... in fact, that to me seems to be one of it's most remarkable qualities, that it lacks those things.  Disassociatives usually have long afterlife's, were you guys using DXM within a few days of using MXE?



*Hey lbeing789, I put some more details a page or two back; Mrs Deckmunki had a very upsetting episode on MXE. She had been treating a cold by taking a cough mixture which contained DXM, but stopped at least 30 hours before taking 40mg MXE. During the peak of the MXE's effects - around 90 minutes - she experienced what we think was a pretty severe psychotic episode which has left her very wary of MXE since. No idea whatsoever whether there's a link between the two but it would be foolhardy to ignore it.*


----------



## Methox23

knockando said:


> Interesting, I suspect that the things you don't like about this are things that I DO like about it!
> 
> 
> Mania = Stimulation
> Panic = High Drama
> Confusion = Befuddledness
> Disturbing trains of thought = Interesting avenues of enquiry



Haa yeah same , but i still notice a warm fuzzy opiate feeling at doses so confusion and mania are still fun because its a warm feeling lol hard to explain...


----------



## knock

Methox23 said:


> Haa yeah same , but i still notice a warm fuzzy opiate feeling at doses so confusion and mania are still fun because its a warm feeling lol hard to explain...



I'm right there with you...


----------



## lbeing789

knockando said:


> Interesting, I suspect that the things you don't like about this are things that I DO like about it!
> 
> 
> Mania = Stimulation
> Panic = High Drama
> Confusion = Befuddledness
> Disturbing trains of thought = Interesting avenues of enquiry



 Well put.


----------



## knock

deckmunki said:


> *Hey lbeing789, I put some more details a page or two back; Mrs Deckmunki had a very upsetting episode on MXE. She had been treating a cold by taking a cough mixture which contained DXM, but stopped at least 30 hours before taking 40mg MXE. During the peak of the MXE's effects - around 90 minutes - she experienced what we think was a pretty severe psychotic episode which has left her very wary of MXE since. No idea whatsoever whether there's a link between the two but it would be foolhardy to ignore it.*



Sorry about my flippant reply to you up there ^^ I don't mean to belittle Mrs Deckmunki's negative experience at all! 

You seem to be saying that you yourself find negative qualities to the experience. In your earlier posts you said you had no negative effects. Have you had subsequent doses and decided you were uncomfortable with the manic feeling, and so on?


----------



## lbeing789

deckmunki said:


> *Hey lbeing789, I put some more details a page or two back; Mrs Deckmunki had a very upsetting episode on MXE. She had been treating a cold by taking a cough mixture which contained DXM, but stopped at least 30 hours before taking 40mg MXE. During the peak of the MXE's effects - around 90 minutes - she experienced what we think was a pretty severe psychotic episode which has left her very wary of MXE since. No idea whatsoever whether there's a link between the two but it would be foolhardy to ignore it.*



Sorry I hadn't read that msg, read the early reports tho.. .yeah that's interesting, actually 30 hours isn't enough in my experience, that could've been a potentiating factor, plus it seems this oral ROA is stronger... then I think her having that negative experience obviously negatively effected your trip, maybe you guys just got off on a very negative footing.. can I ask, would you guys normally find yourselves into stimulants/less trippy drugs??..   I know tonnes of people that will happily take coke/mdma/ketamine but would never normally take trippy drugs like acid/mushrooms/dmt.... I think MXE has so much going on that I would generally consider it a trippy drug and I'm starting to think this is a great point of confusion with MXE and it's relationship to ketamine.

Also another point I've got to say, from the original reports, it does read more like a standard drug freakout than a severe psychotic episode... you know being overwhelmed by an unexpected effect, I think things would've been a lot worse if that had been the case... anyway, glad you're well now... a nega-experience like that can be really tough to get over.


----------



## killermunchies

I have a question for those of you that have tried it.  How long does it take after the initial dose to be able to sleep?  I've read the whole thread but I haven't found a consistent answer.  I realize that it can be different for different people but I'm just looking for a ball park estimate.  This is assuming a dose in the 20 - 40 mg range.  When I get mine, I'll probably end up doing it at night, but I want to dose early enough to be able to get some sleep.


----------



## lbeing789

killermunchies said:


> I have a question for those of you that have tried it.  How long does it take after the initial dose to be able to sleep?  I've read the whole thread but I haven't found a consistent answer.  I realize that it can be different for different people but I'm just looking for a ball park estimate.  This is assuming a dose in the 20 - 40 mg range.  When I get mine, I'll probably end up doing it at night, but I want to dose early enough to be able to get some sleep.



You're not going to get a ballpark figure... you can fall asleep on it, I have done.. but you can also be so excited that you don't want to sleep...you'll be able to sleep in the same evening, especially if you want to.


----------



## knock

I would allow between four and six hours from ingestion over that dose range (sublingual) before sleep.

Sorry lbeing789 I'm not trying to be contrary  but personally I am *always* too excited to sleep until the effects wear off...  ZZzzzzzz.....

But people are different!


----------



## deckmunki

lbeing789 said:


> Sorry I hadn't read that msg, read the early reports tho.. .yeah that's interesting, actually 30 hours isn't enough in my experience, that could've been a potentiating factor, plus it seems this oral ROA is stronger... then I think her having that negative experience obviously negatively effected your trip, maybe you guys just got off on a very negative footing.. can I ask, would you guys normally find yourselves into stimulants/less trippy drugs??..   I know tonnes of people that will happily take coke/mdma/ketamine but would never normally take trippy drugs like acid/mushrooms/dmt.... I think MXE has so much going on that I would generally consider it a trippy drug and I'm starting to think this is a great point of confusion with MXE and it's relationship to ketamine.
> 
> Also another point I've got to say, from the original reports, it does read more like a standard drug freakout than a severe psychotic episode... you know being overwhelmed by an unexpected effect, I think things would've been a lot worse if that had been the case... anyway, glad you're well now... a nega-experience like that can be really tough to get over.



Hey lbeing789  No need to apologise for your tone; it's all good 

We've both enjoyed aMT, MDMA, laughing gas and ket many a time.

You could well be right about the freakout, except that the line between a freak out and a psychotic episode can get pretty blurry at the best of times. I have no idea what it would have been called by a doc - like I said at the time, everything I've reported has been a best-guess - but her behaviour was very much confused and agitated.

More interestingly/worryingly, I also noticed her speech was affected three times when she would repeat a consonant sound for several seconds; almost like a very aggressive stutter; e.g. instead of saying "the quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog", she would say "the quick brown fox jumps overrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.... the lazy dog" in an almost gutteral tone. She said afterwards that she didn't know whether it was an echo in her head or her actually making the noise until I told her what she'd been doing.

That alone makes me incredibly worried that her signs and the symptoms she described were in the ballpark at least of being a psychotic break, and hence potentially very serious...?

Hell, I don't know. I'm just a Google-equipped keyboard monkey, but it's been a lesson to us both.


----------



## Delsyd

Actually IME what you described above sounds quite like a psychedelic  dissociative experience.


----------



## knock

deckmunki said:


> instead of saying "the quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog", she would say "the quick brown fox jumps overrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.... the lazy dog" in an almost gutteral tone. She said afterwards that she didn't know whether it was an echo in her head or her actually making the noise until I told her what she'd been doing.)



To quote myself from a previous report:



> I made noises that would waken the dead and was fearful of discovery, fortunately no-one alerted the authorities.



This was in reference to me clearing my throat and it coming out like some sort of ten second long growl turning into a roar! At least that's what it sounded like to me. I was honestly concerned the neighbours would wonder what the hell was going on.


----------



## lbeing789

deckmunki said:


> Hey lbeing789  No need to apologise for your tone; it's all good
> 
> We've both enjoyed aMT, MDMA, laughing gas and ket many a time.
> 
> You could well be right about the freakout, except that the line between a freak out and a psychotic episode can get pretty blurry at the best of times. I have no idea what it would have been called by a doc - like I said at the time, everything I've reported has been a best-guess - but her behaviour was very much confused and agitated.
> 
> More interestingly/worryingly, I also noticed her speech was affected three times when she would repeat a consonant sound for several seconds; almost like a very aggressive stutter; e.g. instead of saying "the quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog", she would say "the quick brown fox jumps overrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.... the lazy dog" in an almost gutteral tone. She said afterwards that she didn't know whether it was an echo in her head or her actually making the noise until I told her what she'd been doing.
> 
> That alone makes me incredibly worried that her signs and the symptoms she described were in the ballpark at least of being a psychotic break, and hence potentially very serious...?
> 
> Hell, I don't know. I'm just a Google-equipped keyboard monkey, but it's been a lesson to us both.



Yeah, I think MXE is a lot more psychedelic than those drugs... in the classic use of the term we're all psychotic when we're tripping (hallucinating, out of touch with reality) but in the drug world I think a psychotic episode is viewed as one where you totally lose control, usually involving violence/aggressive behavior... also that's probably the NMDA activity causing the speech effect, to be expected, I've had this on all the NMDA dissociatives I actually get this badly on ketamine, probably not quite as many 'r's that you listed, probably more like 'o..ov.overrrrrr'.. typical studder.  Noticed it on MXE but it's weird with MXE because you can smooth it out quite easily, I only ever have one speech impediment, then it catches up almost instantly.


----------



## lbeing789

I think it would help some to realise that in low doses MXE is like ketamine, but the more you take, the less like ketamine it becomes and eventually it something else entirely... at high doses some quite profound physical effects are noted, but I'm also reading on this swedish forum of people taking even more and then having full blown alien abduction experiences ala DMT... whether this is a bad thing or not remains to be seen, but does say something about the seriousness of the drug.... I'm really disliking the ketamine relationship more and more.


----------



## deffi

Took 50mg a couple a days ago and I liked it. Didn't get any CEVs (which I get easily with other dissociatives) so im looking forward to trying a higher dose...



deckmunki said:


> More interestingly/worryingly, I also noticed her speech was affected three times when she would repeat a consonant sound for several seconds; almost like a very aggressive stutter; e.g. instead of saying "the quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog", she would say "the quick brown fox jumps overrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.... the lazy dog" in an almost gutteral tone. She said afterwards that she didn't know whether it was an echo in her head or her actually making the noise until I told her what she'd been doing.


This isn't methoxetamine specific symptom. I've seen that happening in people who have taken high doses of DXM and having bad trip. It sounds pretty funny (lol) and they often don't even realize that they're repeating a character or a syllable in a word. Your friend might have just been oversensitive to MXE, that's why we do allergic tests.


----------



## Albion

Yesterday evening I took 90mgs, turned out the lights and lay in bed. Everything was normal at first, and I thought 'hey, I'll be able to handle the experience if I'm just laid here, doing nothing with my eyes shut'. Then my duvet got caught on some sort of rotary device, and started to bend my bed downwards into a circle, and my whole body was bending with it. But it didn't end there. On the other side was a whole other WORLD, full of pushing, pulling, twisting, lurching machines, and I was being passed through each one of them. My body moved forwards, backwards, upwards, spiralled inside out, you name it, I felt it.

I was confused, I had forgotten that I had taken any drug. I didn't know whether I was dying, or whether this was as life had always been. The only resemblance this world had with the real world was the deep crashing of waves that were my breaths.

I still had full motor control, however. I needed the toilet, and went to the toilet. But I didn't perceive the act of doing it through ANY of the 7 senses. I perceived it through an 8th sense, if that is possible. Detached from reality, time and space, my body got up and went to the toilet whilst my mind lost within itself.

Then at some point, the music I had playing at the time materialised itself as avenues and sensations over my body. This must have been during the peak of the experience, as I had no idea that this was music. I couldn't hear anything, only feel things in a remarkably profound way. This went on for a good 3-4 hours. After the 4 hour mark, memories started trickling back to me. I remember having taken a drug...remembered that I was in my room (still took me a long time to recognise it again). Realised that I had music playing over the hifi. The rolling body sensations began to fade....and slowly I came back to Earth...with a huge smile on my face 

I'm not sure whether I had fallen asleep, but I don't think it matters, since the whole experience could only be described as a waking dream. It was absolutely profound, impossible and beautiful. Once I decided I wasn't dying, I could enjoy the experience and wow....I know I will never, ever forget it.

If there is such a thing as an M-Hole, I think I found it. This was a complete and utter ego-shredding, mind-bending psychadelic experience. The sensations of being rolled about were quite real and powerful. My ears were ringing. My whole body tingled. It was WONDERFUL!!


----------



## abore

^  What a tease.  I'm really excited for this chemical.  Great description.  That's the full on kind of dissociative experience I'm waiting for.


----------



## incognition

Thank's for sharing!  It's amazing. The m-hole is far more interesting, lucid, psychedlic, profound & everything than ketamines. But it sometimes seems to be connected with certain problems visiting that place.



JSPete said:


> Yesterday evening I took 90mgs, turned out the lights and lay in bed. Everything was normal at first, and I thought 'hey, I'll be able to handle the experience if I'm just laid here, doing nothing with my eyes shut'. Then my duvet got caught on some sort of rotary device, and started to bend my bed downwards into a circle, and my whole body was bending with it. But it didn't end there. On the other side was a whole other WORLD, full of pushing, pulling, twisting, lurching machines, and I was being passed through each one of them. My body moved forwards, backwards, upwards, spiralled inside out, you name it, I felt it.
> 
> I was confused, I had forgotten that I had taken any drug. I didn't know whether I was dying, or whether this was as life had always been. The only resemblance this world had with the real world was the deep crashing of waves that were my breaths.
> 
> I still had full motor control, however. I needed the toilet, and went to the toilet. But I didn't perceive the act of doing it through ANY of the 7 senses. I perceived it through an 8th sense, if that is possible. Detached from reality, time and space, my body got up and went to the toilet whilst my mind lost within itself.
> 
> Then at some point, the music I had playing at the time materialised itself as avenues and sensations over my body. This must have been during the peak of the experience, as I had no idea that this was music. I couldn't hear anything, only feel things in a remarkably profound way. This went on for a good 3-4 hours. After the 4 hour mark, memories started trickling back to me. I remember having taken a drug...remembered that I was in my room (still took me a long time to recognise it again). Realised that I had music playing over the hifi. The rolling body sensations began to fade....and slowly I came back to Earth...with a huge smile on my face
> 
> I'm not sure whether I had fallen asleep, but I don't think it matters, since the whole experience could only be described as a waking dream. It was absolutely profound, impossible and beautiful. Once I decided I wasn't dying, I could enjoy the experience and wow....I know I will never, ever forget it.
> 
> If there is such a thing as an M-Hole, I think I found it. This was a complete and utter ego-shredding, mind-bending psychadelic experience. The sensations of being rolled about were quite real and powerful. My ears were ringing. My whole body tingled. It was WONDERFUL!!


----------



## Albion

incognition said:


> Thank's for sharing!  It's amazing. The m-hole is far more interesting, lucid, psychedlic, profound & everything than ketamines. But it sometimes seems to be connected with certain problems visiting that place.



How do you mean 'certain problems'?


----------



## Entheogenic

Has anyone with anxiety and/or depression tried MXE and what was the experience like? Classic psychedelics can really amplify these types of things and drag you deep into the subconscious exposing the causes of problems. This is usually quite unpleasant during but can be very beneficial and rewarding in the end. Does MXE compare to this? Any lasting benefits noticed afterwords?

Also how does it affect benzo or opioid withdrawal?


----------



## knock

JSPete said:


> Yesterday evening I took 90mgs, turned out the lights and lay in bed. Everything was normal at first, and I thought 'hey, I'll be able to handle the experience if I'm just laid here, doing nothing with my eyes shut'. Then my duvet got caught on some sort of rotary device, and started to bend my bed downwards into a circle, and my whole body was bending with it. But it didn't end there. On the other side was a whole other WORLD, full of pushing, pulling, twisting, lurching machines, and I was being passed through each one of them. My body moved forwards, backwards, upwards, spiralled inside out, you name it, I felt it.



This sounds fantastic and reading it reminds me more than anything of Salvia!


----------



## Albion

knockando said:


> This sounds fantastic and reading it reminds me more than anything of Salvia!



The bodily sensations were extremely salvia-like, however I enjoyed this experience. Salvia feels like your body is getting ripped apart, such is the violent force and searing sensation of the experience. This felt like I was being played about like a child playing with putty. Sort of warped and distorted...but it feels _right_. The directions changed softly and slowly, and they were all pleasant.


----------



## Methox23

Entheogenic said:


> Has anyone with anxiety and/or depression tried MXE and what was the experience like? Classic psychedelics can really amplify these types of things and drag you deep into the subconscious exposing the causes of problems. This is usually quite unpleasant during but can be very beneficial and rewarding in the end. Does MXE compare to this? Any lasting benefits noticed afterwords?
> 
> Also how does it affect benzo or opioid withdrawal?




Well i have had some anxiety over the past 2 months, just for whatever reason.... and i took this and it got rid of it.. because of the asfterglow aswell... i was rid of anxiety... and not just for the duration of the drug... right up until now 
http://i.bluelight.ru/s/biggrin.gif


----------



## deckmunki

*Just a quick footnote:* thanks everyone for your comments re mine and Mrs Deckmunki's experiences. I'm enjoying MXE in 40-80mg doses and, while a couple of times it's been something of a nightmarish experience, Entheogenic's question about depression rings a bell with me; I've been going through some pretty horrible experiences with work in the last three months which have almost destroyed my self-belief in my abilities in my job, and MXE seems to have helped me see those issues for what they are.

Whether or not this means I'm approaching the happy conclusion of an introspective trip, or (more likely) I'm about to open something of a Pandora's box on my emotional deficiencies remains to be seen, but hey; in for a penny, in for a pound/a life not lived, and all that jazz...

;o) /DM


----------



## BabyGuinness

My partner got hold of some methoxetamine and sampled some while i was at work, he said the experience he had was out of this world.    So the next day we decided to do some, he plugged 60mg and i snorted 60mg, within 20mins he was slumped in his chair swinging his head to the music and was speaking in ridiculous slow motion clearly tripping having the time of his life, while i was just sat on the sofa with nothing but a warm sensation and slight light traces. an hour later i was still not feeling anything special while he was a wreck. I snorted another 10mg and plugged a further 30mg in hope to get to a similar state of mind as my partner. 
 he couldn't walk or talk and STILL my physical and mental state appeared almost untouched.   i left it 20mins before decided to completely redose and plugged 60mg, i thought maybe it was the snorting that had stopped me feeling anything. My partner continued to snort and plug various amounts over the evening despite the fact he was clearly and utterly wasted.
    It was only now after a grand total of 160mg of methoxetamine that the magic happened, disorientated with blurry visuals and extreme content happiness overwhelmed me, i found walking difficult and stood squatting in the middle of the room for several minutes convinced i could 'do the double jump off of the mario bros game'  ( lol) and  laid watching the music visuals on the computer and happily flowing with them in my mind. i couldn't tell you the things i saw, as i have no idea or clear recollection of them. this lasted about 2 hours.   
    I came back to reality very suddenly with no apparent transition stage, was happily back to chatting normal and walking normal whilst my partner remained in a state of i can only describe as retardation, slumped to the side, eyes looking in different directions muttering that he was 'strange and this is it, i wont ever get back to normal'.   It baffled me at how yet again i seemed fine and he was mangled, so we put a movie on and i grabbed myself some chocolate and sat amusing myself by talking to him humoured by his responses. 
     He was looking around on his desk and looking furious, he looked up at the tv and yelled 'WHO IS THIS MOVIE?!' and when i laughed it seemed to make him even more angry 'LOOK EMMA, DO YOU HAVE A MOVIE FILTER OR NOT?!'   lol  i dont think i will ever forget it, he sounded completely off his rocker. an hour later  i decided it was time for bed , my partner seemed almost fine by this point and we chatted for a few hours laughing about his episode and our trips. i had a broken sleep but not too much trouble actually getting getting to sleep.


All in all i thought it was a fantastic drug! WHEN it finally got me. but my question is, why does it always take me massive amounts of things before i feel the effects?  

 It was disappointing after reading everyone elses reviews and being warned prior to taking 'dont shout or get out of control'.  ive been like this with several drugs, for example AMT ,ive taken heroic doses and not felt anything before whilst my partner has been in another world. i know everyone has different reactions and needs different doses, but sometimes it really takes the piss.    Im 20 and have been using alot of drugs since the age of 15 my partner said something about maybe i damaged the receptors in my youth as it only seems to be the psychedelics i have this problem with yet they used to knock me on my arse just fine? but im not sure at all.  

anybody else experienced this?  would be nice to have some sort of answer as tripping has become a rather expensive hobby lately!   8)


----------



## lbeing789

deckmunki said:


> *Just a quick footnote:* thanks everyone for your comments re mine and Mrs Deckmunki's experiences. I'm enjoying MXE in 40-80mg doses and, while a couple of times it's been something of a nightmarish experience, Entheogenic's question about depression rings a bell with me; I've been going through some pretty horrible experiences with work in the last three months which have almost destroyed my self-belief in my abilities in my job, and MXE seems to have helped me see those issues for what they are.
> 
> Whether or not this means I'm approaching the happy conclusion of an introspective trip, or (more likely) I'm about to open something of a Pandora's box on my emotional deficiencies remains to be seen, but hey; in for a penny, in for a pound/a life not lived, and all that jazz...
> 
> ;o) /DM



Hey man, it's all good, they often do this... 4-meo does this in spades to me, but it's usually a form of therapy, you gotta get this shit sorted out first whether its when ur when you're tripping or when in the real world... I think my first big MXE trip was super therapy, dealing with a lot of personal issues, and remarkably a lot of issues were dealt with and are still dealt with... I think mental issues get amplified with MXE, but not necessarily in a bad way, possibly in a therapy kinda way, in my experience it could be a fantastic tool for introspection and dealing with serious traumas, how it reacts to more exotic mental issues, I can't really say...


----------



## Albion

> he plugged 60mg and i snorted 60mg



60mgs plugged, compared to 60mgs snorted, would have wildly different effects on you.

I managed to achieve the state of interplanetary mindfuck through sublingual administration.


----------



## BabyGuinness

JSPete said:


> I managed to achieve the state of interplanetary mindfuck through sublingual administration.



I am intrigued by this method, but i used to take alot of GHB and now the slight taste of any chemical in my mouth or even the knowledge that it will be there, sends my gag refelx into overdrive making anything like that highly unpleasant.  Its always a last resort to put things in my mouth


----------



## Albion

BabyGuinness said:


> I am intrigued by this method, but i used to take alot of GHB and now the slight taste of any chemical in my mouth or even the knowledge that it will be there, sends my gag refelx into overdrive making anything like that highly unpleasant.  Its always a last resort to put things in my mouth



It isn't the most pleasant method of administration. I'd bet plugging is even more effective, if you'd rather try that.


----------



## BabyGuinness

JSPete said:


> It isn't the most pleasant method of administration. I'd bet plugging is even more effective, if you'd rather try that.



it was when i plugged the 60mg later on that i finally got what i was looking for. We have decided to get some more and im going to plug it from the start and not bother with the snorting.    snorting it was pleasant, but i would defo say its a waste of a drug that has so much potential.


----------



## phatboy303

Looking back in retrospect of my experience at the weekend, i think that the afforementioned "Mania" must have been a distinct factor, particularly in my obsessive search for the lost/hidden baggy (for those who didn't read my report the Mrs hid it from me after my fifth line as i was obviously getting carried away). For me personally the mania was quite entertaining, however i can see how some people may not enjoy it, perhaps even lead to some sort of psychotic episode.

I also feel that the contrast between my own high K tolerance and practically non-existant Opiate tolerance may be a reason for my experiences seeming to be quite different to a lot of the others on here. This may also be an issue for me and other like me with regards to safe dosages.


----------



## k.bear

I just received 500mg of Methoxetamine from one of the "official" UK vendors in the post today, which I have been eagerly awaiting since reading some of the reports in this thread 

At first I weighed out about 3mg (could be less - I erred on the side of caution) which I insufflated as an alergy test. Left it about 45 mins and no problems. Probably could have left it longer but I was quite eager.

Next, I insufflated about 15-20mg (my scales are not the best - probably about +/- 5mg or thereabouts, but I feel that they are good enough for experimenting with this particuar compound).

After about 20 minutes my face felt a bit numb and my head rather heavy - kind of like having taken a couple of bumps of ket, although a bit different in a way that I couldn't quite put my finger on. I didn't feel anything particularly opoid-ish about it, which is something that I was hoping for; hopefully this is due to the low dose.

In fact, being honest the cloudyness in my head wasn't too much fun. It felt a little uncomfortable. Not overbearingly so, and not massively unpleasant, but not great either. I'm pretty tired at the moment so that could be a factor.

An hour later I decided to take 20mg Valium. This sorted me right out and I now feel pretty serene. The cloudyness is minimal. Sipping on a coke and it tastes deliciously refreshing. Watching Flight of the Conchords and giggling like a schoolgirl. Decided that I want to buy a loom and take up weaving (I already knit so this seems like a logical progression). Being able to weave my own festival poncho would be cool. Did some research; decided to leave it until next year as table looms (which would be ideal for my flat which has limited space) cost about £130. So yeah, I've spent some time going off an a massive tangent and researching random crafts. Awesome.

20 minutes later I insufflated another 10mg of Methoxetamine. I have yet to see what this does, but I think that it'll just make everything a little spanglier for an hour or two (I'm hoping that the valium will minimise head fugginess). I might have another 10mg later on this evening but certainly no more today as I have work tomorrow (it's currently 16:00).

So far, I think that it has potential. For me, my low-dose MXE experience was decidedly like a low-dose ket experience - confuddledness, feeling a bit wonky (although still being able to move around), and slight disassociation.

I haven't made up my mind about this one fully but I'm optimistic. I'm going to experiment properly on Friday evening and take a higher dose - perhaps 50mg, probably sublingually this time as some reports seem to suggest that this is the way to go - and see what happens. I'll report back.


----------



## 7ca5p

with sublingual do you litterally just keep the powder under your toungue? How long for? Do you then swallow it or spit it out?


----------



## Albion

I asked the exact same question a couple pages back. I dabbed the powder on my finger and rubbed it under my tongue. Held it for about 8 minutes, ran to the kitchen and washed it all down with water. It's bitter....but I'm sure there are much worse tastes out there (aMT I'm looking at you).


----------



## 7ca5p

JSPete said:


> I asked the exact same question a couple pages back. I dabbed the powder on my finger and rubbed it under my tongue. Held it for about 8 minutes, ran to the kitchen and washed it all down with water. It's bitter....but I'm sure there are much worse tastes out there (aMT I'm looking at you).



Thanks for the reply, sorry I didnt see your question, I wasnt up for reading 34 pages so I got straight to the point.


----------



## Feste

Spitting it out seems a massive waste, just swallow it.


----------



## Mercc96

can MXE be smoked?


----------



## Yatzi

Right i would stay away from this or at least from high doses my experience was beyond pleasant ...

i order 3 grams and i think me and 2 friends did like 400mg each in the space of 5 minutes then it hit .. we all passed out going in and out on conciousness and i was tripping my balls off i thought i was going to die i couldn't feel my body it was fully numb and I was going through so many different worlds at i thought i was in the matrix at one point pretty much undescribable able ended up that one of my mates found us all passed out and when i came out of it he said i was starring into space and wasn't replying to anything .. i was taken to the hospital were i thought the doctors had drugged me thought i was being abducted by aliens and everyone faces were so messed up literately everyone looked like some sort of gremlin, i was so trashed after being on it for 8 hours I came out off passing out on the hospital bed and  i thought the oxygen mask was the thing fucking me up so i was taking it like a shooter as if it has weed in it and the oxygen was smoke.. Took it at 11 in the morning and came off it 11 the next day the most insane experience off my life and the most scary. 

My friend wasn't as lucky he nearly had a heart attack his heart was beating so quick at the hospital and said the whole time he felt sick which would of been horrible with the effect of the drug. I was riding it through and trying to enjoy it and the doctor said to our parents that our eyes were so dilated like literally so black that our eyes could of exploded from out much blood they contained my mates eyes he said were so blood shot that he couldn't open them it hurt to much.

one of the quotes from the night said by me was (i was told) ....

Nurse : "whos house do you live at" 
Me: "The fairy's"

Nurse: "ok, who did you get the stuff off"
Me: "The fairys gave it to me"

I can savely say this was put me off taking any powder or pill again i mean this stuff was just to insane in high doses so much stronger than anything i have taken before.

I only signed up to give a warning out because my mate could of died and i can see alot of deaths coming from this ... mixing it would be so deadly, I cant actually believe they are selling this on the internet and its legal.

Flushed the shit.
Cya and goodnight 

And yes it was from an official vendor


----------



## 8-12

^As scary as that sounds, I'd like to point out that this drug should not cause pupil dilation, in fact it should cause the pupils to constrict. There's a very real chance that what you had wasn't "methoxetamine".

And even if it was, the amount that you did was an overdose. Continued dosing typically causes ill effects for most substances.

Hope everything turns out OK nonetheless.


----------



## Addam

Yatzi, what did you know about MXE and its effects prior to deciding to use it?


----------



## 7ca5p

Yatzi said:


> i order 3 grams and i think me and 2 friends did like 400g each



Your post lost credibility there. Ridiculously high dose for a start. Should have started low and worked your dose out from there. Jumping in at 400mg ( I assume you meant Milligrams ) for a brand new drug youve never tried before is really irresponsible.


----------



## Nexus Viper

What a warning. Now, we're all afraid of suddenly becoming totally unaware people taking huge amounts of unknowned drugs.  -__-

Hope your friend is going to live though.


----------



## ysrh

Sorry but no sympathy here...


----------



## abore

"Took 400mg each"  This is why the government feels the need to make drugs illegal.  They are protecting idiots from themselves.  What a disappointment that this chemical is likely doomed to the same fate as so many others simply because it got some publicity and this world has so many people who don't have the sense to look into a chemical before ingesting a certain amount.  

I wish people with no sense would stick to buying prepackaged intoxicants.



Nexus Viper said:


> What a warning. Now, we're all afraid of suddenly becoming totally unaware people taking huge amounts of unknowned drugs.  -__-
> 
> Hope your friend is going to live though.



lol, I just read this.  Great post.


----------



## Mercc96

one post? sounds abit funny tbh, like trying to knock another companys product or something


----------



## abore

Mercc96 said:


> one post? sounds abit funny tbh, like trying to knock another companys product or something



The only problem with the product listed was that he took literally about 10x the kind of dose a first timer should take (not including an allergy test).


----------



## knock

Yatzi said:


> I can savely say this was put me off taking any powder or pill again



I hope that's true because you've not shown yourself capable of doing so responsibly.

  

I should just buy all the methoxetamine for myself to keep it out of the hands of people who can't be bothered reading up.


----------



## Albion

knockando said:


> I hope that's true because you've not shown yourself capable of doing so responsibly.
> 
> 
> 
> I should just buy all the methoxetamine for myself to keep it out of the hands of people who can't be bothered reading up.



Just be sure to lend me a smidgen


----------



## knock

Trusted research colleagues will be entitled to an allowance!


----------



## Yatzi

I knew the effects of ketamine that why i took so much but it was something completely different.


----------



## Yatzi

and to the people who think i am lieing i did the post because i read alot of reviews on drugs before i buy them from this site but i wanted to warn people not to fall into the trap of overdosing because this isn't something you want to overdose with most drugs just give increased effet but this stuff the effect changed dramaticly


----------



## knock

Yatzi said:


> I knew the effects of ketamine that why i took so much but it was something completely different.



Several of us here have been saying repeatedly:

*this is not ketamine*

*start low even if you think you are hard*

It would be pleasant if people could be arsed to read what we have been saying before consuming ridiculous amounts.

We don't make recommendations for the good of our health, we do it for *yours*!

On the other hand, it's useful that you brought your information here as it reinforces the point.

Thank you for that!


----------



## villian

good job knockando, first time I've seen hearts with an angry face between them


----------



## Mercc96

Yatzi said:


> and to the people who think i am lieing i did the post because i read alot of reviews on drugs before i buy them from this site but i wanted to warn people not to fall into the trap of overdosing



sorry for leaping straight away, but you can understand where im coming from 

Moved up to 30Mg in one line now, Tea seems to have an undescribable synergie with mxe its just so amazing lmao. Best PG tips ever!


----------



## growit&smokeit

Man I hope you and friend are ok, but ffs seriously, 400mg in five minutes...


----------



## villian

JSPete said:


> I asked the exact same question a couple pages back. I dabbed the powder on my finger and rubbed it under my tongue. Held it for about 8 minutes, ran to the kitchen and washed it all down with water. It's bitter....but I'm sure there are much worse tastes out there (aMT I'm looking at you).



PROTIP: If you dose sublingually properly there is no taste


----------



## abore

villian said:


> PROTIP: If you dose sublingually properly there is no taste



Please tell more.  I almost always taste chemicals when dosing sublingually, either when my mouth fills with chemical spit or when I finally swallow.


----------



## Mercc96

bit late to ask but benzocaine lozengers are okay to use alongside this right?


----------



## ConnectFor

*duh*



Yatzi said:


> i wanted to warn people not to fall into the trap of overdosing because this isn't something you want to overdose with




Overdosing is not a trap, its a consequence of not being careful with RCs.

It shouldn't surprise me that people are idiots, I've been one myself a number of times 

I repeat: 6 ft tall, 17st, 25mg (MILLIGRAMS, TINY LITTLE GRAMS), more than enough to get acquainted with what this chem can do.


----------



## knock

I've PMed the mods to ask if there's any way we can have some basic safety/dosage information on each page. I'm not hopeful as I don't think the site supports sticky posts. I'd put it in my sig but I don't fucking have one....

In the meantime:

*METHOXETAMINE DOSAGE AND SAFETY INFORMATION*

This drug *is not ketamine*, it has a different dose range and effects profile.

Dosed sensibly this drug can be very interesting and enjoyable. Dosed stupidly it can be unpleasant and possibly dangerous.

*Several people have had very negative reactions.*

*If you don't have scales get them as you cannot reliably eyeball at this level.* 

Allergy test: 5mg - a tiny amount.
First dose: 10-20mg - enough for most to feel the less extreme effects - LESS than ketamine
Come-up: 30 to 90 minutes, LONGER than ketamine
Duration: 5-7 hours, LONGER than ketamine

*Increase your doses gradually.* The effects quickly become different and less manageable.

If you choose to ignore this advice at least* DO NOT EXCEED 50mg* for your first dose.

Because the specific effects are unpredictable, it makes sense to be somewhere safe and familiar.  Become familiar with the effects before you consider combining with other drugs, including alcohol. 

*If you decide to IV you are probably making a very big mistake*.


----------



## Yatzi

tbh i think i read like 10 pages before i got bored because alot of the first reviews were before it came out for purchase on offical sites and people were just taking fake samples and posting what they had here and alot were this stuff is weak as a shit etc , kinda made me think the drug was something to compare to drone or less.


----------



## knock

Yatzi said:


> tbh i think i read like 10 pages before i got bored because alot of the first reviews were before it came out for purchase on offical sites and people were just taking fake samples and posting what they had here and alot were this stuff is weak as a shit etc , kinda made me think the drug was something to compare to drone or less.



I think you're making up the stuff about fake samples.

I understand not reading the entire thread though as it's long. So fair enough. But you could at least have read MY POSTS as I wrote them for YOU!


----------



## Yatzi

knockando said:


> I think you're making up the stuff about fake samples.
> 
> I understand not reading the entire thread though as it's long. So fair enough. But you could at least have read MY POSTS as I wrote them for YOU!



Maybe the fake samples was the benzo fury thread ... but there was a reason i got bored reading alot of the posts on this thread maybe cos alot of it was before the drug has come for purchasing so alot was just people talking about it rather than report on the effects after they had taken it


----------



## Methox23

Yatzi said:


> Right i would stay away from this or at least from high doses my experience was beyond pleasant ...
> 
> i order 3 grams and i think me and 2 friends did like 400mg each!!!!!!! [QUOTE=Yatzi;9109875
> 
> I Have one thing to say
> 
> 
> Never underestimate the predictability of stupidity .....Anyone agree?
> 
> Quit ruining it for the rest of us....


----------



## Entheogenic

Yatzi said:


> i think me and 2 friends did like 400mg each in the space of 5 minutes



It is incredibly irresponsible to do something like this. People need to do their research and know what they're getting into and even then they need to proceed very cautiously with such a new and untested substance.

You are a guinea pig testing a potent new chemical. If you were in an experimental drug trial for a pharmaceutical company and were told to take only 1 pill would it be smart to take more than 10 pills at once? Its asking for trouble. I hope there aren't many more incidents like this or I worry that it'll get unwanted negative attention.


----------



## mistereman

knockando said:


> I think you're making up the stuff about fake samples.
> 
> I understand not reading the entire thread though as it's long. So fair enough. But you could at least have read MY POSTS as I wrote them for YOU!


Timely intervention... As a newbie to this particular drug I would like to say the information contained within these 35 pages are so so useful

Well worth reading. Thanks to so many contributors I learnt a sensible start dose/roa/likely effects which is exactly what this site serves a purpose.

If the above few posts tell us anything it is to do your homework before embarking upon a new experience


----------



## whoaremeyo

knockando said:


> I've PMed the mods to ask if there's any way we can have some basic safety/dosage information on each page. I'm not hopeful as I don't think the site supports sticky posts. I'd put it in my sig but I don't fucking have one....
> 
> In the meantime:
> 
> *METHOXETAMINE DOSAGE AND SAFETY INFORMATION*
> 
> This drug *is not ketamine*, it has a different dose range and effects profile.
> 
> Dosed sensibly this drug can be very interesting and enjoyable. Dosed stupidly it can be unpleasant and possibly dangerous.
> 
> *Several people have had very negative reactions.*
> 
> Start with an allergy test of about 5mg. This is a tiny amount.
> 
> *Then proceed cautiously* to 10mg and work your way up. *This is still a tiny amount.* This applies to any dosing method (sniffed/sublingual/plugged)
> 
> If you choose to ignore this advice *at the very least DO NOT EXCEED 50mg* for your first dose.
> 
> *If you don't have scales get them as you cannot reliably eyeball at this level.*
> 
> -----
> *If you decide to IV you are probably making a very big mistake*.
> -----


Someone has also *died* from IV'ing this (mixed with MDAI)


----------



## killermunchies

mistereman said:


> Timely intervention... As a newbie to this particular drug I would like to say the information contained within these 35 pages are so so useful
> 
> Well worth reading. Thanks to so many contributors I learnt a sensible start dose/roa/likely effects which is exactly what this site serves a purpose.
> 
> If the above few posts tell us anything it is to do your homework before embarking upon a new experience



Exactly.  The world of RC's can be dangerous as we are all guinea pigs.  Just randomly guessing dosages is not only incredibly stupid but also detrimental to all of us, on the chance someone ends up in the hospital or dead.  Say you were designing a new kind of parachute for skydiving.  Would you jump out of a plane with it without testing it first?  Of course not.  RC's should be treated in the same way.  Doses of different drugs range from micrograms to grams.  This means the dosage for some drugs are 100,000 - 1,000,000 times less than the dosage for other drugs.  The odds of a random guess being right are almost zero.  Read before you ingest people!


----------



## Delsyd

knockando said:


> I've PMed the mods to ask if there's any way we can have some basic safety/dosage information on each page. I'm not hopeful as I don't think the site supports sticky posts. I'd put it in my sig but I don't fucking have one....
> 
> In the meantime:
> 
> *METHOXETAMINE DOSAGE AND SAFETY INFORMATION*
> 
> This drug *is not ketamine*, it has a different dose range and effects profile.
> 
> Dosed sensibly this drug can be very interesting and enjoyable. Dosed stupidly it can be unpleasant and possibly dangerous.
> 
> *Several people have had very negative reactions.*
> 
> Start with an allergy test of about 5mg. This is a tiny amount.
> 
> *Then proceed cautiously* to 10mg and work your way up. *This is still a tiny amount.* This applies to any dosing method (sniffed/sublingual/plugged)
> 
> If you choose to ignore this advice *at the very least DO NOT EXCEED 50mg* for your first dose.
> 
> *If you don't have scales get them as you cannot reliably eyeball at this level.*
> 
> *If you decide to IV you are probably making a very big mistake*.



good post mate.
I like your emphasis on harm reduction.

This type of caution should be taken with all drugs.
Especially the point about scales and taking a low Dose and working your way up.

I think this can be IV'd safely, from what i read here, the guy that died IV'd 100mg (a huge dose by other ROA's). And he also mixed it with 400mg of MDAI (also a big dose). Seems very reckless.

From what ive gathered following this thread 25mg seems to be a good dose to start with to get an idea of effects and 50mg will probably produce full immersion in most, YMMV.


----------



## lbeing789

Yatzi said:


> Maybe the fake samples was the benzo fury thread ... but there was a reason i got bored reading alot of the posts on this thread maybe cos alot of it was before the drug has come for purchasing so alot was just people talking about it rather than report on the effects after they had taken it



Yatzi, I don't want to judge or point fingers... but taking 400mg and giving it your mates in the first go just seems next level stupid to me, shocking even, especially since you're actually reading this thread.... I'm reading all your explanations and they just don't cut it...you got bored?? you're criminally irresponsible buddy, if you'd have killed one of your friends you would've got the msg... it's a very basic rule that you need to follow in the future....  if you don't know what the dosage is, don't take it.... it could've been anything, who knows?? what made you pick 400 of all numbers??   I'm gonna reiterate what others have said, this is the reason why drugs are illegal, because people are just too ignorant, think they're invincible, they really ruin it for the rest of us.   Please be safe, I'm sorry for ragging on you, but fuck, you are soooo fucking lucky mate.


----------



## knock

Delsyd said:


> good post mate.


Thanks, I think it's needed as the information goes past so quickly in these threads. People jump to the last page and all the accumulated knowledge passes them by.


> I think this can be IV'd safely, from what i read here, the guy that died IV'd 100mg (a huge dose by other ROA's). And he also mixed it with 400mg of MDAI (also a big dose). Seems very reckless.


I'm sure it _can_ be IV'd safely and the Swedish guy was indeed reckless in the extreme but I don't want to _summarise_ it as safe. If someone is going to IV they should do serious research and if I summarise it as safe then they might not do the research. Hoping they even read the post!


> From what ive gathered following this thread 25mg seems to be a good dose to start with to get an idea of effects and 50mg will probably produce full immersion in most, YMMV.


This depends what you mean by fully immersive, I've taken 70mg and it hasn't been fully immersive but 50mg swept me off my feet and 70mg swept harder. 50mg is definitely a marker below which things are likely to be manageable to an extent (although you can certainly "lose your mind"), and above which they become progressively less manageable and that's why I stated it as a maximum for a first dose for reckless people who refuse to graduate upwards from ~10mg.

But yes 25mg is the dose that first gave me an idea of the full potential of this chemical. 10-20mg for me is threshold but definitely noticeable and fun, not placebo but real effects and is a dose I would certainly consider for a fun night, not a waste of the chemical at all. Part of the greatness of this stuff is you can dip in at low doses and have worthwhile effects without entering cloud cuckoo land and that's another good reason for starting low. Low doses are not losers' doses.


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

whoaremeyo said:


> Someone has also *died* from IV'ing this (mixed with MDAI)



Link?


----------



## knock

Crack4Lyfe said:


> Link?



http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=9104800&postcount=769

I've been paying close attention to this since Mediajunkie posted, following the posts on Flashback forum with the aid of Google translation. There seems no reason to doubt the report.

This was high dose (80-100mg) intravenous injection of Methoxetamine together with a 400mg MDAI dose, possibly also IV'd, by a speedball (heroin/speed) lover. So while it is very tragic it is not really surprising. Not because he loved speedballs but because of the recklessness of his dosing.


----------



## uncle stinky

Yatzi said:


> Maybe the fake samples was the benzo fury thread ... but there was a reason i got bored reading alot of the posts on this thread maybe cos alot of it was before the drug has come for purchasing so alot was just people talking about it rather than report on the effects after they had taken it



"Against stupidity the gods themselves contend in vain" 
             Friedrich Schiller

Thanks for trying to spoil things for the rest of us.


----------



## lbeing789

+ I think MDAI is a deceptively strong drug


----------



## amanitadine

Yatzi said:


> tbh i think i read like 10 pages before i got bored because alot of the first reviews were before it came out for purchase on offical sites and people were just taking fake samples and posting what they had here and alot were this stuff is weak as a shit etc , kinda made me think the drug was something to compare to drone or less.



If you are too bored to even find out the dosage, then maybe do something else. And then you opted to *start* off with 400 mg intanasally? 

My god. I guess I always overestimate the intelligence of the general population.

It is truly unfortunate somebody has died

I really thought the slightly larger safety margins of this one and even just a little caution could have prevented this kind of thing from happening. It sounds more complex than a simple o.d. Once again, I am suprised at the recklessness, but it truly is sad. I hope this  at least sends enough of a ripple through the community that people will be a _little_ more cautious, and further tragedies can be avoided.

Heaven help us if other arylcyclohexylamines ever see wide release. People are just too careless.

And yes, thank you Knockando for really running with the harm reduction campaign. That is why bluelight is here


----------



## lbeing789

I think Yatzi may end up getting one of those darwin awards.... 

amanitadine, I'm with you - I guess I overestimated as well...


----------



## Yatzi

lbeing789 said:


> Yatzi, I don't want to judge or point fingers... but taking 400mg and giving it your mates in the first go just seems next level stupid to me, shocking even, especially since you're actually reading this thread.... I'm reading all your explanations and they just don't cut it...you got bored?? you're criminally irresponsible buddy, if you'd have killed one of your friends you would've got the msg... it's a very basic rule that you need to follow in the future....  if you don't know what the dosage is, don't take it.... it could've been anything, who knows??
> 
> Everything you wrote here i had to come to terms with when i woke up the next morning, def learnt my lesson no doubt lol


----------



## lbeing789

Yatzi said:


> lbeing789 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yatzi, I don't want to judge or point fingers... but taking 400mg and giving it your mates in the first go just seems next level stupid to me, shocking even, especially since you're actually reading this thread.... I'm reading all your explanations and they just don't cut it...you got bored?? you're criminally irresponsible buddy, if you'd have killed one of your friends you would've got the msg... it's a very basic rule that you need to follow in the future....  if you don't know what the dosage is, don't take it.... it could've been anything, who knows??
> 
> Everything you wrote here i had to come to terms with when i woke up the next morning, def learnt my lesson no doubt lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough dude, I don't think u need any more scolding...
Click to expand...


----------



## Twigs

I am not at all surprised to see massive OD's considering the way this chemical is marketed.
A lot of people will just hoover it like K and since the come up apparently is longer with this one, bad thing are bound to happen.

I predict more deaths will follow


----------



## Methox23

Twigs said:


> I am not at all surprised to see massive OD's considering the way this chemical is marketed.
> A lot of people will just hoover it like K and since the come up apparently is longer with this one, bad thing are bound to happen.
> 
> I predict more deaths will follow



Its a really big shame because its a nice chemical, with poetential if used correctly and respected.. it really annoys me when people like this ruin it for the rest of us.. because of idiotic behaviour... stupidity.


----------



## Albion

This chemical certainly does have many profound qualities. It is hugely introspective, and whilst in the thick of a complete dis-associative experience, it can offer up new lateral and genuinely credible thoughts on life and the direction it is headed. Used correctly, this drug has lots of potential as a spiritual and therapeutic aid.

However, hoovering 400mgs first time round with your mates won't teach you anything other than a hard lesson about life and death.

I think in the name of harm reduction we should also recommend the sort of setting you should be in when taking this drug in larger doses. In a completely safe, familiar environment is a good starting point.


----------



## mistereman

I'll hold my hands up to being a little bit silly last night. Having been out drinking (probably 6 pints total) upon getting in I thought I'd have a little dabble but rather stupidly I redosed 3 times taking the total up to 75mg. That was never my intention (first dose 10mg) but my judgement was probably impaired due to the alcohol

All 75mg taken sublingually within a 3hr space of time. First dose 1am last around 4am

Its now 12.52 and I'm still feeling the effects albeit on a more managable level. Finding it quite pleasant actually but at its peak in the middle of the night this knocked me for 6. I wouldn't say it is an experience I would be in a rush to repeat but looking back on it probably one of the most indescribable few hours of my life. I'm trying my damndest to put it into words but can't.

From that you will glean very little but the point I would like to raise is how readily I looked to re-dose which is most unlike me. I'd never planned a full on mind fuck like this but felt compelled to dab some more until I got there. Shoot me down for being a dick but for anyone in a similar boat who's looking to try this the come up is longer than I had envisaged so hold back on heroic doses. It's strong

Edit: actually feeling great right now, still slight balance issues when walking but effects have tailored off to minimal level where I'm in a good place and able to work. Will look back on this once its completely worn off as a top time I only wish I had stuck to a smaller dosage


----------



## Demonocracy

I was wondering if anybody else has experienced kidney pain or swelling in the 24 hrs following taking Methoxetamine?

It was my first time of trying this RC on Tuesday. Following an allergy test the day before of 3-5mg, I dosed 25mg sublingually. I wanted to keep my dosage low to start with as I'm not very experienced with dissociatives. I can't say it was an amazing experience but I have been suffering with a cold this week so that probably didn't help. I didn't consume anything else like alcohol which might have had a negative effect on my body. The only thing I did take was a lemsip about 12 hours prior. 

About 6 hours after ingestion I noticed the first signs of aching in my kidneys and at around the 12 hour mark I could feel pressure on back whislt lying in bed. I have suffered with enlarged kidneys only once in my life when my prostate became infected and blocked my ureters so I know that was deffinately the pain I was feeling. It's now almost 72 hrs later and the pressure and pain is almost gone but I find myself very aprehensive about trying this again. My dose was quite low and I understand that not everybody will react the same to a certain chemical. 

I bought the stuff from a reliable source and my girlfriend had a great time on the same dose with no ill effects so this does seem to be a 'Me' thing


----------



## IlostaMadge

Ketamine does that too, I think it is theorised to be norketamine that is responsible.

Some people get it from a few small doses, other major ket heads require daily dosing before they feel it. It can get really severe and result in the need for a catheter.


----------



## nanoshot

knockando said:


> I've PMed the mods to ask if there's any way we can have some basic safety/dosage information on each page. I'm not hopeful as I don't think the site supports sticky posts. I'd put it in my sig but I don't fucking have one....
> 
> In the meantime:
> 
> *METHOXETAMINE DOSAGE AND SAFETY INFORMATION*
> 
> This drug *is not ketamine*, it has a different dose range and effects profile.
> 
> Dosed sensibly this drug can be very interesting and enjoyable. Dosed stupidly it can be unpleasant and possibly dangerous.
> 
> *Several people have had very negative reactions.* Start with an allergy test of about 5mg. This is a tiny amount.
> 
> *Then proceed cautiously* to 10mg and work your way up. *This is still a tiny amount.* This applies to any dosing method (sniffed/sublingual/plugged)
> 
> If you choose to ignore this advice *at the very least DO NOT EXCEED 50mg* for your first dose.
> 
> Come-up is longer than ketamine - 30 minutes to an hour and a half.
> 
> Because the specific effects are unpredictable, it makes sense to be somewhere safe and familiar.
> 
> Become familiar with the effects before you consider combining with other drugs, including alcohol.
> 
> *If you don't have scales get them as you cannot reliably eyeball at this level.*
> 
> *If you decide to IV you are probably making a very big mistake*.




Please add the missing "IM" doses and come up times for IM as an ROA.


----------



## nanoshot

Has anyone in the USA gotten theirs yet? If so, when was it shipped from the UK?


----------



## knock

nanoshot said:


> Please add the missing "IM" doses and come up times for IM as an ROA.



I don't have that information, tell me!


----------



## ugh1979

I had a wonderful experience with MXE at the weekend.

What I look for in ketamine is getting in to the 'next-to-zero-gravity, semi dimensional 95% full visual hallucination parallel universe' ASAP.  I'm not really interested in it for it's lighter effects and don't like using it in a social situation as it just makes me feel anti-social and unable to communicate properly.  I'm all about the lying back and experiencing high disassociation where the room turns into a cool cruise ship, a beautifully designed mansion or 5pm in the Polo Lounge in Beverley Hills or whatever lol.  I find it fascinating and so aesthetically pleasing, and it usually makes music an incredible experience as it almost controls where I float and drift to in that other world. (Although at low doses it can make music sound weird and hollow, which I noticed again with MXE before I went 'under')

I started of 50mg sub-lingual with a friend, which was OK but didn't have the desired effect, so we took another 50mg sub-lingual a couple of hours later, but again, nothing too exciting to report.  I'm sure some people would have liked it but it wasn't what I was looking for.  A couple of hours later again I followed up by snorting 50mg and that took me where I want to be.  Nice...

Later that day I tried snorting some more and again, got to the place I wanted to be.  I then continued in this fashion with more 50mg lines for the rest of the day, so overall I had a good 12 hours (at least) in and out of the magic dimension so I was happy that MXE was doing just as what good ket does but lasting longer and needing a much lower dosage.

I did notice the the return to baseline took a lot longer than on ket and it was a good 6 hours or so where I was in some half state where I was just kind of tired and trying to watch TV, but still unable to function (I couldn't type for example).  Big ket sessions usually leave me feeling a bit cold and empty and end up with me just going to sleep but this MXE experience turned into a wonderful warm fuzzy feeling of bliss, that I think I need to put down to the opiate effect that is being reported.  I have no experience with any opiates so have no frame of reference but it was very very nice and a pleasant surprise alternative to what is usually a cold comedown from ket.  I topped up with a dose of aMT and Phenibut and had a wonderful time for the next 6 hours before going to sleep. (And feeling brilliant the next day i may add)

As I say, sub-lingual was a bit disappointing but maybe I didn't hold it long enough.  It was only a minute at most as the taste got a bit unpleasant.  I have more to try this weekend so I'll try going straight for intranasal and see if it does what I want.

Highly recommended stuff IMO.


----------



## knock

nanoshot said:


> Please add the missing "IM" doses and come up times for IM as an ROA.



Also I'm wary of this becoming so long it doesn't get read, just like this thread.

The main intent is to get through to lazy people that they should start low and avoid redosing too early. So there has to be an indication of what a sensible starting dose is, come-up time and effects duration. Also that they should not think that they can count on their previous experience with ketamine, a different drug.

I would hope that someone who plans to inject can extrapolate from the sublingual doses. I already know that I'm wrong from the Swedish experience, but there's no accounting for lunatics.


----------



## phatboy303

The Mrs did some of this while I was out yesterday. Considering how responsible she was in stopping me getting carried away at the weekend, she very irresponsibily started sniffing it quite recklessly. She'd ran out mephedrone and since there was no K in the house decided that this would combat the fiending.

I can't be sure how much she took, but at a guess i would say 100-150mg over 2 hours. Her K tolerance is comparable to mine, although she's half my size. I'm only glad I got back when I did else she may have took more.

FWIW, she didn't really enjoy it, the mania effect didn't agree with her, in contrast to the more relaxing effects of K. By no means was she freaking out or anything but there did seem to be an air of panic about her. I took her out for a drive to get her a change of scenery/fresh air etc which helped although it took her about quarter of an hour to get her head round the concept of putting her shoes on!!! All in all, it didn't really last that long though, she was pretty close to baseline within an hour of me getting back.

She's fine now, reckons it wasn't very enjoyable and she probably won't bother doing it again. Like I said she can handle her K well and keeps up with me. Ironically, later that night we got a couple of grams of some of the strongest K we've had in ages and had a very nice time on it.

I know I've only been posting on here less than a week and it probably seems like we're a pair of fucking reckless twats, and you might well be right. Nevertheless we are both in our 30s and very experienced in the world of drug-taking. But we do both have a tendency to get carried away easily (i fucked up on MDPV the first and only time I did that, while the Mrs overdid it once on dimethocaine).

*By no means am i here to scare anyone, but to repeat the points made earlier, this stuff should be treated with utmost respect. Regardless of the obvious comparisons with K and the fact that it has been marketed as a legal alternative to K, this stuff is not K and has many significant differences. Be careful.*


----------



## nanoshot

ugh1979 said:


> I had a wonderful experience with MXE at the weekend.
> 
> What I look for in ketamine is getting in to the 'next-to-zero-gravity, semi dimensional 95% full visual hallucination parallel universe' ASAP.  I'm not really interested in it for it's lighter effects and don't like using it in a social situation as it just makes me feel anti-social and unable to communicate properly.  I'm all about the lying back and experiencing high disassociation where the room turns into a cool cruise ship, a beautifully designed mansion or 5pm in the Polo Lounge in Beverley Hills or whatever lol.  I find it fascinating and so aesthetically pleasing, and it usually makes music an incredible experience as it almost controls where I float and drift to in that other world. (Although at low doses it can make music sound weird and hollow, which I noticed again with MXE before I went 'under')
> 
> I started of 50mg sub-lingual with a friend, which was OK but didn't have the desired effect, so we took another 50mg sub-lingual a couple of hours later, but again, nothing too exciting to report.  I'm sure some people would have liked it but it wasn't what I was looking for.  A couple of hours later again I followed up by snorting 50mg and that took me where I want to be.  Nice...
> 
> Later that day I tried snorting some more and again, got to the place I wanted to be.  I then continued in this fashion with more 50mg lines for the rest of the day, so overall I had a good 12 hours (at least) in and out of the magic dimension so I was happy that MXE was doing just as what good ket does but lasting longer and needing a much lower dosage.
> 
> I did notice the the return to baseline took a lot longer than on ket and it was a good 6 hours or so where I was in some half state where I was just kind of tired and trying to watch TV, but still unable to function (I couldn't type for example).  Big ket sessions usually leave me feeling a bit cold and empty and end up with me just going to sleep but this MXE experience turned into a wonderful warm fuzzy feeling of bliss, that I think I need to put down to the opiate effect that is being reported.  I have no experience with any opiates so have no frame of reference but it was very very nice and a pleasant surprise alternative to what is usually a cold comedown from ket.  I topped up with a dose of aMT and Phenibut and had a wonderful time for the next 6 hours before going to sleep. (And feeling brilliant the next day i may add)
> 
> As I say, sub-lingual was a bit disappointing but maybe I didn't hold it long enough.  It was only a minute at most as the taste got a bit unpleasant.  I have more to try this weekend so I'll try going straight for intranasal and see if it does what I want.
> 
> Highly recommended stuff IMO.



Now this is EXACTLY what I want to hear!! So happy! I too like to be in special rooms on K, my favorite being the "MGM Grand Casino", seeing "MGM Grand Greens and Red's", while my sweet vocal trance in my heaphones guides my journey while I have my eyes shut and covered with a towel.


----------



## nanoshot

knockando said:


> I don't have that information, tell me!



Trust me, I pre-ordered it so I should be getting it any day here in the states and you will be the first person I will let know so you can add it to your chart. I got it all mapped out on how I'm going to do it for both starting dose purposes and full on ket world doses like I like, but not being stupid about it.


----------



## Albion

nanoshot said:


> Now this is EXACTLY what I want to hear!! So happy! I too like to be in special rooms on K, my favorite being the "MGM Grand Casino", seeing "MGM Grand Greens and Red's", while my sweet vocal trance in my heaphones guides my journey while I have my eyes shut and covered with a towel.



ohhhhh last night I was on an intergalactic cruise ship, and I made first contact with alien lifeforms. They told me the meaning of life, but before I had a chance to find human words, the planet and myself got sucked into a vortex and Thom Yorke's voice echoed out on the other side, his lyrics lining the fabric of the universe.

If that is what happens on ketamine, I can understand why people love it. That is what I experienced on MXE last night. All this stuff my brain can do, and I never realised it. That is unless of course, I really did visit aliens last night and learn the meaning of life. It's hard to tell.


----------



## ugh1979

nanoshot said:


> Now this is EXACTLY what I want to hear!! So happy! I too like to be in special rooms on K, my favorite being the "MGM Grand Casino", seeing "MGM Grand Greens and Red's", while my sweet vocal trance in my heaphones guides my journey while I have my eyes shut and covered with a towel.



'Special rooms' are where I love to be when on K and MXE takes you there as well for sure.  Funny you should say 'MGM Grand Casino'.  I'm familiar with that venue when on K myself and was definitely back in the Las Vegas area on MXE at the weekend. :lol:

However, I experience all my visuals with my eyes open.  I never shut my eyes when in the hole as what I am seeing is too fascinating. It's so cool as it means I have a mix of things in the room I am in, (sometimes the only thing left from reality is the TV), and everything else transforms and moves expands upwards and outwards leaving me a beautiful cool room.

It feels like I'm on Grand Designs sometimes and i'm in my dream house.


----------



## theghostofbillhicks

Snorted 25mg 2 hours ago
another 25mg 5 minutes ago.

Pretty mild so far. Floaty, lucid and slightly 'up' but not stimulated. 

It seems more substantial than Ketamine, which although lovely, seems like psychological mouthwash and somehow empty.


----------



## incognition

In lower doses it feels very similar to ketamine, and that is a problem. It's moreish and have a very long come up.
It's very easy to start taking too much. I did 350 in a few hours when i had the last batch, and i consider myself careful and experienced. I'm happy that was all i had left. 

Anyhow, that night i did 350 i frequently sat down and just tried to analyze my body functions since mxe was all new. I never noticed anything odd with my heart. Pulse was raised, sure, just as with ketamine. But nothing more than that. It felt benign.

Of course it's stupid to IV 80 mg like the swede did. But.. All this comparison and naming like M-KET is extremely dangerous. Ketamine is one of the safest drugs out there, and virtually impossible to kill yourself on. Obviously this is not true for mxe. I mean, almost a heart attack on 400 mg?
400 is not that much. The first night i tried this (After allergy/sensitivity test) i did 150 mg. It was strong, but nothing near a serious ketamine journey. Ok, i have a ketamine tolerance, but i haven't taken THAT much ket.in my life. Just a few weekends with all night sessions.

And then we have the psychological aspect too. This is trouble.


----------



## knock

incognition said:


> In lower doses it feels very similar to ketamine, and that is a problem. It's moreish and have a very long come up.
> It's very easy to start taking too much. I did 350 in a few hours when i had the last batch, and i consider myself careful and experienced. I'm happy that was all i had left.
> 
> Anyhow, that night i did 350 i frequently sat down and just tried to analyze my body functions since mxe was all new. I never noticed anything odd with my heart. Pulse was raised, sure, just as with ketamine. But nothing more than that. It felt benign.
> 
> Of course it's stupid to IV 80 mg like the swede did. But.. All this comparison and naming like M-KET is extremely dangerous. Ketamine is one of the safest drugs out there, and virtually impossible to kill yourself on. Obviously this is not true for mxe. I mean, almost a heart attack on 400 mg?
> 400 is not that much. The first night i tried this (After allergy/sensitivity test) i did 150 mg. It was strong, but nothing near a serious ketamine journey. Ok, i have a ketamine tolerance, but i haven't taken THAT much ket.in my life. Just a few weekends with all night sessions.
> 
> And then we have the psychological aspect too. This is trouble.



You IV'd 150mg?

and it was 80-100mg Methoxetamine, 400mg MDAI, I think you know this but you're not consistent in your post.


Read what fastandbulbous said a while back, he knows what he's talking about:



> I've IMed it in quite large doses and it's been OK, but then again, *with IV it delivers all of the drug to the brain in about 15 seconds; this sort of plasma concentration of the drug could have unforseen side effects (a similar thing applies to the opioid dextromoramide, it's OK to give IM for severe pain, but IV use is avoided as by that route it can cause a fatal drop in blood pressure).*
> 
> So, basically it's probably OK, but I would also first try a small dose (about 5-10 percent of intended full dose), just to make sure that you don't get a overwhelming rssponse, or at least more than you were expecting


----------



## incognition

Sorry. I'm a bit upset. You are right.
No, i didn't IV 150. I was talking about that thinking of the guys who snorted 400.


----------



## killermunchies

nanoshot said:


> Has anyone in the USA gotten theirs yet? If so, when was it shipped from the UK?



I haven't got it yet and I'm on the east coast of the USA.  It shipped from the UK last wednesday.  It's only been 8 days so I'm not worried about it, but I am excited.


----------



## knock

incognition said:


> Sorry. I'm a bit upset. You are right.
> No, i didn't IV 150. I was talking about that thinking of the guys who snorted 400.



Yeah mate, I wasn't attacking you, just clarifying


----------



## theghostofbillhicks

Wow, this is like ketamine, but in a thick, Christmas cardigan type way. Very warm, happy and full. Opiod without the scratching and woozyness. Perfectly sane but there's a duvet in my brain.


----------



## lbeing789

Demonocracy said:


> I was wondering if anybody else has experienced kidney pain or swelling in the 24 hrs following taking Methoxetamine?
> 
> It was my first time of trying this RC on Tuesday. Following an allergy test the day before of 3-5mg, I dosed 25mg sublingually. I wanted to keep my dosage low to start with as I'm not very experienced with dissociatives. I can't say it was an amazing experience but I have been suffering with a cold this week so that probably didn't help. I didn't consume anything else like alcohol which might have had a negative effect on my body. The only thing I did take was a lemsip about 12 hours prior.
> 
> About 6 hours after ingestion I noticed the first signs of aching in my kidneys and at around the 12 hour mark I could feel pressure on back whislt lying in bed. I have suffered with enlarged kidneys only once in my life when my prostate became infected and blocked my ureters so I know that was deffinately the pain I was feeling. It's now almost 72 hrs later and the pressure and pain is almost gone but I find myself very aprehensive about trying this again. My dose was quite low and I understand that not everybody will react the same to a certain chemical.
> 
> I bought the stuff from a reliable source and my girlfriend had a great time on the same dose with no ill effects so this does seem to be a 'Me' thing



I have been experiencing this lately, actually it's been 6 days since MXE and I'm still getting back pain... I've had this on other disassociatives but this does seem pretty bad, bit worrying I'm wondering if it has something to do with constipation from mu opiod activity... I had my piss tested for kidney problems and it came back fine, back still hurts.. .but yeah, I've definitely noticed this for a long time after...


----------



## aldare

I love K and MDMA combo. Has anyone experienced methoxetamine with methylone? Is it comparable?


----------



## theghostofbillhicks

Not comparable because with methylone there's an up an down but with methoxtamine there's just a softening and warming and colouring of everything.


----------



## abrad84

This stuff can take me wat furtur than ketamine and, as has been said, the longer comeup tends to lull one into a false sense of security. Last night I found my disembodied spirit floating through space in some far away galaxy. At the time I understood how I got there but at the the time coming back scared the shit out of me. Much more interesting and "warmer" feeling than K.
This was with a 100mg dose. I wouldn't take a dose higher than this.


----------



## k.bear

theghostofbillhicks said:


> Wow, this is like ketamine, but in a thick, Christmas cardigan type way. Very warm, happy and full. Opiod without the scratching and woozyness. Perfectly sane but there's a duvet in my brain.



Best description ever. I've only experienced an MXE pullover so far but can't wait for an MXE Christmas Cardigan


----------



## Albion

k.bear said:


> Best description ever. I've only experienced an MXE pullover so far but can't wait for an MXE Christmas Cardigan



An MXE hot bath would also be very pleasant


----------



## 33Hz

Can someone please provide a rough estimate of peak/duration for this please?

When Is a safe time to redose after the initial dose?


----------



## nanoshot

killermunchies said:


> I haven't got it yet and I'm on the east coast of the USA.  It shipped from the UK last wednesday.  It's only been 8 days so I'm not worried about it, but I am excited.



Ditto for me too on all respects. We should be getting it the exact some time then. Till then...


----------



## Sancho

I should receive some MXE tomorrow and was hoping to sample it. I planned on trying the tiniest amount possible and build up. Thing is, I have no scales. 

I know the standard reply will be get some scales first but could some post a picture of say 50mg against a ruler. It might be beneficial for people in the same situation and help prevent further mistakes. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## knock

*METHOXETAMINE DOSAGE AND SAFETY INFORMATION*

This drug *is not ketamine*, it has a different dose range and effects profile.

Dosed sensibly this drug can be very interesting and enjoyable. Dosed stupidly it can be unpleasant and possibly dangerous.

*Several people have had very negative reactions.*

*Dosage*

*If you don't have scales get them as you cannot reliably eyeball at this level.* 

Allergy test: 5mg - a tiny amount, sniffed, sub-lingual, whatever.

*Sub-lingual dosages (held under your tongue)*
First dose: 10-20mg - enough for most to feel the less extreme effects - LESS than ketamine
Typical dose range 20-100mg

*Insufflated dosages (sniffed)*
First dose: 15-25mg - enough for most to feel the less extreme effects - LESS than ketamine
Typical dose range: 30-150mg

Come-up: 30 to 90 minutes, LONGER than ketamine
Duration: 5-7 hours, LONGER than ketamine

*Intramuscular Injection*
First dose: 5-10mg - enough for most to feel the less extreme effects - LESS than ketamine
Typical dose range: 10-50mg
Come-up: 5 minutes
Duration: 2 hours

*Intravenous Injection*
There has been a reported death from 80-100mg intravenous injection combined with 400mg MDAI. Please tread carefully.

*Increase your doses gradually.* The effects quickly become different and less manageable.

If you choose to ignore this advice at least* DO NOT EXCEED 50mg* for your first dose.

*Effects*

Low doses: Amusement, degradation in physical co-ordination, connectedness and empathy.
Medium doses: Scattered thoughts and confusion. Mental stimulation / mania. Maybe CEVs. There may be unpredictable secondary psychedelic effects.
High doses: Immersion into hyperspace.

*Set and Setting*
Because the specific effects are unpredictable, it makes sense to be somewhere safe and familiar. 

*Combinations*
Become familiar with the effects before you consider combining with other drugs, including alcohol.

Many report they do NOT like combinations with alcohol, even booze lovers like me.

*Work in Progress*
I don't have much experience sniffing so can someone comment on the sniffed dosages please? I made a best guess.
I based intramuscular dosage off fastandbulbous' initial report, feedback is needed. In fact feedback is needed for everything here!


----------



## 33Hz

knockando said:


> *METHOXETAMINE DOSAGE AND SAFETY INFORMATION*
> 
> This drug *is not ketamine*, it has a different dose range and effects profile.
> 
> Dosed sensibly this drug can be very interesting and enjoyable. Dosed stupidly it can be unpleasant and possibly dangerous.
> 
> *Several people have had very negative reactions.*
> 
> *If you don't have scales get them as you cannot reliably eyeball at this level.*
> 
> Allergy test: 5mg - a tiny amount.
> First dose: 10-20mg - enough for most to feel the less extreme effects - LESS than ketamine
> Come-up: 30 to 90 minutes, LONGER than ketamine
> Duration: 5-7 hours, LONGER than ketamine
> 
> *Increase your doses gradually.* The effects quickly become different and less manageable.
> 
> If you choose to ignore this advice at least* DO NOT EXCEED 50mg* for your first dose.
> 
> Because the specific effects are unpredictable, it makes sense to be somewhere safe and familiar.  Become familiar with the effects before you consider combining with other drugs, including alcohol.
> 
> *If you decide to IV you are probably making a very big mistake*.



Legend. very helpful, thanks a lot.


----------



## k.bear

knockando: keep posting this, the word needs to be spread  very sensible advice!

On a different note - does anyone have any info on the UK government's position on this? Are they aware of it and/or passing legislation? I'm kinda skint but will definitely get a little stockpile going before it is inevitably made illegal.


----------



## Mercc96

*confused*

Rather befuddled , I've had two experiences with MXE now and I was hoping on some answers. The first time I  used it I first did 15mg, waited an hour and a half or so and topped off with another 5 mg to take it to 20mg. In this trip everything was amazing very trippy more of a physcoloical headfuck etc. 

The second time was last night where I did 21mg all in one go, got very very warm and fuzzy(really opiate) was definatly more 'fucked up' as in i found it hard to walk/talk sit up etc. Waited another hour and then did another 15mg or so (noticed i was acting rather fiendishly) got even more opiate/content/melty , played Red dead redemption which was epic (felt like it was new) and only had a fraction of the "mindfuck" of the last trip which was just me lying on my bed imagining that i was being taken up into space on a snake made from carpet. 

Could anyone shed any light on this?


----------



## knock

33Hz said:


> Legend. very helpful, thanks a lot.



That's OK but if you went ONE PAGE BACK in the thread you'd have seen it!

Mind you, I've updated it.


----------



## Mr.Toad

knockando said:


> *METHOXETAMINE DOSAGE AND SAFETY INFORMATION*
> 
> This drug *is not ketamine*, it has a different dose range and effects profile.
> 
> Dosed sensibly this drug can be very interesting and enjoyable. Dosed stupidly it can be unpleasant and possibly dangerous.
> 
> *Several people have had very negative reactions.*
> 
> *If you don't have scales get them as you cannot reliably eyeball at this level.*
> 
> Allergy test: 5mg - a tiny amount, sniffed, sub-lingual, whatever.
> 
> *Sub-lingual dosages (held under your tongue)*
> First dose: 10-20mg - enough for most to feel the less extreme effects - LESS than ketamine
> Typical dose range 20-100mg
> 
> *Insufflated dosages (sniffed)*
> First dose: 15-25mg - enough for most to feel the less extreme effects - LESS than ketamine
> Typical dose range: 30-150mg
> 
> Come-up: 30 to 90 minutes, LONGER than ketamine
> Duration: 5-7 hours, LONGER than ketamine
> 
> *Intramuscular Injection*
> First dose: 5-10mg - enough for most to feel the less extreme effects - LESS than ketamine
> Typical dose range: 10-50mg
> Come-up: 5 minutes
> Duration: 2 hours
> 
> *Intravenous Injection*
> There has been a reported death from 80-100mg intravenous injection combined with 400mg MDAI. Please tread carefully.
> 
> *Increase your doses gradually.* The effects quickly become different and less manageable.
> 
> If you choose to ignore this advice at least* DO NOT EXCEED 50mg* for your first dose.
> 
> *Typical effects*
> 
> Low doses: Amusement, degradation in physical co-ordination, connectedness and empathy.
> Medium doses: Scattered thoughts and confusion. Mental stimulation / mania. Maybe CEVs. There may be unpredictable secondary psychedelic effects.
> High doses: Immersion into hyperspace.
> 
> Because the specific effects are unpredictable, it makes sense to be somewhere safe and familiar.  Become familiar with the effects before you consider combining with other drugs, including alcohol.
> 
> I don't have much experience sniffing so can someone comment on the sniffed dosages please? I made a best guess.
> I based intramuscular dosage off fastandbulbous' initial report, feedback is needed.



This should be on front page of this thread...great post.


----------



## knock

Mr.Toad said:


> This should be on front page of this thread...great post.



I'm not sure anyone reads the first page, or anything else! I have to admit, on many long threads I hit the "Last page" link quite often to find "the news". However with a new drug I read everything I can! Others don't...


----------



## Mr.Toad

I was just thinking in terms of a "Big & Dandy" thread...


----------



## knock

Mr.Toad said:


> I was just thinking in terms of a "Big & Dandy" thread...



As we're approaching 40 pages hopefully a mod will make a Big & Dandy soon!


----------



## Josh

knockando said:


> *METHOXETAMINE DOSAGE AND SAFETY INFORMATION*
> 
> This drug *is not ketamine*, it has a different dose range and effects profile.
> 
> Dosed sensibly this drug can be very interesting and enjoyable. Dosed stupidly it can be unpleasant and possibly dangerous.
> 
> *Several people have had very negative reactions.*
> 
> *Dosage*
> 
> *If you don't have scales get them as you cannot reliably eyeball at this level.*
> 
> Allergy test: 5mg - a tiny amount, sniffed, sub-lingual, whatever.
> 
> *Sub-lingual dosages (held under your tongue)*
> First dose: 10-20mg - enough for most to feel the less extreme effects - LESS than ketamine
> Typical dose range 20-100mg
> 
> *Insufflated dosages (sniffed)*
> First dose: 15-25mg - enough for most to feel the less extreme effects - LESS than ketamine
> Typical dose range: 30-150mg
> 
> Come-up: 30 to 90 minutes, LONGER than ketamine
> Duration: 5-7 hours, LONGER than ketamine
> 
> *Intramuscular Injection*
> First dose: 5-10mg - enough for most to feel the less extreme effects - LESS than ketamine
> Typical dose range: 10-50mg
> Come-up: 5 minutes
> Duration: 2 hours
> 
> *Intravenous Injection*
> There has been a reported death from 80-100mg intravenous injection combined with 400mg MDAI. Please tread carefully.
> 
> *Increase your doses gradually.* The effects quickly become different and less manageable.
> 
> If you choose to ignore this advice at least* DO NOT EXCEED 50mg* for your first dose.
> 
> *Effects*
> 
> Low doses: Amusement, degradation in physical co-ordination, connectedness and empathy.
> Medium doses: Scattered thoughts and confusion. Mental stimulation / mania. Maybe CEVs. There may be unpredictable secondary psychedelic effects.
> High doses: Immersion into hyperspace.
> 
> *Set and Setting*
> Because the specific effects are unpredictable, it makes sense to be somewhere safe and familiar.
> 
> *Combinations*
> Become familiar with the effects before you consider combining with other drugs, including alcohol.
> 
> Many report they do NOT like combinations with alcohol, even booze lovers like me.
> 
> *Work in Progress*
> I don't have much experience sniffing so can someone comment on the sniffed dosages please? I made a best guess.
> I based intramuscular dosage off fastandbulbous' initial report, feedback is needed. In fact feedback is needed for everything here!



Great post, should be the basis of a big n dandy thread for sure.

My concern is that people taking this as a ketamine substitute won't wait long enough to come up before redosing.


----------



## knock

I just absorbed 50mg through my oral mucosa, naughty naughty. Mmmm.


----------



## Albion

Continued small bumps of this substance spread over the course of the day has left me with a wonderfully serene state of mind. Little 5-10mg lines every few hours just keeps you in that warm place, and can interact fully in day to day life. I'm not sure of the addiction potential of MXE, but I feel as though I could happily stay slightly high for days on end.


----------



## knock

JSPete said:


> I'm not sure of the addiction potential of MXE, but I feel as though I could happily stay slightly high for days on end.



It's a merry state indeed! I think it is almost certainly addictive it's so nice, like hot chocolate laser beams.

I recommend emptying and cleaning the cat's litter tray before absorbing the dose.

I scared the cat with the bleach.

Thick brown Timberland trousers are best on this I find.

I have to close one eye to see and if I type with my thumbs only things don't last long.


----------



## Albion

knockando said:


> It's a merry state indeed! I think it is almost certainly addictive it's so nice, like hot chocolate laser beams.
> 
> I recommend emptying and cleaning the cat's litter tray before absorbing the dose.



hahahaa despite being totally off your crocker, I agree with you  It just feels so harmlessly bubbly. A bit of MXE a day keeps the demons at bay.


----------



## theghostofbillhicks

do not eyeball mxe & wait 60 mins for effect!


----------



## Mercc96

theghostofbillhicks said:


> do not eyeball mxe & wait 60 mins for effect!



surely those of us who are slightly bigger then the usual human should wait longer no?


----------



## knock

theghostofbillhicks said:


> do not eyeball mxe & wait 60 mins for effect!



are you shouting at me? I didn't eyeball I weighed it!


----------



## knock

Mercc96 said:


> surely those of us who are slightly bigger then the usual human should wait longer no?



yeah fatties should give it 90


----------



## theghostofbillhicks

It's all good. Casual googlers will see what they need to stay safe. Fatties too.


----------



## Mercc96

knockando said:


> yeah fatties should give it 90



haha bastard  but yeh i have noticed this.


----------



## abore

Dear America:  It has arrived.


----------



## nanoshot

knockando said:


> I've PMed the mods to ask if there's any way we can have some basic safety/dosage information on each page. I'm not hopeful as I don't think the site supports sticky posts. I'd put it in my sig but I don't fucking have one....
> 
> In the meantime:
> 
> *METHOXETAMINE DOSAGE AND SAFETY INFORMATION*
> 
> This drug *is not ketamine*, it has a different dose range and effects profile.
> 
> Dosed sensibly this drug can be very interesting and enjoyable. Dosed stupidly it can be unpleasant and possibly dangerous.
> 
> *Several people have had very negative reactions.*
> 
> *If you don't have scales get them as you cannot reliably eyeball at this level.*
> 
> Allergy test: 5mg - a tiny amount.
> First dose: 10-20mg - enough for most to feel the less extreme effects - LESS than ketamine
> Come-up: 30 to 90 minutes, LONGER than ketamine
> Duration: 5-7 hours, LONGER than ketamine
> 
> *Increase your doses gradually.* The effects quickly become different and less manageable.
> 
> If you choose to ignore this advice at least* DO NOT EXCEED 50mg* for your first dose.
> 
> Because the specific effects are unpredictable, it makes sense to be somewhere safe and familiar.  Become familiar with the effects before you consider combining with other drugs, including alcohol.
> 
> *If you decide to IV you are probably making a very big mistake*.





If you would, could you please add how long you should keep it under your tongue, how long the come up is and how long does it last orally like that. I'm trying to decide how to dose my girl, and she is not needle friendly like me. lol.. Thanks!


----------



## knock

nanoshot said:


> If you would, could you please add how long you should keep it under your tongue, how long the come up is and how long does it last orally like that. I'm trying to decide how to dose my girl, and she is not needle friendly like me. lol.. Thanks!



You quoted an OLD post! Durations sublingual and sniffed are similar I think!

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=9110438&postcount=18

sorry I had that pointing to nowhere before as I was spangled.


----------



## knock

I like the way you can just stop




F R E E Z E


F R A M E






and then carry on


----------



## nanoshot

abore said:


> Dear America:  It has arrived.




Please tell more. When was it shipped from UK, by what kind of delivery and what sector in the USA are you in? Just trying to get an idea on the arrival of mine.. Thanks!


----------



## nanoshot

knockando said:


> You quoted an OLD post! Durations sublingual and sniffed are similar I think!
> 
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=9110438&postcount=18
> 
> sorry I had that pointing to nowhere before as I was spangled.



I see, yes, you listed oral and insufflated as basically the same. Very good.


----------



## lbeing789

I am definitely concerned about kidney/bladder problems with this... I still have this ache in my back, it seems to have gotten better as time has gone on... this started happening once before just after the few times doing MXE, that was a few months ago...I thought it was a pulled muscle at first, but I've noticed the problem returns worse everytime I take this, or k, or 4meo... I'm not a heavy user but I guess for a period I would do something once a week, now I'm concerned that I need to abstain for a long time for it to heal up.... I don't know how rare the effect is, but I wanted to warn people that this could be MXE's big side effect/downside.


----------



## knock

lbeing789 said:


> I am definitely concerned about kidney/bladder problems with this... I still have this ache in my back, it seems to have gotten better as time has gone on... this started happening once before just after the few times doing MXE, that was a few months ago...I thought it was a pulled muscle at first, but I've noticed the problem returns worse everytime I take this, or k, or 4meo... I'm not a heavy user but I guess for a period I would do something once a week, now I'm concerned that I need to abstain for a long time for it to heal up.... I don't know how rare the effect is, but I wanted to warn people that this could be MXE's big side effect/downside.



I hope you get better! I have to say, I have not noticed anything like this and I've been using pretty much weekly for three months, but I've never dosed above 70mg and I've almost always dosed sublingual. How much have you been dosing and by what ROA?


----------



## lbeing789

knockando said:


> I hope you get better! I have to say, I have not noticed anything like this and I've been using pretty much weekly for three months, but I've never dosed above 70mg and I've almost always dosed sublingual. How much have you been dosing and by what ROA?



intranasal, I've been hitting up to 150mg over the course of 48hrs, everything has been done safely...but the moment this other guy mentioned swollen kidneys, pain sitting down, it has to be related somehow... people have talked about these problems on ketamine...  I don't think the ROA would affect this... would sublingual avoid the kidneys/bladder?


----------



## knock

lbeing789 said:


> intranasal, I've been hitting up to 150mg over the course of 48hrs, everything has been done safely...but the moment this other guy mentioned swollen kidneys, pain sitting down, it has to be related somehow... people have talked about these problems on ketamine...  I don't think the ROA would affect this... would sublingual avoid the kidneys/bladder?



I don't think so, and your dosing doesn't sound over the top. Interesting. But you've been using K and 4-Meo-PCP? I've not.

May well be a negative effect that a small percentage experience.


----------



## lbeing789

knockando said:


> I don't think so, and your dosing doesn't sound over the top. Interesting. But you've been using K and 4-Meo-PCP? I've not.
> 
> May well be a negative effect that a small percentage experience.



Yeah I used those in the MXE downtime, but minimal doses and weeks apart, done separately also, no mixing, only every other weekend, but I also did AMT twice in that period.


----------



## lbeing789

I went to the doctors today and got a urine test, it was fine.. I think the swelling triggers spasms and that's what is persisting.


----------



## ConnectFor

knockando said:


> I like the way you can just stop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F R E E Z E
> 
> 
> F R A M E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then carry on



Love it %)

I spent about 16 hours under the influence yesterday going through

* Wooly
* Amused
* Highly amused
* Laughing my socks off at snow and Xmas lights while listening to music
* Enjoying tremendously a delicious home cooked bowl of pasta
* Remaining wooly, furry and warm
* Floating off to sleep to some Pete Namlook

This state was achieved by repeated 20-30 mg sublingual doses every 3 hours or so, each time returning close to baseline+wooly MXE afterglow.

Where is the wooly smiley? :D


----------



## mrcientist

I have several things to add to this thread since I last posted, and I'm replying to a number of people whose names I can't remember, so apologies.

Yatzy/yatsi/yatzi/whatever: I hope you and your mates are ok, the thought of 400mg in 5 minutes just offends my NMDA receptors

Whoever, a few pages back, said that MDAI is more powerful than people think (or words to that effect): Yes. Yes it is.

I snorted 60mg earlier. And I drank 2 cans of Stella after that, while it kicked in. Methoxetamine and alcohol are not friends  And definitely don't go in with an anxious mindset, because otherwise, PHYSICALLY REAL pillars of doubt will contort your body so badly, that you fall through the floor to a universe of apocalyptic darkness. And playing baseball on the Wii is the only way you can get out  (Although I should qualify this statement by saying that every other time I've tried this, it's been cosmically magical)

Knockando, was it you that said something like "Ah well, I'm losing my mind, could be worse"?

I love that feeling of slipping slowly into insanity, but being 100% comfortable with it


----------



## abore

This stuff slows everything down quite a bit.  It's a warm far away feeling.  30mg sublingual is enough to feel quite dissociated.


----------



## knock

abore said:


> This stuff slows everything down quite a bit.  It's a warm far away feeling.  30mg sublingual is enough to feel quite dissociated.



Yes you're right but you're milling about by the postcards on the "sidewalk". Enjoy them but there's a whole gift shop inside! 

Another 20-30mg and you'll be up against the dish towels and fudge.


----------



## abore

knockando said:


> Yes you're right but you're milling about by the postcards on the "sidewalk". Enjoy them but there's a whole gift shop inside!
> 
> Another 20-30mg and you'll be up against the dish towels and fudge.



I'll definitely be going there tonight.    My girlfriend and I are having a wonderfully strange time watching "Dead Like Me" from about 3 inches outside ourselves, although I'm getting closer to baseline with each passing minute.  Definitely looking forward to the rest of the gift shp.


----------



## 7zark7

JSPete said:


> This chemical certainly does have many profound qualities. It is hugely introspective, and whilst in the thick of a complete dis-associative experience, it can offer up new lateral and genuinely credible thoughts on life and the direction it is headed. Used correctly, this drug has lots of potential as a spiritual and therapeutic aid.



Totally agree with this… and it's what I like about it. It can take you to a place where all is calm and serene… and you're alone with your thoughts. A very pleasant experience.

That and the slight physical numbness is about he only thing it has got in common with ketamine. I don't think it has the same euphoria and craziness as K - which is a shame, but sometimes you don't want all those fireworks that K offers. 

The only problem, as I see others have mentioned, is the issue of dosage and duration. There is definitely a 'sweet-spot' with amount taken and the timing of dosing - but finding it is tricky. I imagine that it's going to be different for each user, and since the come-up is so slow and gradual, combined with the subtle effects at low doses, I can see people re-dosing too early and overshooting.

I personally feel, that this is going to be a less-is-more type of drug.


----------



## Mercc96

How come this isn't big and dandy yet?


----------



## k.bear

abore said:


> I'll definitely be going there tonight.    My girlfriend and I are having a wonderfully strange time watching "Dead Like Me" from about 3 inches outside ourselves, although I'm getting closer to baseline with each passing minute.  Definitely looking forward to the rest of the gift shp.



Did you have any trouble following the plot? I watched a film last night (and a couple of TV programmes) but was completely unable to understand what was going on. It was still fun though, probably in part because I was melting every-so-slightly into the sofa.


----------



## knock

7zark7 said:


> Totally agree with this… and it's what I like about it. It can take you to a place where all is calm and serene… and you're alone with your thoughts. A very pleasant experience.



Or it can be wild. Set and setting. Try a moderate dose before commencing your domestic chores.



> That and the slight physical numbness is about he only thing it has got in common with ketamine. I don't think it has the same euphoria and craziness as K - which is a shame, but sometimes you don't want all those fireworks that K offers.



Not sure how crazy and euphoric K is but this can get pretty crazy. And euphoric.



> I personally feel, that this is going to be a less-is-more type of drug.



I think there is a very wide useful dose range: MAX (100-150mg) is about 10-15 times MIN (10mg). There are interesting and worthwhile effects in all bands of the spectrum!


----------



## psaxxon

I'm reading this thread with interest, I have a G of this sitting under lock and key waiting for the right time, it's not here yet for me but at least I have some so the panic and rush are not an issue.. 

I have quite a colourful drug history, lots of hallucinogens and many other tasty treats but my disassociative experience is limited to pathetically sucking on the nitrous when my GF was giving birth! :D

Recently I've been limited to being fairly disappointed with 6-ABP and quite happy with the (good) MDAI and Jack Daniels combo.. When I do feel right about sampling this, I think 10mg plugged will be my initial  intro. Thanks for your posts guys, they're entertaining, interesting and informative, I am sure there are plenty of us here, waiting, lurking and learning..   

Bluelight is a very valuable resource, thanks to all..

Arse-kissing session over


----------



## k.bear

knockando said:


> I think there is a very wide useful dose range: MAX (100-150mg) is about 10-15 times MIN (10mg). There are interesting and worthwhile effects in all bands of the spectrum!



I insufflated 45mg at once last night, followed by 25mg an hour later, then another 30mg 1hr 45mins later. Things didn't get crazy. Trip report here (warning, it's very long).

Any idea why it didn't affect me so much? I am all up for things getting crazy...


----------



## knock

k.bear said:


> I insufflated 45mg at once last night, followed by 25mg an hour later, then another 30mg 1hr 45mins later. Things didn't get crazy. Trip report here (warning, it's very long).
> 
> Any idea why it didn't affect me so much? I am all up for things getting crazy...



Staggering your doses, ROA (sniffing = less hard hitting), set & setting, your individual response.

Seriously, go sub-lingual and decide your chosen level in advance. 45mg sub-lingual has the potential to have you spinning on the spot wondering what exactly a room is.

Also the craziness is brought out in bright yellow highlighter when you try to do something normal and sensible like clean the bathroom.


----------



## k.bear

knockando said:


> Staggering your doses, ROA (sniffing = less hard hitting), set & setting, your individual response.
> 
> Seriously, go sub-lingual and decide your chosen level in advance. 45mg sub-lingual has the potential to have you spinning on the spot wondering what exactly a room is.
> 
> Also the craziness is brought out in bright yellow highlighter when you try to do something normal and sensible like clean the bathroom.



Good advice, thanks. I wasn't crazy about the sublingual method because I imagine the taste will be icky, but I'm going to stick perhaps 40-50mg under my tongue next time and see what happens 

I can always top-up by sniffing a bit later on if need be.


----------



## knock

k.bear said:


> Good advice, thanks. I wasn't crazy about the sublingual method because I imagine the taste will be icky, but I'm going to stick perhaps 40-50mg under my tongue next time and see what happens
> 
> I can always top-up by sniffing a bit later on if need be.



The taste is OK, nothing to be worried about. It's not in the same bitterness league as many pharmaceuticals let alone MDMA for example. Almost pleasant in my experience.


----------



## Moowgli

I read that people report opiate like effects and i was thinking, is there any chemical reason, and does this have an opiate effect or is it just an opiate "like" feeling?

i'm asking about this cause i want to know if it would - from a chemical point of view be safe to combine this with a stimulant?


----------



## knock

*METHOXETAMINE
**
*
*DOSAGE AND SAFETY INFORMATION*

This drug *is not ketamine*, it has a different dose range and effects profile.

Dosed sensibly this drug can be very interesting and enjoyable. Dosed stupidly it can be unpleasant and possibly dangerous.

*Several people have had very negative reactions.*

*Dosage*

*If you don't have scales get them as you cannot reliably eyeball at this level.* 

Allergy test: 5mg - a tiny amount, sniffed, sub-lingual, whatever.

*Sub-lingual dosages* (held under your tongue for five minutes, or as long as you can whichever is longer then gargled and swallowed)
First dose: 10-20mg - enough for most to feel the less extreme effects - LESS than ketamine
Typical dose range 20-100mg

*Insufflated dosages (sniffed)*
First dose: 15-25mg - enough for most to feel the less extreme effects - LESS than ketamine
Typical dose range: 30-150mg

Come-up: 30 to 90 minutes, LONGER than ketamine
Duration: 5-7 hours, LONGER than ketamine

*Intramuscular Injection*
First dose: 5-10mg - enough for most to feel the less extreme effects - LESS than ketamine
Typical dose range: 10-50mg
Come-up: 5 minutes
Duration: 2 hours

*Intravenous Injection*
There has been a reported death from 80-100mg intravenous injection combined with 400mg MDAI. Please tread carefully.

*Increase your doses gradually.* The effects quickly become different and less manageable.

If you choose to ignore this advice at least* DO NOT EXCEED 50mg* for your first dose.

*Effects*

Low doses: Amusement, degradation in physical co-ordination, connectedness and empathy.
Medium doses: Scattered thoughts and confusion. Mental stimulation / mania. Maybe CEVs. There may be unpredictable secondary psychedelic effects.
High doses: Immersion into hyperspace.

*Set and Setting*
Because the specific effects are unpredictable, it makes sense to be somewhere safe and familiar. 

*Combinations*
Become familiar with the effects before you consider combining with other drugs, including alcohol.

Many report they do NOT like combinations with alcohol, even booze lovers like me.

*Work in Progress*
I don't have much experience sniffing so can someone comment on the sniffed dosages please? I made a best guess.
I based intramuscular dosage off fastandbulbous' initial report, feedback is needed. In fact feedback is needed for everything here!


----------



## knock

Moowgli said:


> I read that people report opiate like effects and i was thinking, is there any chemical reason, and does this have an opiate effect or is it just an opiate "like" feeling?
> 
> i'm asking about this cause i want to know if it would - from a chemical point of view be safe to combine this with a stimulant?



People have combined with drugs with stimulant effects, aMT for example, but please *become familiar with the effects on its own before starting combos*, dose low and *dose lower in combo*.

I don't know the chemical reason for the effects on the opioid receptors but this comes from very knowledgeable members of this forum. It's not just a feeling, opiate-style withdrawal symptoms have been recorded.

If you're looking to replace your heroin in a speedball because of the UK/Eire heroin drought then I would respectfully ask that you think again, there is a reported death from IV use although this was admittedly a high dose and a high dose of MDAI was taken in combo.


----------



## Skyline_GTR

Anyone else tried oral yet? I have (dissolved in water/juice) and it appears to be very similar in speed of onset and potency to sublingual.

In fact, I'm begining to think that when you take it sublingually for just a few mins and then swallow, then you're really getting most of the dose orally. Guess the way to prove it one way or the other would be to put it under ones tongue for 5 mins then spit it out and see what the effects subsequently are.


----------



## Zodiakk

Apparently the 'JWH-018 cancer plague' has taught no one not to use RC's until they have been properly experimented...


----------



## knock

Skyline_GTR said:


> Guess the way to prove it one way or the other would be to put it under ones tongue for 5 mins then spit it out and see what the effects subsequently are.



That's already been done, it worked. Not by me. let me dig out the post.

I lied, it was someone asking if they should spit it out.

But I have to say the speed of onset with sub-lingual, which can be as low as 15 minutes to feel something, suggests it really is getting absorbed in there. How quick was onset for you orally?


----------



## knock

Zodiakk said:


> Apparently the 'JWH-018 cancer plague' has taught no one not to use RC's until they have been properly experimented...



What is this, an attempt at scaremongering?


----------



## Skyline_GTR

knockando said:


> That's already been done, it worked. Not by me. let me dig out the post.
> 
> I lied, it was someone asking if they should spit it out.
> 
> But I have to say the speed of onset with sub-lingual, which can be as low as 15 minutes to feel something, suggests it really is getting absorbed in there. How quick was onset for you orally?



Exactly the same as sublingual for me - 15 mins for onset, 30 mins to peak! I can't explain why oral seems to be a more efficient ROA than snorting, but it works well for me.. it also saves having it in your mouth for a few mins, not that the taste is particularly bad of course, but its just less hassle to dissolve and gulp..


----------



## stom10

Zodiakk said:


> Apparently the 'JWH-018 cancer plague' has taught no one not to use RC's until they have been properly experimented...



I'm all for being cautious (I'd never touch a JWH, as weed is cheap and awesome as it is.), but does anyone have a documented case of cancer that followed abuse of JWH-018, or is this all still speculation about epoxides?


----------



## knock

Skyline_GTR said:


> Exactly the same as sublingual for me - 15 mins for onset, 30 mins to peak! I can't explain why oral seems to be a more efficient ROA than snorting, but it works well for me.. it also saves having it in your mouth for a few mins, not that the taste is particularly bad of course, but its just less hassle to dissolve and gulp..



OK, I will have to perform my own test to confirm this because you obviously can't be trusted


----------



## pofacedhoe

knockando said:


> *METHOXETAMINE
> **
> *
> *DOSAGE AND SAFETY INFORMATION*
> 
> This drug *is not ketamine*, it has a different dose range and effects profile.
> 
> Dosed sensibly this drug can be very interesting and enjoyable. Dosed stupidly it can be unpleasant and possibly dangerous.
> 
> *Several people have had very negative reactions.*
> 
> *Dosage*
> 
> *If you don't have scales get them as you cannot reliably eyeball at this level.*
> 
> Allergy test: 5mg - a tiny amount, sniffed, sub-lingual, whatever.
> 
> *Sub-lingual dosages* (held under your tongue for five minutes, or as long as you can whichever is longer then gargled and swallowed)
> First dose: 10-20mg - enough for most to feel the less extreme effects - LESS than ketamine
> Typical dose range 20-100mg
> 
> *Insufflated dosages (sniffed)*
> First dose: 15-25mg - enough for most to feel the less extreme effects - LESS than ketamine
> Typical dose range: 30-150mg
> 
> Come-up: 30 to 90 minutes, LONGER than ketamine
> Duration: 5-7 hours, LONGER than ketamine
> 
> *Intramuscular Injection*
> First dose: 5-10mg - enough for most to feel the less extreme effects - LESS than ketamine
> Typical dose range: 10-50mg
> Come-up: 5 minutes
> Duration: 2 hours
> 
> *Intravenous Injection*
> There has been a reported death from 80-100mg intravenous injection combined with 400mg MDAI. Please tread carefully.
> 
> *Increase your doses gradually.* The effects quickly become different and less manageable.
> 
> If you choose to ignore this advice at least* DO NOT EXCEED 50mg* for your first dose.
> 
> *Effects*
> 
> Low doses: Amusement, degradation in physical co-ordination, connectedness and empathy.
> Medium doses: Scattered thoughts and confusion. Mental stimulation / mania. Maybe CEVs. There may be unpredictable secondary psychedelic effects.
> High doses: Immersion into hyperspace.
> 
> *Set and Setting*
> Because the specific effects are unpredictable, it makes sense to be somewhere safe and familiar.
> 
> *Combinations*
> Become familiar with the effects before you consider combining with other drugs, including alcohol.
> 
> Many report they do NOT like combinations with alcohol, even booze lovers like me.
> 
> *Work in Progress*
> I don't have much experience sniffing so can someone comment on the sniffed dosages please? I made a best guess.
> I based intramuscular dosage off fastandbulbous' initial report, feedback is needed. In fact feedback is needed for everything here!




link to the reported death please? any proof would be handy, as once deaths are linked to something that often proves the end even if it later turns out those deaths were not caused directly by the drug e.g. all the hoohah around meph deaths that turned out to be methadone


----------



## change-jug

Has anyone dosed methoxetamine while on suboxone? Will the suboxone block some or all of the effects from the methoxetamine?


----------



## knock

pofacedhoe said:


> link to the reported death please? any proof would be handy, as once deaths are linked to something that often proves the end even if it later turns out those deaths were not caused directly by the drug e.g. all the hoohah around meph deaths that turned out to be methadone



http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=9104800&postcount=769

Of course, all sorts of things legal and illegal can kill you if you IV large quantities of them.

Obviously all we have to go on are the Flashback forum postings  of someone who claims to be the friend of the relevant person, but there's no obvious reason to disbelieve them at the moment. Also F&B pointed out potential risks of IV use some time ago.


----------



## Skyline_GTR

knockando said:


> OK, I will have to perform my own test to confirm this because you obviously can't be trusted





Well I might give the "spit" method a try later after holding it under my tongue for a few mins to see if we can get to the bottom of it.. just hope it does work and I dont end up losing some mxe!


----------



## theghostofbillhicks

So this will be the third evening of my experimentation. It doesn't feel a compulsive chemical, i.e. no real thirst to re-dose as with meph, but what are our feelings about habituation etc.?


----------



## Albion

theghostofbillhicks said:


> So this will be the third evening of my experimentation. It doesn't feel a compulsive chemical, i.e. no real thirst to re-dose as with meph, but what are our feelings about habituation etc.?



I spent a good 4-5 days on MXE. Today is really the first day I haven't had any at all. I don't feel any sort of compulsion to dose at the moment, but the fact that it's simply a 'nice' high, and very easy on the body, means that I'm always tempted to have a little sniff. But tempted does not = addicted.


On another note, I gave a couple of my friends some MXE last night and we all went on a nice stroll to the pub in Kentish Town. The pub was lovely and warm, with a homely orange glow, you know like all the best pubs. There we played the most intense game of chess of our lives. Honestly, we got so sucked in...the board was the 'arena', the chess pieces epically huge, powerful weapons of war. Oh it was lovely, and hilarious


----------



## nanoshot

JSPete said:


> I spent a good 4-5 days on MXE. Today is really the first day I haven't had any at all. I don't feel any sort of compulsion to dose at the moment, but the fact that it's simply a 'nice' high, and very easy on the body, means that I'm always tempted to have a little sniff. But tempted does not = addicted.
> 
> 
> On another note, I gave a couple of my friends some MXE last night and we all went on a nice stroll to the pub in Kentish Town. The pub was lovely and warm, with a homely orange glow, you know like all the best pubs. There we played the most intense game of chess of our lives. Honestly, we got so sucked in...the board was the 'arena', the chess pieces epically huge, powerful weapons of war. Oh it was lovely, and hilarious



You guys from the UK crack me up.. The pub and chess.. haha.. I can just see myself at the pub playing chess while whipping out an insulin syringe with 50mg of MXE in it..


----------



## Mercc96

I really pray that the price of MXE goes down before the goverment decides to blanket ban everything


----------



## 7zark7

nanoshot said:


> You guys from the UK crack me up.. The pub and chess.. haha.. I can just see myself at the pub playing chess while whipping out an insulin syringe with 50mg of MXE in it..



Yeah… always happens around here…


----------



## Albion

nanoshot said:


> You guys from the UK crack me up.. The pub and chess.. haha.. I can just see myself at the pub playing chess while whipping out an insulin syringe with 50mg of MXE in it..



Yeah I shall point out that we took the MXE before we went to the pub


----------



## davem

Just done a 4-Meo-DMT / MXE low dose combo (10mg/10mg) and can report.....verrrry nice, just off for another 10mg of MXE.... ....always wait an hour or so for first part to kick in then potentiate with MXE, works beautifully and changes into 3rd state nicely x


----------



## davem

davem said:


> Just done a 4-Meo-DMT / MXE low dose combo (10mg/10mg) and can report.....verrrry nice, just off for another 10mg of MXE.... ....always wait an hour or so for first part to kick in then potentiate with MXE, works beautifully and changes into 3rd state nicely x



may have to nip down pub with syringe to do this


----------



## theghostofbillhicks

JSPete said:


> I spent a good 4-5 days on MXE. Today is really the first day I haven't had any at all. I don't feel any sort of compulsion to dose at the moment, but the fact that it's simply a 'nice' high, and very easy on the body, means that I'm always tempted to have a little sniff. But tempted does not = addicted.
> 
> 
> On another note, I gave a couple of my friends some MXE last night and we all went on a nice stroll to the pub in Kentish Town. The pub was lovely and warm, with a homely orange glow, you know like all the best pubs. There we played the most intense game of chess of our lives. Honestly, we got so sucked in...the board was the 'arena', the chess pieces epically huge, powerful weapons of war. Oh it was lovely, and hilarious



Brilliant. My GF has named it 'glowy'. I think it's a good name for MXE. Am in Kentish Town too! Snow magic!


----------



## davem

davem said:


> Just done a 4-Meo-DMT / MXE low dose combo (10mg/10mg) and can report.....verrrry nice, just off for another 10mg of MXE.... ....always wait an hour or so for first part to kick in then potentiate with MXE, works beautifully and changes into 3rd state nicely x




...and then watch Russell Howards Live show for an hour....amazing!!!
What energy, what power- what genius


----------



## hamhurricane

Are you typing that correctly, *4-MeO-DMT*? If so, this is the first time I have heard of a 4-methoxylated tryptamine being used, aside from 4-MeO-MiPT. Could you elaborate on the effects? Also I really appreciate that everyone is producing such detailed and articulate reports. I am especially interested in people who have done multiple dissociatives comparing the effects.


----------



## Mercc96

Just insufflated 10mg, will dose up 5mg a time till i reach 20 or 25mg. Am wondering would an ECA stack or phenibut be alright to use?


----------



## atdiii

hmm. insufflated 50mg 45mins ago. the drip is still there.  i wonder if it even gets absorbed in the nose at all, or if all the effects all are from the ingested drip.  this would explain the lack of difference in potency between ingestion and insufflation


----------



## Mercc96

Ive tried rubbing my nose with water before and after i insufflate never really noticed any diffrence


----------



## k.bear

Mercc96 said:


> I really pray that the price of MXE goes down before the goverment decides to blanket ban everything



Vendor talk is forbidden (and with good cause) but I'm not talking about any specific vendor, and this is relevant, so...

...the current UK market has a set price. They kinda have a stranglehold on the prices. It's not going to change any time soon.

That said, if new legislation is set to come into place and it's going to be banned, prices might be reduced in order to sell off excess stock. That would be pretty sweet.


----------



## knock

I notice I talk a lot in this thread but I've barely written any trip reports. Yes hamhurricane, your comment about our articulate and detailed reports is to blame for my following rant.

I took 50mg (or was it 70?) sub-lingual (and swallowed) the other night, no combos. I'd been doing some domestic stuff, i.e. I had washed the pile of dirty dishes and tidied up a bit. After dosing I realised I hadn't cleaned the cat's litter for almost a week and decided I better do something about.

The come up was pretty quick, 15 minutes, and I was taking my time so I hadn't finished the dirty job by the time the methoxetamine started to take hold. When it did I started enjoying the task and developed a slight mania for cleaning. I ended up washing and bleaching the litter tray, cleaning the bath, scrubbing the bath mat, getting rid of all the little bits and bobs that accrue in a single man's bathroom, emptying the bin (hadn't been done for about two years), hoovering and finally bleaching and washing the toilet and the sink.

This probably took about an hour or so, although time had started to mean very little. At several points I did get distracted by things I no longer remember, then arose from my reverie wondering what the hell was going on, standing in the bathroom with knee-pads strapped on and a frothy brush in my hand.

I grew a strong affection for the knee-pads and kept them on for much longer than was necessary for my house work. Normally it's never too soon to remove them. I also developed an unusual appreciation for the trousers I was wearing and decided they were optimal for my mental state (they are good trousers, very comfortable and warm, and a soothing dark brown colour).

I tried to use the computer to post in this thread, and managed a bit, but I found after a short period of typing my fingers were becoming seriously awkward to control. I think I've mentioned before a sort of deflated feeling I get in my hands like the blood pressure has dropped and I'm just skin and bones, making typing uncomfortable. I reverted to using just my thumbs to type, which didn't get me far, so I gave up.

I wandered about the house for a bit as the drug's hold on my mind seemed to strengthen. I couldn't work out what I was doing or what I was supposed to do. I think this must have been near the peak; I was standing in my kitchen wondering what was going on when I zoned out and my field of vision became a sort of tiled surface, an offset grid of seemingly identical pattern-filled rectangles with rounded corners, in black on a light background. The clarity of this vision was perfect, like I'd put my glasses on to take a look. Time seemed to stop completely. I felt like I could have remained in that state if I'd chosen to, but after what must have been just a few seconds I moved on. This is the inspiration for my earlier post appreciating the ability to 

_F R E E Z E 



F R A M E 
_

and carry on. For some reason this effect makes me think of the 80s, new romantic haircuts and such.

After this I entered a philosophical mood, pondering the nature of life and society, how I feel completely unsuited for the world I find myself in. This has been a theme for me in general for a few years but seemed to climax at this point. I have no interest in what appears to me to be a culture and society driven by a buy/sell frenzy, selling one's humanity at bargain-bin prices in order to  amass enough cash to buy plastic nothings and fill the coffers of business. I feel forced to participate merely to retain some level of comfort. I do not want to. I began writing a long post to Bluelight describing my life circumstances. I felt I was ready to make a crucial philosophical point with my life as the illustrative narrative. But as I progressed the effects of the drug started to wear off, the impetus left me and I consigned my post to the appropriate file.

At no time during this experience was I in any way uncomfortable or experiencing malaise. My mood was fine, I was resigned to my fate and cheerful about my bleak outlook. I watched some TV, had a couple of drinks and went to bed.

The manic cleaning is quite out of character for me, I am quite lazy (though I have not always been), but I really enjoyed the deep-cleanse I got into. I frequently start to put things down in writing, but do not usually get far, but this night I did write quite a lot and it felt like a natural flow; usually I get bogged down in details, literary approaches and theories.

This leads me to speculate that at the appropriate dosage and with the right intent from the outset, Methoxetamine could be a useful tool for creativity and productivity.


----------



## k.bear

So, I've just insufflated about 5-10mg of 2C-E. Should I insufflate some MXE as well? (I've yet to come up from the 2C-E by the way).

I always find that ketamine makes 2C-E far more interesting and visual. Could be a good combo. MXE isn't ket though.

Anybody with more knowledge willing to chip in with an opinion?

(I'm mildly drunk by the way, so wouldn't take too much MXE 'cos, y'know).


----------



## k.bear

knockando said:


> ...selling one's humanity at bargain-bin prices in order to amass enough cash to buy plastic nothings and fill the coffers of business. I feel forced to participate merely to retain some level of comfort. I do not want to...
> 
> ...I was resigned to my fate and cheerful about my bleak outlook. I watched some TV, had a couple of drinks and went to bed.



Story of my life.

*hug*


----------



## knock

k.bear said:


> Story of my life.
> 
> *hug*



*hug* you back!


----------



## k.bear

k.bear said:


> So, I've just insufflated about 5-10mg of 2C-E. Should I insufflate some MXE as well? (I've yet to come up from the 2C-E by the way).
> 
> I always find that ketamine makes 2C-E far more interesting and visual. Could be a good combo. MXE isn't ket though.
> 
> Anybody with more knowledge willing to chip in with an opinion?
> 
> (I'm mildly drunk by the way, so wouldn't take too much MXE 'cos, y'know).



*UPDATE!* In case anyone cares, and they probably don't.

Just insufflated another 5-10mg of 2C-E. Will leave the MXE for now as I'm mildly drunk. I've heard that MXE + alcohol isn't a good mix, but I've had 2C-E and alcohol quite a few times before and whilst it's not exactly recommended, I don't have a bad reaction to it. In fact I have a pretty fantastic reaction to it 

Anyway, I'm going to trip now. Colours becoming significant. Words pulsating.

Have a good night, bluelight  xx


----------



## knock

k.bear said:


> *UPDATE!* In case anyone cares, and they probably don't.
> 
> Just insufflated another 5-10mg of 2C-E. Will leave the MXE for now as I'm mildly drunk. I've heard that MXE + alcohol isn't a good mix, but I've had 2C-E and alcohol quite a few times before and whilst it's not exactly recommended, I don't have a bad reaction to it. In fact I have a pretty fantastic reaction to it
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to trip now. Colours becoming significant. Words pulsating.
> 
> Have a good night, bluelight  xx



I think you made the right choice on the MXE and booze, I find the combo quite negative, which is frankly bizarre for me.

Have a good one!


----------



## k.bear

knockando said:


> I think you made the right choice on the MXE and booze, I find the combo quite negative, which is frankly bizarre for me.
> 
> Have a good one!



Yep, definitely the right choice. Going to leave the MXE for tonight. Perhaps some more 2C-E though... quite up for a full-on experience...

*fiendish qualities coming out*

I also have an unhealthy amount of nitrous oxide cannisters sitting next to me, and a strip of 10 valium for the comedown tomorrow...

*contemplates*


----------



## Mercc96

10mg of MXE + Caffeine, aspirin and ephedrine + phenibut is a wonderful combination. I think i spent about 2 hours feeling wonderful, content, extrovert. But at the same time feeling like running on an autoplayer.


----------



## cosmic._.ape

k.bear said:


> I've heard that MXE + alcohol isn't a good mix,


Judging by my experiences, I think you are right!. Alcohol doesn't mix well at all with MXE. it dumbs down the effect, makes you feel confused and eliminates the euphoria.
I've notice that even just one beer or a glass of wine notably reduces the fun part of the effect.
Better do not drink alcohol at all if you are having MXE

on the other hand, cannabis mix wonderfully. 
I had a good result with the synthetic cannabinoid am-694 as well, but real cannabis, to me, is better (of course, if its crap or laced with shit...  better don't use it!)
I tried with aka-47 (an afghan kind of cannabis), and it was very good.
 But the best results I had so far have been with kush (an indian indica kind of cannabis).
 MXE and kush (and I guess that with most indicas will work fine too) are made for each other, honest.

What I like most is to have a pint of freshly prepared kava, snort 20 mg of MXE and lay in bed smoking a small kush spliff; such a combination makes me softly fall between the interstices of my dreams, that part of ourselves we like to called "home" and millions other names


----------



## abore

36mg sublingual was for me a moderately dissociative dose.  An interesting reminder of what this head-space was to me.  Very noticeable, time slows down, tv shows are flat with uninteresting 2-dimensional caricatures of people (much like it always is.. but I can enjoy it sober) but I can still follow the plot.  Nothing is genuinely funny and I'm baseline between 3 and 4 hours.  My sex drive is kind of dead, unlike my girlfriends, but I 'function' well.

Girlfriend takes 30mg and feels it a lot.  Her experience with dissociatives is much more limited than mine and she enjoys it.  She is able to communicate her thoughts just fine, but talks slowly and walks sloppily.  She curls up under a blanket and thoroughly enjoys the tv.  She comments that it feels like we've been watching the show for the whole weekend, and it really does seem like this show was hours long.  She is still getting the spins (in a good way) after 5 hours but not much else.

Five hours after baseline, my girlfriend goes to sleep and I plug up 30mg.  This is much much stronger than my sublingual dosing.  I lay down with headphones on and 10 minutes later I'm enveloped in static and far away feelings.  I want more and go measure out 20mg more, spill once, put too much liquid in another, and finally get it right.  Note to self:  Measure out possible re-doses ahead of time because my shit is wobbly and outta working order.  I plug up 20mg more and fall away.  I don't remember a lot, but there was a ton of space for thoughts and they were flowing rather than coming in one at a time.  I am taken through memories, and emotion is unattached to so many things.  I am taken to a part of my brain that is absurdly state-based, and have direct knowledge of old dissociative experiences that I'd long since forgotten about.  Nostalgia reminds me that my nature has always been robotic, and I simply choose to immerse myself in experience and feel like I am doing more than simply reacting.

As I come down I enjoy doing some of the things I used to do way back when during my dissociation.  I explore, using the internet and my mind, some of the darker sides of life.  The clown-show that we call life.  It's an interesting perspective, one that I appreciate knowing I am capable of, but am thankful its not my everyday point of view.

I go to lay down and my girlfriend cuddles me.  I feel thankful and lay there with her on me for an hour before I go and play video games, admitting defeat on the idea of falling asleep.  I'm mostly baseline, but playing games is more interesting than it might normally be.  As I sit around I notice the large muscles in my left thigh having constant full twitches.  No pain, but it's interesting and doubtlessly drug related.

I finally fall asleep, and wake up feeling normal as hell.  This is a great chemical.


----------



## deckmunki

abore said:


> 36mg sublingual was for me a moderately dissociative dose.  An interesting reminder of what this head-space was to me.  Very noticeable, time slows down, tv shows are flat with uninteresting 2-dimensional caricatures of people (much like it always is.. but I can enjoy it sober) but I can still follow the plot.  Nothing is genuinely funny and I'm baseline between 3 and 4 hours.  My sex drive is kind of dead, unlike my girlfriends, but I 'function' well.
> 
> Girlfriend takes 30mg and feels it a lot.  Her experience with dissociatives is much more limited than mine and she enjoys it.  She is able to communicate her thoughts just fine, but talks slowly and walks sloppily.  She curls up under a blanket and thoroughly enjoys the tv.  She comments that it feels like we've been watching the show for the whole weekend, and it really does seem like this show was hours long.  She is still getting the spins (in a good way) after 5 hours but not much else.
> 
> Five hours after baseline, my girlfriend goes to sleep and I plug up 30mg.  This is much much stronger than my sublingual dosing.  I lay down with headphones on and 10 minutes later I'm enveloped in static and far away feelings.  I want more and go measure out 20mg more, spill once, put too much liquid in another, and finally get it right.  Note to self:  Measure out possible re-doses ahead of time because my shit is wobbly and outta working order.  I plug up 20mg more and fall away.  I don't remember a lot, but there was a ton of space for thoughts and they were flowing rather than coming in one at a time.  I am taken through memories, and emotion is unattached to so many things.  I am taken to a part of my brain that is absurdly state-based, and have direct knowledge of old dissociative experiences that I'd long since forgotten about.  Nostalgia reminds me that my nature has always been robotic, and I simply choose to immerse myself in experience and feel like I am doing more than simply reacting.
> 
> As I come down I enjoy doing some of the things I used to do way back when during my dissociation.  I explore, using the internet and my mind, some of the darker sides of life.  The clown-show that we call life.  It's an interesting perspective, one that I appreciate knowing I am capable of, but am thankful its not my everyday point of view.
> 
> I go to lay down and my girlfriend cuddles me.  I feel thankful and lay there with her on me for an hour before I go and play video games, admitting defeat on the idea of falling asleep.  I'm mostly baseline, but playing games is more interesting than it might normally be.  As I sit around I notice the large muscles in my left thigh having constant full twitches.  No pain, but it's interesting and doubtlessly drug related.
> 
> I finally fall asleep, and wake up feeling normal as hell.  This is a great chemical.



Wow.  That was quite the story


----------



## ConnectFor

Yesterday I topped up with bumps of 10-20mg throughout the day, retaining the warm fuzzy glow and able to function at most tasks.

Come 9pm I racked up 40mg in 2 lines and settled down in bed. Within 20 mins of the film starting I was completely engulfed, engrossed and amused within the film itself, yet always in touch with reality if needed when the headphones came off. 

I watched 'Hot Tub Time Machine' which I imagine doesn't make that much sense even when you're straight, but it was awesome on MXE. All the 80s colours, styles, music and the snow/ice setting made it all the more hilarious :D


----------



## k.bear

I wrote a little story about my fiendish adventures last night but it kinda turned into a trip report, so I moved it to the trip report forum.

I've edited this post and you can read the report here if you're interested.

Basically, I snorted a lot of 2C-E and MXE and watched Disney films. It was enthralling.


----------



## k.bear

knockando said:


> Staggering your doses, ROA (sniffing = less hard hitting), set & setting, your individual response.
> 
> Seriously, go sub-lingual and decide your chosen level in advance. 45mg sub-lingual has the potential to have you spinning on the spot wondering what exactly a room is.
> 
> Also the craziness is brought out in bright yellow highlighter when you try to do something normal and sensible like clean the bathroom.



I tried 35mg sublingual and... nothing 

I have about 100mg left. I think I'll just sniff it all and watch a film. Then it's all gone and I can give my poor brain a rest until after Christmas (when my new gram of MXE arrives )


*EDIT:* I had 90mg left. Based on my previous experiences (45mg sniffed not sending me into hyperspace and sublingual not really doing it for me) I just insufflated the lot. I am officially out of MXE. Going to play some games, maybe watch a film, eat some dinner, and attempt to go about my normal life. Wish me luck


----------



## Albion

k.bear said:


> I tried 35mg sublingual and... nothing
> 
> I have about 100mg left. I think I'll just sniff it all and watch a film. Then it's all gone and I can give my poor brain a rest until after Christmas (when my new gram of MXE arrives )
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* I had 90mg left. Based on my previous experiences (45mg sniffed not sending me into hyperspace and sublingual not really doing it for me) I just insufflated the lot. I am officially out of MXE. Going to play some games, maybe watch a film, eat some dinner, and attempt to go about my normal life. Wish me luck



Good luck. You will most likely go interstellar halfway through dinner


----------



## newworldorder

does anyone have an opinion on what the difference in strengths between Ket and MXE if we are just talking degrees of disassociation?...
 so if i am used to taking 100mg of ket how much MXE would achieve a similar level of disassociation? Obviously these compounds are very different therefore effects different. Just trying to guage the strength of MXE. I understand MXE seems to take longer to come up and lasts longer also


----------



## Albion

newworldorder said:


> does anyone have an opinion on what the difference in strengths between Ket and MXE if we are just talking degrees of disassociation?...
> so if i am used to taking 100mg of ket how much MXE would achieve a similar level of disassociation? Obviously these compounds are very different therefore effects different. Just trying to guage the strength of MXE. I understand MXE seems to take longer to come up and lasts longer also



100mg MXE will get you more wasted than 100mg of ketamine. However, if you are used to taking 100mg ketamine, you may have developed a tolerance that crosses over to MXE. You should still feel it more than the ket, but what you felt would be different to what you'd be familiar with on ket, due to MXE being a different drug altogether.


----------



## newworldorder

if MXE becomes a popular 'party' drug as K does anyone think that the relative strength  of MXE vs K (and the fact that if you do too much K you cant really move so well which stops  people doing to much to an extent) will make MXE potentially hazardous to people who may perhaps think they are doing K? (or something else!) 
I can see MXE being very popular in club/party/festivals due to its euphoric nature and the fact you do not lose so much of your motor skills  so will be good for  dancing....... does anyone have any views on this?


----------



## leiphos

Does anyone else notice topical anesthetic effects when taking it sublingually or even orally?


----------



## Albion

It makes my whole body go slightly numb. Helped mask my sore throat actually.


----------



## Mercc96

newworldorder said:


> I can see MXE being very popular in club/party/festivals due to its euphoric nature and the fact you do not lose so much of your motor skills  so will be good for  dancing....... does anyone have any views on this?



I can dance forever on mxe, everything feels fluid and just right


----------



## davem

hamhurricane said:


> Are you typing that correctly, *4-MeO-DMT*? If so, this is the first time I have heard of a 4-methoxylated tryptamine being used, aside from 4-MeO-MiPT. Could you elaborate on the effects? Also I really appreciate that everyone is producing such detailed and articulate reports. I am especially interested in people who have done multiple dissociatives comparing the effects.




Bum!! - really sorry, guess was a little on the wasted side (again!!) it was actually 4-Aco-DMT.....keep mixing my chems up in more ways than one...4-Meo-PCP getting in the way there.

Last night was most enjoyable and tonight seems to be going in the same direction with a sublingual 20(ish)mg of methoxetamine only.....full Sunday dinner coming up with a glass of rose - ah well.....might just try passing on that...loving the low dose effects of this substance (must try harder to type correct substances though - appreciate could be disasterous results on that!! 8( ) - seem to be about 5mm disassociatd 
Cheers,
D


----------



## amanitadine

hamhurricane said:


> . I am especially interested in people who have done multiple dissociatives comparing the effects.



Sure, thats a reasonable request  And seeing that there really isn't much info yet on i.m. administration I'll chime in.  I have experimented with doses from 10-70 mg, always by i.m administration. After 15 years of often excessive use of various arylcyclohexylamines my NMDA receptors have been pummeled beyond recognition. Ketamine is a crap shoot the last few years, most times 200 mg  will send me into a semi-amnesiacal state, and it is only oh so rarely that I can get the experience that wet my tongue all those years ago. PCP is still quite freaky for me, and works a charm, but I've always preferred the higher NMDA to DRI ratio when it comes to my disassociatives. But anyhow, that preamble was just to explain why I probably don't respond the same as most....

10 mg i.m. produces a notable effect within 2 minutes. Probably indistinguishable from 25-30 mg of racemic ketamine at first but it lasts a bit longer and seems less tangential and sedating. Peak effects over within an hour, residual effects lasts 2 hours or so. I've done doses like this quite a bit just for shits and giggles. I really benefit from the lasting antidepressant effect of NMDAR modulators, esp ones that are fun

30 mg i.m produces pronounced disassociation, fun! Listening to the Angels of Light and Michael Gira starts to sounds like a creepy hypersexual dad figure so I take it off and put on BEAK... much better. Comes on fast, but not nearly as immobilized as ketamine, or as dizzy. There is no way I could change the cd or make chai on an equivalent amount of ketamine (this feels similiar to 70ish mg) and already the differences are becoming a clearer. I don't really feel _any_ opioid effects at any level, but I never have from any of the usual NMDA antagonists (well, errr, besides the obvious ones like methadone, etc). My opioid receptors have been abused as well, but I really feel the mu-agonism is pretty minimal. Obviously a bit more than without the substitution, but nowhere near what a hydroxy group would do. I seem a lot more preoccupied with interpersonal relationships on this substance, rather than the usual hyperspatial hangups. This seems grounded in reality, and produces an emotional lens or window with which to view from. But that window is still located on the observation deck of a either a very high-altitude flying aircraft or a spaceship....back to the hangar in about 2 hours, with some great lasting cheer that persists until sleep.

70 mg starts to get a bit more interesting. I've done this dose a few times and I'm still trying to wrap my head around it compared to its brethren. I guess is feels exactly like it should...it retains that peculiarity that the 3-Methoxy substitution  gives to its relatives. This substance does feel like the ketone version of 3-MeO PCE, as it should  , but also has a signature that seems a bit different, more than can be accounted for by the usual SAR musings. At 70 mg it comes on fast enough to not really give you a chance to do much but sit back. A _tad_ slower than  ketamine but still within 2-3 minutes. It retains the window of transference at this level, and I've had some pretty emotionally productive trips. My forays with other arylcyclohexylamines get really preoccupied with this whole alien intelligence/glossolalia/viral-information- infection thing and methoxetamine does none of that. Recently me and my mate did a nighttime time shot (me at 70mg, she at 50) and had a wonderful evening in bed. It was pouring down rain, and our house was shaking in the wind. We started with a beautiful Mick Turner/Tren brothers CD and laid back....I got that smell, that tinny metallic sheen you smell with your ears, and released...I spent a few generations as a small colony of cells circling the stratosphere and rummaging through collective memories, all with the unbiased eye of the observer, but by no means emotionally detached. My hand  found my mates under the covers and our collective cell cultures merged, and we went down a dizzying ride of evolutionary biology. I really was amazed with the advent of the central nervous system, the spinal cord in particular was especially gratifying. Our hands kept running over each other and with each curve would come a new phyllum, new orders streaming out...The music at this point had changed to Lift yr Skinny Fists like Antennas  to Heaven, appropriately. The swells of the music were beautiful to behold, each crescendo giving birth to petri plates of new life forms....both of us were writhing about in the warm cocoon of our bed, and I  had none of the cosmic loneliness I get on ketamine. I often reach a point on high doses of disassociatives where I can use the music to grab onto and pull myself out of the linear progression of a cd playing, and reassemble the notes to form a choose-yr-own adventure made of re-organized bits of reality. This is the point where space/time ceases to work in a linear fashion (bit of a stretch? yeah, i know. It has taken _years_ to hone this skill) and for me it  is*the* special place, the penultimate prize, the be-all-end-all.  An amazing intellectual toy....The Glass Bead Game. I can get there with other psychs but disassociatives are the easiest and most forgiving. I was able to _view_ this place per se but didn't cross over. No worries, I had evolution to attend to!:D When we reached the hominids my heart warmed, and I was suffused with an incredible loving glow. This really made methoxetamite distinct in my mind...it has an incredible empathetic warmth to it, and its not so far out in hyperspace or buried so deep in quantum mechanics as to be unreachable. It is right here, the invisible cord between the spinal cords, and when this conduit is opened and acknowledged it burns with the joy of being recognized. I settled into the joys of being a highland mountain gorilla (was reading Dian Fossey earlier in the day) and me and my mate slowly nuzzled and grunted in our cavern underneath the sheets. Our bed slowly came back down to earth with slower and slower revolutions, and I began to recognize my bedroom and my body again. I kept this powerful love of life on earth, and went to bed swearing to myself I would do "whatever it takes" to get over to Rwanda and lend a hand to my gorilla friends....:D 

This experience lasted a little over two hours (plus a few billion years) and I was able to fall into a deep restful sleep three hours after administration. With ketamine (or any other relatives) I would have felt a very strong temptation to re-dose as soon as I was able but strangely I don't really get this from this drug. I felt a little woozier in the morning than I would have after ketamine but nothing near as intense as PCP and such. I kept a a nice after glow the whole following day, and still smile at the thought of this experience.:D

edit- I forgot to  add that I have lot more residual stimulation  than ketamine after the bulk of the main effects have resided. I had no problem in getting to sleep but even the next day have a pronounced stimulant after effect, possibly due to the increased DRI effects. No crash was noted when these effects finally subsided entirely, possibly 20-24 hrs after the initial dose. Mostly just felt like a nice energetic yet calm afterglow. I could see these effects getting a bit much after repeated redosing but like I said, the compulsion to redose was comparably quite small in me.
Cheers


----------



## knock

Killer report Amanitadine!


----------



## Albion

That report puts the profound aspects of this drug into words. I get the overwhelming sense that the experience is totally real, that I am uncovering the secrets of the universe. I am talking to my own cells, and taking a sneak peak at the bigger picture.

I honestly would not be surprised to discover that this is not a drug, but a key to the meaning of life, because that is what it feels like at higher doses.


----------



## knock

Cells! That's what the round-cornered rectangles were like in my freeze-frame. Cells, with a nucleus.


----------



## davem

knockando said:


> .....This is the inspiration for my earlier post appreciating the ability to
> 
> _F R E E Z E
> 
> 
> 
> F R A M E
> _
> 
> and carry on.




I have experiences occasionally, I think the first time was with Salvia, where I feel I enter infinity. It seems to be getting down to molecular level and using a 'crowbar' to prise two molecules apart to stop them vibrating. In that instant time stops and does as you describe - freeze frame. That moment lasts forever, but takes sooooo much effort that I eventually have to let the 'crow bar' go and the little buggers start vibrating again and everything starts up again, including time. Whilst in that state of infinity, everything is understood - loops, energy, time and causality. It really is beautiful and it sooooo helps me appreciate and enjoy my life fully in a way I never thought I would.....having been bought up a cafflik


----------



## davem

JSPete said:


> That report puts the profound aspects of this drug into words. I get the overwhelming sense that the experience is totally real, that I am uncovering the secrets of the universe. I am talking to my own cells, and taking a sneak peak at the bigger picture.
> 
> I honestly would not be surprised to discover that this is not a drug, but a key to the meaning of life, because that is what it feels like at higher doses.



I so used to get that with Salvia - step outside, take a look, enjoy the cosmic joke, come to, laughing my tits off and rapidly forgetting the joke but safe in the knowledge that it's all alright after all - everything that happens is supposed to and nothing is 'wrong'


----------



## amanitadine

JSPete said:


> I honestly would not be surprised to discover that this is not a drug, but a key to the meaning of life, because that is what it feels like at higher doses.



I would be _very_ careful with that line of thinking JSPete. While the feeling is an incredible one, it is fleeting, and that effect is not unique to methoxetamine. It is a recurring theme with NMDA antagonists, and has led many a fellow to lose the plot entirely, especially in regards to ketamine. This seduction and allure is why many have dubbed  ketamine "psychedelic heroin" and this  (along with several high profile deaths and many more problems with severe addiction) is why many in the psychedelic community are very wary of NMDA antagonists. 

Having been seduced by this sensation and doggedly pursuing the "answer" myself years ago, I urge caution, and to take it all with at least a grain of salt. After spending far too long trying to answer "the question", the only answer I was satisfied with was the inherent audacity of the question:D

Its all fun and good, just keep in mind that NMDA antagonists such as ketamine (and possibly methoxetamine....I think we won't know for awhile) for good reason have earned the title of some of the most psychologically addictive drugs out there.

Be safe, and have fun


----------



## Albion

amanitadine said:


> I would be _very_ careful with that line of thinking JSPete. While the feeling is an incredible one, it is fleeting, and that effect is not unique to methoxetamine. It is a recurring theme with NMDA antagonists, and has led many a fellow to lose the plot entirely, especially in regards to ketamine. This seduction and allure is why many have dubbed  ketamine "psychedelic heroin" and this  (along with several high profile deaths and many more problems with severe addiction) is why many in the psychedelic community are very wary of NMDA antagonists.
> 
> Having been seduced by this sensation and doggedly pursuing the "answer" myself years ago, I urge caution, and to take it all with at least a grain of salt. After spending far too long trying to answer "the question", the only answer I was satisfied with was the inherent audacity of the question:D
> 
> Its all fun and good, just keep in mind that NMDA antagonists such as ketamine (and possibly methoxetamine....I think we won't know for awhile) for good reason have earned the title of some of the most psychologically addictive drugs out there.
> 
> Be safe, and have fun



I was not aware of that, thanks for the heads up. Perhaps it is too good to be true. I feel as though I am on the brink of a monumental revelation when in the trip, and I can certainly sympathise with trying to chase that revelation and unmask it.

So the secret is to always remember that no emotion or experience whilst intoxicated can hold a light to the real and now?


----------



## amanitadine

JSPete said:


> So the secret is to always remember that no emotion or experience whilst intoxicated can hold a light to the real and now?



Well I wouldn't say that...(in fact I might disagree with that statement...) ...I would say the secret is to always remember the addictive potential in visiting these alternate realities, and what exactly it is you can take from them to enhance (if you will) _this_ reality.

Just trying to remind you to be safe. Like I said, I didnt have _any_ idea of the addiction potential when I first started playing with arylcyclohexylamines years ago, and boy I could have saved myself a *lot* of grief had I been a little better informed.

Have fun, and be safe


----------



## invert

JSPete said:


> I was not aware of that, thanks for the heads up. Perhaps it is too good to be true. I feel as though I am on the brink of a monumental revelation when in the trip, and I can certainly sympathise with trying to chase that revelation and unmask it.
> 
> So the secret is to always remember that no emotion or experience whilst intoxicated can hold a light to the real and now?


Someone on here, I forget who, has suggested (in relation to the classical psychedelics, not to dissociatives, but I think the suggestion could apply here too) that, rather than promoting insights and revelations, psychedelics promote the same feeling one has when having an insight or revelation, without actually inducing any such insights or revelations. 

I'm not sure I agree wholly with that... I think that part of it is that psychedelics allow one to have thoughts one wouldn't normally have, thus increasing the range of possible assertions to pick from (without necessarily increasing the average insightfulness of them): if one retains the ability to decide what is an insightful and what is not an insightful assertion, this increased range would lead to one genuinely accessing more insights with psychedelics than without.

The third possibility, which some espouse, but which I doubt, is that psychedelics actually increase insightfulness directly, rather than just increasing the range of thoughts/feelings experienced.

However, it's difficult to choose among the accounts. The insightful-feeling account of apparent psychedelic insights seems to be just as capable of explaining our experience of insights as either of the actual-insights accounts. I suspect it might be a combination of the first two possibilities (sense of awe/insight/revelation, plus an increase in range of thoughts/feelings experienced), but I'm not at all sure.


----------



## abore

I'm curious if anyone has any experience mixing this with nitrous?


----------



## incognition

Wow. Thank you amanitadine for an amazing report. Just brilliant.   Those places is where i want to go, and as you say, that's why dissociatives can be so incredibly psychologically addictive. And can make you snort 350 mg of an almost untried  drug in a couple of hours, like i did with the last batch. 

Sure low dosages is addictive, but reaching those high dose states can make you.. obsessed. And i think MXE can take you further than ketamine. With recall too.


----------



## Shambles

nanoshot said:


> Please add the missing "IM" doses and come up times for IM as an ROA.



IM doses and come up are kinda what you'd expect. It comes on within a few minutes and then gets whacky and hard to say. Dosages seem to correlate to ketamine with a point to the left... or right... you know which I mean 


It's the extended plateaux stages that intrigue the most. Very unlike ketamine... but not. Tis lush stuff either way


----------



## davem

Here's a warning.........

So there I was last night, bumping along quite nicely, 3 x 20mg doses over several hours, dinner with half a glass of wine in the middle and right up to the end, as pleasurable as you like, looking for possible negative signs occasionally with a level 3 self-diagnostic (star trek ref!)...and really enjoyed Eddie Izzards 2008 live show 'stripped' before finally thinking should be heading for bed when disaster nearly struck.....It has become a regular thing for me over the last couple of weeks to grab an Ovaltine just before bed-time...I don't know, must be because a) I am getting old and 2) it works a treat with everything else...in fact it's the only thing I've tried that really does seem to provide for a good and restful nights sleep, waking feeling well rested and refreshed, ready to go again - it does what it says on the tin!! ...anyway, drank it whilst posting last thing on here and within 10 minutes was feeling decidedly ill. The irony of the situation was not lost on me. Started to feel drunk, queasy and rough. Got my head down quick and managed to get off to sleep before things got too messy.

So - warning kids - watch out for the Ovaltine!!!!

(strangest post you've ever read on here or what?? 

p.s. - feel fine this morning


----------



## davem

Mercc96 said:


> I can dance forever on mxe, everything feels fluid and just right




Want to try this and may well save for NYE - dancing is why I live and chemicals help me get to where I enjoy being....


----------



## cosmic._.ape

JSPete said:


> the experience is totally real, that I am uncovering the secrets of the universe. I am talking to my own cells, and taking a sneak peak at the bigger picture..



you'll benefit from reading "The Center of the Cyclone", by john lilly


----------



## newworldorder

does anyone have any experiences of increased heart rate?. 

My girlfriends heart was beating so hard it was almost popping out of her chest the other night. We have insufflated three small lines over an hour or so at about three am, then totally lost track of time till seven am. I guess we may have done 50mg each in total and she is really used to K so not a disassociate novice and has not had those problems before.


----------



## newworldorder

i should add that she did not have the beating heart till we tried to go to bed at about 9am


----------



## knock

newworldorder said:


> does anyone have any experiences of increased heart rate?.
> 
> My girlfriends heart was beating so hard it was almost popping out of her chest the other night. We have insufflated three small lines over an hour or so at about three am, then totally lost track of time till seven am. I guess we may have done 50mg each in total and she is really used to K so not a disassociate novice and has not had those problems before.



I've paid attention to my heart rate once, but I didn't notice anything untoward and I gave up paying attention after a few seconds, there was too much else going on in my head. I suppose the brief benignly manic spells could be accompanied by increased heart rate.


----------



## Shambles

Ketamine (not the same drug I know but close enough maybe) can have oddly stimulating properties - in part why it's used surgically cos that increased heartrate can be a rather handy thing sometimes. Wouldn't surprise me at all if Methox has similar stimulant properties sometimes. Would also surprise me if it where anything to be overly concerned about but tis a New Thing. Does kinda sound like you and your girlfriend experienced exactly what you would expect after taking Methox though... Maybe a spike of anxiety when body and mind switch from inebriation to trying to sleep it off an assimilate?


----------



## Albion

Also, the very first day I got my mitts on Methox, I must admit I got a bit uncomfortable when it started setting in big time.

Was it your girlfriend's first time on MXE? The fear of the unknown, especially when the unknown feels confusing and overwhelming, is good reason for you to panic and thus have increased heart rate.


----------



## incognition

It fairly obvious mxe shares this property with ketamine, and its not impossible it's much more powerful in that sense. 

One dead from heart attack after combining with MDAI, 2 guys snorting 400 mg to the hospital where one of them "almost had an heart attack". And now this girl.

I think it's a "good idea" to not combine this drug with stimulants.

Anyone knows how this mechanism exactly works? Is it by blocking acetylcholine receptors? 




Shambles said:


> Ketamine (not the same drug I know but close enough maybe) can have oddly stimulating properties - in part why it's used surgically cos that increased heartrate can be a rather handy thing sometimes. Wouldn't surprise me at all if Methox has similar stimulant properties sometimes. Would also surprise me if it where anything to be overly concerned about but tis a New Thing. Does kinda sound like you and your girlfriend experienced exactly what you would expect after taking Methox though... Maybe a spike of anxiety when body and mind switch from inebriation to trying to sleep it off an assimilate?


----------



## mr.mackey

I'm guessing this girl's heart concerns were primarily psychological rather than physiological. However that does not mean that caution should be thrown to the wind so to speak.

I'm guessing the stimulant properties have more to do with any dopamine reuptake inhibiting properties, because as far as I know, ACh (acetylcholine) doesn't have much to do with the stimulating properties of any drugs. I'd say thats usually attributed to norepinephrine and dopamine, and I as far as I have heard, methoxetamine is more likely to be a dopamine reuptake inhibitor than a norepinephrine reuptake inhibitor.

perhaps someone from ADD or more knowledge will correct me if Im wrong


----------



## Mercc96

newworldorder said:


> does anyone have any experiences of increased heart rate?.



I've had this happen a few times, one time was mixed with a stimulant. I tried not to worry about it and I forgot about it pretty fast. The other times I simply took either asprin or paracetamol


----------



## incognition

> This concept is supported by recent reports, which reveals that the i.v. anaesthetic, ketamine, inhibits nicotinic cholinergic excitation in cardiac preganglionic parasympathetic neurons of the nucleus ambiguus of the brainstem 8 . It has also been indicated that heart rate is modulated by the parasympathetic nervous system in a nicotinic cholinergic-dependent manner, suggesting an involvement of nicotinic acetylcholine receptor (nAChR) channels



http://www.ispub.com/journal/the_in...ed_atrial_preparation_taken_from_the_rat.html






mr.mackey said:


> I'm guessing this girl's heart concerns were primarily psychological rather than physiological. However that does not mean that caution should be thrown to the wind so to speak.
> 
> I'm guessing the stimulant properties have more to do with any dopamine reuptake inhibiting properties, because as far as I know, ACh (acetylcholine) doesn't have much to do with the stimulating properties of any drugs. I'd say thats usually attributed to norepinephrine and dopamine, and I as far as I have heard, methoxetamine is more likely to be a dopamine reuptake inhibitor than a norepinephrine reuptake inhibitor.
> 
> perhaps someone from ADD or more knowledge will correct me if Im wrong


----------



## k.bear

abore said:


> I'm curious if anyone has any experience mixing this with nitrous?



Yep, I recently bought 100 nitrous cannisters (obviously already have a charger and balloons). Then I recently bought some MXE, so have been taking nitrous pretty much every time I've taken MXE.

It was fun. Not mind-blowing, but it definitely added an interesting perspective to things. It's worth bearing in mind that MXE, for whatever reason, doesn't get me spangled beyond belief - I am incapable of space travel on this drug. Sometimes I get the opiate/sedated effects (mildly, though), my head usually gets fuggy and "outside of myself", and I slip wonderfully into confusion whilst being happy about the fact - but no space travel, not even after insufflating 90mg.

Anyway, back to my point 

I found nitrous on MXE to be fun. I did a double-balloon once and proclaimed to my girlfriend (when returning to reality) that I felt as if I was trapped inside a glass chopping board.

I also found it kind of fiendish. When I took a lot of 2C-E and MXE I must have got through 5-10 cannisters, I lost count though (some were doublers).

In conclusion... yeah, it's fun. Not mind-expanding and nothing to write home about (not that I would write to my parents about my drug experiences) but it's worth doing. It's a giggle.

Then again, nitrous is fun on drugs in general, isn't it?


----------



## k.bear

davem said:


> So - warning kids - watch out for the Ovaltine!!!!



I will alert the authorities 



davem said:


> (strangest post you've ever read on here or what??



Not even close.



davem said:


> p.s. - feel fine this morning



Glad to hear it! Seems to be a recurring theme with MXE. Kinda dangerous though... perfect mid-week drug


----------



## k.bear

newworldorder said:


> does anyone have any experiences of increased heart rate?.



The first few times on MXE I checked my pulse repeatedly. Not in a kill-joy "oh my God I need to check my heart-rate or I'm going to die" kind of way, just in a curiousity/safety-first kind of way. It was completely stable.

So, no. Sorry that I can't be of help. Just pointing out that my heart-rate was unchanged 



JSPete said:


> Was it your girlfriend's first time on MXE? The fear of the unknown, especially when the unknown feels confusing and overwhelming, is good reason for you to panic and thus have increased heart rate.



This makes a lot of sense. Perhaps it was this?




incognition said:


> One dead from heart attack after combining with MDAI, 2 guys snorting 400 mg to the hospital where one of them "almost had an heart attack". And now this girl.
> 
> I think it's a "good idea" to not combine this drug with stimulants.



The MXE+MDAI guy did like 400mg MDAI (that's _a lot_) and *IVed* close to 100mg MXE. He was a fool. It's a damn shame and I feel sorry for the guy, but seriously, that was never going to be a safe thing to do.

Snorting 400mg of a New Thing? Come on. They're very lucky that they only "almost" had a heart attack.

Anyway, rant over. Question time regarding MXE+stimulants: how about sniffing a little bit of this whilst on MDMA? Sniffing ketamine and MDMA is a favourite pastime of mine, it adds a spangly tinge to the proceeding and softens the comedown. If I had no K but had MXE (I definitely have MXE by the way would this be a Very Foolish Thing? Or might it be okay? Pure speculation welcome.


----------



## incognition

If yatzi isn't a troll that have something against "the original vendor", it's kind of worrying that he said they got dilated pupils. Could this drug have a strong anticholinergic action in high doses? Like tropanes - Atropine etc. Used medically to increase heart rate. They give dilated pupils. And a good dose of insanity..

Prolly just my imagination.. but where are the experts?


----------



## abrad84

newworldorder said:


> i should add that she did not have the beating heart till we tried to go to bed at about 9am


I find this compound to be quite stimulating, moreso than ketamine. So much so that I would be concerned about combining with stimulants, especially in light of the reported death.


----------



## newworldorder

just to be clear about my gf's heart prob ... we had been playing poker and having a few lines of cocaine and drinking... (cred out the window) then had the MXE which was an afterthought and admittedly a bit recklass. Anyway after the first very small line we werer noticeably excited and mildly stimulated and tried another then one more maybe 30 mins later... after that we went into timewarp and next thing we knew it was 7 am and we were all pretty shocked but all agreed we had had a good time. we went to bed had sex then afterwards her heart was beating really fast ( i would like to claim responsability for her raised heart rate but that doesn't ever happen even if we had had a heavy coke session which we had not)

Anyway maybe it was psychological or cocaine or sex related but that would not be normal, the only difference that night was the MXE which we/she really enjoyed but I think if this drug is going to be used by polydrug users these things should be explored and therefore users can know what to expect.

ALSO......

 I gave a 0.5 gram to a friend and asked him to check it out and 'be careful'. Anyway he looked at the internet reports etc and then decided he would 'do the whole lot' in two lines....! This guy has a huge appetite for K.

I got a call at 12pm from my other friend saying what he had done and that other friend was on the floor... where he remained for the next 90 mins.. anyway i spoke to him briefly after that whereupon he sounded fine and mumbled something about him being a psychonaut. I asked him what he thought and whether he liked the experience where he said definately yes.. after that my other friend said he tried to go home... then returned as he couldn't find his way !


----------



## abrad84

> I gave a 0.5 gram to a friend and asked him to check it out and 'be careful'. Anyway he looked at the internet reports etc and then decided he would 'do the whole lot' in two lines....! This guy has a huge appetite for K.
> 
> I got a call at 12pm from my other friend saying what he had done and that other friend was on the floor... where he remained for the next 90 mins.. anyway i spoke to him briefly after that whereupon he sounded fine and mumbled something about him being a psychonaut. I asked him what he thought and whether he liked the experience where he said definately yes.. after that my other friend said he tried to go home... then returned as he couldn't find his way !


Please either ask your friend to be more responsible or keep him the fuck away from this stuff until we know more about it's safety.
As has been said (repeatedly!), this is not ketamine!


----------



## Albion

I'm seeing a definite correlation between combining MXE with stimulants and dangerously high heart rates. Ewww.


----------



## abrad84

Indeed. And of course people will think it's just like ketamine and safe to combine with MDMA etc.


----------



## newworldorder

I certainly agree his actions were reckless and people should NOT take that as MXE is safe to take large dosages. I merely relay this story as an accidental /reckless experiment which ,thankfully, had a happy outcome.


----------



## deckmunki

Might be worth noting that I also noticed a pronounced heartbeat on going to sleep a couple of nights ago. Had probably dosed 50mg in the night.

Symptoms/signs correlate with a slightly elevated systolic BP, which I also get when I have been drinking (sensible amounts of) alcohol.

Didn't take BP but HR was only very slightly above normal (65bpm at rest vs 55-60 normal).

Seems like a minor consequence at a recreational dose (I've found that 50mg is easily twice as much as the "sweet spot" dose; 25mg puts me in a beautifully relaxed state with no mania or panic response thankfully  ).

I would be very interested to hear the thoughts from those with chemistry knowledge as to whether they think this substance is behaving in-line with their earlier predictions, or are we seeing something unexpected coming out here?


----------



## Mr.Toad

Has anyone tried plugging this yet?


----------



## Dave1985

I just recieved my 500 mg of MXE today, 19.25 i did a small 5mg line to check for any bad reactions, felt nothing at all so i took 15 mg at 20.10. My head is now (20.55) feeling very thick and heavy if that makes sense and sort of achy, ive also drank four cans of beer so far and alcohol is a daily habbit of mine and i know its not just the beer making me feel like this, it is not very pleasant. Has anyone else had any feelings like this ?  Also to note i had very little alcohol intake last night and didnt get a good night sleep due to that and was sweating all night but feeling very cold.


----------



## Mercc96

Booze and  MXE is reknowned for being a bad time, sorry to ruin your buzz


----------



## Fishface

Mr.Toad said:


> Has anyone tried plugging this yet?


Recommended.


----------



## abrad84

Dosages for rectal use should be approximately the same as those for IM use. My usual ROA is IM and I use dosages of 10-100mg. 100mg being the absolute max I would use.


----------



## Dave1985

i feel very good now , iv had a few more lines unweighed , and i can say it is almost like ketamine except i feel  nice n like in cotton wool now lol, but im hearing a constant noise which i cant explain


----------



## amanitadine

deckmunki said:


> I would be very interested to hear the thoughts from those with chemistry knowledge as to whether they think this substance is behaving in-line with their earlier predictions, or are we seeing something unexpected coming out here?



I haven't personally noticed anything alarming with myself nor anything defying SAR expectations whatsoever. As has been stated, even ketamine ( viewed as one of the most sedating members of this class) can elevate the heart rate a bit. And even so, the ketamine comparison is a bit of a stretch, as it is arguable that this substance is "closer" in structure to PCE (methoxetamine being the 3-Meo 2-Ketone analog of PCE) which is famed for causing even more mania than PCP. In _theory_ the oxygen (the 2-ketone) gives the body point to latch onto and begin metabolizing, thus shortening the duration, etc. I've had pronounced mania and stimulation  from 3-Meo PCE as is, but agreedly methoxetamine feels much more benign, as it "should". With semi-reasonable dosing (not taking 400 mg your first time, etc 8)) I don't think this should present an issue with most people. But then again, who the fuck am I, people are anything but reasonable, and this is still a relatively new substance.

Cheers, Be safe

edit - Not to be a killjoy, but I also think the "methoxetamine not being subject to the USA's analog act because Ketamine is schedule III"I stance is funny because PCE is schedule I. I don''t think it will be too much of an issue though...I'm sure it will get banned in the UK shortly if people carry on foolishly..


----------



## knock

Skyline_GTR said:


> Exactly the same as sublingual for me - 15 mins for onset, 30 mins to peak! I can't explain why oral seems to be a more efficient ROA than snorting, but it works well for me.. it also saves having it in your mouth for a few mins, not that the taste is particularly bad of course, but its just less hassle to dissolve and gulp..



Well I held 30mg under my tongue for as long as I could, then my mouth became a pool of saliva-mxe solution but I persisted and only after 16 minutes did I swallow.
First effects noted ~22 minutes after sub-lingual delivery, so that's 6 after swallowing, I think it has to be getting absorbed under the tongue! I couldn't bring myself to spit, such a waste...


----------



## Skyline_GTR

^interesting.. Although on reflection I never doubted that absorption would happen after ~15 mins, its just my doubts are over people sublingually holding it for just 2-5 mins then swallowing! I never got round to experimenting with the spit method after just a few mins, but will do this week so we can know the answer once and for all, even if there is a risk of wasting precious material!


----------



## Sancho

Dave1985 said:


> im hearing a constant noise which i cant explain



I had this too.


----------



## k.bear

abrad84 said:


> Indeed. And of course people will think it's just like ketamine and safe to combine with MDMA etc.



Hmmm. I've been very curious as to whether this would be good/safe to mix with stims (e.g. MDMA on the comedown) but I don't think that I'll be touching this combo with a bargepole. I'll think that I'll just stick to MDMA/Ketamine, and not mix MXE with any stims (or much else for that matter). Definitely not worth the risk.

That said, I (rather foolhardedly?) mixed 2C-E and relatively low doses of MXE the other night. The MXE added a beautifully confused and spangled tinge to the proceedings. Checked my heart rate a couple of times and it was fine.

*I obviously cannot recommend mixing these two drugs* as I wouldn't want anybody to follow my advice and get into trouble, but personally, everything turned out better than expected with this combo. Just sayin'.


----------



## knock

Dave1985 said:


> im hearing a constant noise which i cant explain





Sancho said:


> I had this too.



I went to bed and I had two electric fan heaters on as my gas boiler's fucked. The sound was like a band of psychotic gremlins playing frenzied free-form jazz on detuned acoustic guitars and harpsichord. Quite mad.


----------



## davem

knockando said:


> I went to bed and I had two electric fan heaters on as my gas boiler's fucked. The sound was like a band of psychotic gremlins playing frenzied free-form jazz on detuned acoustic guitars and harpsichord. Quite mad.



I definitely experienced a substantially increased tinnitus for a while on this last night - not for the whole session though, came, then went, probably over 20 mins - half an hour


----------



## newworldorder

abrad84 said:


> Please either ask your friend to be more responsible or keep him the fuck away from this stuff until we know more about it's safety.
> As has been said (repeatedly!), this is not ketamine!



I agree with what you are saying , but when will 'WE', as you put it know about its safety, until we know about experiences that those 'reckless' people tell us about. ?  

I think it is inevitable that very soon there will be large amounts of this compound on the market and circulating amongst  k-heads and ravers and not just amongst the honorable 'researchers' on this forum and others. 

How do 'we' ,as you  put it, work out what is safe for the less aware of us without reckless people pushing the bounderies? 

When this drug becomes available as an alternative or  similar drug to K and  is similar  to K in price what will happen???? I think this is a very real prospect
of happening VERY soon.


----------



## abore

I went through about 100mg last night and it was as good as ever.  I haven't noticed any stimulations but my eyes get ridiculously bloodshot though and it makes them feel dry and uncomfortable sometimes.  I drank a beer on it and like clockwork I'm burping and feeling uncomfortable.  I wish this stuff didn't jack up my ability to fall asleep for so long after taking it.  One day I'm going to bust out the 4-aco-dmt and plug a concoction.  I'm interesting in IM'ing just to know if it will come on more intensely, but I don't really want to go buy the needles.


----------



## knock

newworldorder said:


> I agree with what you are saying , but when will 'WE', as you put it know about its safety, until we know about experiences that those 'reckless' people tell us about. ?
> 
> I think it is inevitable that very soon there will be large amounts of this compound on the market and circulating amongst  k-heads and ravers and not just amongst the honorable 'researchers' on this forum and others.
> 
> How do 'we' ,as you  put it, work out what is safe for the less aware of us without reckless people pushing the bounderies?
> 
> When this drug becomes available as an alternative or  similar drug to K and  is similar  to K in price what will happen???? I think this is a very real prospect
> of happening VERY soon.



I don't think anyone needs to be reckless. You can gradually increase dosages and keep an eye on your self. If you push gently at the boundaries, when they start to give you can take a step back. So to speak; on the macro scale, like. You can't un-dose, obviously, but if 100mg is OK and 110mg is OK but there was that one time where things were uncomfortable, you can wind back and say 100mg seems to be a bit of a limit. For example.

I don't know what I'm talking about but that's how I approach it anyway.

Of course, this doesn't establish the safe boundaries necessarily because what the fuck does uncomfortable mean? But it does establish the known safe terrain.

I'm an amateur at this I should just shut up.

Eating a massive pizza then dosing sublinguorally and being a bit underwhelmed so redosing can lead to unexpected fuckedness when the pizza wears off in the early hours of the morning. I know that for sure.


----------



## Blowmonkey

Hyperacusis is a common phenomena on dissociatives.


----------



## knock

Blowmonkey said:


> Hyperacusis is a common phenomena on dissociatives.



I read about hyperacusis, it sounds awful, I don't think this is what people are experiencing. It sounds more like tinnitus, in fact davem used that word, and I don't think that's the same as hyperacusis.

My gremlin jazz band was weird and that kind of experience could possibly frighten someone with no experience of drugs which affect perception but I could hardly call it intolerable or even unpleasant. It was crazy but fun.

I get tinnitus regularly, always have done since my teens, it's probably present all the time to some extent but it fades into the background. If I listen out for it I can hear it. I hear a pure tone of constant very high frequency, sometimes it's not so high. Quite an odd thing to go through life with, but you get used to it. I'm not sure whether there's any concomitant hearing dysfunction but I for one find it hard to make out speech in crowds.


----------



## abore

Dissociatives give me a hypersensitivity to sound in general.  I hear the alarm clock of the apartment below me, every sound in the hallway, someone coughing next door.  It really doesn't surprise me that something different is going on with your inner ear when using this type of chemical.  It was interesting reading about that and there's been so many good little stories and descriptions in this thread, it really keeps me coming back reading all these experiences.


----------



## davem

knockando said:


> I read about hyperacusis, it sounds awful, I don't think this is what people are experiencing. It sounds more like tinnitus, in fact davem used that word, and I don't think that's the same as hyperacusis.
> 
> My gremlin jazz band was weird and that kind of experience could possibly frighten someone with no experience of drugs which affect perception but I could hardly call it intolerable or even unpleasant. It was crazy but fun.
> 
> I get tinnitus regularly, always have done since my teens, it's probably present all the time to some extent but it fades into the background. If I listen out for it I can hear it. I hear a pure tone of constant very high frequency, sometimes it's not so high. Quite an odd thing to go through life with, but you get used to it. I'm not sure whether there's any concomitant hearing dysfunction but I for one find it hard to make out speech in crowds.



Yup, that's what my tinnitus is exactly, there all the time but mostly filtered out and occasionally when my attention isn't otherwise diverted it comes to the fore....in this instance it was the same but greatly magnified....and then as per usual, it disappeared off into the background again...not at all worrying....after all, I am getting on a bit and have seriously abused my poor ol' eardrums 

I once came back from a regular monthly all-night rave, probably having candy flipped and maybe smoked a small amount, went to bed and as I lay there I could here music, right on the edge of my hearing ability, very, very quiet. I thought I could ignore it and it would go away....eventually, I decided I needed to find the source and tracked it down to......a 3 pin power socket on the wall. To say I was a little gobsmacked is an understatement. Still no idea what it was to this day. It was definitely music, orchestral I think and it was definitely coming from the power socket!! Made me smile :D - obviously the little people partying


----------



## Albion

I always experience deafening tinnitus on the comedown. If I have music on, it goes away, but once there is silence, the ringing hits me like a sledgehammer.


----------



## Albion

By the way, has anybody tried smoking methoxetamine yet?


----------



## nanoshot

Would you consider MXE a dissassociative anestetic, or just a dissassociative? Although people report that it feels like an opiate, does it actually have pain killing properties like ketamine? For people who take it frequently, does it give you constipation? Will MXE permit you to have a full on "out of body" experience or just something close to a dreamy k-hole? And lastly, has anyone gotten it in the USA yet? I haven't, damn postal system slow asses!


----------



## abrad84

> Would you consider MXE a dissassociative anestetic, or just a dissassociative?


IMHO, it is more of a dissocitive. Iy sertainly has painkilling properties but they are distictly different from those of ketamine, at least in my experience.



> For people who take it frequently, does it give you constipation?


Yes. If I had to guess I would say it is a moderate mu-opioid receptor agonist (please don't quote me on this).



> Will MXE permit you to have a full on "out of body" experience or just something close to a dreamy k-hole?


Most certainly! In fact I would say it has the potential to be far more powerful than K in this regard.


----------



## USA GIRL

hi just started this so dunno if im doing it right. i just got back from the usa and was on adderall, really liked the stuff but they dont have it here. they said they can give me ritalin or concerta does any 1 no which would be the best also adderall is made from amphetamine and amphetamine dextro so if get that it would be the same as adderall  thanks


----------



## k.bear

JSPete said:


> By the way, has anybody tried smoking methoxetamine yet?



I would also like to know the answer to this question.


----------



## glenjih

I just received a 200mg sample of MXE this morning. I have no experience of disassociatives whatsoever, but I think sometime soon I'll give it a test run to see how I get along with them.

Obviously, I've read this thread and a few of the trip reports that are knocking around but I was wondering if someone could give me a bit of an "Idiot's Guide To MXE" with regards to dosing, what effects I can expect as a first time user etc etc etc? I don't want to stumble into this blindly and with one arm tied behind my back.

Many thanks in advance chaps.


----------



## abrad84

It's extremely difficult (if not impossible) to describe the dissociative state to those who have not experienced it.

With regard to dosing I would say start at 10mg and work your way up.
Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## Mr.Toad

glenjih said:


> I just received a 200mg sample of MXE this morning. I have no experience of disassociatives whatsoever, but I think sometime soon I'll give it a test run to see how I get along with them.
> 
> Obviously, I've read this thread and a few of the trip reports that are knocking around but I was wondering if someone could give me a bit of an "Idiot's Guide To MXE" with regards to dosing, what effects I can expect as a first time user etc etc etc? I don't want to stumble into this blindly and with one arm tied behind my back.
> 
> Many thanks in advance chaps.



Here you go...

It's still in progress but gives a pretty good guideline regarding dose and ROA.



knockando said:


> *METHOXETAMINE
> **
> *
> *DOSAGE AND SAFETY INFORMATION*
> 
> This drug *is not ketamine*, it has a different dose range and effects profile.
> 
> Dosed sensibly this drug can be very interesting and enjoyable. Dosed stupidly it can be unpleasant and possibly dangerous.
> 
> *Several people have had very negative reactions.*
> 
> *Dosage*
> 
> *If you don't have scales get them as you cannot reliably eyeball at this level.*
> 
> Allergy test: 5mg - a tiny amount, sniffed, sub-lingual, whatever.
> 
> *Sub-lingual dosages* (held under your tongue for five minutes, or as long as you can whichever is longer then gargled and swallowed)
> First dose: 10-20mg - enough for most to feel the less extreme effects - LESS than ketamine
> Typical dose range 20-100mg
> 
> *Insufflated dosages (sniffed)*
> First dose: 15-25mg - enough for most to feel the less extreme effects - LESS than ketamine
> Typical dose range: 30-150mg
> 
> Come-up: 30 to 90 minutes, LONGER than ketamine
> Duration: 5-7 hours, LONGER than ketamine
> 
> *Intramuscular Injection*
> First dose: 5-10mg - enough for most to feel the less extreme effects - LESS than ketamine
> Typical dose range: 10-50mg
> Come-up: 5 minutes
> Duration: 2 hours
> 
> *Intravenous Injection*
> There has been a reported death from 80-100mg intravenous injection combined with 400mg MDAI. Please tread carefully.
> 
> *Increase your doses gradually.* The effects quickly become different and less manageable.
> 
> If you choose to ignore this advice at least* DO NOT EXCEED 50mg* for your first dose.
> 
> *Effects*
> 
> Low doses: Amusement, degradation in physical co-ordination, connectedness and empathy.
> Medium doses: Scattered thoughts and confusion. Mental stimulation / mania. Maybe CEVs. There may be unpredictable secondary psychedelic effects.
> High doses: Immersion into hyperspace.
> 
> *Set and Setting*
> Because the specific effects are unpredictable, it makes sense to be somewhere safe and familiar.
> 
> *Combinations*
> Become familiar with the effects before you consider combining with other drugs, including alcohol.
> 
> Many report they do NOT like combinations with alcohol, even booze lovers like me.
> 
> *Work in Progress*
> I don't have much experience sniffing so can someone comment on the sniffed dosages please? I made a best guess.
> I based intramuscular dosage off fastandbulbous' initial report, feedback is needed. In fact feedback is needed for everything here!


----------



## Mercc96

Does anybody have any idea how to explain this trip? its really irritating me because I believe I may have entered some kind of hole last night but Im not certain?


----------



## abrad84

> I believe I may have entered some kind of hole last night but Im not certain?


If you had broken through you would be VERY certain!


----------



## Mercc96

abrad84 said:


> If you had broken through you would be VERY certain!



hmm , i remember very little except lots of bliss, awesome music falling into black, then white 'chapel' like places that felt like carpet. Lots of spinning and feeling of motion. Well to be honest i spent the whole time feeling like i was being shot out of a cannon or something


----------



## Albion

Mercc96 said:


> Does anybody have any idea how to explain this trip? its really irritating me because I believe I may have entered some kind of hole last night but Im not certain?



You would absolutely know if you broke through. You would be 100% disassociated, with perception so warped that not one single thing you felt, thought, saw, smelled, tasted or heard could link you to reality. You forget who you are, you forget that you are alive.

It is totally bizarre, and on the comedown you have no doubts as to what happened was a (m)hole.


----------



## Mercc96

damn now im sort of dissapointed . will have to do more next time


----------



## Albion

Mercc96 said:


> damn now im sort of dissapointed . will have to do more next time



Well the feeling of being shot out of a cannon sounds about right  You must have been _very _close to the hole.

Lying down with my eyes shut and the lights out seems to help create more depth to the trip, since you have nothing to see that could drag you out of the trip.


----------



## Mercc96

Well i was lying on my big memory foam bed , and was glasping on to the bed railings as it spun about the room with all the lights turned off. Got some pretty bad tittinus but music helped. Had some fatali , infected mushroom playing


----------



## abrad84

Yes, not knowing who or what you are, forgetting you have taken a drug, or even if you really exist is a definite sign that you have broken through. I find the MXE breakthrough a little salvia-like now that I come to think about it. Far more pleasant of course though!


----------



## killermunchies

nanoshot said:


> And lastly, has anyone gotten it in the USA yet? I haven't, damn postal system slow asses!



Nope.  I swear they must ship it on row boats or something.  But unfortunately, this is normal.  I order things from *snip* a lot which ships from the UK and that usually takes like 2 weeks.  For those who don't know, *snip* sells pipes and stuff, not drugs.  Didn't want anyone to think I was sourcing.


----------



## Mercc96

I've got to say the most surreal moment is when i went outside for a fag , dazed from the carpet spinning bed flying machine. There was this strange pink fog from all the snow and it was bright as day, so I thought id take out my phone to take a picture. WHOA i swear i saw the matrix in my phone or something or it was darker then i thought. But defintly spent the remaining time outside questioning whether this was actually fucking real.


----------



## psaxxon

JSPete said:


> You would absolutely know if you broke through. You would be 100% disassociated, with perception so warped that not one single thing you felt, thought, saw, smelled, tasted or heard could link you to reality. You forget who you are, you forget that you are alive.



Forgive me this question guys, plenty of drug experience but I'm a total and complete dissociative noob. 

This ego loss business, In my experience with acid or mushies or any other hallucinogen I've ever done, no matter how hard I was tripping I always knew it was the effects of the drug, this sounds like a completely different game, like a powerful delerient. If as described you completely lose contact with reality, but can still move around reasonably ok then I am guessing a sitter is a good idea?
I have seen people under the influence of Datura, is this similar to what we are talking about here? 

Just got visions of myself meandering down my road on all fours, bollock naked aside from a hat with a cucumber stuck up my arse to stop the universe escaping whilst I greet the local neighbourhood watch with guttural, death rattle type hacking.  

Or is this scenario about as likely as meeting a very horny Cheryl Cole in Tesco toilets next Sunday?


----------



## Albion

psaxxon said:


> Forgive me this question guys, plenty of drug experience but I'm a total and complete dissociative noob.
> 
> This ego loss business, I've obviously never had it with acid or mushies or any other hallucinogen. If as described you completely lose contact with reality, but can still move around reasonably ok then I am guessing a sitter is a good idea?
> 
> Just got visions of myself meandering down my road on all fours, bollock naked aside from a hat with a cucumber stuck up my arse to stop the universe escaping whilst I greet the local neighbourhood watch with guttural, death rattle type hacking.
> 
> Or is this scenario about as likely as meeting a very horny Cheryl Cole in Tesco toilets next Sunday?



Nah don't worry, you'll be incapacitated. I had serious trouble standing going to the toilet halfway through a hole


----------



## psaxxon

JSPete said:


> Nah don't worry, you'll be incapacitated. I had serious trouble standing going to the toilet halfway through a hole



Just what I wanted to hear :D


----------



## nomy

Only just got mine today thanks to the Xmas/snow postal delay. I know it's very early days to talk about combo's - and risky sure, but how do you think this would mix with benzo's to cope with the sleep problems? Diaz/tamazapam etc.


----------



## YaniCZka

wow. this stuff is strong. took around 15mg sublingually 30 mins ago and all i can say is wow!!!!


----------



## Mercc96

YaniCZka said:


> wow. this stuff is strong. took around 15mg sublingually 30 mins ago and all i can say is wow!!!!



its no walk in the park thats for sure


----------



## abrad84

nomy said:


> Only just got mine today thanks to the Xmas/snow postal delay. I know it's very early days to talk about combo's - and risky sure, but how do you think this would mix with benzo's to cope with the sleep problems? Diaz/tamazapam etc.


I'd be a little concerned because of the opioid effect this compound seems to display. I've never had any problem sleeping once the primary effects have worn off.


----------



## knock

abrad84 said:


> I'd be a little concerned because of the opioid effect this compound seems to display. I've never had any problem sleeping once the primary effects have worn off.



It can take a while to wear off though! 60mg in total last night, around midnight admittedly, and the gremlins were jamming again at 6am, though they were on the kazoos last night, noisy little fuckers.


----------



## Blowmonkey

knockando said:


> I read about hyperacusis, it sounds awful, I don't think this is what people are experiencing. It sounds more like tinnitus, in fact davem used that word, and I don't think that's the same as hyperacusis.



I know tinnitus and hyperacusis are not the same thing. Hyperacusis is simply a hypersensitivity to (certain) sounds which is a common phenomena on dissociatives. Tinnitus is something else entirely. Tinnitus is also dampened with NMDA antagonists due to inhibition of glutamate, so I don't know how an NMDA antagonist like methoxetamine would cause it.

edit: NMDA antagonists have no effect on pulsatile tinnitus, which is commonly caused by vascular anomalies, so a raise in pulse or blood pressure could worsen it, same with hyperacusis.


----------



## Dave1985

I posted a little on taking this last night and continued to do small bumps after i was unable/ didnt even think to post anymore. I had a very weird experience first thing was my deodorant can appeared as a female face and was talking to me and it was doing my head in so i had to throw it behind my desk although still hearing voices i could not see the face so made me feel a lil better. I continued to take a few more bumps ove a period of time then n eventualy had my last one turned my light off and got into bed. Thats when it got crazy , i didnt know who or what i was i just remember being this thing in a pool of blood or what i presumed was blood as all i could see was humans , cows and pigs going along this conveyor belt and being minced up at the end of it in this big rotating thing, i just assusmed this was my life having to watch this all the time, it wasnt scary it just felt normal. I remember coming round and recognising my bedroom and was having to question myself what was real, this blood and guts i was seeing or the bedroom i was in. I even went n woke my sis up in the early hours just to reasure myself that it was real life. I weighed out what i had left of my 500mg tonight and i have 310mg left, so i had 190mg in aprrox 4 hours. I would compare it with my first proper salvia trip ,  I also had 7 cans of beer during them 4 ish hours thus why i would of taken so much, as i would of had to much confidents taking a large ammount of chemical i have no idea about. Does this sound anything like a k-hole ? I have taken ket many times but also do with large ammounts of alcohol, alot more than 7 cans and i never remember being in such a state but my friends have assured me that i have been in one on more than one ocasion.


----------



## leiphos

nomy said:


> Only just got mine today thanks to the Xmas/snow postal delay. I know it's very early days to talk about combo's - and risky sure, but how do you think this would mix with benzo's to cope with the sleep problems? Diaz/tamazapam etc.



I had a few low doses with clonazepam and found it mellowed the experience out and potentiated the opiate-type effects. The only reason for this combination was that I was coming down off amphetamine.


----------



## slopoke

Dave1985 said:


> I posted a little on taking this last night and continued to do small bumps after i was unable/ didnt even think to post anymore. I had a very weird experience first thing was my deodorant can appeared as a female face and was talking to me and it was doing my head in so i had to throw it behind my desk although still hearing voices i could not see the face so made me feel a lil better. I continued to take a few more bumps ove a period of time then n eventualy had my last one turned my light off and got into bed. Thats when it got crazy , i didnt know who or what i was i just remember being this thing in a pool of blood or what i presumed was blood as all i could see was humans , cows and pigs going along this conveyor belt and being minced up at the end of it in this big rotating thing, i just assusmed this was my life having to watch this all the time, it wasnt scary it just felt normal. I remember coming round and recognising my bedroom and was having to question myself what was real, this blood and guts i was seeing or the bedroom i was in. I even went n woke my sis up in the early hours just to reasure myself that it was real life. I weighed out what i had left of my 500mg tonight and i have 310mg left, so i had 190mg in aprrox 4 hours. I would compare it with my first proper salvia trip ,  I also had 7 cans of beer during them 4 ish hours thus why i would of taken so much, as i would of had to much confidents taking a large ammount of chemical i have no idea about. Does this sound anything like a k-hole ? I have taken ket many times but also do with large ammounts of alcohol, alot more than 7 cans and i never remember being in such a state but my friends have assured me that i have been in one on more than one ocasion.



Sounds exactly like the darker tinge of a K-hole. Use some uplifting music to lighten the mood next time. The use of the right music can do wonders.  boards of canada


----------



## knock

slopoke said:


> Sounds exactly like the darker tinge of a K-hole. Use some uplifting music to lighten the mood next time. The use of the right music can do wonders.  boards of canada



Shpongle and Orb for me, oddly, as I normally far prefer the likes of BoC!


----------



## Albion

slopoke said:


> Sounds exactly like the darker tinge of a K-hole. Use some uplifting music to lighten the mood next time. The use of the right music can do wonders.  boards of canada



YES

to Boards of Canada 



I also recommend the *Orb's Adventures Beyond the Ultraworld* and *Lifeforms* by The Future Sound of London.

Any gapless album will also suit the experience. Just try to avoid sharp, unconnected breaks between songs. A nice, flowing soundtrack works in perfect harmony with the experience.


----------



## Xamkou

Sudden silences during "k/m-holes" are horrible!


----------



## Albion

Xamkou said:


> Sudden silences during "k/m-holes" are horrible!



They are! The sudden ending of a song feels as though your world just shattered into a million pieces, and it can take a little while to get back into the swing of things...


...what would be perfect is a perfectly looped 'mood', meaning that you never have to deal with the impending horror that is 'end'


----------



## ysrh

Helios - Eingya (on repeat)

When you listen to this, absolutely nothing can go wrong.

:D

find it on Spotify


----------



## nanoshot

nomy said:


> Only just got mine today thanks to the Xmas/snow postal delay. I know it's very early days to talk about combo's - and risky sure, but how do you think this would mix with benzo's to cope with the sleep problems? Diaz/tamazapam etc.



Now this is most reassuring.. You live in the UK and you just got yours today because of snow delay? I'm over here in the USA, ordered it two solid weeks ago and nothing yet. Perhaps by summer for me?


----------



## Albion

ysrh said:


> Helios - Eingya (on repeat)
> 
> When you listen to this, absolutely nothing can go wrong.
> 
> :D
> 
> find it on Spotify



Love it 


Tonight I shall set my spaceship for planet Helios


----------



## slopoke

JSPete said:


> YES
> 
> to Boards of Canada
> 
> 
> 
> I also recommend the *Orb's Adventures Beyond the Ultraworld* and *Lifeforms* by The Future Sound of London.
> 
> Any gapless album will also suit the experience. Just try to avoid sharp, unconnected breaks between songs. A nice, flowing soundtrack works in perfect harmony with the experience.



YES

completely forgot about the orb, best k music ever, feels like its made for a K hole, i've been on the most amazing journeys listening to them. highly recommended.:D


----------



## Mercc96

so is it better to say dose 60mg all at once, or to bump up to that level every say half hour?


----------



## Mr.Toad

I would say it's better to dose it all at once as opposed to take small bumps.

I dosed 70mg today and had a blast. This substance is so beautifully strange and weird, but at the same time it has that warm blanket opiate feel to it. You can really dig deep and still feel safe....what a treat.


----------



## Shambles

JSPete said:


> By the way, has anybody tried smoking methoxetamine yet?



Nope and even I am not considering it. You ever tried smoking kertamine 

Very much doubt this would be any less lungfucking.


----------



## -neptune-

100mg of MXE + DMT during the height of the Lunar Eclipse = Supreme Bliss. *_______*


 ~Spasmatic cosmic giggles with dear friends listening to Valgeir Sigurðsson - Grýlukvæði [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_xRmOPd8pU] shimmers and reflections of each others smiles in the dar,k bodiies vibrating in an esctaticism I never knew possible --and I'm no stranger to DMT.  So so so so beautiful and so much joy. may all sentient beings awaken. ✸

The three of us who embarked on this intrepid, and perhaps foolish, voyage were all seasoned psychonauts, well familiar with Ketamine. Don't recommend this to people who are just getting acquainted with the New School of RCs. 

//Anyone else try any combos? I was thinking about combing Methoxetamine with 2C-B, but know that 2c-B combined with K is exponentially psychedelic so I'm a bit nervous to go there with MXE, and also wondering what sort of timing I should employ? 

Advice? Thoughts? Criticisms?


----------



## smellytim

i think i should have a sample of this waiting for me (or maybe arriving soon). since i only have around 50mg should i use that for two small doses or just say fuck it and go for one medium one? im not very experienced with dissociatives.

im pretty confused on this chemical. here everyone seems to love it and some say its as good as ket, whereas on another drug board people are saying its not very dissociative at all and seemingly not very worth it. 

i guess ill draw my own conclusions on it when i test it but im pretty confused by the total opposites of opinion. is there a more hating crowd here too, just not represented in the small chunk of this thread ive read? i recall a few dissenters but thats it.


----------



## Shambles

-neptune- said:


> //Anyone else try any combos? I was thinking about combing Methoxetamine with 2C-B, but know that 2c-B combined with K is exponentially psychedelic so I'm a bit nervous to go there with MXE, and also wondering what sort of timing I should employ?
> 
> Advice? Thoughts? Criticisms?



Have mixed it with 2C-B. It's really rather pretty to say the least. Not so sure of doses but got through 250mg of MXE (sounds like a games console or summat) and 20-30mg (and a few second helpings) of 2C-B over a night and following day. (have a weeny tad bit of a ket tolerance though)... 3-Me0-PCE was also involved. And a few grams of ketamine. And a bit of DMT. Gobsmackingly lushy and achingly pretty in the snow 

PS: Obligatory music track - The Orb's drug-addled cousin.


----------



## incognition

*Strange tolerance issue*

In the beginning of october i enjoyed the fantastic effects of mxe the first time. Since then i've had 2 single dose sessions with 4-MeO-PCP, the last one a few weeks ago.

Two days ago i tried the new batch of mxe, i took 60 mg sublingually, swallowed after 25 minuts. Effects? Nil, null, noll, nothing, nada, klum. It was too late for redosing so i went to bed. 

Yesterday i tried again, now i finished 250 mg's in 3 hrs, just to get some treshhold effects, i gave up and went to bed. Woke up this morning in a bad mood.

What the f**k is going on?


----------



## mi5

incognition said:


> In the beginning of october i enjoyed the fantastic effects of mxe the first time. Since then i've had 2 single dose sessions with 4-MeO-PCP, the last one a few weeks ago.
> 
> Two days ago i tried the new batch of mxe, i took 60 mg sublingually, swallowed after 25 minuts. Effects? Nil, null, noll, nothing, nada, klum. It was too late for redosing so i went to bed.
> 
> Yesterday i tried again, now i finished 250 mg's in 3 hrs, just to get some treshhold effects, i gave up and went to bed. Woke up this morning in a bad mood.
> 
> What the f**k is going on?



sounds like you got scammed by a shit vendor


----------



## incognition

mi5 said:


> sounds like you got scammed by a shit vendor



It's from the original vendor, as the last time.


----------



## abrad84

What other drugs have you been using in the meantime? Are you on any medications?


----------



## incognition

abrad84 said:


> What other drugs have you been using in the meantime? Are you on any medications?



When it comes to strong drugs, just the 2 sessions with 4-MeO-PCP. 

I normally take piracetam and centrophenoxine everyday, and modafinil 3-4 times a week, but usually skip that when it's time for dissociatives. 


The only difference now is that i haven't used any of the above mentioned nootropics in 2 weeks, since i've been traveling and don't want to explain to customs why i have powders and pills in my luggage.  But that can't be an explanation. A lot of people claim that piracetam diminishes the effect of ketamine, so i guess it should be the opposite.

It's so frustrating, been looking forward to this for weeks.. Holiday break from school and plenty of mxe at home, good friends coming to stay for some days for some serious exploration of our minds..


----------



## Mr.Toad

incognition said:


> In the beginning of october i enjoyed the fantastic effects of mxe the first time. Since then i've had 2 single dose sessions with 4-MeO-PCP, the last one a few weeks ago.
> 
> Two days ago i tried the new batch of mxe, i took 60 mg sublingually, swallowed after 25 minuts. Effects? Nil, null, noll, nothing, nada, klum. It was too late for redosing so i went to bed.
> 
> Yesterday i tried again, now i finished 250 mg's in 3 hrs, just to get some treshhold effects, i gave up and went to bed. Woke up this morning in a bad mood.
> 
> What the f**k is going on?



I've had a similar experience with ketamine. I had been dosing 4-MeO-PCP a couple of weeks up to the day I used ketamine. I took huge amounts of ketamine only to experience threshold effects. 

I though that I had been scammed and that it was shit ketamine. It's weird to know someone have had a similar experiece with a similar substance.


----------



## incognition

Up to the day? I haven't touched it in 3 weeks. And that was one single dose.. 


Mr.Toad said:


> I've had a similar experience with ketamine. I had been dosing 4-MeO-PCP a couple of weeks up to the day I used ketamine. I took huge amounts of ketamine only to experience threshold effects.
> 
> I though that I had been scammed and that it was shit ketamine. It's weird to know someone have had a similar experiece with a similar substance.


----------



## Mr.Toad

incognition said:


> Up to the day? I haven't touched it in 3 weeks. And that was one single dose..



No I think there was about a week between the usage of 4-MeO-PCP and Ketamine.

In that week I didn't do any other drugs except drinking some beers. 

It's still odd though.


----------



## incognition

Ah, ok. Did you do it frequently?

In the name of science i will take my centrophenoxine today, double dose, and try again with mxe tonight. It's something fishy about all this. Centro, piracetam and ketamine are all involved with the same receptors. Maybe i'm a victim of some strange downregulation of.. something.




Mr.Toad said:


> No I think there was about a week between the usage of 4-MeO-PCP and Ketamine.
> 
> In that week I didn't do any other drugs except drinking some beers.
> 
> It's still odd though.


----------



## Mr.Toad

incognition said:


> Ah, ok. Did you do it frequently?



I dosed 4-MeO-PCP about four times in the time span of about 2 weeks. 

Let us know how it goes tonight.


----------



## abrad84

Will be very interesting to see. Please get back to us.


----------



## Sessionz

knockando and JSPete, how often are you currently using methoxetamine? Have you found any evidence of tolerance or withdrawals yet? 
Actually I guess this question is open to everyone.


----------



## Albion

Sessionz said:


> knockando and JSPete, how often are you currently using methoxetamine? Have you found any evidence of tolerance or withdrawals yet?
> Actually I guess this question is open to everyone.



I received my MXE last wednesday, and have gotten through about 3/4 of a gram. I've had 2 days of not using, last sunday and yesterday up until 22:00

I didn't notice any signs of withdrawal during those two days, nor of tolerance building up. I haven't had any today and feel fine.

It might be too soon for a noticeable tolerance to develop, and I might need to abstain longer for W/D to rear its ugly head, but so far all is well.

I still have over a gram of MXE left as well, so I predict continual use until its all gone.

I would like to mention that during the latter part of yesterday I did develop slight cravings, and _really_ looked forwards to my night time session.


----------



## Sessionz

Have you found that the opioid effect has diminished at all? I want to play with dosages to get the most of that part of the drug but wonder if continued use would diminish it.


----------



## Sessionz

forgot to add: how long after a pint should I wait until it's ok to dose MXE to avoid nausea?


----------



## abrad84

Leave the pint out completely mate. Alcohol (in any amount) doesn't seem to mix well with MXE. Use on different days to be safe.

I have used quite alot of this compound in the past weeks and have not experienced any noticeable tolerance or withdrawal. I do feel it could be psychologically addictive but then again, so can anything really.

The opioid effect becomes most prominent on the comedown. It's like a nice soft cushion to land in ime. 

I sometimes get a mild headache after the effects have worn off. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## pofacedhoe

have any of you experienced an increased need to urinate around the days of MXE use?

i find holding in a piss harder to do and some kind of bladder discomfort although mild, still worrying given ketamines ability to leave people with a rubbish bladder


----------



## knock

Sessionz said:


> knockando and JSPete, how often are you currently using methoxetamine? Have you found any evidence of tolerance or withdrawals yet?
> Actually I guess this question is open to everyone.



Once a week for about 12 weeks, then every two or three days for the last two weeks.

No sign of withdrawals. Tolerance - I've gone from 25-35mg doses to 60-70mg doses, I think there's some, but maybe I'm just more used to the lunacy of it. Most likely a combination of a little tolerance and familiarisation.

JSPete's dosing regimen has been a bit more intensive than mine. It took me 12 weeks to get through half a gram. But I was being thrifty as I knew it had to last.

I agree that there are cravings of a sort, but they seem psychological, and are fairly easily ignored.

I can't say I've noticed any major change in the experience over that time - so I assume the effect on opioid receptors is still there. I've not got that much experience with opiates, I smoked Heroin once and not very efficiently. But there is still definitely that wrapped-up warm and cosy feeling.

I haven't felt nausea with alcohol so much as a negative psychological tendency. It feels like the brain just doesn't like the combination, it feels damaging. I would give it two or three hours after a pint and drink some water to rehydrate - but as abrad84 says, best to keep them to different days.

I don't get a headache with this at all - except the next day if I've been stupid and had alcohol too. It seems to amplify the hangover.

No bladder/kidney/urination issues.


----------



## nanoshot

incognition said:


> When it comes to strong drugs, just the 2 sessions with 4-MeO-PCP.
> 
> I normally take piracetam and centrophenoxine everyday, and modafinil 3-4 times a week, but usually skip that when it's time for dissociatives.
> 
> 
> The only difference now is that i haven't used any of the above mentioned nootropics in 2 weeks, since i've been traveling and don't want to explain to customs why i have powders and pills in my luggage.  But that can't be an explanation. A lot of people claim that piracetam diminishes the effect of ketamine, so i guess it should be the opposite.
> 
> It's so frustrating, been looking forward to this for weeks.. Holiday break from school and plenty of mxe at home, good friends coming to stay for some days for some serious exploration of our minds..



Piracetam works on both NMDA and AMPA, both of which Ket work on. No wonder why ket don't work on you.


----------



## scab

Has anyone reported combining a low dose of MXE with 6-APB, and if so, what was the response?

If not, can anyone foresee problems mixing these two?


----------



## cosmic._.ape

knockando said:


> I don't think anyone needs to be reckless. You can gradually increase dosages and keep an eye on your self. If you push gently at the boundaries, when they start to give you can take a step back. So to speak; on the macro scale, like. You can't un-dose, obviously, but if 100mg is OK and 110mg is OK but there was that one time where things were uncomfortable, you can wind back and say 100mg seems to be a bit of a limit.



you write like you know what you are writing about. this post of yours is very useful.


----------



## Mercc96

I've noticed headaches and a severe dry mouth when waking up from a night on mxe. The sedating effects of mxe seem to have now gone and sort of keep me up but I dont't mind im a night person anyway. Although I don't think of mxe as being 'addictive'  it does sort of make me want to push it harder and harder when Im on it, and im not usually the fiendish type (but i can overindulge). Personally I think its the curious aspect of this substance that is doing it, but I don't know. I've given it a rest for two days now as well and have noticed no ill symptoms except from thinking about what daily life would be like on mxe xD


----------



## Bare_head

so i have a gram of methoxetamine, tried snorting 20mg but dont exactly feel like i am in the space that i was in on saturday, should i be sublingually taking it? does it come on faster, hit faster?


----------



## knock

Bare_head said:


> so i have a gram of methoxetamine, tried snorting 20mg but dont exactly feel like i am in the space that i was in on saturday, should i be sublingually taking it? does it come on faster, hit faster?



I suggest you try sub-lingual and see how it goes for you then let us know. The concensus is ever-shifting (if it even exists)! But sub-lingual works for me, sniffing doesn't seem as good, most seem to agree, some don't, some don't tell us.

Then there's the "sub-lingual is just oral" controversy...


----------



## growit&smokeit

Finally got round to trying this. Snorted around 15mg is nice so far is a comfortable high. Got a load of nitrous so I will see how they combine.


----------



## deffi

pofacedhoe said:


> have any of you experienced an increased need to urinate around the days of MXE use?


I have noticed this while tripping..

I seem to get quite a lot of side effects from this drug, nothing too serious though... Tinnitus during the trip and the day after, eyes discomfort and higher urination frequency during the trip, and a mild kidney (?) pain for a couple a days after the trip. I've tripped three times about a week apart (50-100mg) and every time got each of these.

The kidney pain is mild and feels like a cold electric pressure on lower back. I've got the same type of pain after a ketamine binge so it's not only mxe related.. I tend to ignore it most of the time when i'm doing something, but it makes sleeping harder. I haven't had any problems in peeing though (except the higher freq during the trip)

The kidney pain still makes me worried, probably i won't order more mxe. It's sad because i really liked the high and hoped that mxe would've been a safer alternative to K.

Take care and be safe


----------



## Mercc96

I also frequently urinate on MXE


----------



## davem

Mercc96 said:


> I also frequently urinate on MXE




Hope you don't sub lingual it afterwards....or even snort it for that matter....guess plugging wouldn't matter too much....


----------



## Mercc96

haha ew...lovely xD


----------



## Certeis

I recently ordered methoxetamine and it arrived pretty promptly. I dosed 20mg sublingualy to start off small and didn't feel much. A mood lift if anything, so I insufflated another 40mg ~30 minutes after that and the effects weren't very pronounced. A 25mg IM also produced similar weak effects. I felt nice and warm, a bit of dissociativity  but really that's all. My friend did a sublingual dose of 40mg, which didn't do much for him either and decided to IM another 40mg with a 10mg ketamine combo. 

This put him into a state of bliss, and loved the effects. I was driving at the time, and he continued to comment on how wonderful I was driving, small compliments. It seemed to really hit him well.  He could not sleep, and I woke up to a slight headache which put off my plans of going downtown. 
I decided to do another trial with methoxetamine, 50mg IM to see if this would really do the trick. ~40 minutes in, I don't feel much, no bliss, a bit of dissociativity. Quite odd.

We're both big guys (6', ~190 pounds) so it takes a bit to get us where we are going. I recently picked up some ketamine and had IMd (200mg each time) thrice before the first time I tried methoxetamine, maybe that had something to do with the weak effects. Weird.


----------



## abore

Last night I moved through quite a bit of methoxetamine.  I was having a wonderful time, one of my most profoundly contented trips I've had with the substance, when I decided to take some 4-act-dmt.  A voice in my head laughed "You're gonna die dude".  Wonderful.  I plugged up 15mg+ 4-aco-dmt and some more methoxetamine and about 30 minutes later I had a full rebirth.  Bizarre experiences of forever and god, with my experience like a rotating gyroscope on the inside of a million other gyroscopes all being influenced by each other.  Eventually I had hands and this was miraculous.  A show was put on through me into hands that were not my own and they dances in front of me.  No real describing it, but this was an absurdly powerful combination.


----------



## -neptune-

In regards to tolerance and decrease in potency, do we have any data on the stability of this molecule and proper storage?? Is mxe likely to degrade in the presense of heat/light?


----------



## Albion

I am also noticing a sharp lower back pain. Feels like I've been bent over too long, but the more I think about the more it could be related to MXE.....doesn't feel healthy at all.


----------



## davem

-neptune- said:


> In regards to tolerance and decrease in potency, do we have any data on the stability of this molecule and proper storage?? Is mxe likely to degrade in the presense of heat/light?



I've been in touch with the manufacturers about this, 'cos wanted to make sure if I ordered a reasonable amount due to potential for imminent outlawing (can't see why they won't!) and they said should be no probs for 12 months+ if usual rules followed, dry/dark etc., which seems fairly reasonable I'd have thought....
BUT, obviously new product so who knows for sure.....I guess


----------



## davem

JSPete said:


> I am also noticing a sharp lower back pain. Feels like I've been bent over too long, but the more I think about the more it could be related to MXE.....doesn't feel healthy at all.



I get this with a few RCs and think it is possibly more of a body dealing with strange new (possibly toxic) substance...for me hydration and good recovery food seems to see it off fairly well


----------



## davem

abore said:


> Last night I moved through quite a bit of methoxetamine.  I was having a wonderful time, one of my most profoundly contented trips I've had with the substance, when I decided to take some 4-act-dmt.  A voice in my head laughed "You're gonna die dude".  Wonderful.  I plugged up 15mg+ 4-aco-dmt and some more methoxetamine and about 30 minutes later I had a full rebirth.  Bizarre experiences of forever and god, with my experience like a rotating gyroscope on the inside of a million other gyroscopes all being influenced by each other.  Eventually I had hands and this was miraculous.  A show was put on through me into hands that were not my own and they dances in front of me.  No real describing it, but this was an absurdly powerful combination.




Thanks for that, looking forward to working with this combo, nice to know it has such potential and shouldn't be a waste of either substance. 

p.s. - any view on what 'quite a bit of' might quantify at?


----------



## davem

Certeis said:


> I recently ordered methoxetamine and it arrived pretty promptly. I dosed 20mg sublingualy to start off small and didn't feel much. A mood lift if anything, so I insufflated another 40mg ~30 minutes after that and the effects weren't very pronounced. A 25mg IM also produced similar weak effects. I felt nice and warm, a bit of dissociativity  but really that's all. My friend did a sublingual dose of 40mg, which didn't do much for him either and decided to IM another 40mg with a 10mg ketamine combo.
> 
> This put him into a state of bliss, and loved the effects. I was driving at the time, and he continued to comment on how wonderful I was driving, small compliments. It seemed to really hit him well.  He could not sleep, and I woke up to a slight headache which put off my plans of going downtown.
> I decided to do another trial with methoxetamine, 50mg IM to see if this would really do the trick. ~40 minutes in, I don't feel much, no bliss, a bit of dissociativity. Quite odd.
> 
> We're both big guys (6', ~190 pounds) so it takes a bit to get us where we are going. I recently picked up some ketamine and had IMd (200mg each time) thrice before the first time I tried methoxetamine, maybe that had something to do with the weak effects. Weird.



I'm about the same weight as yourselves and was floored by a 10mg sublingual allergy test dose. Really wasn't expecting to notice it at all and had to drive - within 10 mins I was losing it noticeably - it was a big warning to me. I've been doing allergy test doses for a while when receiving new RCs, then going about life normally not expecting any noticeable effects.....just when you least expect it, bites ya on the bum!!
Anyway, to the point. I have done negligible amounts of K, last about 10 years ago - I have however been enjoying this wave of RCs, stims / psychs, etc, so it's not as if I'm totally new to it and have lots of brain chemical reserves to be played with. I would suggest that your K useage has impacted on tolerance.....or there may be some other factor at work, but all folks claiming to get nowhere with MXT seem to have seriously abused K previously


----------



## Demonocracy

abrad84 said:


> I sometimes get a mild headache after the effects have worn off. Anyone else experience this?



I always get the mild headache the day after. I have also had a tight chest and painful kidneys on ocassion with the most I've taken in a single session being around 80mg (300mg total over a two week period). 

Time to give my body a rest as I try to be cautious when it comes to new chemicals such as this. Bring on my 7000 calorie Xmas dinner!!


----------



## abrad84

Curious thing happened.  Yesterday I took 300mg over the course of the day or so IM in combination with 25mg of 4-ho-MET. Everything went as expected and I came down and fell asleep around 1am. At 6am or so I awoke to find I was on the verge of what felt like a panice attack, my heart way racing (around120bpm) and my palms were sweaty. This lasted for an hour or so until I fell back asleep. To me this reinforces the assertation that this compound is best not combined with any other substance.


----------



## abore

davem said:


> Thanks for that, looking forward to working with this combo, nice to know it has such potential and shouldn't be a waste of either substance.
> 
> p.s. - any view on what 'quite a bit of' might quantify at?



around 150mg plugged over the course of several redoses.  I have a tolerance too, i've been using for the past four days pretty often.  It's a really nice combo, definitely should go for it.


----------



## ugh1979

Regarding mixing of other drugs on MXE, both times i've done it so far i've been on phenibut and aMT and had a truly wonderful time.  I'd go as far as calling it my ideal drug combo.  Phenibut as a starter, aMT as the main course, then MXE for dessert.  All spaced out over a day or two to suit. (aMT and MXE at 50mg doses/redoses)  

That's my ideal dinner.   Plus the after dinner glow is truly fantastic.  I always had a bit of a cold and depressing feeling when back to base from ket, but with MXE I feel brilliant!


----------



## Shambles

abrad84 said:


> Curious thing happened.  Yesterday I took 300mg or so IM in combination with 25mg of 4-ho-MET. Everything went as expected and I came down and fell asleep around 1am. At 6am or so I awoke to find I was on the verge of what felt like a panice attack, my heart way racing (around120bpm) and my palms were sweaty. This lasted for an hour or so until I fell back asleep. To me this reinforces the assertation that this compound is best not combined with any other substance.



300mg of this stuff with 25mg of 4-HO-MET in one IM shot?!? I'm not surprised you had a bit of a funny turn


----------



## abrad84

No, not one shot! Do you think I'm mad?  
300mg over the course of 12 or more hours! I should have made that clear.. still feeling a little frazzled


----------



## Albion

In regards to what people have said about 'looking into the matrix' when browsing the web/reading phones etc, would others agree that MXE has a very digital edge to it? When I'm properly tripping, all my visuals look like the matrix numbers dripping out of objects, obscuring my vision. The tinnitus sounds computerised, and sounds have a metallic warp to them, with a pronounced delay that causes noises to stretch infinitely in length.

When I'm coming down, it feels like I'm waking up from a 10000V electric shock. I'm surprised my hair doesn't stand on end.

Methoxetamine is kinda like ketamine's digital, electric cousin.


----------



## abrad84

You took the words out of my mouth. It's like a high Frequency hum.


----------



## Mercc96

JSPete said:


> In regards to what people have said about 'looking into the matrix' when browsing the web/reading phones etc,



woah, dude have you seen this on your phone? Like trying to take a picture and it just being black with like greeny blue frequency type things in it? I thought i was going mad. 

On another note, I know this sounds extremely lazy but could anyone produce a video or picture tutorial on how to sublingually administer properly? Like how to do it with no taste. I know I sound like a right thicko but i would really appreciate it.


----------



## scab

Anyone at all with thoughts on combining MXE with 6-APB?


----------



## ugh1979

scab said:


> Anyone at all with thoughts on combining MXE with 6-APB?



I doubt there would be any issues at all.  aMT is very much like 6-APB (to me anyway) and it was great.


----------



## nanoshot

Mercc96 said:


> woah, dude have you seen this on your phone? Like trying to take a picture and it just being black with like greeny blue frequency type things in it? I thought i was going mad.
> 
> On another note, I know this sounds extremely lazy but could anyone produce a video or picture tutorial on how to sublingually administer properly? Like how to do it with no taste. I know I sound like a right thicko but i would really appreciate it.



Huh? You put it uder your tongue and hold it there for as long as you can. Put the MXE powder in a tiny bit of orange juice or some other liquid you like to taste. This is all common sense.


----------



## Mercc96

nanoshot said:


> Huh? You put it uder your tongue and hold it there for as long as you can. Put the MXE powder in a tiny bit of orange juice or some other liquid you like to taste. This is all common sense.



Alright , so theres no rubbing it in or anything? Just saliva. 
Sorry I know im sounding stupid but I want to make sure I get it right


----------



## glenjih

Anyone know what the MXE reaction with Marquis is supposed to look like yet?


----------



## Albion

ugh1979 said:


> I doubt there would be any issues at all.  aMT is very much like 6-APB (to me anyway) and it was great.



Personally I would be concerned about the stimulating properties of 6-APB. Might want to ease on the dosages for MXE if you intend to mix the two together.


6-APB is much more fun anyways 8)


----------



## ugh1979

How much stronger would people say 50mg sublingual is to 50mg intranasal?

First time I tried it I tried sublingual twice, and it was disappointing, but I'm guessing I didn't hold it long enough.  Second time I tried it I tried intranasal and it was great.

However if I can get the same hit as a intranasal dose as I can with a smaller smaller sublingual dose then I'll try that again and make sure I hold it longer this time.

How long are we talking to hold it?  1 minute?  5 minutes?


----------



## ugh1979

JSPete said:


> Personally I would be concerned about the stimulating properties of 6-APB. Might want to ease on the dosages for MXE if you intend to mix the two together.



I was saying I did mix them, it was the other guy who was asking.  50mg MXE is a perfect amount for mixing with those kind of stims it seems to me, but it depends how deep you want to go on the MXE, I guess.



> 6-APB is much more fun anyways 8)



Well that's very subjective.  I find them very much the same, but aMT lasts longer, and is way cheaper.


----------



## Albion

ugh1979 said:


> I was saying I did mix them, it was the other guy who was asking.  50mg MXE is a perfect amount for mixing with those kind of stims it seems to me, but it depends how deep you want to go on the MXE, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's very subjective.  I find them very much the same, but aMT lasts longer, and is way cheaper.



I know, I was being controvesial 

But AMT made me feel ill for 2 days. Whether it was a bad batch, or what, I hated it.


----------



## ugh1979

JSPete said:


> I know, I was being controvesial
> 
> But AMT made me feel ill for 2 days. Whether it was a bad batch, or what, I hated it.



Ah right, yeah aMT does effect different people significantly differently.  Like no other drug I've ever known of actually for range of how it effects people.  The same batch made my flatmate violently ill but made me feel amazing for days.

I guess you are one of the unlucky ones.

Anyway, back on topic...


----------



## scab

Thanks for the opinions/information.  I'll be keeping myself at low-dose MXE levels with small bumps while medium dosing the 6-APB.

Given my experience with each separately, I can imagine them being very complimentary.

Naturally, will relay my experience here when the time comes.


----------



## nanoshot

Mercc96 said:


> Alright , so theres no rubbing it in or anything? Just saliva.
> Sorry I know im sounding stupid but I want to make sure I get it right



No rubbing. It will just soak into the skin under your tongue and be absorbed into your body.


----------



## knock

ugh1979 said:


> How much stronger would people say 50mg sublingual is to 50mg intranasal?




Fuck knows. I thought I had a clue, but I don't. If I had to say I would guess 50mg sublingual is roughly equivalent to 75mg intranasal, but I know it's wrong. Please, try it out yourself and report your findings.



> How long are we talking to hold it?  1 minute?  5 minutes?



Till your mouth fills with saliva. I normally hold for five-ten minutes then gargle and swallow. I don't mind the taste and don't really understand people who do mind it.

When your mouth fills up with saliva and the methoxetamine becomes suspended in the saliva then I think the sub-lingual absorption has to slow down, because most of the drug is in the middle of the saliva and not touching your mucous membranes. So best to swallow then.

When you swallow, the remainder will be absorbed in your gut. If you've eaten a massive pizza this will slow down absorption!

If you have an empty stomach then my new theory is you can probably just swallow.

Plugging is sounding more and more attractive though! Less room for controversy. Or maybe IM is the way to go.


----------



## amanitadine

abrad84 said:


> Curious thing happened.  Yesterday I took 300mg over the course of the day or so IM in combination with 25mg of 4-ho-MET. Everything went as expected and I came down and fell asleep around 1am. At 6am or so I awoke to find I was on the verge of what felt like a panice attack, my heart way racing (around120bpm) and my palms were sweaty. This lasted for an hour or so until I fell back asleep. To me this reinforces the assertation that this compound is best not combined with any other substance.



No suprise there, 300 mg is a lot! As I've said before, I get a distinct and pronounced stimulation "the day after"...reminds me of sorts of a weak stimulant comedown, without the icky mental bits. After too many years of abusing GABAergics and opioids (and it was a while ago) I am left quite sensistive to any DRI or NRI effects and I defintely feel this as part of methoxetamines extended action (but not nearly as intense as its non-keto brethren) Funny thing is, I have no problem going to sleep 2 hrs after a 75mg I.M. shot....I am vastly more stimulated the next morning, when I wake up. And I think methoxetamine can mix great with other substances....I have had *great* luck with both 2C-C (champ!) and 2C-B thus far. 

It is amazing how widely people react to this. Someone earlier was reporting threshhold effects from 25mg I.M.....I feel 10mg I.M. quite well, and I have a gargantuan tolerance from 15 years of ketamine (and PCP, etc) use and abuse. I do take gabapentin daily though, and there quite possibly could be some synergy here. Dunno.

I.M. is defintely the way to go as far as ROA. Night and day in my opinion.

Cheers and be safe


----------



## glenjih

Just finished (finishing?) my initial experiment with this stuff. Did a total of 20mgs, divided into two doses.

As I stated before, I've got literally zero experience with this class of substances so I was extremely reluctant to push this very far past threshold. Nevertheless, it was fairly intriguing. At these doses it's a bit like being drunk without any of the nausea or loss of control. I did feel a little bit seperated from my arms and legs when I was making tea, but all in all it was quite controlled and benign.

After the main effects had subsided, there was a definite warm, detached feeling. To be honest, I'm not sure I liked this particular effect very much. It wasn't uncomofortable or anything but I just didn't feel quite human.

Interestingly I have just smoked some cannabis and it left me in a much more familiar place both mentally and physically. I'm not a regular user of cannabis by any means, but it does make me wonder if this might just be because I am better accustomed to the feeling of weed, rather than an actual effect of the weed upon the MXE.


----------



## abrad84

Anyone else noticed elevated mood after using this compound? I tend to feel fantastic for a few days afterwards.


----------



## scab

abrad84 said:


> Anyone else noticed elevated mood after using this compound? I tend to feel fantastic for a few days afterwards.



The afterglow is one of the most commonly noted effects, afaik.

Everything _is_ easier.


----------



## nanoshot

glenjih said:


> Just finished (finishing?) my initial experiment with this stuff. Did a total of 20mgs, divided into two doses.
> 
> As I stated before, I've got literally zero experience with this class of substances so I was extremely reluctant to push this very far past threshold. Nevertheless, it was fairly intriguing. At these doses it's a bit like being drunk without any of the nausea or loss of control. I did feel a little bit seperated from my arms and legs when I was making tea, but all in all it was quite controlled and benign.
> 
> After the main effects had subsided, there was a definite warm, detached feeling. To be honest, I'm not sure I liked this particular effect very much. It wasn't uncomofortable or anything but I just didn't feel quite human.
> 
> Interestingly I have just smoked some cannabis and it left me in a much more familiar place both mentally and physically. I'm not a regular user of cannabis by any means, but it does make me wonder if this might just be because I am better accustomed to the feeling of weed, rather than an actual effect of the weed upon the MXE.



Maybe MXE's not for you then. I love that "detached" feeling and the feelings you get when you push it into the hole using K. On the other hand, I can't stand weed.. it's so "trivial". Maybe you need to up the MXE dose and get into planetary travel with your headphones on listening to repetitions music so it takes you on a repititious pleasure ride.


----------



## cosmic._.ape

amanitadine said:


> I got that smell, that tinny metallic sheen you smell with your ears, and released...I spent a few generations as a small colony of cells circling the stratosphere and rummaging through collective memories, all with the unbiased eye of the observer, but by no means emotionally detached. My hand  found my mates under the covers and our collective cell cultures merged, and we went down a dizzying ride of evolutionary biology.
> 
> ...
> 
> This is the point where space/time ceases to work in a linear fashion (bit of a stretch? yeah, i know. It has taken _years_ to hone this skill) and for me it  is*the* special place, the penultimate prize, the be-all-end-all.  An amazing intellectual toy....The Glass Bead Game.  I was able to _view_ this place per se but didn't cross over. No worries, I had evolution to attend to!:D When we reached the hominids my heart warmed, and I was suffused with an incredible loving glow. This really made methoxetamite distinct in my mind...it has an incredible empathetic warmth to it, and its not so far out in hyperspace or buried so deep in quantum mechanics as to be unreachable. It is right here, the invisible cord between the spinal cords, and when this conduit is opened and acknowledged it burns with the joy of being recognized.





abore said:


> Bizarre experiences of forever and god, with my experience like a rotating gyroscope on the inside of a million other gyroscopes all being influenced by each other.  Eventually I had hands and this was miraculous.  A show was put on through me into hands that were not my own and they dances in front of me.



there's a FB group dedicated to methoxetamine with links to "The center of the cyclone", by john lilly (The whole book for free), an article about the collective unconscious and noosphere.

It deals with these matters!

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=161767667175405


----------



## abore

I'll be checking out those links on the facebook group, even though I won't be joining it.  (family on the facebook)    Thanks

I am really interested in IMing this stuff, but I don't know where to start.  I read a few guides, including the one a few pages back.  Bacteriostatic water is necessary and most of the ketamine threads say don't IM if it's not in a sterile bottle.

Since this is powder, what should I do if I don't have access to bacteriostatic water?  Can I boil the powder in a clean spoon with some distilled water, pull it through a syringe filter, and put that in my buttmeat without my buttcheek rotting off?


----------



## Mung Hunter

nanoshot said:


> Now this is most reassuring.. You live in the UK and you just got yours today because of snow delay? I'm over here in the USA, ordered it two solid weeks ago and nothing yet. Perhaps by summer for me?



I'm not sure why it would be taking this long for you. If you've ordered from one of the official vendors it shouldn't take longer than a week, 2 max. I ordered 2g on Dec.8th(or whichever day it was stocked), and I received in less than a week(I live in Canada).

Also about combinations with alcohol. Because of what everyone on here is saying I would not recommend mixing, but with my experiences so far it's mixed just fine, no different than with ketamine. Obviously I haven't been getting blackout drunk or anything, but I've had a good 6-8 beers while doing 50mg and I quite enjoyed it. Seemed to make it a bit more sloppy though and I had more trouble remembering what happened when I awoke the next morning. 

Has anyone had any experiences mixing with mdma? Not a heavy roll, say 2-3 clean caps and about 50mg mxe?


----------



## cosmic._.ape

abore said:


> I'll be checking out those links on the facebook group, even though I won't be joining it.  (family on the facebook)    Thanks



i have the same problem as you (family), so what i did was a second fake-book account to joined all the pages regarding drugs.

there's a very strong cannabis regulation ("legalisation") movement there; and also some interesting groups or fan pages regarding psychedelics like DMT, mushrooms etc -great people!

it also very interesting to join the groups because then you receive their news on your newsfeed when you connect. Its like a drugs news agency, all together.
but careful, it can be addictive


----------



## nanoshot

Mung Hunter said:


> I'm not sure why it would be taking this long for you. If you've ordered from one of the official vendors it shouldn't take longer than a week, 2 max. I ordered 2g on Dec.8th(or whichever day it was stocked), and I received in less than a week(I live in Canada).
> 
> 
> I did pre-order from one of the official vendors on the 8th, just as you, and still have not gotten it yet. I remember once when I ordered MCAT from the UK a while back and it took over 2 full weeks by regular post office here, so it should be any day now.. I hope.. Cause i got all my needles ready and waiting! I have not heard of anyone here yet getting theirs in te USA yet.


----------



## killermunchies

I'm in the US and I haven't got my free sample yet which was supposedly shipped on the 8th.  I don't know if Royal Mail or USPS are at fault but one or both of them seriously sucks at intercontinental shipping.


----------



## Mercc96

Does anyone feel any weird action going on in the jaws when on mxe? Im on it now and just noticed some odd behavior and remember it occuring once before


----------



## Mung Hunter

I assume the US are being more cautious than Canada. Isn't ketamine schedule 3 in the US and schedule 1 in Canada though?


----------



## Dr. Gonzo!

I believe this is my first post on bluelight. long time lurker, first time poster. 24yrs old. heavy mdma nd pill user up until about a year ago. dabbled a fair bit in most of d rest over d years, ket, acid, shrooms, coke...nd developed quite a taste for the feline when it first appeared on d scence. 

Havnt takin anything in just over a year but liked d sounds of a couple of these new research chemicals(mket, 6-apb nd amt) obviuosly i know amt cant really be classed as a research chemical as its been around since d days when lsd was just kickin off. 

...anyhow to cut a long story short 2nite was my first delve back into d chemical world in over a year. roughly 15mg of mxe up d nose followed by another 15mg within d hour sublingualy( or howver u spell it ) really lking it so far...very relaxed at d min with a slight introspect on d cards me thinks. maybe a few more bumps b4 d nites out but see how things go.

should also mention 30mgs of diazepam was in my system. anyway have aquired a bit of aMT nd 6-apb pellets dat am also very excited about trying in d near future. definely impressed with mxe as a starter anyhow. nice one!


----------



## Shambles

abore said:


> I am really interested in IMing this stuff, but I don't know where to start.  I read a few guides, including the one a few pages back.  Bacteriostatic water is necessary and most of the ketamine threads say don't IM if it's not in a sterile bottle.
> 
> Since this is powder, what should I do if I don't have access to bacteriostatic water?  Can I boil the powder in a clean spoon with some distilled water, pull it through a syringe filter, and put that in my buttmeat without my buttcheek rotting off?



Although it would be ideal to use bacteriostatic water and a micron filter, I don't know anybody that ever does... yes we all should but a tap, a lighter and a cigaretter filter are fine 99.9% of the time, much cheaper and always to hand. Distilled water would be better than tap probably but I'm skint and not paying for water. Boiled water should be a perfectly good stand in if you can't get/afford the stuff you have to buy. There is always some small risk of infection but I have yet to come across anybody who got unlucky and they/we are IMing street ketamine on a regular basis. Street ket is pure almost everywhere in the UK but it certainly ain't sterile. Boiled (very briefly) in a spoon works fine (believe some folks just make up a solution with boiling water but I like to see the bubbles whether it makes much difference or not). This is exactly what I do when IMing ket, this stuff, or the PCP variants.

Can't say this is 100% safe... but I personally consider it "safe" as do most folks who IM stuff that I am aware of. The proper equipment for being 99.99% safe is all available online but can be a bit pricey.

If you do go the IM route remember to pull back the plunger before injecting the solution - you want to pull back air not blood so the total opposite of IV. I once didn't bother checking and managed to put 200mg of ketamine straight into an artery half killing myself in the process. Don't do that - no blood means good to go. I use my thigh muscle cos it's a big target, the major blood vessels are easy to avoid and you can easily see what you're doing. Check an IM site guide for the safest areas to use if unsure. Be prepared for a bit of a stiff leg the next day if you dose multiple times.


----------



## Dr. Gonzo!

just dosed another 15mg sublingualy nd its definley givin it a more floatly fluffy all round warmth. very impressed with dis chemical.


----------



## Dr. Gonzo!

Any suggestions 4 a few tunes would be greatly appreciated at dis point...just an hour or so of bliss would suffice(hope im not askin a lot) as have to get up early nd finish off me christmas shoppin :D


----------



## nanoshot

Shambles said:


> Although it would be ideal to use bacteriostatic water and a micron filter, I don't know anybody that ever does... yes we all should but a tap, a lighter and a cigaretter filter are fine 99.9% of the time, much cheaper and always to hand. Distilled water would be better than tap probably but I'm skint and not paying for water. Boiled water should be a perfectly good stand in if you can't get/afford the stuff you have to buy. There is always some small risk of infection but I have yet to come across anybody who got unlucky and they/we are IMing street ketamine on a regular basis. Street ket is pure almost everywhere in the UK but it certainly ain't sterile. Boiled (very briefly) in a spoon works fine (believe some folks just make up a solution with boiling water but I like to see the bubbles whether it makes much difference or not). This is exactly what I do when IMing ket, this stuff, or the PCP variants.
> 
> Can't say this is 100% safe... but I personally consider it "safe" as do most folks who IM stuff that I am aware of. The proper equipment for being 99.99% safe is all available online but can be a bit pricey.
> 
> If you do go the IM route remember to pull back the plunger before injecting the solution - you want to pull back air not blood so the total opposite of IV. I once didn't bother checking and managed to put 200mg of ketamine straight into an artery half killing myself in the process. Don't do that - no blood means good to go. I use my thigh muscle cos it's a big target, the major blood vessels are easy to avoid and you can easily see what you're doing. Check an IM site guide for the safest areas to use if unsure. Be prepared for a bit of a stiff leg the next day if you dose multiple times.



Gosh, you guys are cheap! A 30ml bottle of bacteriostatic water is like $4 and a .45 watman filter is also $4. A whole $8 to make 3 grams worth (30ml's) of MXE at 100mg/ml, needless to say "sterile".. Use a 29 gauge 1/2inch insulin needle straight in your shoulder. No pain, no nothing.


----------



## scab

Best. Chem. Ever.  If that isn't too much like shilling.

It's apparently all things to all men.  If you want a relaxed, chilled time, low dose and kick back for a few hours.

If you want to explore the recesses of your skull, dose well and blast off.

Incredible, incredible stuff.


----------



## Shambles

nanoshot said:


> Gosh, you guys are cheap! A 30ml bottle of bacteriostatic water is like $4 and a .45 watman filter is also $4. A whole $8 to make 3 grams worth (30ml's) of MXE at 100mg/ml, needless to say "sterile".. Use a 29 gauge 1/2inch insulin needle straight in your shoulder. No pain, no nothing.



Not cheap - penniless. Big difference.

I'm all out of insulin syringes so am using 25 guage IM needles on a 2ml barrel. Actually way less painful than I expected. Still prefer inuslin needles ideally though. That stuff is all free too 

PS: Some needle exchanges in the UK do free bacteriostatic water and micronfilters but does depend where you live - not round here sadly


----------



## scab

*snip* this stuff  will improve your life if you approach it right!


----------



## Shambles

^ Hehe. Nice idea, totally against the rules so maybe edit that one yourself 



Dr. Gonzo! said:


> Any suggestions 4 a few tunes would be greatly appreciated at dis point...just an hour or so of bliss would suffice(hope im not askin a lot) as have to get up early nd finish off me christmas shoppin :D



This and this - leave the playlists going for the full albums. They just happen to be K-hole length... Ketamine Liberation Front ftw


----------



## Dr. Gonzo!

Thanks Shambles. much appreciated! the second one defo hit the spot...nice one mate! :D


----------



## abore

Shambles said:


> Although it would be ideal to use bacteriostatic water and a micron filter, I don't know anybody that ever does... yes we all should but a tap, a lighter and a cigaretter filter are fine 99.9% of the time, much cheaper and always to hand. Distilled water would be better than tap probably but I'm skint and not paying for water. Boiled water should be a perfectly good stand in if you can't get/afford the stuff you have to buy. There is always some small risk of infection but I have yet to come across anybody who got unlucky and they/we are IMing street ketamine on a regular basis. Street ket is pure almost everywhere in the UK but it certainly ain't sterile. Boiled (very briefly) in a spoon works fine (believe some folks just make up a solution with boiling water but I like to see the bubbles whether it makes much difference or not). This is exactly what I do when IMing ket, this stuff, or the PCP variants.
> 
> Can't say this is 100% safe... but I personally consider it "safe" as do most folks who IM stuff that I am aware of. The proper equipment for being 99.99% safe is all available online but can be a bit pricey.
> 
> If you do go the IM route remember to pull back the plunger before injecting the solution - you want to pull back air not blood so the total opposite of IV. I once didn't bother checking and managed to put 200mg of ketamine straight into an artery half killing myself in the process. Don't do that - no blood means good to go. I use my thigh muscle cos it's a big target, the major blood vessels are easy to avoid and you can easily see what you're doing. Check an IM site guide for the safest areas to use if unsure. Be prepared for a bit of a stiff leg the next day if you dose multiple times.


,

Thanks Shambles.  This is exactly what I was looking for.

How would you use a cigarette filter as a syringe filter?  Or even cotton swabs as a filter?  I don't really understand that aspect of it.


----------



## Shambles

Glad to be of assistance, folks 

Other thing to look out for when IM dosing anything is hitting nerves. It's sore if you do but doesn't do any great harm as long as you don't go poking it about. If it feels like an electric shock and hurts like crazy when you put the needle in pull it back out quickly and try somewhere else. If you hit a big vein/artery do the same and apply pressure. Hitting blood vessels is less sore than nerves but they can bleed a bit and leave a nasty bruise if you just leave it. Don't ever inject into blood vessels if you're IM dosing - can be fatal in the worst case scenario. It's actually dead easy to IM as long as you take those precautions. Be safe, have fun, happy spelunking of the rainbow cosmic void 

Dr Gonzo: Ket tunes transfer well


----------



## ugh1979

Dr. Gonzo! said:


> Any suggestions 4 a few tunes would be greatly appreciated at dis point...just an hour or so of bliss would suffice(hope im not askin a lot) as have to get up early nd finish off me christmas shoppin :D



Speaking of listening to music on K or MXE, I find it opens my ears to parts of the music I've never heard before and adds far more depth to them.  I love putting on a mix of some whacked out Detroit deep house or some Japanese radio show full of wonky broken beats and letting my body and mind be taken on a journey controlled by the ebbs and flows of the music.

Also, I love putting a great visualisation on my media player and have it up on a big TV.

Sound Spectrum just released Aeon and it's the best visualisation i've ever seen.  It's very organic (as opposed to the usual more traditional types) and suits psychedelic drug use and MXE very very well.  As it works in time with the music it adds an extra lovely edge to my trips I find.

A screen shot from it, which is actually a bit of a visual analogy of how I feel on MXE. 





I often feel like i'm a small packet of life/electricity that is just one part of the huge machine that is the the earth and we're always flowing/being pulled towards the centre in some kind of Gaia reality.  It feels so harmonious, dynamic, deep, warm and beautiful. 

http://www.soundspectrum.com/aeon/


----------



## YaniCZka

For me its bit too much of a mind fuck even in law doses. Too much disacotiation and only little euphoria. I was looking for basically longer lasting K for club nights but unfortunatelly this does not seem useful. May try combining with stim in future. However I  can imagine that triptonauts must love it


----------



## Mercc96

This substance is defintly not to be taken lightly, let alone though as as conquerable. I thought after giving it a 3 day break, I would ramp it up to 130mg , which for someone with little dissacoctiative use is a pretty big dose. Well what can I say, I which i had had a sitter to be honest, thinking back on it now it wasn't a bad trip but during the later stages of the trip I was terrified. It all started off fine the usual methox trip, relaxing music has great depths to it, numbness etc. I sank into the hole and appeared to come out in different realitys each time I opened my eyes and the only thing I could think of doing to ground me in some sort of reality was drinking from this bottle of water I had left from earlier. But the problem was this drink of water kept moving around the room- moved by me but in a different reality, or time frame. Which I could not remember doing so. And every time I would drink the whole water, flop back into the hole i was in...wake up in what feels like 2 days time and it would be full again. ( In that space of two days I would have clambered my way to the toilet and filled it up, but had forgot doing so).


My whole house felt like this, looked like this and felt of tissue paper and cardboard

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...page=1&ndsp=70&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0&tx=56&ty=88

During the trip the tittinus was immense, sounded like helocopters in my head, my head felt like it was being beaten by the wind of helocopter blades. And I became so sensitive to sound ( as well as auditory hallucinations). But I heard each and every sound at least 6 or 7 times as at the time 'I'( I say I but i really just meant my mind, my body was so small that it was neglieable, wasnt really there)
As I was tripping alone and at home the anxiety and paranoia brought on by the fact that every movement I made sounded so loud that It would wake someone in a coma, I thought (and hoped) my mum would burst through the door and help me back to reality, then kick my ass out of the house the next morning. So I guzzled what seemed like 15 phenibut tablets (not sure, I did this many times-  in different timeframe/realitys) The whole time I felt like i was twisting, spinning all the usual weird ket/mxe movements at the same time as being beaten by helicopter wind. I was so exhausted that I could only keep my head up for a short time.


I kept switching between a time frame or reality where I was either under the covers on my bed, or on my sofa, or walking to the toilet to fill up the water bottle.
At least 5 times I tricked myself into thinking "this is reality" and going on my macbook, only to be greeted with overwhelming colours, blaring letters and matrix effects ( so bright I could only open one eye)
I did manage to get to sleep, and still slightly feel like theres a chopper in my head, and my visions still slightly choppy/rainbowish.

I now wish that I had some stronger benzos ( as phenibut hardly counts) and a sitter, hopefully one that would have got all the water for me etc and just helped me remain calm.
This is probaly suited to trip reports better

Sorry


----------



## nomy

^^Thanks for sharing mercc96. Sorry you had a tough ride, but I think the dose was the problem. It does need respect it seems. 

I'll take on board your comments though as I'm new to this area of drugs. But I'm still waiting for the right opportunity to try it! 15mg starting dose for me, with 10mg bumps after.


----------



## psaxxon

Thanks for this Merc.

I am still waiting for my first outing with this, it's sitting there and with most drugs I'd have a very hard job keeping my hands off the baggie but this is one I know I'll do shortly and that's good enough for now.

I won't do this with my son asleep upstairs and babysitting is scarce right now anyway, so tonight is just some MDAI and rum & coke, I know I am safe with that if he wakes up.

Nice report, valuable reading material although I must admit I am quite happy to leave doses and experiences of this intensity alone. Really looking forward to getting my hands on some of the forthcoming NBOMe Mescaline although I know I won't be able to show this kind of restraint with that one!


----------



## Albion

People mustn't forget that 400mg doses can land you in hospital with a racing heart and eyes filling with blood. This drug seems to have the potential to kill. (link)

Besides, once you hit the 'hole', you can't go any deeper, you just stay there for longer depending on the dosage.

So as Mercc and others are showing, there's no real reason to push dosages over 100mg at a time. Otherwise bad things happen.


----------



## cosmic._.ape

scab said:


> Hell, I'll personally sponsor someone half a gram of this stuff.  It will improve your life if you approach it right!



man... i know you!
no personally, but you know what i mean


----------



## Mercc96

Thanks guys! Must admit the time i did spend in the hole was beautiful. It was only when leaving the hole that things got bad. I also think this drug might take things from the day and use it in your trip, for example I realised later that the tittinus sounds / repeated sounds were the spit of the helicopter and M16 sounds from BFBC2 vietnam (which i had been playing extensively earlier, bit odd I know). I did actually get a some OEV like the shape of things being altered and like rainbow type things skirting objects also. This morning i was very out of it, visually and mentally. Everything did sort of look like I had just had a large rip on a nitrous balloon, but things subsided until about noon and the afterglow was delightful- great way to spend christmas eve IMO!.
But yes this drug deserves alot of respect, I shan't go pushing the boundries too far again.


----------



## ysrh

ugh1979 said:


> Speaking of listening to music on K or MXE, I find it opens my ears to parts of the music I've never heard before and adds far more depth to them.  I love putting on a mix of some whacked out Detroit deep house or some Japanese radio show full of wonky broken beats and letting my body and mind be taken on a journey controlled by the ebbs and flows of the music.
> 
> Also, I love putting a great visualisation on my media player and have it up on a big TV.
> 
> Sound Spectrum just released Aeon and it's the best visualisation i've ever seen.  It's very organic (as opposed to the usual more traditional types) and suits psychedelic drug use and MXE very very well.  As it works in time with the music it adds an extra lovely edge to my trips I find.
> 
> A screen shot from it, which is actually a bit of a visual analogy of how I feel on MXE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often feel like i'm a small packet of life/electricity that is just one part of the huge machine that is the the earth and we're always flowing/being pulled towards the centre in some kind of Gaia reality.  It feels so harmonious, dynamic, deep, warm and beautiful.
> 
> http://www.soundspectrum.com/aeon/




Thanks for this.  If you know of any other decent visualisation apps, please let me know.  I'm still running Milkdrop, which is old now.

I've enjoyed this on my HD TV at 1080p, but it's only 4 minutes long for 2.2 gigs! :/ 

http://www.archive.org/details/HighFidelityDemo


----------



## hamhurricane

JSPete said:


> *People mustn't forget that 400mg doses can land you in hospital with a racing heart and eyes filling with blood. This drug seems to have the potential to kill.
> *...there's no real reason to push dosages over 100mg at a time. Otherwise bad things happen.



What!? Has this happened to a user? If so could you please link me to the report?


----------



## knock

hamhurricane said:


> What!? Has this happened to a user? If so could you please link me to the report?



http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=9109875&postcount=827

Merry Christmas when it comes folks! I have come to the view that a little sherry and snuffed methoxetamine ain't at all bad! BE CAUTIOUS THOUGH!


----------



## Albion

knockando said:


> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=9109875&postcount=827
> 
> Merry Christmas when it comes folks! I have come to the view that a little sherry and methoxetamine ain't at all bad! BE CAUTIOUS THOUGH!



Damn you beat me to it! I was wading through all the pages trying to find Yatzi's post.

I have a link to the post relating to the death, which is just as important:




Mediajunkie said:


> Someone on the swedish underground forum flashback.org has reported a death when someone used MDAI and Methoxetamine together. No information on dosage yet.
> 
> https://www.flashback.org/sp27563892
> 
> 
> Cant confirm this but just be careful out there!
> 
> Edit: If this is confirmed sweden probably will outlaw the substance relativly fast. Damn its always in my country people die on new substances.





Oh and merry christmas fellow methoxetamites. Have fun and be safe! For the love of god noone should die on christmas day!


----------



## amanitadine

Gonna throw in another big plug for methoxetamine combined with 2C-C......wow!:D Takes that particularly beautiful synergy of ketamine and 2C-C and pushes it even further....

I rarely can get where I want to with ketamine anymore. After 15 years of sometimes very heavy use I require doses of >250mg and usually this just results in amnesia...a real crap shoot to break through. But I've had some pretty amazing experiences with methoxetamine lately..

Last night I decided to take  15mgs of 2C-C rectally (this is the way to do this substance. Or snorting. But rectal is very smooth, and 15mg plugged equals about 60mg oral, due to the weird unpredictable pharmacodynamics of this drug) along with 77mg of methoxetamine intramuscularly. I do a lot of visual art and recently bought a flat of these goofy chinese LED light bases that rotate slowly and project upward. I took a few pieces of oddly shaped and faceted cut glass I had made and set em on top, resulting in an always evolving technicolor light show on the ceiling and walls. I set up my bed with a lot of pillows, propping me up in my favorite recumbent hyperspace bobsled position, and lay back. About 15 minutes after plugging the 2C-C it came on, in its magma-sludgy warming way, and I injected the methoxetamine over about a minute (it seems to burn more than ketamine). Within two minutes I was propelled up into the swirling lights on the ceiling, and the music I had selected (The Fun Years - Baby it's cold inside. An _excellent_ tripping album, highly recommended psychedelic pastiche!) started humming and resonating with the body I was about to leave behind. As I broke through the churning chrysanthemum (tm) my body was vibrating with such warmth it shattered, and I became a speck of information, with emotions intact.....

Here I entered the noosphere, a now familiar place. My particles danced amongst others, and I felt the curious, prompting, and clever alien presence  that always overlooks the noosphere with welcoming pride. I could recognize earth information intermixing with profoundly alien energy streams, and it seemed as if the alien presence was watching us earthlings trying out our new forms, with training wheels helping us along The music slowed down to the point where I was riding the swells of each sound wave, and bobbing along in the troughs with other particles of energy and light. Even space/time was outdated here....I spun through living Michio Kaku-esque multiple dimensions, and tried to wrap myself around the 5th, 6th, 7th, etc etc dimensions. I was encouraged to experiment, to hone my skills of harnessing and moulding the slipstreams of energy that flew by and through me from every angle. I spun and floated through multitudes  of nebula, factories churning out streams and clouds of bundled up information, some familiar but most incredibly foreign. The alien presence seemed to encourage myself and others to join our energies together, to build a collective web and venture even further out into the cosmos. I could both see and feel this web...it was both data storage and transport, and the possibilities of such felt virtually infinite....

This went on for what felt like centuries, until I slowly began to recognize the nebula as my ceiling, and the energy carrier waves as music coming from my headphones. I remembered who I was enough to check the time at roughly two hours after administration. When I reach this place with disassociatives or psychedelics it begins to feel almost independent from the drugs primary effects, in that the drugs propel me there but that this place exists outside of my mind....

Caution, remember john lily

I was suffused with such love and warmth throughout this experience, and even though I was in was such a far out and foreign place surrounded by curious alien beings I never once felt threatened. My only concerns were upon my return, where I questioned my sanity and wondered how I could integrate such an experience into my earthly life. But this is not new to me, and it does come,, and next time I visit I will take what I've learned, and travel further out  yet. It becomes an epic astral fairy tale, and it picks up right where I left off when I return. Wonderfully convenient! 

Anyway, 2C-C and methoxetamine go together fabulously! 

Cheers


----------



## scottishdnb

Have experienced some retrograde amnesia after M-Hole on dosages >150mg

A powerful chemical with a pleasant but strong intoxicating half-life


----------



## newworldorder

JSPete said:


> People mustn't forget that 400mg doses can land you in hospital with a racing heart and eyes filling with blood. This drug seems to have the potential to kill.
> 
> Besides, once you hit the 'hole', you can't go any deeper, you just stay there for longer depending on the dosage.
> 
> So as Mercc and others are showing, there's no real reason to push dosages over 100mg at a time. Otherwise bad things happen.





please elaborate............ merry xmas


----------



## Electric.blue

Hello bluelight! I joined specifically for this thread. 
I recently sampled "official" methoxetamine which I believe to be cut with a "caine" (benzocaine or something similar). 
Snorting it produced instant numbing effects to the nose and throat which faded through time. 
Dissociative effects took 20-30 mins to take full effects with first alerts noticed in 5-10. 50mg still produced fairly decent dissociation.
I don't believe methoxetamine should be numbing my mouth in a similar "caine" fashion though. I am positive it is "official".
Anyone else experience something similar?


----------



## scottishdnb

Electric.blue said:


> Hello bluelight! I joined specifically for this thread.
> I recently sampled "official" methoxetamine which I believe to be cut with a "caine" (benzocaine or something similar).
> Snorting it produced instant numbing effects to the nose and throat which faded through time.
> Dissociative effects took 20-30 mins to take full effects with first alerts noticed in 5-10. 50mg still produced fairly decent dissociation.
> I don't believe methoxetamine should be numbing my mouth in a similar "caine" fashion though. I am positive it is "official".
> Anyone else experience something similar?



I also noticed a difference in this latest batch, I agree there is a caine cutting agent at work. Any way we can find out?


----------



## Mung Hunter

Electric.blue said:


> Hello bluelight! I joined specifically for this thread.
> I recently sampled "official" methoxetamine which I believe to be cut with a "caine" (benzocaine or something similar).
> Snorting it produced instant numbing effects to the nose and throat which faded through time.
> Dissociative effects took 20-30 mins to take full effects with first alerts noticed in 5-10. 50mg still produced fairly decent dissociation.
> I don't believe methoxetamine should be numbing my mouth in a similar "caine" fashion though. I am positive it is "official".
> Anyone else experience something similar?



From what I've read and experienced methoxetamine is a topical anesthetic. I haven't snorted any but my whole mouth is numb for about 10 minutes after taking a sublingual dose, which I personally like. I ordered from the official vendors as well.


----------



## knock

Mung Hunter said:


> From what I've read and experienced methoxetamine is a topical anesthetic. I haven't snorted any but my whole mouth is numb for about 10 minutes after taking a sublingual dose, which I personally like. I ordered from the official vendors as well.



Quote For Truth there is a mild but real anaesthetic effect with the genuine article. No 'caine cutting claptrap required.


----------



## Electric.blue

This was far from mild, effects were identical to a caine. Also I forgot to mention but it tasted like a caine as well. I've had ketamine and am aware of the numbness caused by it, but that's more of a full body numb ime. I never got major numbing from snorting ketamine like I would from a caine. Of course methoxetamine could be a stronger anesthetic, but I have my doubts it would compare to a "caine".  
I can't be certain here, but it's definitely something worth investigating.


----------



## SpellmanT7

Mercc96 said:


> I also think this drug might take things from the day and use it in your trip, for example I realised later that the tittinus sounds / repeated sounds were the spit of the helicopter and M16 sounds from BFBC2 vietnam




IME with ketamine (assuming some similarity in terms of dissociative experience), you should not only expect recent memories and experiences to play a part in how the 'trip' develops but also your long-held beliefs.

If that wasn't enough, concepts such as 'sewn into the fabric of existence' can come back to jaw-droppingly-what-the-fuck-is-happening.... type events. Assuming that specific phrase as the inpiration, I saw my naked body complete with gigantic needle holes and red thread, attaching me to the structure of my house. Thankfully, being a ketamine based experience, fear was essentially a lost concept due to the nature of that drug.

In short - pick the right audio/visual material for pre-loading and you can realistically expect something that ingrains itself on your memory forever.


----------



## knock

Electric.blue said:


> This was far from mild, effects were identical to a caine. Also I forgot to mention but it tasted like a caine as well. I've had ketamine and am aware of the numbness caused by it, but that's more of a full body numb ime. I never got major numbing from snorting ketamine like I would from a caine. Of course methoxetamine could be a stronger anesthetic, but I have my doubts it would compare to a "caine".
> I can't be certain here, but it's definitely something worth investigating.



OK if it's major numbing, something may be up. But there is definite mild anaesthesia from the real thing.

PS Remember, vendor chat is not allowed.  Not that you're chatting about vendors, but it's close!


----------



## Electric.blue

lol no worries I wouldn't dream of vendor talk, I figured I was playing it safe enough with how it was worded.


----------



## knock

Well, I'm not aware of any difference in batches and I think I would be aware if there was!


----------



## Mercc96

SpellmanT7 said:


> IME with ketamine (assuming some similarity in terms of dissociative experience), you should not only expect recent memories and experiences to play a part in how the 'trip' develops but also your long-held beliefs.
> 
> In short - pick the right audio/visual material for pre-loading and you can realistically expect something that ingrains itself on your memory forever.



I remember part of the hole i was in to do with me being transported about one of the game levels, plus some places i know quite well in real life. Its quite awe inspiring but at the time I don't think i was prepared for such an experience.

On the topic of numbness my face does also go numb, as in can "feel" it being numb whilst my body is only slightly less responsive to touch.


----------



## Mung Hunter

Electric.blue said:


> This was far from mild, effects were identical to a caine. Also I forgot to mention but it tasted like a caine as well. I've had ketamine and am aware of the numbness caused by it, but that's more of a full body numb ime. I never got major numbing from snorting ketamine like I would from a caine. Of course methoxetamine could be a stronger anesthetic, but I have my doubts it would compare to a "caine".
> I can't be certain here, but it's definitely something worth investigating.



Can you elaborate on the administration and how long the anesthetic effects lasted? I tried it intranasally a little earlier today and would say it's more anesthetic than ketamine ever has been, but not as much as any caine I've ever done. However when taken sublingually it numbs my mouth just as much if not more than a caine ever has(although I've never held a caine in my mouth for over 5 minutes).

Have any of you snorted or tasted meph? I don't have a lot of experience with it, but I remember it having a very strong smell when I snorted it, and I find that mxe smells and tastes quite similar.


----------



## abore

IM is definitely the way to go with this chemical, if you're comfortable with it.  It hits harder than plugging and gets straight to the point, with some of the more disorienting effects not being as noticeable as with other methods.  Thanks to everyone who helped out with information regarding IM (shambles especially ).

As for the anesthetic effects, I've noticed that significantly as well.  My gums get almost completely numb down the my teeth sometimes.


----------



## newworldorder

with regard to 'caine' s and strength of MXE  in general , if mXE becomes a 'street' drug and a 'ravers' drug is it too strong to not be cut. ? i mean if people who are at say a festival or the like have to eyeball their dosages might that lead to some really fcked up people. if it were half strength it might be less dangerous 

if there are caines present could this have been contributing to inceases heart rate.....although i have to say that at those doses i would say it  has to be unlikely...


----------



## Shambles

Of course it isn't too strong - no drug should be cut cos it becomes infinitely more risky. How do you know how heavily it's been cut? People just need to know their dose is all. If folks go snorting half gramme lines at festivals without bothering to check what the actual dose is they'll rapidly find out anyway. It's not exactly hard to eyeball if you know what the dose you require is, in my opinion.


----------



## Sessionz

I think I'm going to try sublingual from now on, had a few bumps that didn't seem to be getting me anywhere last night until it all started to kick in at once, think it may have been due to having a cold. Started slipping into a place I really didn't want to be. I'm into the low dose effects, I can't cope with k holes. I thought the opioid effect would keep me confidently secure but that well and truly buggered off when I needed it. I've let myself get too confident with this substance thinking that's it's warmth would cover any anxiety for me.Thank god for the xanax.

The oddest bit was I know I had a fair old experience but all I was left with was massive confusion and no clear memory of what I did really experience. I know deja vu played heavily in it and that the humming from a dimmer switch was fairly heavy on my brain. the ability to be able to move was a godsend though, the moment I felt my whole being just unexpectedly drift away in some new liquid form I knew it was time to go upstairs and grab a benzo.

A lesson learnt.


----------



## nanoshot

abore said:


> ,
> 
> Thanks Shambles.  This is exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> How would you use a cigarette filter as a syringe filter?  Or even cotton swabs as a filter?  I don't really understand that aspect of it.



Hey Abore, I can't write you a private message cause it says I have to reach "Bluelighter Status" before I can send any messages to the "staff". How the hell do I get to "Bluelighter Status"


----------



## abore

nanoshot said:


> Hey Abore, I can't write you a private message cause it says I have to reach "Bluelighter Status" before I can send any messages to the "staff". How the hell do I get to "Bluelighter Status"



Once you get 50 posts you can send private messages.  Hit me up then maybe?  lol


----------



## nanoshot

abore said:


> Once you get 50 posts you can send private messages.  Hit me up then maybe?  lol



Ok. 9 more to go!


----------



## amanitadine

Electric.blue said:


> Hello bluelight! I joined specifically for this thread.
> I recently sampled "official" methoxetamine which I believe to be cut with a "caine" (benzocaine or something similar).
> Snorting it produced instant numbing effects to the nose and throat which faded through time.
> Dissociative effects took 20-30 mins to take full effects with first alerts noticed in 5-10. 50mg still produced fairly decent dissociation.
> I don't believe methoxetamine should be numbing my mouth in a similar "caine" fashion though. I am positive it is "official".
> Anyone else experience something similar?



No offense intended here, but I find such speculative posts by people who joined yesterday highly suspicious. (and I apologize if this is not the case Electric Blue. You must understand we deal with a lot of crap here) Color me jaded but there is so much sheisty bullshit going on with the "research chemical" marketing scene and approach that I can't help but read some posts as veiled advertisement, or anti-advertisements in this case.

But, if that is not the case, than i have this to say. Methoxetamine does have a slight local anesthetic touch to it. *And* the methoxetamine I have (acquired from the same big batch that was imported to the U.K. from abroad....the same stuff that the "official" v*#$@rs are selling) tested comes back as a *single spot* on the TLC plate. For those of you who don't know what that means, it means it is *NOT CUT*. I don't have a melt point to compare to, otherwise I test that as well.

I think the wide variation in responses is not due to "cutting", but do to the natural variation in how people respond. Seems a bit wider with methoxetamine than with ketamine, but some of the other arylcyclohexylamines have crazy wide variability. I think the fact that people keep insisting on snorting it has something to do with it to, which is silly when methoxetamine has shown to be not that effective or unpredictable when insufflated. Oral bioavailability appears to be quite high, and intramuscular administration is even higher yet, and much more predictable. 

Have fun and be safe

Cheers


----------



## davem

I know I'm becoming a bit of a party bore here but....

Have to say had a wonderful couple of days combining aMT + MXT...low doses, sublingual...made for a lovely fluffy Christmas and wonderful family time

1 x 10 mg dose aMT, 2 hours later 1 x 10mg MXT....2 hours later, 1 x10mg MXT - nice!!
Merry Christmas everyone x

p.s. - I'm getting no anaesthetic numbness going on at all - taste of MXT is non-existent, least offensive of all RC's I've tried...n I've tried a few, wonderful stuff!!


----------



## Albion

davem said:


> I know I'm becoming a bit of a party bore here but....
> 
> Have to say had a wonderful couple of days combining aMT + MXT...low doses, sublingual...made for a lovely fluffy Christmas and wonderful family time
> 
> 1 x 10 mg dose aMT, 2 hours later 1 x 10mg MXT....2 hours later, 1 x10mg MXT - nice!!
> Merry Christmas everyone x
> 
> p.s. - I'm getting no anaesthetic numbness going on at all - taste of MXT is non-existent, least offensive of all RC's I've tried...n I've tried a few, wonderful stuff!!



There's no denying MXE is _slightly_ bitter. The backdrop tastes like plastic. But beats aMT which isn't completely chemically unrelated to shite.


----------



## davem

JSPete said:


> There's no denying MXE is _slightly_ bitter. The backdrop tastes like plastic. But beats aMT which isn't completely chemically unrelated to shite.




haha 'acquired taste' I think springs to mind.....or it could just be I'm so old my tastebuds have died just ahead of me


----------



## Electric.blue

amanitadine said:


> Methoxetamine does have a slight local anesthetic touch to it. *And* the methoxetamine I have (acquired from the same big batch that was imported to the U.K. from abroad....the same stuff that the "official" v*#$@rs are selling) tested comes back as a *single spot* on the TLC plate. For those of you who don't know what that means, it means it is *NOT CUT*. I don't have a melt point to compare to, otherwise I test that as well.


I had second batch, i'm not suggesting all methoxetamine is cut, but i'm suggesting mine might have been. Again, this was no slight anesthesia. Because you have one tested pure batch does not mean all will be sent the same. I'm not trying to make any definite claims, but I noticed strong anesthesia when snorting methoxetamine and the numbing/taste turned a light on in my mind "caine". You are right this is only subjective, but worth mentioning.  I also read elsewhere that someone may be suspecting cut from the place I speak of.


----------



## Mercc96

Have any of you guys had any effects like , brain+ears+jaw feeling like its vibrating a few days after  using a large amount of mxe? I've got it pretty bad :S, but it may have to do with me gobbling god knows how many phenibut tablets throughout my rough ride.


----------



## Sessionz

Mercc96 said:


> Have any of you guys had any effects like , brain+ears+jaw feeling like its vibrating a few days after  using a large amount of mxe? I've got it pretty bad :S, but it may have to do with me gobbling god knows how many phenibut tablets throughout my rough ride.


The last time I used MXE was My largest dose and I had a real discomfort in my face, jaw and ears which wouldn't leave until I slept it off. I did have quite a strong cold at the time though so can't say it was conclusively the drug but it did annoy me greatly.


----------



## Mercc96

Yah I had nearly the same experience, althought it lasted a few days. But touch wood i think its gone now after some good sleep


----------



## Albion

Mods could we possibly maybe kinda have a new thread please? 8)


----------



## knock

I don't think the mods care about us. I think they are Shulgin / Serotonin snobs.


----------



## Albion

I love serotonin as much as the next guy, but I love mods giving us a fresh canvas for our collective musings even more!


----------



## davem

Here's a thought about sublingual / oral....
Presumably the theory is that if you take it sublingual then the chemicals are absorbed through the mucus membranes of the mouth, whereas if you swallow it straight off the stomach acids reduce the efficacy somewhat?
It occurred to me that the quantities we are talking about are so small that it is highly unlikely they actually reach the stomach. I would imagine they are caught / absorbed through the mucus membranes of the walls of the oesophagus on the way down...although I have to admit to a much faster come on and harder hit when I use the sublingual method....
Wha'appen?

Just a thought.


----------



## Albion

davem said:


> Here's a thought about sublingual / oral....
> Presumably the theory is that if you take it sublingual then the chemicals are absorbed through the mucus membranes of the mouth, whereas if you swallow it straight off the stomach acids reduce the efficacy somewhat?
> It occurred to me that the quantities we are talking about are so small that it is highly unlikely they actually reach the stomach. I would imagine they are caught / absorbed through the mucus membranes of the walls of the oesophagus on the way down...although I have to admit to a much faster come on and harder hit when I use the sublingual method....
> Wha'appen?
> 
> Just a thought.



Sublingual kicks in for me after about 10 minutes, but it doesn't seem to have the same intensity as the same amount insuffulated.

Insuffulation kicks in after 30 mins and seems to really send me deeper, but then most of the powder gets swallowed on the backdrip anyway....

Both ROA involve MXE going down the oesophagus, so it's hard to actually determine where the majority of absorption takes place
I haven't plugged, IM'd or smoked MXE yet, but i'd be curious as to how effective smoking it is.


----------



## greenberryhaze

^^^

The decreased effects from oral dosing are probably due to it being poorly absorbed in the gut, and I don't think much would be absorbed through the esophagus. 

lol +1 for the wha'appen!


----------



## Shambles

JSPete said:


> ... i'd be curious as to how effective smoking it is.



I strongly suspect it would be very similar to smoking ketamine in that it would work but be so unbelievably painful and unpleasant you wouldn't do it twice. Feel free to test the theory but I'd rather take a cheesegrater to my lungs to be honest. Probably do less damage too. IM ftw


----------



## change-jug

I just got some today! However before I do any I would like to know if anyone thinks that there would be any interactions with suboxone?


----------



## Albion

change-jug said:


> I just got some today! However before I do any I would like to know if anyone thinks that there would be any interactions with suboxone?



It'll most likely override the opioid nature of MXE, and provide much more kick in that department


----------



## change-jug

Thanks! I might wait a week and ween down off of the sub to get the full effects.


----------



## nanoshot

change-jug said:


> I just got some today! However before I do any I would like to know if anyone thinks that there would be any interactions with suboxone?



HEY! Another fellow US citizen.. You got your MXE today? When did you exactly order it from the UK? I pre-ordered mine on the 9th and I'm still waiting. Maybe any day now for me?


----------



## change-jug

You should get it any day! I have an email from Dec 7th saying that he`d mail it out that Wednesday so I`m guessing both of ours were in that batch he sent out. Do you live on the East Coast?


----------



## Delsyd

knockando said:


> I don't think the mods care about us. I think they are Shulgin / Serotonin snobs.



sounds like you're a bit snobbish when it comes to MXE.

i think most of the mods are away for the the holiday.


----------



## benson7

I've tried MXE once, when I combined 40mg with 50mg AMT. The results were mixed and the trip improved as the MXE wore off. I had numb lips and hands and experienced dreamy lost thoughts where I would forget where I was. Walking felt very strange. It was not a comfortable experience and I felt no opiate like high, maybe the AMT masked it somewhat in this respect. There was a level of confusion which really put me down. Music didn't seem enjoyable whilst the MXE was felt, although oddly when a CD would finish I would feel a little empty and awkward as to what to do next.

I might try a dose again on Sunday on its own if I fail to acquire any other substances over the next few days. 

To summarise, MXE and AMT is not a good combo and MXE is definitely not a clubbing drug.


----------



## knock

benson7 said:


> Music didn't seem enjoyable whilst the MXE was felt, although oddly when a CD would finish I would feel a little empty and awkward as to what to do next.



I think music, listener and MXE form a strange formula which has to have it's variables correctly tweaked. I love Boards of Canada for instance, but I found it unlistenable on MXE. JSPete on the other hand says he loved it. I normally consider Shpongle quite "childish"/"immature" music and it's a once-a year listen, in fact I only have one Shpongle album, I can't even remember what it's called, and I've only listened to the whole thing once - until the other night on MXE I put it on as an suck-it-and-see antidote to my BoC reaction and it was win, win and more win. In fact I've changed my opinion on Shpongle since then.

I also found Orb to be sublime on MXE. Music I listened to a lot 10-15 years ago but kind of consigned to the kiddie-tunez folder. Again, mind changed.

I think Ozric Tentacles is another possible resurgent vibe with this.

Finally, I mentioned this already but it bears repeating - I had an experience listening to some sort of Balearic dance music, very safe crowd-pleasing stuff, which I would normally turn my nose up at, but was extremely enjoyable to listen to and I ended up in a replica of an MDMA loved-up neurons fizzling state, it was shocking.

Because of this strangely particular synergy, and echoing sentiments already made much earlier in this thread, I think there is most likely scope for music custom-designed for the MXE state.



> To summarise, MXE and AMT is not a good combo and MXE is definitely not a clubbing drug.



I personally *would* take it in a club but it would have to be the right club with the right music and the right, highly congenial, tripper-tolerant and generally welcoming atmosphere. Not sure if those clubs still exist. They used to!


----------



## Shambles

knockando said:


> II think Ozric Tentacles is another possible resurgent vibe with this.




Try their funkier offspring.


----------



## iHaveKnownAndLoved

knockando said:


> the right club with the right music and the right, highly congenial, tripper-tolerant and generally welcoming atmosphere.



(somewhere you can get really fucked up)


----------



## s0laris

I would agree a lot with Benson and Knockando. It was hard to find suitable music or settle but when I did it felt great. 

I watched Koyaanisqatsi (which I would recommend for dissociative viewing) and got quite into the music at times.

What really hit the spot though was Fuck Buttons. It's a bit droney, but euphoric too, great to bliss out to!

I don't have any Orb on my mp3 player but I can imagine they could work quite well too.


----------



## amanitadine

change-jug said:


> Thanks! I might wait a week and ween down off of the sub to get the full effects.



I wouldn't go that far. The opiate effects are _really_ negligible, like weaker than codeine on a mg for mg basis.....(subjective opinion!)


----------



## Shambles

s0laris said:


> I watched Koyaanisqatsi (which I would recommend for dissociative viewing) and got quite into the music at times.



Have you seen Baraka? It's very similar in style and content and directed by the _Koyaanisqatsi _cinematographer. _Powaqqatsi_ is also good. _Naqoyqatsi_ was pretty disappointing though


----------



## knock

Shambles said:


> Try their funkier offspring.



I have dabbled in the past, I will do again! Thanks for the reminder, Shammy.


----------



## Certeis

If anyone still wonders if MXE and alcohol, both in high doses, is a bad idea or not: My friend decided to take 40mg of MXE after 2 beers and a few shots. Needless to say, he was not a happy camper in the club after vomiting and being thrown outside. So don't do it. 

However, after allowing my tolerance to ketamine go down a bit I decided to try a 40mg IM dose after a particularly shitty day. I must say, this compound is beautiful. After turning off all the lights, I was on grooveshark and found that I was in the mood for some classical music. Each new composition was a brilliant new story unfolding in my closed eyes. It was absolutely wonderful, and I found that the music was perfect for MXE. In each piece there was a story that was unfolding, and MXE adapted to each creating a wonderful display that intertwined beautifully. I highly suggest a nice composition for someones next trip, if you like that sort of stuff.


----------



## dumbstruck

benson7 said:


> I've tried MXE once, when I combined 40mg with 50mg AMT. The results were mixed and the trip improved as the MXE wore off. I had numb lips and hands and experienced dreamy lost thoughts where I would forget where I was. Walking felt very strange. It was not a comfortable experience and I felt no opiate like high, maybe the AMT masked it somewhat in this respect. There was a level of confusion which really put me down. Music didn't seem enjoyable whilst the MXE was felt, although oddly when a CD would finish I would feel a little empty and awkward as to what to do next.
> 
> I might try a dose again on Sunday on its own if I fail to acquire any other substances over the next few days.
> 
> To summarise, MXE and AMT is not a good combo and MXE is definitely not a clubbing drug.



I want to bring up a potential point of caution. This link is an old trip report on Lycaeum about the synergistic / unexpected effects with DXM + aMT. It covers a lot of neuropharmacology I am unfamiliar with but I believe the nuts and bolts of the DXM side of the reaction is dictated simply by the fact it is an NMDA antagonist. MXE is also obviously an NMDA antagonist. Can someone with knowledge in this area touch on whether or not a similar phenomena would happen with MXE + aMT? This could potentially explain some of the negative effects benson experienced.


----------



## Shambles

^ I _think_ the problem with DXM + aMT is that DXM plays with serotonin whilst aMT is a mild MAOI - very dodgy combo. Ketamine doesn't affect serotonin and this stuff almost certainly doesn't either. Doesn't feel like it does, for sure. Not a chemist though.

On the booze thing, I had no problem combining with alcohol but I am also odd cos I mix ket and booze regularly with no issue. Most find it a queasy combo with ket and I suspect this would be much the same.


----------



## nanoshot

change-jug said:


> You should get it any day! I have an email from Dec 7th saying that he`d mail it out that Wednesday so I`m guessing both of ours were in that batch he sent out. Do you live on the East Coast?



Yes, Florida. I will be on the lookout even more for it. Thanks!


----------



## dumbstruck

@Shambles. Thank you for your thoughts, I had overlooked the possibility of negative effects caused by serotonin syndrome.

I would still appreciate other theories / clarifications if anybody can help. Shambles is very likely correct in that MXE + aMT pose no particular danger but the author of that trip report said the following -- "Combine a 5HT agonist (aka AMT for example) with an NMDA-blocker (aka DXM for want of something cleaner like ketamine)". His chemistry is a bit razzle dazzle for me to know if he has a clue what he's talking about, but he does seem to think ketamine would have a similar effect. But he also says something so simple as a 5HT agonist, which is most commonly used psychedelics. I have certainly mixed an NMDA antagonist with a 5HT agonist before. So is there actually any synergistic effects happening in that TR and it is just between aMT and DXM? Or perhaps due to interaction between aMT and NMDA antagonists?


----------



## psood0nym

Shambles said:


> ^ I _think_ the problem with DXM + aMT is that DXM plays with serotonin whilst aMT is a mild MAOI - very dodgy combo. Ketamine doesn't affect serotonin and this stuff almost certainly doesn't either. Doesn't feel like it does, for sure. Not a chemist though.


I think the reason you shouldn't combine them has more to do with the fact that aMT is a serotonin releaser and DXM is a serotonin reuptake inhibitor. The combo results in a flood of serotonin in the synapse because the serotonin is being released while at the same time it's being prevented from being mopped up by the reuptake inhibition of the DXM. The same caution holds for DXM and any other serotonin releasers, e.g. MDMA, 4-FA, meth, MDAI, etc.


----------



## Psiclo

MXE + DXM = Bad.
I nearly killed my partner with this combo.  I spent 48 hrs with slurred speech and bad balance, she could hardly stand and went into a near comatose state. Luckily she slept through most of it, but managed a couple of concussions trying to go to the bathroom.

We've both tried MXE on it's own several times (up to 100mg) and love the stuff, but I am very wary about mixing it with anything but weed from now on.

Though NYE we are attempting our last 6-APB tablet each followed by 50mg MXE each after the come up; anyone have any experience of this?


P.S. I'd like to introduce a psychedelic towards the end of the MXE, I have AMT and 5-MEO-DALT, my partners only experience with psychedelics is a single acid tab over 10 yrs ago, though I'm fully experienced with most psychedelics (them being my favorite category), any suggestions as to which is going to be best with the APB + MXE combo?


----------



## Albion

Psiclo said:


> MXE + DXM = Bad.
> I nearly killed my partner with this combo.  I spent 48 hrs with slurred speech and bad balance, she could hardly stand and went into a near comatose state. Luckily she slept through most of it, but managed a couple of concussions trying to go to the bathroom.
> 
> We've both tried MXE on it's own several times (up to 100mg) and love the stuff, but I am very wary about mixing it with anything but weed from now on.
> 
> Though NYE we are attempting our last 6-APB tablet each followed by 50mg MXE each after the come up; anyone have any experience of this?
> 
> 
> P.S. I'd like to introduce a psychedelic towards the end of the MXE, I have AMT and 5-MEO-DALT, my partners only experience with psychedelics is a single acid tab over 10 yrs ago, though I'm fully experienced with most psychedelics (them being my favorite category), any suggestions as to which is going to be best with the APB + MXE combo?



Mixing psychedelics with MXE would be very heavy going indeed. I mean, in my deepest holes, I honestly thought I had permanently fucked up reality for the whole world and had gone stark raving mad. If you take a psychedelic, just be prepared for an even more extreme level of mind-fuckery and mania.


----------



## Shambles

psood0nym said:


> I think the reason you shouldn't combine them has more to do with the fact that aMT is a serotonin releaser and DXM is a serotonin reuptake inhibitor. The combo results in a flood of serotonin in the synapse because the serotonin is being released while at the same time it's being prevented from being mopped up by the reuptake inhibition of the DXM. The same caution holds for DXM and any other serotonin releasers, e.g. MDMA, 4-FA, meth, MDAI, etc.



Thanks for the clarification. Psood0 

I think that's what I was trying to say in a roundabout way but - as mentioned - I certainly am no chemist :D

Dumbstruck: Despite my lack of chemistry skillz, I am pretty much certain it's an issue specific to DXM that doesn't affect other NDMA-botherers like ketamine. I would never combine DXM with and serotinin-seducers but combo them with ket all the time. Have never heard of it being an issue with any other than DXM.

PS: As for mixing with psyches, it was gobsmackingly good with 2C-B and DMT. Will hopefully be mixing with 2C-D (and probably both 2C-B and 2C-D together) next time I get some. Maybe try it with acid too if I get enough to cover it all. Have also mixed it with other dissociatives (ketamine and 3-MeO-PCE - ketamine throughout and added 3-MeO-PCE to the mix a few hours into the session) with great success. Could definitely see it going well with 6-APB but don't know if there is potential for dodgy interactions with that one.


----------



## newworldorder

does anyone have any experience with mixing MDMA with MXE ?


----------



## Hijack1968

First off hello to all the bluelighters.
 I've been reading the reports on aMT+MXE and I thought i would add my expierience of these two chems.
 I've tried this combo 3 times now and although it's 'one crazy ride' i've enjoyed the trip very much. Hav'nt been to place like that since the days of doing 3 black microdots, although i only comparing to lsd because of the visuals and confusion that can be felt with this. It is a totaly diferent animal IMO, much nicer cleaner feeling.
 First test was 35mg aMT in a shot of southern comfort(seemed to dissolve ok) left a few flakes after stiring (might just have been impurity left).waited till it seemed it had platued, 2 hours approx, then administered 35mg MXE sub-lingual, with another 35mg an hour later. Great night on my own listening to music and watched a film 'the expendables' which had me in stiches all the way though, watching stallone in a cartoon like performance v funny, not seen film before and not a clue what was going on in it.
 Second time was with a friend who wanted to try it so there was going to be 2 of us so upped the dose a bit and went for stacking the peaks (lol what was i thinking) 45mg aMT followed by 40mg MXE an hour later and 40mg MXE an hour after that............OMG this was so much stronger than first test how do i describe this one........alice through the looking glass wraped in marsh mellow stuck in the matrix. 
 Glad a friend was with me, manage to stay in good place most of the time and got pulled out when things got tooo wiered. Friend  was displaying some split personalities, 1 minute bernard manning, then noel coward and then ray winston (lol scarey) but he seemed to calm down when introduce to the xmas tree (1 of those fiber optic things) which seemed be be alive.
 Third test was smaller 20mg aMT, 20mg MXE 1 hour later
This was still a nice place more like an evening getting fairly smashed but leaveing you in full control and with a total grip on the situation.Still good visuals and was able to follow a film this time.
 Will post some more if i find anything worth adding.
Hope this helps people decide whats best for them and stops someone going too overboard on their first go.......happy days....%)


----------



## Incunabula

Yesterday I finaly got to try some MXE, and to be honest I wasn´t that impressed. At times I was bored, other times just annoyed with the effects.

I started out by taking 28 mg sublingual. After 1 hour I got impatient, and because I thought I really didn´t felt anything, I snorted an additional 16 milligrams. After that, things started getting weird quickly.

I tried to watch the Chinese movie “Fallen Angels” by Wong Kar Wai, it proved to be a bad choice. Even when I´m sober I am having an extremely hard time understanding the plot in his movies. Still I was sucked into it´s bleak and cold atmosphere. Didn´t like it actually…..

I tried to watch some other movies, but that failed aswell. 
In the end I watched Star wars, episode 1: the phantom menace, and I just thought the effects were really bad. Completely cheesy.
It was like I could see the crummy latex masks, the people  who were dressed up like aliens, were wearing. And I could totally see that Yoda was just a puppet. 
Also picture quality seemed worse when on MXE. Much more pixelated.

Coming down, I went for a long walk, it was 3:30 AM, and the streets were completely empty. It was pretty cool actually. Best part of the trip. We got lots of snow here, so that was nice.

It´s not that I wouldn´t repeat taking MXE again, but I think I would like to either mix it with a psychedelic (4-aco-dmt maybe) or I would double the dose, in the hope of getting a more immersive experience. I must say that all in all it was a lot less psychedelic than I expected.

I want to add that I am not really that experienced with dissociatives. I take a little ket now and then, but never really “hole” with it. And I tried DXM once, but that´s a long time ago now.


----------



## leiphos

Fagott said:


> Yesterday I finaly got to try some MXE, and to be honest I wasn´t that impressed. At times I was bored, other times just annoyed with the effects.
> 
> I started out by taking 28 mg sublingual. After 1 hour I got impatient, and because I thought I really didn´t felt anything, I snorted an additional 16 milligrams. After that, things started getting weird quickly.
> 
> I tried to watch the Chinese movie “Fallen Angels” by Wong Kar Wai, it proved to be a bad choice. Even when I´m sober I am having an extremely hard time understanding the plot in his movies. Still I was sucked into it´s bleak and cold atmosphere. Didn´t like it actually…..
> 
> I tried to watch some other movies, but that failed aswell.
> In the end I watched Star wars, episode 1: the phantom menace, and I just thought the effects were really bad. Completely cheesy.
> It was like I could see the crummy latex masks, the people  who were dressed up like aliens, were wearing. And I could totally see that Yoda was just a puppet.
> Also picture quality seemed worse when on MXE. Much more pixelated.
> 
> Coming down, I went for a long walk, it was 3:30 AM, and the streets were completely empty. It was pretty cool actually. Best part of the trip. We got lots of snow here, so that was nice.
> 
> It´s not that I wouldn´t repeat taking MXE again, but I think I would like to either mix it with a psychedelic (4-aco-dmt maybe) or I would double the dose, in the hope of getting a more immersive experience. I must say that all in all it was a lot less psychedelic than I expected.
> 
> I want to add that I am not really that experienced with dissociatives. I take a little ket now and then, but never really “hole” with it. And I tried DXM once, but that´s a long time ago now.



actually Yoda was CGI


----------



## Shambles

Really, really, _really_ bad CGI.


----------



## Albion

Combining MXE with Star Wars: Episode I seems to be a dangerous combo. Causes grumpiness and appalling image quality.


----------



## iHaveKnownAndLoved

I've had Methoxetamie 3 times with alcohol, at doses of ~50mg, 75mg, and 100mg and never had ill effects. None of these times I would say I was 'drunk', probably somewhere around 8 units had been consumed.

I've also had ~40mg of Methoxeticyclidine once while quite drunk. Probably more like 20 units, consumed over a period of about 8 hours though, with the 3-Meo-PCE taken at the end of those 8 hours, and no further alcohol consumed.

None of these occassions have resulted in any ill effects whatsoever.


----------



## nomy

Fagott said:


> I tried to watch the Chinese movie “Fallen Angels” by Wong Kar Wai, it proved to be a bad choice. Even when I´m sober I am having an extremely hard time understanding the plot in his movies. Still I was sucked into it´s bleak and cold atmosphere. Didn´t like it actually…..
> 
> I tried to watch some other movies, but that failed aswell.
> In the end I watched Star wars, episode 1: the phantom menace, and I just thought the effects were really bad. Completely cheesy.
> It was like I could see the crummy latex masks, the people  who were dressed up like aliens, were wearing. And I could totally see that Yoda was just a puppet.
> Also picture quality seemed worse when on MXE. Much more pixelated.



With respect mate, that entertainment package with just about any drugs would cause an argument in my brain.


----------



## Shambles

Hahahaha! _Phantom Menace_ was barely tolerable when I saw it at the cinema smacked off me tits. Can't imagine how shite it would be on psyches/dissociatives :D


----------



## nanoshot

Fagott said:


> Yesterday I finaly got to try some MXE, and to be honest I wasn´t that impressed. At times I was bored, other times just annoyed with the effects.
> 
> I started out by taking 28 mg sublingual. After 1 hour I got impatient, and because I thought I really didn´t felt anything, I snorted an additional 16 milligrams. After that, things started getting weird quickly.
> 
> I tried to watch the Chinese movie “Fallen Angels” by Wong Kar Wai, it proved to be a bad choice. Even when I´m sober I am having an extremely hard time understanding the plot in his movies. Still I was sucked into it´s bleak and cold atmosphere. Didn´t like it actually…..
> 
> I tried to watch some other movies, but that failed aswell.
> In the end I watched Star wars, episode 1: the phantom menace, and I just thought the effects were really bad. Completely cheesy.
> It was like I could see the crummy latex masks, the people  who were dressed up like aliens, were wearing. And I could totally see that Yoda was just a puppet.
> Also picture quality seemed worse when on MXE. Much more pixelated.
> 
> Coming down, I went for a long walk, it was 3:30 AM, and the streets were completely empty. It was pretty cool actually. Best part of the trip. We got lots of snow here, so that was nice.
> 
> It´s not that I wouldn´t repeat taking MXE again, but I think I would like to either mix it with a psychedelic (4-aco-dmt maybe) or I would double the dose, in the hope of getting a more immersive experience. I must say that all in all it was a lot less psychedelic than I expected.
> 
> I want to add that I am not really that experienced with dissociatives. I take a little ket now and then, but never really “hole” with it. And I tried DXM once, but that´s a long time ago now.



Whats 28mg sublingual and then a measily 16mg an hour later going to do?? And then you try to watch a movie? You need to take a bigger dose up front all at once, relax on the couch in a semi dark room with colored lights and candles while listening to some type of repetitious K-hole music playing in your headphones with your eyes shut so it takes you on a journey. You didn't do enough up front and you were trying to understand a movie? Set the mood..


----------



## Mercc96

yeah screw being itty bitty about it (unless you havnt already taken an allergy dose) hoover up a sizeable amount to your preference. Sit or lay in a nice dark room, I find mxe NEEDS music other wise i feel rather empty and just cotch about enjoying the ride. If you need to top up , just top up with small mgs. I love this substance, I love how gentle it is, and lets you control the ride. But I once took it for granted and had a pretty tough time.


----------



## Delsyd

iHaveKnownAndLoved said:


> I've had Methoxetamie 3 times with alcohol, at doses of ~50mg, 75mg, and 100mg and never had ill effects. None of these times I would say I was 'drunk', probably somewhere around 8 units had been consumed.
> 
> I've also had ~40mg of Methoxeticyclidine once while quite drunk. Probably more like 20 units, consumed over a period of about 8 hours though, with the 3-Meo-PCE taken at the end of those 8 hours, and no further alcohol consumed.
> 
> None of these occassions have resulted in any ill effects whatsoever.



im just quoting this because i love your name.


----------



## Saucy

http://www.slashfilm.com/watch-this-70-minute-video-review-of-star-wars-the-phantom-menace/


----------



## Opiyumphile

change-jug said:


> I just got some today! However before I do any I would like to know if anyone thinks that there would be any interactions with suboxone?



I have tried MXE twice now and I was reminded a great deal of that warm opi glow we love so much. (and I take 2-4mgs Bupe daily)
I wrote a report in the Bupe/MXE threadhere.
Honestly I can't see how my MXE experience could be any better by not being on Subs. I don't know the whole story on the pharmacodynamics/kinetics of MXE but so far as I can tell Bupe has no effect on it.


----------



## dumbstruck

Mercc96 said:


> yeah screw being itty bitty about it (unless you havnt already taken an allergy dose) hoover up a sizeable amount to your preference. Sit or lay in a nice dark room, I find mxe NEEDS music other wise i feel rather empty and just cotch about enjoying the ride. If you need to top up , just top up with small mgs. I love this substance, I love how gentle it is, and lets you control the ride. But I once took it for granted and had a pretty tough time.



I second this. Doses under 25-30 mg insufflated I and others I have shared with find the experience uninteresting and unproductive. But that changes radically by the time I hit 40-50 and lie down with a mindfold and some tunes. For those into this kind of experience, check out The Psychedelic Avengers and the Curse of the Universe for a 70 minute romp through your subconscious. Just look up the track list and tell me it won't be phenomenal! You can thank me after you experience it


----------



## Opiyumphile

dumbstruck said:


> I second this. Doses under 25-30 mg insufflated I and others I have shared with find the experience uninteresting and unproductive. But that changes radically by the time I hit 40-50 and lie down with a mindfold and some tunes. For those into this kind of experience, check out The Psychedelic Avengers and the Curse of the Universe for a 70 minute romp through your subconscious. Just look up the track list and tell me it won't be phenomenal! You can thank me after you experience it



That's interesting. I've only done 25 milligrams once and 35 milligrams once(both intranasal) and uninteresting/unproductive are the last words I would use to describe it.  I really enjoy the low dose effects actually. 
I wonder if my being on Buprenorphine is somehow potentiating the experience or at least certain aspects of the experience? Maybe with the Bupe and Norbuprenorphine blocking/occupying the opioid receptors the Methoxetamine has no choice but to move on to the other receptors that mediate its other effects. Of course that's just wild, mostly uninformed, speculation. 

I don't know...Once I do get to the dose where walking is out of the question maybe I too will share your sentiment. 

Oh and thanks for the music suggestion. Since trying this I have been looking for something I can put on that I won't have to mess with for over an hour.


----------



## dtfcreal

JSPete said:


> Combining MXE with Star Wars: Episode I seems to be a dangerous combo. Causes grumpiness and appalling image quality.



Funny thing. One time on a dxm trip I watched the first three movies in a row. Was completely content and happy through them all. I got really into it.


----------



## Hijack1968

JSPete said:


> Combining MXE with Star Wars: Episode I seems to be a dangerous combo. Causes grumpiness and appalling image quality.


  hahaha, agreed.This is 1 combo ill try to stay clear of..


----------



## amanitadine

Opiyumphile said:


> That's interesting. I've only done 25 milligrams once and 35 milligrams once(both intranasal) and uninteresting/unproductive are the last words I would use to describe it.  I really enjoy the low dose effects actually.
> I wonder if my being on Buprenorphine is somehow potentiating the experience or at least certain aspects of the experience? Maybe with the Bupe and Norbuprenorphine blocking/occupying the opioid receptors the Methoxetamine has no choice but to move on to the other receptors that mediate its other effects. Of course that's just wild, mostly uninformed, speculation.
> 
> I don't know...Once I do get to the dose where walking is out of the question maybe I too will share your sentiment.
> 
> Oh and thanks for the music suggestion. Since trying this I have been looking for something I can put on that I won't have to mess with for over an hour.



Wild speculation indeed. have you taken any other NMDA antagonists? The effects you are feeling are due primarily to  Methoxetamine's NMDA  antagonism. The mu agonist effects are quite slight, and certainly overpowered by any amount of buprenorphine.  But it _is_ a grand feeling, no?


----------



## dumbstruck

Opiyumphile said:


> That's interesting. I've only done 25 milligrams once and 35 milligrams once(both intranasal) and uninteresting/unproductive are the last words I would use to describe it.



Perhaps I was a bit rash in my description. When used with another person, and therefore tied a bit to reality and unable to let go so much, both people experienced just a somewhat annoying but neutral head buzz (normal for NMDA antagonists) and a clean dissociation. From my personal perspective, and my friends comments, the headspace did not provide its own euphoria and was not particularly suited to this use. There wasn't much to work with just chatting or tossing something purdy on to watch. I have only tried it twice in smaller doses with other people. It is possible I don't get much of the mu agonist effect due to my habitual kratom use, and therefore lose a bit of the low dose magic.

Smaller doses by myself, however, I do find useful. I certainly don't notice any of the opiate glow I hear about. But lying down with headphones and a blindfold, even with awareness of body, is an expansive and interesting experience -- the head buzz disappears. But without these tools I find myself focused on a head buzz without much to it. Medium level doses (30mg) can be entertaining improvising finding entertainment and such, but mostly just a slightly manic, slightly confusing, and mostly unproductive experience. Sure it is a kind of fun thing to do, but did I get anything out of it? Low dose ketamine has a significant tranquilizing effect that allows low doses to be useful in numerous other ways. Methoxetamine lacking this really leaves me with the impression that it is a rather clean feeling NMDA antagonist, with little other effect. And for me the bread and butter of NMDA antagonism, non-mixed anyhow, is deep consciousness exploration.

So there just isn't that much going on at the lower doses, for myself at least, without a bit of coaxing. To be honest I have not tried a higher dose without using the blindfold/music combo at least partially during the night. Workable confusion is an apt enough term for the periods without pre-planned musical or visual absorption. Conscious heaven is apt enough for the periods with a mindfold and appropriate music. (edit: The mindfold is somewhat important. It has spaces for you to open your eyes without your eyelashes or eyes touching anything. You forget you are wearing it and often will not know if you have your eyes open or closed. It even blocks out bright daylight astoundingly well. The last thing one wants is their body calling back to them from beyond unnecessarily. Designed by Alex Grey, interestingly)

@Opiyumphile. Hope you enjoy it, it is PERFECT for the methoxetamine experience. I blew a friends bloody mind with it and at 29 he thought he'd seen everything. The first track is more of a traditional song than most of the others, so don't think you know the whole cd from the first one. I like it that way because it kinda eases you out from waking consciousness while your effects come up. You may have noticed on the above link they also released a 2cd album in the same vein a couple years later. I haven't tried it yet but I imagine 130 or so minutes of greatness.

Another music recommendation. Don't knock it until you've tried it. The LOTR soundtrack. Hours and hours long and I only recognized a few brief parts and they were mostly far into the CD. It is a great soundtrack for your mind to make up epic stories and feelings with.


----------



## Psiclo

Forget the movies and try a girlfriend instead.
Not necessarily a sexual experience, but very sensual.
We normally start with 60mg each (Sub-lingual) then top up with another 40mg about an hour in.
You need to get the music and lighting right, candles are good, lots of candles.


----------



## Incunabula

nanoshot said:


> Whats 28mg sublingual and then a measily 16mg an hour later going to do?? And then you try to watch a movie? You need to take a bigger dose up front all at once, relax on the couch in a semi dark room with colored lights and candles while listening to some type of repetitious K-hole music playing in your headphones with your eyes shut so it takes you on a journey. You didn't do enough up front and you were trying to understand a movie? Set the mood..


Yeh, this is what I will do the next time. Was just being cautious the first time trying a new drug. But now I know that at that level it definetely wasn´t satisfying my expectations. Going to step it up next time. 

And yeah, I think phantom menace sucks bad aswell, no matter what I´m on. MXE just made it even worse actually.


----------



## Mediajunkie

Thinking about plugging. When taken sublingual my whole face numbs dumb like it would be coke. Is it similar effects in the ass? Would not enjoy the inability to keep the MXE inside.


----------



## davem

I'll re-iterate what I've said before - I do have wonderful evenings on aMT (15mg sublingual) then a couple of hours later MXE (15mg sublingual). The aMt is a little slack in coming up, but gets there eventually, then the MXE takes it to a whole different place - lots of fun, loved up, love music, get a bit of the aMT 'inappropriate smiling', which is always fun...and seems to go on for hours...maybe I'm just hyper-susceptible to it...or maybe it's just the fact that I've never slammed the K.
Anyways, all that has been at home so far and I would definitely love to try it out dancing, so, with NYE coming up and I'm booked into a barn and marquees in a field in the middle of nowhere with lots of like minded folk and my favourite musical styles, should I go with this combo, which seems to hold great promise, or try out 2c-i + MXE in a similar way, i.e. low doses, 2c-i first, MXT couple of hours later. I haven't tried much 2c-i yet as it seems to last too long for me to get on with my normal everyday, but NYE is going to be a good long session, so stand a chance of being on the way down before leaving.
Views please - 2c-i + MXE....    8D 

Also, there's a chance there might be some MDMA abouts too - any probs with throwing this in the mix?


----------



## deano88

i really don't see the big fuss in a drug that just turns you into a spastic with the memory of a goldfish. horribal stuff tried it twice now in small and high doses and hated it. was the first time i tried any dissociative and will be the last too.

i like being mashed but i also like to think straight to a certain extent this stuff just had me walking round the house like a mental patient wondering what hte fuck just happened! lol never again


----------



## Albion

deano88 said:


> i really don't see the big fuss in a drug that just turns you into a spastic with the memory of a goldfish. horribal stuff tried it twice now in small and high doses and hated it. was the first time i tried any dissociative and will be the last too.
> 
> i like being mashed but i also like to think straight to a certain extent this stuff just had me walking round the house like a mental patient wondering what hte fuck just happened! lol never again



I love how this drug has me walking round the house like a mental patient wondering what hte fuck just happened!


One man's junk is another man's treasure.


----------



## Hijack1968

davem said:


> I'll re-iterate what I've said before - I do have wonderful evenings on aMT (15mg sublingual) then a couple of hours later MXE (15mg sublingual). The aMt is a little slack in coming up, but gets there eventually, then the MXE takes it to a whole different place



I'm with you dave both of these are great on their own but the two together seem to be made for each other. All you need to decide is how far out of your tree you want to be thrown. 15mg of each at the intervals you state is pleasant. 40+mg is a total mind fcuk. If you go for a second MXE boost prepare to go into orbit....


----------



## Hijack1968

deano88 said:


> walking round the house like a mental patient wondering what hte fuck just happened!



LOL...... a good analogy of stepping out of the bubble to take a piss....


----------



## mr.mackey

JSPete said:


> I love how this drug has me walking round the house like a mental patient wondering what hte fuck just happened!
> 
> 
> One man's junk is another man's treasure.



Agreed, it produced in me such a profound sense of disorientation, quite similar but very distinct from ketamine. The first time my friend and I IM'd 30mg after about 30 minutes we both sat up, grinned at each other and my friend said "what in the? Why did we? what are drugs?" which prompted a fit of hysterical laughter. the sense of removal and detachment is so unlike any other drug, even other dissociatives for me


----------



## nanoshot

JSPete said:


> I love how this drug has me walking round the house like a mental patient wondering what hte fuck just happened!
> 
> 
> One man's junk is another man's treasure.




I second that! I'll (try) to walk around the house like a total idiot.. Anytime on dissassociatives.. ANYTIME..


----------



## Mercc96

so im not the only one?8)


----------



## knock

NNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

You're not.


----------



## Mercc96

I think we should host a disassociative zombie march through london...


----------



## Hijack1968

I think there been a lot of mental patient wanderings going on this xmas


----------



## Hijack1968

Mercc96 said:


> I think we should host a disassociative zombie march through london...



ive had similar thoughts of 'what if everyone did this stuff.' what a fucked a place we'd be in


----------



## Mercc96

28 raves later


----------



## Shambles

^ Bwahahahaha! 

I found it way less mental patientesque than ketamine, personally. I could move about with relative ease really. On high (but sub-hole) doses of ket I look like a robot trying to tightrope walk across an ice rink on rollerskates.


----------



## Hijack1968

mercc96 said:


> 28 raves later



hahahaha.. )


----------



## Mercc96

Well I perceive that i can walk reasonably well on mxe, its just the whole confusion/ mental patient look really. Especially at high doses


----------



## Hijack1968

when i try to walk its like im a puppet and some mad bastard is pulling the strings. dont know if the aMT is helping. I think not


----------



## leiphos

what experiences have any of you had combining this material with a stimulant drug?


----------



## Methox23

Has anyone answered the door whilst on this stuff, so freaky lol... i wasnt sure what i just did 30 seconds after getting the door, wondering if i hallucinated all of it lol... its one crazy drug... mental patient loooled when i read this


----------



## Hijack1968

leiphos said:


> what experiences have any of you had combining this material with a stimulant drug?



im no chemist but i read something about being a big no no to use SSRI's with this.Something about dopamine/serotonin building up to dangerously high level's.
 I could be wrong, if so if one of the more technicaly minded posters can set me stright it would help me as well.


----------



## newworldorder

Hijack1968 said:


> im no chemist but i read something about being a big no no to use SSRI's with this.Something about dopamine/serotonin building up to dangerously high level's.
> I could be wrong, if so if one of the more technicaly minded posters can set me stright it would help me as well.



[please could someone give some views n this. Am planning a new years eve MDMA night followed by MXE in the morning . I find K is great on an MDMA comedwn and wonder if MXE will be the same?


----------



## Hijack1968

Hijack1968 said:


> im no chemist but i read something about being a big no no to use SSRI's with this.Something about dopamine/serotonin building up to dangerously high level's.
> I could be wrong, if so if one of the more technicaly minded posters can set me stright it would help me as well.



OK ive gone back to looking at where i got this from and it was from an aMT as a MAOI which stated.

Avoid mixing MAOIs and SSRIs. 
This can lead to serotonin syndrome and can be dangerous.

Do not mix MAOIs with Stimulants (including MDMA).
This can lead to hypertensive crisis and can be deadly.

SSRIs in Combination with MDMA
Generally reduces the effects of the MDMA significantly.

SSRIs in Combination with Psychedelics
Generally reduce the effects of the psychedelic a bit.

MAOIs in Combination with Psychedelics
Generally increase the effects of the psychedelic significantly. Be extremely careful.

My apologies for the confusion, I was researching both MXE and aMT before ordering and it was said that aMT had MAOI properties.
As far as MXE goes ive read nothing about it being an MAOI..


----------



## Shambles

Just to point out that aMT is indeed a weak MAOi - thought to have approximately the same level of MAOi properties as amphetamine, I believe - so is not quite the same as mixing a full-on MAOi with stuff which really can be a lethal combo. Have combined what Erowid describes a "Heavy Dose" (smoked not oral if that makes a difference) with 300-350ug of acid and a gram of MDMA (the latter dosed over a night, not a single megadose - not quite that silly) together before with not so much of a hint of SS or any bad effects whatsoever. Was actually just about the most fun it's possible to have tripping... but that doesn't mean it's definitely safe to combine with serotoninny stuff. At such high doses you would expect at least some hint of problems if it was very likely though, perhaps.


----------



## Hijack1968

Thanks for clearing that up Shambles.
 So what would be your opinion on the class of MXE, would it come under Psychedelics
 or one of the other classes in the way it acts on the brain ?


----------



## Shambles

I'd say it was definitely a straight dissociative with some slight opiod effects. Whether or not you class dissociatives as psyches is another matter. I do and it is definitely one with far more "classical" psychedelic effects than most, I'd say. Personally I would be quite happy to combine with pretty much anything - would treat it like ket really - but am no chemistry expert so the chemistry bods may know better.


----------



## Albion

I would say MXE is quite psychedelic. The M-Hole experience, including total ego loss and vivid runaway thoughts, is a fully blown trip to the Earth's core.

It also causes hallucinations....not colourful pretty melty ones, but matrix-like visual distortions.


----------



## Mr.Toad

Methoxetamine puts me in a mindstate where I feel completely in balance with my most inner feelings. It's really weird because at the same time you have trouble with pin pointing the exact feeling or though you want to process. But even so It still feels amazing. 

This is opposed to any other feeling I have had and far away from the general empathogen feeling you get from for instance MDMA or cocaine.

Have any others felt that?


----------



## Hijack1968

Well it seems the general opinion is that this is more a pshyc. In terms of adding on top of a stim im unsure as to if ill try, it all bepends on what the stim is. If its of the ssri variety, personaly i wouldnt, as i have been known on more than one instance to be affected with heavy paranoia to the point of checking the wall for hidden microphones thinking that im being monitored by authorities. This a place i want to stay away from when going to where this takes me. So far ive not had any bad expiriences in that direction with MXE and thats where i want it to stay.


----------



## Shambles

SSRIs aren't stims they're prescription antidepressants - Prozac and relatives. They tend to kill the effects of most psyches (well, the phen variety) and MDMA. Never heard of them being dangerous to mix so much as pointless cos they just cancel them out. Dissociatives are not amongst the drugs that SSRIs kill though. Again, not a chemistry expert so there may be problems with some drugs and not much is known for sure about Methox interactions so far. Probably best to avoid either way.


----------



## Mercc96

MXE is defintly a physcidelic. Ego loss, slight hallucinations and other things like that


----------



## Shambles

Those are the effects most associated with dissociatives more so than psychedelics. Personally I do think of dissociatives as being psychedelic but some see them as being very different and wouldn't class any dissociatives as being psychedelic in the "classical" sense. It's just semantics really. But I would definitely say this is one of the psychedelic dissociatives along with ketamine, PCP and DXM. It's an NMDA agonist which makes it a dissociative from a chemical point of view though.


----------



## davem

Off to watch Tron on low dose subling aMT/MXE now...been warned it's not a great movie - hopefully this combo will help move it in the right direction....if not it's loads of 'inappropriate smiling' at the cinema staff....will report back


----------



## Mercc96

watch out, some say you may get trapped within the grid =0


----------



## leiphos

Last night I tried combining a light dose of MXE with mephedrone, which I snorted once the trip was already underway. Overall it was enjoyable, though the intense stimulant effects from the meph overwhelmed some of the subtleties of the MXE, reducing it at times to a kind of dissociative fog and little more. simultaneously, this "fog" seemed to cancel out the quieter, more psychedelic aspects of the meph, leaving only the sheer euphoric stimulation. However, they both wore off around the same time, and the combined afterglow was pure bliss, almost no "crash" from the meph at all - quite the opposite, in fact.


----------



## Shambles

I greatly dislike ket + meph... but ain't exactly fond of meph anyway. Wouldn't be a kombo I would bother with. Plenty folks  their meph and plenty of them like to kombo it with ket. Imagine this would be fairly similar too.


----------



## Hijack1968

leiphos said:


> Last night I tried combining a light dose of MXE with mephedrone, which I snorted once the trip was already underway. Overall it was enjoyable, though the intense stimulant effects from the meph overwhelmed some of the subtleties of the MXE, reducing it at times to a kind of dissociative fog and little more. simultaneously, this "fog" seemed to cancel out the quieter, more psychedelic aspects of the meph, leaving only the sheer euphoric stimulation. However, they both wore off around the same time, and the combined afterglow was pure bliss, almost no "crash" from the meph at all - quite the opposite, in fact.



Glad to hear it went well.. my caution was down to the mess i got myself into after the drone ban using all that other shite that was brought out like the napherone untill i finaly said 'thats it never again.'
I'll have to see what the repots are like on this MPA before trying another amphet style stim, maybe there's a chance of getting that nice buzz again


----------



## davem

Mercc96 said:


> watch out, some say you may get trapped within the grid =0




Oh yeah, that worked!! most enjoyable film  - All I'd heard was poor reviews but really really enjoyed it and only 4 other folks in the screen!! - God bless poor reviews and excellent chemicals, what a combo!!   (oh yeah, and amazing film making techniques!!)


----------



## Mercc96

MPA trip reports on other forums are not positive


----------



## abrad84

What exactly has MPA got to do with MXE? There's a thread on MPA in OD. May I suggest that you discuss it there?


----------



## abrad84

Who mentioned combining it with MPA? And I think discussing that organistion would be forbidden as it leads to sources so easily. This is the MXE thread so it surely should be about MXE and MXE in combination with other compounds. It has nothing to do with what the vendors supplying it are up to.

Of course if anyone has combined MXE and MPA I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## davem

Hijack1968 said:


> Glad to hear it went well.. my caution was down to the mess i got myself into after the drone ban using all that other shite that was brought out like the napherone untill i finaly said 'thats it never again.'
> I'll have to see what the repots are like on this MPA before trying another amphet style stim, maybe there's a chance of getting that nice buzz again




errrr.....seemed to be the way this was heading, more so with the post that Hijack was responding to.....

God I wish MDPV hadn't been caught up in the UK banfest - saddest day of 2010 for me RC-wise

MXE sooooooo much fun, amazing potentiator at low doses (10-15mg) love it!!! (validating entry in this thread x )


----------



## Albion

I think with the RC scene, and legal highs in general, comes Bluelight's greatest problem. Vendor talk leads to sourcing which leads to people acquiring drugs. But because we can't highlight which vendors are legit and which aren't, people are running into serious harm, which goes against bluelight's ethos as a harm reduction forum....


----------



## Blowmonkey

There are other places where you can discuss and/or confirm vendor legitimacy. This is not it. If you can find vendors, you can easily find those places. Google is your friend.


> just think it shouldn't be overlooked as damage limitation / access to pharmaceutical grade chems rather than something that some knobhead capitalist has dreamt up in his back room on the back of a fagpacket etc



If you truly believe those hyped up UK vendors with bells and whistles on their sites are the only ones who could acquire "pharmaceutical grade" chemicals, then you're mistaken. It's simply a marketing trick.

Just delete that link, it's not allowed.


----------



## davem

JSPete said:


> I think with the RC scene, and legal highs in general, comes Bluelight's greatest problem. Vendor talk leads to sourcing which leads to people acquiring drugs. But because we can't highlight which vendors are legit and which aren't, people are running into serious harm, which goes against bluelight's ethos as a harm reduction forum....




yup (sigh....)


----------



## davem

Blowmonkey said:


> There are other places where you can discuss and/or confirm vendor legitimacy. This is not it. If you can find vendors, you can easily find those places. Google is your friend.
> 
> 
> If you truly believe those hyped up UK vendors with bells and whistles on their sites are the only ones who could acquire "pharmaceutical grade" chemicals, then you're mistaken. It's simply a marketing trick.
> 
> Just delete that link, it's not allowed.




Apologies- please excuse my naivete - old but not wise  All gone now, sorry.

Didn't think they were the ONLY ones, but if they are forming an organisation that may be self-policing and guard against scammers and rip-off merchants....got to be a move in the right direction......probably


----------



## Shambles

The name & shame shonky vendors = harm reduction argument has been going on for as long as BL has existed. There is good reason for it not being allowed and it certainly isn't HR. Just look at what happens to many sites that go down that line - it just ends up with nothing but shills posting bullshit bigging up the site they shill for and posting false reports slagging off rival sites product. It doesn't work and would see BL shut down rapidly. It's a silly argument made by folks who ignore the bigger picture. And, as mentioned, there are plenty of other sites where you can discuss that stuff.


----------



## abrad84

Now that those posts have vanished it appears that I am talking to myself :D


----------



## hamhurricane

Just a quick note, there is much discussion about how the 3-methoxylated arylcyclohexlamines produce opioid effects, but there is little scientific evidence to support this. A friend recently had 3-MeO-PCP screened at the µ-opioid receptor and found its affinity to be totally insignificant. This is not to say that MXE is not euphoric or habituating, but that it's probably producing said effects through NMDA-antagonism. 

Also it is often repeated on bluelight that ketamine's urinary bladder toxicity is produced by norketamine, does anyone know why this is? Because all signs show that MXE will produce 3-MeO-deschloro-norketamine as a metabolite in addition to 3-OH-deschloro-norketamine, albeit in much smaller quantities! Only something to consider with very heavy use.


----------



## amanitadine

^^^ This. I keep saying that a 3-Meo group produces very little  mu agonism, but people really seem to like the idea of methoxetamine having opioid effects. I don't feel it all, personally, and even if so at the neglible mu agonism would be greatly overshadowed by the much more in your face NMDA antagonism. Now, a 3-HO is another story.....(480x the mu agonism of unsubstituted PCP, putting it roughly on par with morphine I believe?)

And yeah, the n-dealkylation will produce the "norketamin"  metabolite in most of these analogs. And the jury is still out as to why it is such a bladder irritant as far as I know...


----------



## Albion

Well I guess if methoxetamine has no opioid effect, we shouldn't have to worry about tolerance, dependence and withdrawals. Yay!

Also fairly sure MXE has irritated my bladder. When I'm on it, I constantly need to piss, and it feels a tad painful. Even on the days after use, urination is not the treat it once was.


----------



## Shambles

JSPete said:


> Well I guess if methoxetamine has no opioid effect, we shouldn't have to worry about tolerance, dependence and withdrawals. Yay!



Cos ketamine/PCP/other dissociative of choice addiction is so much fun, eh? 

Heavy use of MXE or any other dissociative will produce tolerance, dependence, withdrawals amongst other joyous and lovely things of wonder. Don't need opioids to produce addiction and all the surrounding ick.


----------



## Delsyd

also abuse of dissociatives is likely to leave you delusional for a while. And there may be physical ailments we're not yet aware off such as Ketamines Bladder issues.

You fuckin kids, just respect the drugs you take or theyll fuck you.


----------



## Mercc96

guys,i've been having a drink but not feeling much. Any advice on safe use with alcholol i know it doesn't go well but i'm bored of booze tbh. Or just not a great idea overall, bearing in mind this is my first time mixing mxe with anything other then phenibut.


----------



## Delsyd

you made that same post about an hour ago, lol


----------



## Shambles

A lil light dissociative abuse never hurt anyone - who says it fucks with your faculties just a tad, eh? :D


----------



## Delsyd

if its light it isnt so abusive 

we dont want to see kidsw running around the streets naked, prophesizing and punching cops. Its too cold to be naked this time of year, it'd get so shriveled it would hurt


----------



## Shambles

Wise words, Delsyd. Take note, kiddiez wiv toyz 

They do make very entertaining YouTube clips though.


----------



## Albion

Argh I forgot ketamine was horribly addictive  And delusions too?

Looks like I'm condemned to running around the streets naked, prophesizing and punching cops...painfully shrivelled.

Sigh...


----------



## Delsyd

Out of all the drugs ive tried, and ive tried almost all of em, ketamine was the most addictive.
I have a feeling MXE will be similar for me and many others.


----------



## Albion

Delsyd said:


> Out of all the drugs ive tried, and ive tried almost all of em, ketamine was the most addictive.
> I have a feeling MXE will be similar for me and many others.



Besides MXE provides that wonderful warm glow. If ketamine is addictive without that feeling of contentment, then MXE could actually take the crown for addiction potential.


----------



## Mercc96

one mini trip report. A few carslbergs+magners+vodka shots+passoa shots+ etc. Plus 10mg-20mg of mxe is pretty fun. Lots of laughter good times and good food.Happy nye


----------



## leiphos

this addiction you're talking about comes for me mostly at small doses, though I haven't got extremely high yet. But 10mg intranasal has a definite stimulant effect for me and gives me a hypomanic urge to clean, organize, write or otherwise be obsessive/productive. I have bipolar disorder, but I think the stimulant side of this drug is probably real for everyone - and it makes it feel very practical, which bolsters my justification for using. addiction schematic, methinks.


----------



## Mercc96

I find that its rather moreish for me, but not because its addictive as such. Its just rather enjoyable.


----------



## abore

I had a wonderful binge with IM'ing this stuff.  It felt like it lasted a few years, but I know it was just a few days.  At one point my girlfriend was off work so I stopped for the day and just picked up where I left off the next night.  The afterglow is great and lasts until I get some sleep.  I ran out a couple days ago and I'm back to normal completely.  No overwhelming desire to use other than knowing that it's a really fun/deep chemical, and absolutely nothing that could be considered physical withdrawal.  (we're only talking a few days of use though.. but I was constantly either holing or in-between holes)

I loved reading about people not knowing what was going on when they were on this stuff, because that was the common theme of the few days I was going pretty crazy with the stuff.  My girlfriend liked the stuff too, though at the tail-end of a re-dose she did throw up.  Also, just to mention (and this might be common sense) don't mix this with anything that would depress your breathing very much.  I had a very unpleasant (labored, conscious breathing, kept thinking I was forgetting to breathe..) experience after taking a couple OTC sleeping pills trying to pass out at a reasonable hour the night before my girlfriend was off work.


----------



## nanoshot

Delsyd said:


> Out of all the drugs ive tried, and ive tried almost all of em, ketamine was the most addictive.
> I have a feeling MXE will be similar for me and many others.



It may be addictive in your mind, but thank God it's not addictive where you need it to function like pain pill addicts need pain pills just to be normal, and if they don't have them they feel like they are crawling out of thier skin. Could you imagine going into work and having ketamine withdraws and needing to IM 100mg of ketamine just to function at your job? Not possible..and never will happen.. I LOVE dissassociates!


----------



## amanitadine

^^^^ It is quite possible, and not all that unheard of. While it takes some serious, determined effort () to develop a nasty _physical_ addiction to ketamine or PCP or such, it does happen, and it is _most_ unpleasant. I have read bona-fide reports of people needing upwards of 7 grams a day of ketamine to _function. Strange but true.......There have been a lot of people on this site over the years who have battled terrible addictions to ketamine, both mental and physical.

And while the nature of the physical dependence isn't as straightforward and cut and dry as opioids, it is real, and addicts in withdrawal are show alot of the same symptoms as opioid withdrawal: tremors, goose bumps, horrible stomach problems, anxiety and malaise, etc etc. And has been stated, the mental addiction to disassociatives is the worst out of any drug I've been addicted to.....even blows the pleasure circuit rewiring of intravenous cocaine outta the water! It was not unheard of to storm into a veterinary clinic into the middle of the night in search of some ketamine..yikes.

For me, methoxetamine is a lot less hedonistic and compulsive than ketamine or PCP or such. In fact, I have yet to redose once after a session....whereas with K and friends I used to do it until it was gone. Guaranteed. It has been a few years since my epic bouts with arylcyclohexylamines, maybe I've grown a bit, but it seems more to me to be the nature of the substance. At least personally. I'm sure some will find it the bees knees and go nuts over it.....luckily it will be somewhat of cost-prohibitive venture. But some have spoken of an anti-addictive nature with MXE, and while I don't know it I would go that far, I would say for me  it is self limiting, and the rewards it provides (especially in relation to self awareness, spiritual growth, and examining my addictive natures, the paths I have taken, mistakes and regrets, and interpersonal relationships....MXE really shines here for me! Beauty!) still outweigh the potential negatives by a long shot. Caution is advised, granted, but I hope it shines in others as it has in  myself.

Have fun, be safe_


----------



## phatboy303

(I've not been keeping up with this thread, but since I've posted the following review onto my trip report i figure its probably ok to post it here too)


Since that first report a few weeks back I've done a fair few experiments with this chemical.

As an old-skool ket-head, I've come to realise how very different this drug is. It's certainly its own thing and should be treated as independently as any other dissociative, irrespective of molecular similarities or marketing strategies.

Aside from the aforementioned opioid effects, there's what I can only really describe as a kind of headrush type effect at higher doses, comparable in some ways to higher dose DXM or Nitrous, yet still kinda different. In comparison to K, sensory distortions seem to be less pronounced but still significant, motor functions and instinctual actions seem to be far more impaired. With K I find I have a sort of autopilot that I can generally trust to function pretty much normally and even perform various mildly complicated tasks, this autopilot is not so good on this stuff, couple of times I've been unable to even make a roll-up at the peak of MXE effects.

By far and away, in my opinion though the greatest difference here is the mania-effect (due to higher levels of DRI antagonism I believe, correct me if I'm wrong). This mania seems to have a really significant, somewhat OCD-like effect which, in the wrong person or the wrong environment, may well prove frightening. For many, like myself, this mania can be quite exciting but may seem odd or irrational to onlookers.

The Mrs has decided quite definitively that she doesn't like this drug and has no wish to ever take it again, she can be a touch on the OCD side herself at the best of times and this mania really doesn't play well with her. Personally I find that provided you have something to focus the mania on then its fine (me and a friend spent well over an hour looking at photos of caves online in a bid to find the perfect party venue). Again, what works for me doesn't necessarily work for everyone.

As far as dosage is concerned, for someone like myself with a fair old K tolerance, 50-100mg lines seems to be a good bet, with a dosage of 200-250mg total in one session as a limit.

I've actually found that infrequent smaller lines (less than 50mg per hour) can be quite pleasant as a little background thing, mild dissociation but with little to no visual/sensory distortion, allowing me to surf the web, watch telly and generally do anything I would normally do (with the obvious exceptions)

I haven't properly mixed this with mephedrone (Mortal Kombat-style) as I get a feeling this one could be quite dangerous, however I have sniffed this coming down from mephedrone and I can confirm that even tiny little bumps of this can be just as effective at combating drone-fiending as regular K.

I've also mixed this with K, I had some not-too-strong stuff that I decided to spice up with a little of this the other night and it sent me right off on one, simultaneously highly enjoyable and disturbingly wrong, definitely stronger than this on its own, but more like this than K. One to be careful with and, I would suggest, one for the more experienced ket-head.

As it stands myself, I feel like I have explored this one pretty thoroughly now, for all its nice quirks and shines, it just doesn't hold a candle to proper K. There is nowhere near as much depth to be found in here as can be found in a good K-hole, and once that initial novelty wears off this one seems very much like a one-trick-pony when compared to its adaptable, enlightening and multi-talented cousin. I can't really see me doing a great deal more of this, maybe the odd line now and then but that's about it.


----------



## Albion

I doubt methoxetamine is anti-addictive, but I think it gives a very satisfying high. Hardly any drugs are satisfying. The drugs that feel like orgasms leave you craving for more (Like MDMA, and I'd imagine strong opiates). The drugs that feel like stimulants leave you chasing the high because you 'aren't quite there yet'.

Methoxetamine doesn't make me react like this at all though. I love it to pieces, I've nearly gotten through 2 grams since it launched, but if it had any sort of compulsive edge to it, trust me those 2 grams would have disappeared within 48 hours. MXE just leaves me satisfied...like a sunday roast.....Enough is as good as a feast.


----------



## Katapult

well, I kinda stayed away from RCs after mephedrone got banned cause I had tried 2 of the *replacements*  with quite horrible outcomes. 
but I need to try this, this one sounds almost too good. so many happy people  i just hope the bit i ordered will be decent quality (well..what means decent actually). I just hope its not crap. I havnt been reading all the 54 pages of this thread but in what I read I dont seem to recall people telling they got crap... will keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

Did you find any decent caves? Are you able to post some links?




phatboy303 said:


> (I've not been keeping up with this thread, but since I've posted the following review onto my trip report i figure its probably ok to post it here too)
> 
> 
> Since that first report a few weeks back I've done a fair few experiments with this chemical.
> 
> As an old-skool ket-head, I've come to realise how very different this drug is. It's certainly its own thing and should be treated as independently as any other dissociative, irrespective of molecular similarities or marketing strategies.
> 
> Aside from the aforementioned opioid effects, there's what I can only really describe as a kind of headrush type effect at higher doses, comparable in some ways to higher dose DXM or Nitrous, yet still kinda different. In comparison to K, sensory distortions seem to be less pronounced but still significant, motor functions and instinctual actions seem to be far more impaired. With K I find I have a sort of autopilot that I can generally trust to function pretty much normally and even perform various mildly complicated tasks, this autopilot is not so good on this stuff, couple of times I've been unable to even make a roll-up at the peak of MXE effects.
> 
> By far and away, in my opinion though the greatest difference here is the mania-effect (due to higher levels of DRI antagonism I believe, correct me if I'm wrong). This mania seems to have a really significant, somewhat OCD-like effect which, in the wrong person or the wrong environment, may well prove frightening. For many, like myself, this mania can be quite exciting but may seem odd or irrational to onlookers.
> 
> The Mrs has decided quite definitively that she doesn't like this drug and has no wish to ever take it again, she can be a touch on the OCD side herself at the best of times and this mania really doesn't play well with her. Personally I find that provided you have something to focus the mania on then its fine (me and a friend spent well over an hour looking at photos of caves online in a bid to find the perfect party venue). Again, what works for me doesn't necessarily work for everyone.
> 
> As far as dosage is concerned, for someone like myself with a fair old K tolerance, 50-100mg lines seems to be a good bet, with a dosage of 200-250mg total in one session as a limit.
> 
> I've actually found that infrequent smaller lines (less than 50mg per hour) can be quite pleasant as a little background thing, mild dissociation but with little to no visual/sensory distortion, allowing me to surf the web, watch telly and generally do anything I would normally do (with the obvious exceptions)
> 
> I haven't properly mixed this with mephedrone (Mortal Kombat-style) as I get a feeling this one could be quite dangerous, however I have sniffed this coming down from mephedrone and I can confirm that even tiny little bumps of this can be just as effective at combating drone-fiending as regular K.
> 
> I've also mixed this with K, I had some not-too-strong stuff that I decided to spice up with a little of this the other night and it sent me right off on one, simultaneously highly enjoyable and disturbingly wrong, definitely stronger than this on its own, but more like this than K. One to be careful with and, I would suggest, one for the more experienced ket-head.
> 
> As it stands myself, I feel like I have explored this one pretty thoroughly now, for all its nice quirks and shines, it just doesn't hold a candle to proper K. There is nowhere near as much depth to be found in here as can be found in a good K-hole, and once that initial novelty wears off this one seems very much like a one-trick-pony when compared to its adaptable, enlightening and multi-talented cousin. I can't really see me doing a great deal more of this, maybe the odd line now and then but that's about it.


----------



## Turing Machine

hamhurricane said:


> Just a quick note, there is much discussion about how the 3-methoxylated arylcyclohexlamines produce opioid effects, but there is little scientific evidence to support this. A friend recently had 3-MeO-PCP screened at the µ-opioid receptor and found its affinity to be totally insignificant. This is not to say that MXE is not euphoric or habituating, but that it's probably producing said effects through NMDA-antagonism.



Well, I'm far from an expert but levomethorphan a structurally similar compound has very minimal MOR activity also, but its metabolite levorphanol is a fairly potent opioid. In the case of methoxetamine or the methoxylated phencyclidine analogs, an O-desmethyl metabolite may explain some of the opioid activity although no opioid agonism would surprise. One possible way to gauge this would be to see if there's an increase in the number of people who report opioid effects, or increase in opioid tolerance after oral or intrarectal use when compared to parenteral use. It would also be interesting to see the 2-ethylamino group replaced with a dimethylaminoethyl group.


----------



## Sancho

This and 6-APB, good idea or bad idea? Just had 50mg of MXE and have some Benzo Fury left over.


----------



## hamhurricane

Turing Machine said:


> In the case of methoxetamine or the methoxylated phencyclidine analogs, an O-desmethyl metabolite may explain some of the opioid activity



Possible, though it is equally likely that the 3-hydroxylated metabolite (if it is indeed produced) would behave as an _antagonist_ at the MOR:



> *On the opioid nature of phencyclidine and its 3-hydroxy derivative*
> 
> Phencyclidine (PCP) and its 3-hydroxy derivative (PCP-3-OH) caused a dose-dependent, naloxone reversible inhibition of the response of the guinea pig ileum to electrical stimulation. Unlike PCP, PCP-3-OH exerted an opioid antagonistic effect in the mouse vas deferens bioassay. Whereas both compounds displayed a high affinity in displacing [3H]SKF-10047 binding to rat brain membranes, PCP-3-OH displayed a high affinity to [3H]morphine receptors also. The mediation of σ- and μ-receptors in the opioid effects of these drugs is discussed.


----------



## amanitadine

^^^^ Well this is interesting. Several of the old classic refs on phencyclidine make mention that an added 3-HO group increases the affinity for the MOR by 4-500x. But I have never seen actual ki values and more importantly never any IC50 data. I suppose high affinity no efficacy makes sense as well with what I've seen. There is a lot of conflicting data on the opioid effects of phencyclidine and its analogs! There aint much to go on with what you listed above, not clear exactly with the scant info. What's the source, I'm curious?


----------



## hamhurricane

Err, the source is "On the opioid nature of phencyclidine and its 3-hydroxy derivative"

I will have the opportunity to chemically analyze and taste a bit of the official MXE batch within the next two weeks, will keep everyone posted.


----------



## Turing Machine

If it is an antagonist it is probably an unusually weak one. I've seen a few reports of opiate addicts taking this compound with no report of precipitated withdrawal. Aside from that paper, does anything else make you think it is just as likely to be an MOR antagonist? I don't know of any N-ethylated MOR antagonists personally. What are your thoughts of sigma receptors producing the effects ascribed to MOR agonism? A lot of what I'm seeing in the reports for this one seem to point in that direction to me.


----------



## hamhurricane

There are also drugs that bind at a given receptor as a silent antagonist. Whatever the case may be with MXE, I think MOR affinity does not play a significant role, though I could be totally wrong. Also, thought it was once classified as such - the sigma receptor is _not_ an opioid receptor - I have no idea how it contributes to the experience because I have never tried a selective sigma agonist.


----------



## Cloudy

ham, I'm having a hard time understanding what makes a silent antagonist special.  I understand that it doesn't have any intrinsic activity at the receptor it binds to, just like any other antagonist.  I also grasp the concepts of the various types of antagonists (competitive, non-competitive, etc.), so is it plainly that the silent antagonist binds to the same binding site at the receptors that agonist ligands bind to, but doesn't prevent the binding action of the said agonist ligand?  So under conditions that no agonist ligands are in the synaptic cleft, or there aren't enough ligands to bind to all the of the available receptors, the silent antagonist remains blockading some or all of the receptor sites, but not causing any changes in activity of a neuron (not preventing an action potential from taking place as no agonist is trying to induce a response).   However, when the agonist ligands flood the synaptic cleft the silent antagonists make way with out preventing the agonist from initiating their biological response, as well as not change the conformation of the receptor, and doesn't alter the response of an neuron from the agonists binding in any way.  So in a sense they don't do anything?   If I am correct, I'm assuming there is no value in investigated silent antagonists/their activity as a silent antagonist at receptor, as there should be none.


----------



## amanitadine

hamhurricane said:


> Err, the source is "On the opioid nature of phencyclidine and its 3-hydroxy derivative"
> .



Err, I _did_ gather that much, was more looking for an author. Couldn't find it by title alone, and it is hard to make much sense out of context and details. 

Thanks!

*edit*  Err...Derrr....Funny how specialized journal ref search engines can bring up nothing and then overlooked google brings it up on the first hit...

Without paying for the full article I still don't know what to conclude. The synopsis  confuses me, and seems to highlight more the differences depending on the substrate used for the assay. The author has done some more work that seems to only blur the line between whether it is an agonist or an antagonist more. (at least for me...but I'm a bit out of my realm here ) I could conclude either?

*Interaction of two phencyclidine opiate-like derivatives with 3H-opioid binding sites*
Nicole Johnson, Yossef Itzhak, and Gavril W. Pasternak

Small modifications of the basic structure of phencyclidine have produced compounds with potent opioid analgesic actions. Detailed competition studies show that two of these phencyclidine derivatives, the 3′-hydroxy and the 4-phenyl-4-hydroxy analogs, displace 3H-opioid binding in a multiphasic manner. Approximately 25% of the total specific binding of all the radiolabeled opioids is displaced by low concentrations of the derivatives while the remainder of the binding is far less sensitive. The inclusion of these derivatives in saturation studies with [3H]dihydromorphine indicate that both compounds interact with highest affinity with μ1 sites. Furthermore, the prior in vivo administration of naloxonazine 24 h earlier reduces the analgesic potency of the 4-phenyl-4-hydroxy compound by 63% supporting a μ1 mechanism of action.

So who knows what this means for methoxetamine. We don't know _if_ it is o-demethylated, or how it is metabolized (save for the speculated N-dealkylation).  I know PCP is hydroxylated at the  4-position (cyclo ring..well, pip ring too but not relevant here..) during its metabolism (as is ketamine) and then conjugated with gluconorate and such. I believe ketamine has been shown to undergo slightly differing metabolic rates and processes for each stereoisomer as well, so we could _assume_ methoxetamine might behave similarly....

 Subjectively, I feel no MOR action....and after as many years as I spent addicted to opioids, my system is pretty gosh darned sensitive. Emphasis on subjectively...

Interesting. Let us know what yr analysis of the "official" methoxetamine turns out. I got a single spot on TLC but that is about where my technology ends. What method did your friend use to screen 3-MeO PCP for MOR activity? Will you repeat this with methoxetamine?

Cheers


----------



## Taoluo

Sancho said:


> This and 6-APB, good idea or bad idea? Just had 50mg of MXE and have some Benzo Fury left over.



Under any circumstances, do. Not. Do. This.

I did 60mg of MXE (with a bit of a tolerance, did it the day earlier as well) when I was just coming down off of a moderate dose of 6-APB. I felt like I was doing permanent damage to myself. I could feel my brain degrading, I thought I'd be mentally impaired for the rest of my life. I've no idea what it was but I just knew something was very wrong with me. I was fine after a night's sleep but this was the first time I thought I was being fatally idiotic with drugs.


----------



## Sancho

I didn't take any 6-APB eventually, thank god.

I have been suffering from a dull aching in my stomach for the past few days though. 

Anybody else had any possible side effects from MXE use?


----------



## Mercc96

Woo, its been big and dandied!. Sacho some people have noticed aching stomach and kidneys when using mxe/ketamine etc, i for one don't know why but i think it might just be part and parcel. Were you taking mxe orally or intranasally?


----------



## Sancho

Mercc96 said:


> Woo, its been big and dandied!. Sacho some people have noticed aching stomach and kidneys when using mxe/ketamine etc, i for one don't know why but i think it might just be part and parcel. Were you taking mxe orally or intranasally?



Intranasally. I thought that was just with long-term users. Never touched either before. Does the pain diminish and go eventually?


----------



## Tokkotai

new user here 
i´ve just ordered myself 2g of this stuff, does anyone have thoughts on combining this with venlafaxine?
according to the antidepressant+drugs faq combining an srni with k issnt any problem, but does this also apply to methoxetamine?


----------



## incognition

abrad84 said:


> Will be very interesting to see. Please get back to us.



Ok. It wasn't methoxethamine i took. Nuff said. Pls don't ask any questions.


----------



## Opiyumphile

It's now the day after my fifth time researching with MXE and this is the first time I noticed some kidney pains and stomach discomfort. 
There has been at least three or four days in between each of the five doses and the same goes for this most recent time. 
It's not overwhelming but it is annoying.


----------



## Sancho

Opiyumphile said:


> It's now the day after my fifth time researching with MXE and this is the first time I noticed some kidney pains and stomach discomfort.
> There has been at least three or four days in between each of the five doses and the same goes for this most recent time.
> It's not overwhelming but it is annoying.



Same here. I've had 5 or 6 sessions over the past 3 weeks. Last one was on Sunday and I woke up an annoying ache in my lower stomach. It's not painful as such, I just know it's there constantly.

So does this normally stop when comparing it to Ket stomach "pains"?

I'd be slightly wary of this RC.


----------



## incognition

Opiyumphile said:


> It's now the day after my fifth time researching with MXE and this is the first time I noticed some kidney pains and stomach discomfort.
> There has been at least three or four days in between each of the five doses and the same goes for this most recent time.
> It's not overwhelming but it is annoying.



I had a friend here over christmas for a few days and we did a fair bit of MXE, for two consecutive days.  The day after our last journey we got sick from stomach flu in the house. We were 11 ppl here (8 got sick), but only me and the friend had done MXE. My friend developed severe stomach cramps after a few hours of plain stomach flu symptoms and had kidney pains, it got so bad i took him to the hospital on his request.  

They did all sorts of tests but nothing came out unnormal, kidneys OK and all. They gave him spasmofen for the cramps and sugar/salts drip (he was dehydrated from the stomach flu) and he was ok in an hour or two and we drove back home.

I have no clue if it was related to MXE, but i could not stop thinking of ketamine cramps when i saw him. The doctors also found it strange with his sore kidneys and extreme pains. We didn't tell about the prior MXE-use since i have neighbor who works as a nurse there, and it seemed unnecessary.

I dont like to say this, but for the record - he's kind of a pussy when it comes to certain things. _Sensitive_ would be the word i would use if i had to be polite. 

Just wanted to let y'all know.


----------



## Mercc96

I've never had the pains stay around for long, but keep in mind i drink a hell of a lot of water anyway. The only 'annoying' side effect I've had from MXE is abit of like motion feelings in my face, aswell as having a totally numb head for a few days after. More distracting than annoying to be honest.


----------



## growit&smokeit

About two weeks ago I did around 24mg over the space of three hours. The experience was nothing special to be honest and I would say I enjoyed it less than doing DXM.

I noticed for about a week after I experienced the lower back aches. They are in the vicinity of the kidneys but it seemed like it was a muscle ache as well. it wasn't too severe more anoying and worrying. It reminded me of the aches you get after a heavy night on the booze. I can remember reading I think from f&B that it was hepatoxic. So it could be a liver thing. Quite scary to be honest.


----------



## TJF

I haven't read most of this thread, but have we come to any kind of consensus on ROAs?

Obviously pinning or insulfating are the way to go, but what if you don't do needles and your nose is blocked to fuck?

Seems that orals no good, but some peeps were saying sub lingual worked as well as earlier on in the thread.   

What about plugging, this usually works well as an alternative for IM and insulfation, but haven't heard much talk about it.  If it works but just not as well as up the nose, it might be worth trying.  How does the dosage range compare to snorting?

Had this before, straight up the nose and had a really great time.  Don't want tonight's experience to ruined by choosing the wrong roa.  

I've always wondered to what extent the level of catarrh present ect. in the nasal cavity affects absorption rates.  Anyone like to comment?  If I can breath through it, is it good enough to snort through it?

Cheers


----------



## killermunchies

TJF said:


> I haven't read most of this thread, but have we come to any kind of consensus on ROAs?
> 
> Obviously pinning or insulfating are the way to go, but what if you don't do needles and your nose is blocked to fuck?
> 
> Seems that orals no good, but some peeps were saying sub lingual worked as well as earlier on in the thread.
> 
> What about plugging, this usually works well as an alternative for IM and insulfation, but haven't heard much talk about it.  If it works but just not as well as up the nose, it might be worth trying.  How does the dosage range compare to snorting?
> 
> Had this before, straight up the nose and had a really great time.  Don't want tonight's experience to ruined by choosing the wrong roa.
> 
> I've always wondered to what extent the level of catarrh present ect. in the nasal cavity affects absorption rates.  Anyone like to comment?  If I can breath through it, is it good enough to snort through it?
> 
> Cheers



The general consensus is that sub lingual is the best ROA.  From what people have reported, it seems to be more effective than insufflating.  Someone died trying to IV so be careful if you choose to go that route.


----------



## incognition

growit&smokeit said:


> About two weeks ago I did around 24mg over the space of three hours. The experience was nothing special to be honest and I would say I enjoyed it less than doing DXM.
> 
> I noticed for about a week after I experienced the lower back aches. They are in the vicinity of the kidneys but it seemed like it was a muscle ache as well. it wasn't too severe more anoying and worrying. It reminded me of the aches you get after a heavy night on the booze. I can remember reading I think from f&B that it was hepatoxic. So it could be a liver thing. Quite scary to be honest.



In your case it must be mental or related to something else. 24 mg? Come on. No surprice the experience was nothing special. 

I've dosed doses between 100 and 200 mg several days in a row, and haven't noticed a thing. I guess it's irritating the bladder and kidneys  just like ketamine. Some ppl are more sensitive than others.


----------



## TJF

killermunchies said:


> The general consensus is that sub lingual is the best ROA.  From what people have reported, it seems to be more effective than insufflating.  Someone died trying to IV so be careful if you choose to go that route.



No needles for me.  What's the best way to get the powder under your tongue, tip it there using a folded piece of paper or just the good old fashioned licked finger?

<edit> how long should it take to fully absorb into the bloodstream?


----------



## growit&smokeit

^
Yeah it had occurred to me it was pychosomatic. I had read of others experiencing lower back pains before taking it. I have only my subjective view of the pain so it is hard to tell. I did a lot of nitrous (56) and weed as well so it might of been that ;-) 

It was my first time taking it so I was very conservative with dosing. I may do it again in future but as it was, for me, less fun than 150mg DXM with the unknown risk associated with being a RC it may be some time.


----------



## lbeing789

having been following this thread for some time... I think there is a growing acknowledgement of lower back pain/muscle spasms/kidneys/bladder related something along those lines.  I myself have experienced it for over 2 weeks after MXE dosing... I'm still getting it actually, but it's manageable now, it is clearly related to it's use... it is hard to say how severe the problem is, I had a simple kidney urine test and it was fine, also the pains do die down over time... they also come back if you do MXE again.. they come back if you do other drugs again, MDAI caused the sensation, even a modafinil brought it back, I don't want to give the impression that I'm taking chemicals all the time, my usage has been conservative, but I have had some MXE sessions which high doses... I believe we're dealing with a kind of lasting irritation or perhaps as others have said, a metabolite lingering around, hopefully not permanent harm... I'm not sure if this is dose related, purity related (I got it from both batches), perhaps it's something related to physical hallucinations that you get on high MXE doses, because sometimes it feels more like a muscle spasm than an internal issue.  Whatever, people do need to acknowledge it as a real problem because the aches are quite severe, seem to last a long time... I've taken 2 week gaps and the pains came back unfortunately which sucks.. kratom helped actually as a pain killer, gonna have to stay away from MXE for much longer tho, I won't touch it again until I'm 100% as it seems to aggravate the problem, it's been 2 weeks and I have an ache still.


----------



## growit&smokeit

It is interesting you mention the muscle spasm thing as it most resembles a muscle ache usually. I too am not going to do it again untill it is more established, to be honest I doubt I will do it again. I wonder if there is an age component to it, if it is a liver issue it could be the older you are the more supcetible you are to having problems due to damage caused by drinking.


----------



## incognition

lbeing789 said:


> having been following this thread for some time... I think there is a growing acknowledgement of lower back pain/muscle spasms/kidneys/bladder related something along those lines.  I myself have experienced it for over 2 weeks after MXE dosing... I'm still getting it actually, but it's manageable now, it is clearly related to it's use... it is hard to say how severe the problem is, I had a simple kidney urine test and it was fine, also the pains do die down over time... they also come back if you do MXE again.. they come back if you do other drugs again, MDAI caused the sensation, even a modafinil brought it back, I don't want to give the impression that I'm taking chemicals all the time, my usage has been conservative, but I have had some MXE sessions which high doses... I believe we're dealing with a kind of lasting irritation or perhaps as others have said, a metabolite lingering around, hopefully not permanent harm... I'm not sure if this is dose related, purity related (I got it from both batches), perhaps it's something related to physical hallucinations that you get on high MXE doses, because sometimes it feels more like a muscle spasm than an internal issue.  Whatever, people do need to acknowledge it as a real problem because the aches are quite severe, seem to last a long time... I've taken 2 week gaps and the pains came back unfortunately which sucks.. kratom helped actually as a pain killer, gonna have to stay away from MXE for much longer tho, I won't touch it again until I'm 100% as it seems to aggravate the problem, it's been 2 weeks and I have an ache still.



What's a high dose for you? How frequently did you use? Do you drink plenty of water?

I find it so strange i can use it so heavily without noticing anything. But i do drink a lot of water. Always a litre or two during a session.


----------



## amanitadine

It is likely methoxetamine is N-dealkylated and produces a metabolite structurally similar to "norketamine". This is what is *speculated* to be the culprit in the ulcerative cystitis of the bladder that has popped up in heavy ketamine users. It is still a relatively rare phenomenon (chronic use of a gram or so a day common but not required), but is indeed measurable, with a thickening of the bladder wall, and irritation of the  lining and such. Cessation of ketamine, de-acidification of the urine, and drinking lots of water usually clears it up but often more treatment is required and there has been permanent damage I believe.

However, I think a lot of this  is probably psychosomatic, esp in regards to methoxetamine. Not saying it ain't happening, but i would be really surprised if a dose or two of MXE would cause notable irritation and pains, seeing as how it is likely metabolized in a similar fashion to ketamine, the dose is much smaller, and how (usually) it takes daily long term use of mammoth doses of ketamine to get there.

I would suggest drinking lots of water. ( a good habit to get into regardless! I would feel like ass without at least +3000ml a day) I have noticed methoxetamine is a bit of a diuretic, but I haven't gotten any bladder or kidney pains. But I didn't from ketamine either, and I was a very heavy user for a long time. 

Cheers


----------



## Treatderek

OP here  my this thread has grown! Finally bought some methoxetamine and plan to sample this weekend, looks like a good'n :D


----------



## lbeing789

incognition said:


> What's a high dose for you? How frequently did you use? Do you drink plenty of water?
> 
> I find it so strange i can use it so heavily without noticing anything. But i do drink a lot of water. Always a litre or two during a session.




Never went over 150mg in an evening...I've been posting in this thread since early days, and I was a big advocate, there were weekends when I did it twice, but I doubt I did more than 250mg in a weekend... once every 2 weeks... first week did it about 4 times but that was a long time ago... I hardly drink alcohol and I was drinking loads of water... I drink loads of water+ I'm very sensible in general... this doesn't really seem to make a difference.    

amanitadine - is it possible that methoxetamine is creating more of the metabolite? to me it's more likely that it is something else entirely, because it is happening and it's obviously been happening to a few people on this thread.  There is not a chance of it being psychosomatic because I had these problems long before I read any other accounts of it (all the way back to the first week of batch1) and I didn't even know about ketamine ulcerative cystitis.  Plus I'm just not that way inclined, and I'm as surprised as anyone by the problem.  I obviously have not done huge amounts of it, like you'd need to do damage with ketamine and I believe the guy who got the pains from 25mg, I would reconsider what is happening.

I think people want MXE to be completely safe, but I think people would be foolish to disregard these accounts.   It feels like muscle spasms going up and down the spine and moving around the back,  I believe this can be caused by internal organ damage... I have an ultrasound coming up, I will let you know the results... but if you too get kidney/lower back pain a day or two after using MXE, post of this thread to let others know + I would discontinue use until you are sure MXE is not involved.


----------



## lbeing789

I will say another thing too.. don't forget I was one of the nutters doing spontaneous body movements on MXE... I want these problems to be muscle related rather than organ related, but MXE is still the cause, and this may still be the case, but they are pretty serious spasms and sometimes my guts just feel strange, but as I said, better as time goes on... doesn't hurt much lying down.


----------



## amanitadine

^^^^ I agree with you in that people want methoxetamine to be completely safe, and the truth is we don't know. But we can compare it to substances which are _very_ structurally similar and have a long history of use, and have been studied through and through. Obviously this isn't enough to give us a thorough understanding, but it is a start. The ulcerative cystitis/ketamine connection wasn't even really correlated until 2006/7, and I believe this to be because it seems to effect only some (some have no pains from grams a day for years) and it requires (usually) mammoth doses chronically. Cheap, widespread ketamine is a phenom of the 21st century, and that is why these issues were not widely encountered in the decades of its use earlier.

I am not saying what you are describing is psychosomatic,  I hope you understand I've just read several other reports that do sound such. And after the papers on ulcerative cystitis and ketamine were published, reports of bladder and kidney pain went through the roof, even with one time use! The power of suggestion I guess.

What you are describing sounds like something else entirely. It sounds like radiating nerve pain, and the fact that you mention spasms make me think of the incidents of gall bladder spasms resulting from heavy ketamine use. This too is _terribly_ painful, and even less reported and understood than the bladder issues. This I _have _ experienced, and is often the "stomach" pains that heavy ketamine users complain of. Usually localized in the upper left quadrant of the abdomen, but can radiate out along nerve lines, and up and down the spinal column. For me it was remedied by either more ketamine, or stopping ketamine. Win Win? Lose Lose? It was episodic, and felt similarly to gallstone pain, but not quite as centralized. Are you familiar with gall bladder pain?

I agree with you that caution is advised, of course. Listen to your body, it tells you what it needs, and what it doesn't.

Cheers


----------



## lbeing789

^^^ psychosomatic responses are so common with drugs, I totally understand, it's like if you use drugs then you get a health problem, it's your most obvious link due to the illicit nature of the thing...  but I've got a good scientific mind and I think I've already crossed this line of thinking... I appreciate your views on this, thanks for discussing.   Your accounts of gallstone pain resonate much more with me than the bladder cystisis, but I'm unfortunately not familiar with gallstone pain...it's not painful really at all, it's more uncomfortable, it's an odd sensation running around the back and sometimes internally.. often I get odd stitch like feelings in the sides, there have been days where it feels like I can feel my abdomen touching my lungs, freaky but not painful...I have to sit up right to stop it... it's funny what you said about taking more ketamine as a remedy, because MXE's effect on the problem is what brought my attention to it.... there was one time when it seemed like MXE cured the problem, but the next week,  it brought it back... I thought that was psychosomatic, haha.... I've got to say again, kratom really helped, it actually surprised me because I assumed kratom may make it worse....


----------



## Sancho

I seem to be improving slightly or maybe I'm just getting used to it. It's still there though. 

My problem is located in my lower abdomen. The aching feels like it's in 2 positions on opposite sides.

I'm seriously considering throwing the rest of my MXE in the bin.


----------



## Mercc96

As with using anything, in moderation it will be fine. But i would expect people going on week binges with MXE will result in some ill effects. I've experienced very few but some might be more sensitive towards the substance. Who knows.


----------



## the outsider

Careful with your doses people. I eyeballed ~100mg and spent the next few hours in a state that can only be described as, errr, insanity 8(


----------



## hugo24

Hear, I got a kidney inflammation this summer (besides MXE I have used much Desmethyltramadol), all values were fine when checked in hospital (was there for other reasons) but the kidney showed increased  bloodflow. They asked me if I had an inflammation there and then I said well, now that you say it, that must have been it! Its characterized by a uncomfortable/annoying/fearful diffuse pain, radiating from your back to the left around your stomach, sort of spasm like.

They said that almost always the cause of this is drinking not sufficiently (and not by cold temp. as old sayings go), yes I might have forgotten to adequally drink when I was , umm, a bit more stoned than usual, almost blacking out. Not a surprise under this condition. Checked my drinking habits closely from then on, lots of cranberries juice which helps as well and never had it again. Either some metabolite or the drug itself might be a bit irritating there or its simply the amount of water missing (or, by backflow of an overful bladder, because of difficulty to pee).

DRINK SUFFICIENTLY WHEN ON MXE! (an btw I never went over 50mg, redosed only twice out of maybe 25 times).


----------



## Delsyd

the outsider said:


> Careful with your doses people. I eyeballed ~100mg and spent the next few hours in a state that can only be described as, errr, insanity 8(



what you experienced was a dissociative trip and is to be expected when taking a high dose of a dissociative.


----------



## the outsider

Oh I'm well aware of that! I've been very far out on ketamine and 4-meo-pcp in the past, but this time I honestly didn't think I was coming back. My mind was going through all sorts of bizarre ontological loops and recursions.

Granted not having scales didn't help - harm reduction ftw


----------



## samm2

Just finished reading this whole darn thread folks I think I deserve a bonus point or something........
Some posts though were totally off topic, otherwise very good.
  Anyways a while back someone mentioned John Lilly's book "Center of the Cyclone" and it is good, but also check out "The Scientist" by the same. It explains how after LSD was outlawed he discovered "vitamin K" (first used for his nasty migraine headaches) as a sort of substitute,definitely interesting. (reading it now).


----------



## killermunchies

samm2 said:


> Just finished reading this whole darn thread folks I think I deserve a bonus point or something........
> Some posts though were totally off topic, otherwise very good.
> Anyways a while back someone mentioned John Lilly's book "Center of the Cyclone" and it is good, but also check out "The Scientist" by the same. It explains how after LSD was outlawed he discovered "vitamin K" (first used for his nasty migraine headaches) as a sort of substitute,definitely interesting. (reading it now).



You officially just earned a killermunchies bonus point for whatever it's worth.  Considering the other people with a few posts who say how they just took a ridiculous dose and had to go to the hospital, this is kinda refreshing.


----------



## Albion

hugo24 said:


> Hear, I got a kidney inflammation this summer (besides MXE I have used much Desmethyltramadol), all values were fine when checked in hospital (was there for other reasons) but the kidney showed increased  bloodflow. They asked me if I had an inflammation there and then I said well, now that you say it, that must have been it! Its characterized by a uncomfortable/annoying/fearful diffuse pain, radiating from your back to the left around your stomach, sort of spasm like.
> 
> They said that almost always the cause of this is drinking not sufficiently (and not by cold temp. as old sayings go), yes I might have forgotten to adequally drink when I was , umm, a bit more stoned than usual, almost blacking out. Not a surprise under this condition. Checked my drinking habits closely from then on, lots of cranberries juice which helps as well and never had it again. Either some metabolite or the drug itself might be a bit irritating there or its simply the amount of water missing (or, by backflow of an overful bladder, because of difficulty to pee).
> 
> DRINK SUFFICIENTLY WHEN ON MXE! (an btw I never went over 50mg, redosed only twice out of maybe 25 times).




That is really interesting, as MXE always makes me urinate 2- times over the course of the night, each time urinating a lot (full bladder each time). I wake up the next morning insatiably thirsty and with said aching back. MXE seems to make me urinate out all the water in my body, leaving me parched and dying of thirst once I come down.


----------



## incognition

^^
Same here, and the same goes for plain ol' ket. Without the aching back though.

It's a part of my MXE-routine to do the retard walk to the bathroom just after the peak, just when i've gained some sort of body control. Standing there getting hypnotized by the bathroom fan and empty the bladder. dzzdzzdzzdzzdzzdzzdzz :D And ofcourse, drink more water afterwards.


----------



## Albion

incognition said:


> ^^
> Same here, and the same goes for plain ol' ket. Without the aching back though.
> 
> It's a part of my MXE-routine to do the retard walk to the bathroom just after the peak, just when i've gained some sort of body control. Standing there getting hypnotized by the bathroom fan and empty the bladder. dzzdzzdzzdzzdzzdzzdzz :D And ofcourse, drink more water afterwards.



Hahaha...standing there like 'how the hell am I aiming straight?!'


----------



## davem

I'm not having any need to urinate problems with MXE, 'part from as you say, hitting the bathroom / loo around peak time - old man stagger, forget where it is, wonder why family aren't pissing 'em selves laughing, get there, gaze at loo, etcetc....however, both a friend and I have the 'night of a thousand wees' after M1/B1 combos with alcohol and maybe mdma. Unbelievable!! - both of us find that every half an hour, on the dot, we wake and wee for britain (olympic proportions!!) it's happened loads of times and although initially worrying, became highly amusing. No idea where it all came from, full load everytime. Neither of us have suffered dehydration symptoms, but do make sure we rehydrate well the next day, supping as we go during the 'sessions'. Obviously body giving us hell for taking toxins in this combination. Seems to be the addition of the alcohol though. we can quite happily do t'others with no adverse effects......


----------



## Incunabula

I only tried MXE once, 25 mg sublingual+16 mg insufflated. The next evening going to bed I felt a pain, or more like an irritation, in my lower back, possibly my kidney. it lasted until I fell asleep.

This was before I had read about the pains ,some people are having, in this thread. So it was definetely not psychosomatic. Actually at the time I thought it was because of 30 mg synthetic DMT I had smoked earlier on in the evening, which might still have had some influence on it aswell.

I never tried having pain in that place in my back before, no matter what drugs I´d been bingeing on.


----------



## Mercc96

Has anyone noticed any vibrating symptoms after MXE use? After my 150mg dose a few weeks ago i keep getting moments where i feel like my whole bodys vibrating?. This may be totally unrelated to mxe , but its worth asking.


----------



## nanoshot

incognition said:


> ^^
> Same here, and the same goes for plain ol' ket. Without the aching back though.
> 
> It's a part of my MXE-routine to do the retard walk to the bathroom just after the peak, just when i've gained some sort of body control. Standing there getting hypnotized by the bathroom fan and empty the bladder. dzzdzzdzzdzzdzzdzzdzz :D And ofcourse, drink more water afterwards.



Now thats funny shit.. I too get hypnotized by the what seems the extra LOUD bathroom fan while watching my piss stream come out ever so (what seems) slowly and gently and as it hits the toilet water it seems like beautiful ripples in a flat pond like when you throw a pebble in.


----------



## Methox23

Mercc96 said:


> Has anyone noticed any vibrating symptoms after MXE use? After my 150mg dose a few weeks ago i keep getting moments where i feel like my whole bodys vibrating?. This may be totally unrelated to mxe , but its worth asking.




I get the vibrating feeling if i clench my jaw , odd sensation


----------



## Mercc96

Methox23 said:


> I get the vibrating feeling if i clench my jaw , odd sensation



exactly the same as me!, its really strange i have to keep checking to see if my jaw/eyes are vibrating. Also feels like the back of my head is vibrating. Really don't know what to think of it


----------



## Opiyumphile

Mercc96 said:


> exactly the same as me!, its really strange i have to keep checking to see if my jaw/eyes are vibrating. Also feels like the back of my head is vibrating. Really don't know what to think of it



Jwh-018 really intensifies that effect. I find that effect really pleasurable. It's like a warm vibrating massage from the inside and it would be great if you had a headache.


----------



## Mercc96

:S I dno its not like its painful, its just abit distracting. My mates get pissed at me because im constantly going " woah, everythings vibrating"


----------



## Methox23

Lol yeah im not complaining... it was weird at first but got used to it know and take it as part of the drug....very unique


----------



## Kronos

Used it 3 times, all times in small doses, did nothing but make me feel a bit 'odd'

first time was 10mg snorted next was around 30mg

10mg made me feel a bit odd for a while, wasnt taken with anything else
30mg was when i was out and just seemed to make things a bit colourful, i couldnt really tell the effects
and last night was 10mg along with some ket, if anythign it made the k last longer but noticable effects

may try sublingual but terrible with tastes of chems, i'd probably throw it up!
I'll read this thread before thinking about getting more, a mate did 75mg and said no effect! although hed been drinking and may have a cross tolerance with k..


----------



## Mercc96

Methox23 said:


> Lol yeah im not complaining... it was weird at first but got used to it know and take it as part of the drug....very unique



i have it when im not high.


----------



## k.bear

JSPete said:


> Hahaha...standing there like 'how the hell am I aiming straight?!'



Personally, when on MXE I prop myself up by leaning against the wall with one arm, casual-like. It still amazes me that I'm able to make it to the bathroom at all.


----------



## Mercc96

I love the fucked out my brain walk to the bathroom  then totally forgetting id done it 5 minutes later


----------



## YaniCZka

any info on hepatotoxicity mentioned before? as lots of people are doing this stuff at the moment in quite high doses it would be really good to know what we are doing ourselves healthwise. Cheers on for any info!


----------



## Methox23

Mercc96 said:


> i have it when im not high.



I have it after the main effects were off and left with afterglow


----------



## davem

one thing to say about the not feeling too good bit......

*German Eggs!!!!*


----------



## Tokkotai

davem said:


> one thing to say about the not feeling too good bit......
> 
> *German Eggs!!!!*



damn, thats why i feel so shitty lately, without even ever have taken it


----------



## Incunabula

davem said:


> *German Eggs!!!!*


is it some kind of new drug slang for MXE?
.


----------



## incognition

I took a 170 mg dose yesterday, and i still can't feel anything wrong with my kidneys, even after reading all this.. Weird that some ppl even can't think of MXE before the dialysis machines starts to roll their way in some sort of poltergeist phenomena. 




Fagott said:


> is it some kind of new drug slang for MXE?
> .



You must have had too many german eggs..


----------



## abore

I went through quite a bit (2g in a couple weeks... though it felt like years), mostly IM though plugged for the first 500mg or so.  Multiple nights of a few hundred mg over several doses (never more than 70mg at a time, and I worked up to that).  I never felt any kidney problems physical problems at all.  Always peed wonderfully and never more than normal.

Just figured I'd report my lack of negative physical symptoms, and a complete absence of withdrawal (it's been a week or so since I've had any to use) just to contrast some of the people who have been having physical symptoms.  Everybody's different.


----------



## Incunabula

abore said:


> Everybody's different.


Truer words were never spoken


----------



## ConnectFor

abore said:


> I went through quite a bit (2g in a couple weeks... though it felt like years), mostly IM though plugged for the first 500mg or so.  Multiple nights of a few hundred mg over several doses (never more than 70mg at a time, and I worked up to that).  I never felt any kidney problems physical problems at all.  Always peed wonderfully and never more than normal.
> 
> Just figured I'd report my lack of negative physical symptoms, and a complete absence of withdrawal (it's been a week or so since I've had any to use) just to contrast some of the people who have been having physical symptoms.  Everybody's different.



Likewise I also went through about 1.5g in a couple of weeks intranasally and sublingual with no physical problems at all.. although I do have some lower back pain today but, that's due to excess sexytime.


----------



## lbeing789

I didn't notice any problems at first, it's obviously came later on... people bragging that they haven't had any problems should realize they haven't had a problems YET.  It obviously got worse the more I did it, and I did it on day one, so you're looking at long time effect... I honestly wouldn't be mocking others with it or dosing even more to see when you do.  Some of those comments are just ridiculous, if you think this is all some figment of imagination you're an idiot.

Another thing about this is that it isn't just some random drug side effect, this is a very particular problem effecting a number of people... it's also potentially a serious one... as others have stated these things appear when more people use it.  People should be expecting side effects to emerge at this point.


----------



## abore

lbeing789 said:


> I didn't notice any problems at first, it's obviously came later on... people bragging that they haven't had any problems should realize they haven't had a problems YET.  It obviously got worse the more I did it, and I did it on day one, so you're looking at long time effect... I honestly wouldn't be mocking others with it or dosing even more to see when you do.  Some of those comments are just ridiculous, if you think this is all some figment of imagination you're an idiot.
> 
> Another thing about this is that it isn't just some random drug side effect, this is a very particular problem effecting a number of people... it's also potentially a serious one... as others have stated these things appear when more people use it.  People should be expecting side effects to emerge at this point.



It sounds like you took offense to other's statements of good health.  I haven't read anyone "bragging".  Notice that no one said the people who were complaining of pains were "whining"?  Everyone is different.  I wanted to share my positive experiences in contrast to the more negative experiences of others so that people wouldn't go into this chemical more worried than they needed to be.  I feel as if all sides of this chemical should be shown, both negative and positive.

No one is mocking.  You shouldn't be offended by someone who has experiences contradictory to yours.  If only the people who had negative reactions to drugs had their stories told, no one would ever want to take anything.


----------



## Methox23

abore said:


> It sounds like you took offense to other's statements of good health.  I haven't read anyone "bragging".  Notice that no one said the people who were complaining of pains were "whining"?  Everyone is different.  I wanted to share my positive experiences in contrast to the more negative experiences of others so that people wouldn't go into this chemical more worried than they needed to be.  I feel as if all sides of this chemical should be shown, both negative and positive.
> 
> No one is mocking.  You shouldn't be offended by someone who has experiences contradictory to yours.  If only the people who had negative reactions to drugs had their stories told, no one would ever want to take anything.



E.G the daily mail lol ( negative drug stories), very well put....


----------



## lbeing789

abore said:


> It sounds like you took offense to other's statements of good health.  I haven't read anyone "bragging".  Notice that no one said the people who were complaining of pains were "whining"?  Everyone is different.  I wanted to share my positive experiences in contrast to the more negative experiences of others so that people wouldn't go into this chemical more worried than they needed to be.  I feel as if all sides of this chemical should be shown, both negative and positive.
> 
> No one is mocking.  You shouldn't be offended by someone who has experiences contradictory to yours.  If only the people who had negative reactions to drugs had their stories told, no one would ever want to take anything.



I wasn't referring to any particular comment, just the general tone that is developing... and also I have my own views about what is mocking and believe me I didn't take any offence, I have no emotional view on it, I like to make sure people are as conscious as possible to reality.  What I will say in regards to your comments is that health problems are the exception, it clearly hasn't effected everyone, so comments like yours are just redundant and the extra information leads people to believe there is no problem, when there absolutely is. Whether it effects a few people are not, the issue I have is from comments doubting these comments, this happens with a lot of new substances, but you should be sceptical towards the drug, not the comments.  We're on a harm reduction forum, these things should be taken at face value.  I will comment again that I have been a big advocate of MXE and I still encourage people to try it if they want, but I am very concerned about these issues and I want to know more about them.  I think this particular side effect may actually be relatively common.


----------



## lbeing789

Methox23 said:


> E.G the daily mail lol ( negative drug stories), very well put....



Are you serious?  am I reading this right? you're equating the back problem comments from people on this forum to daily mail negative drug stories?? you can't be serious.  They are not the same thing AT ALL.


----------



## abore

lbeing789 said:


> I wasn't referring to any particular comment, just the general tone that is developing... and also I have my own views about what is mocking and believe me I didn't take any offence, I have no emotional view on it, I like to make sure people are as conscious as possible to reality.  What I will say in regards to your comments is that health problems are the exception, it clearly hasn't effected everyone, so comments like yours are just redundant and the extra information leads people to believe there is no problem, when there absolutely is. Whether it effects a few people are not, the issue I have is from comments doubting these comments, this happens with a lot of new substances, but you should be sceptical towards the drug, not the comments.  We're on a harm reduction forum, these things should be taken at face value.  I will comment again that I have been a big advocate of MXE and I still encourage people to try it if they want, but I am very concerned about these issues and I want to know more about them.  I think this particular side effect may actually be relatively common.



Well, we have clearly different opinions on what constitutes redundancy, as well as what differentiates negative hype and harm reduction.  

I do agree with you about being skeptical of new drugs and being aware of their effects on your individual body.  *More than that even, I agree with your statement that thus far health complications have been the exception.  I would hate for it to appear otherwise simply because the people who don't have health complications never post it.*


----------



## Albion

Have anybody else's experiences on MXE been a bit on the dark side lately? My more recent trips have been less magical and more downright evil. The first time this happened, I honest-to-god thought that I had broken reality, and had reduced the universe and everything in it to this warped, distorted, constantly shifting reality. I thought there was no going back, and felt so guilty for permanently messing up the universe.

Other recent trips have followed a similar vein, namely that I feel as though I am trapped in the MXE hole forever, doomed to a life in a vegetative state on a hospital bed, drip fed nutrients and having my chamberpot emptied at regular intervals. Just feels as though I have reduced my brain to mush one time too many.

I tried lowering the dosage, but this simply left me on a threshold experience that was just as unpleasant. I never felt 'gone', but was thrown about recklessly by the drug and left me feeling rather sick.

I'm worried that these recent bad trips may be symptoms of damage I am causing internally. If MXE is doing unspeakable things to my body, it would follow that my body would react negatively and trigger a bad trip. I would say the last 4 MXE holes I've been in have been like this, the first one being just over a week ago.


----------



## Albion

lbeing789 said:


> Are you serious?  am I reading this right? you're equating the back problem comments from people on this forum to daily mail negative drug stories?? you can't be serious.  They are not the same thing AT ALL.



They aren't the same thing, but it is a good example of how negative attention results in repulsion. Health problems associated with methoxetamine will result in people avoiding the drug, and I think that would be quite a shame.


----------



## acholmes2000

Had another amazing experience last night with MXE.  Have been playing with around 80mg dosages plugged with a 30-40mg top up after 2 hours.  Last night decided to do 100mg in one shot and was very pleasently suprised.

Was very intense at first although still very enjoyable was floating along to Orbitals 'insides' (amazing trip cd) followed on with some upbeat Loopus in Fabula. 

Once the headspace began to decline into fluffy comfort zone mode switched on 127 hours and it was by far the best movie experience all year for me 

Found the higher dosage way more satisfying and never felt the urge to redose like i do at 80mg!


----------



## Mr.Toad

JSPete said:


> Have anybody else's experiences on MXE been a bit on the dark side lately? My more recent trips have been less magical and more downright evil. The first time this happened, I honest-to-god thought that I had broken reality, and had reduced the universe and everything in it to this warped, distorted, constantly shifting reality. I thought there was no going back, and felt so guilty for permanently messing up the universe.
> 
> Other recent trips have followed a similar vein, namely that I feel as though I am trapped in the MXE hole forever, doomed to a life in a vegetative state on a hospital bed, drip fed nutrients and having my chamberpot emptied at regular intervals. Just feels as though I have reduced my brain to mush one time too many.
> 
> I tried lowering the dosage, but this simply left me on a threshold experience that was just as unpleasant. I never felt 'gone', but was thrown about recklessly by the drug and left me feeling rather sick.
> 
> I'm worried that these recent bad trips may be symptoms of damage I am causing internally. If MXE is doing unspeakable things to my body, it would follow that my body would react negatively and trigger a bad trip. I would say the last 4 MXE holes I've been in have been like this, the first one being just over a week ago.



Interesting. Could you maybe elaborate a bit. 

Dose, setting, how often you have been using Methoxetamine ect.


----------



## amanitadine

JSPete said:


> Other recent trips have followed a similar vein, namely that I feel as though I am trapped in the MXE hole forever, doomed to a life in a vegetative state on a hospital bed, drip fed nutrients and having my chamberpot emptied at regular intervals. Just feels as though I have reduced my brain to mush one time too many.



I know this vein well :D Haven't experienced this with methoxetamine so much, but I used to get in this place often when I was using other dissociative frequently. Disocciatives really bring out all of the hidden corners in my psyche, and roll em up into a "choose yr own adventure" fantasy. My brain (entirely on its own!) develops these amazingly bizarre and complex story lines, and when I re-enter the hole the story picks up where it left off before. The story goes through many permutations, and the general vibe sets the "set", down to the appearance of the many halls and chambers I twist and turn through. The darkest place I end up is in the vegetative state, either as a human, or as inanimate object, a fly on the wall somewhere. Seem to roll the evolutionary dice every time I go out, and get to experience being something else for a while. But yeah,  such threads and experiences are pretty common with serious dissociative use....I wouldn't necessarily conclude it is an expression of harm you are doing to your body. But, careful on the brain... such _warping_ experiences (that for me really begin to mimic certain schizophreniform aspects) can get hard to integrate!

and my goodness, not sure where the snippyness is coming from. Some people experience some nagging physical symptoms, most don't. We don't know why some people do, and why some people don't. Caution is advised, absolutely. This is a harm reduction site.  But to get hysterical won't serve any cause, right? Personally I haven't had any worrying side effects, save for the aforementioned diuresis. I feel methoxetamine is a lot stronger of a diuretic than ketamine, which says something in that the doses are proportionally smaller as well. Some people are gonna be a lot more sensitive to this aspect than others, and some less. I feel if complications do arise, it will be in this arena.

Drink LOTS of water!!
Cheers, and be safe


----------



## incognition

JSPete said:


> Have anybody else's experiences on MXE been a bit on the dark side lately? My more recent trips have been less magical and more downright evil. The first time this happened, I honest-to-god thought that I had broken reality, and had reduced the universe and everything in it to this warped, distorted, constantly shifting reality. I thought there was no going back, and felt so guilty for permanently messing up the universe.
> 
> Other recent trips have followed a similar vein, namely that I feel as though I am trapped in the MXE hole forever, doomed to a life in a vegetative state on a hospital bed, drip fed nutrients and having my chamberpot emptied at regular intervals. Just feels as though I have reduced my brain to mush one time too many.
> 
> I tried lowering the dosage, but this simply left me on a threshold experience that was just as unpleasant. I never felt 'gone', but was thrown about recklessly by the drug and left me feeling rather sick.
> 
> I'm worried that these recent bad trips may be symptoms of damage I am causing internally. If MXE is doing unspeakable things to my body, it would follow that my body would react negatively and trigger a bad trip. I would say the last 4 MXE holes I've been in have been like this, the first one being just over a week ago.



I had something similar going, but it was in the beginning. Back then i had repeatedly visions of dark worlds where everything was rottening and decaying. Only living things were troumpette de la mort mushrooms, growin out of rottening corpses and god knows what. Very sinister and evil. I could feel my neurons burn and my brains melt and this and that. But now its pure bliss.


----------



## lbeing789

JSPete said:


> They aren't the same thing, but it is a good example of how negative attention results in repulsion. Health problems associated with methoxetamine will result in people avoiding the drug, and I think that would be quite a shame.



I had some magical experiences with MXE and probably will do again, but if methoxetamine IS associated with health problems (ie actually causes them) then people should avoid the drug... it's no use to anyone if it causes permanent harm, at the moment, I see no reason to believe this is the case, but the seriousness of the side effect is such that it warrants attention... will say again tho, I don't know how bad the side effect is.


----------



## Mercc96

I've been leaving MXE on the back burner for a few weeks to revise for some tests, but i plan to push it abit harder with some company this time and some nos to propel me abit futher. Anyone have any idea how a codeine (with dph to potentiate) combination would go with MXE, im really up for some cotton floaty dreams at the moment.


----------



## growit&smokeit

Some of the descriptions of the lower back pain sound almost identical to what I have had. Which makes me think it is not some pychosomatic thing. However I have read that lower back pain is one area associated with pscyosomatic pains (look up tms). To put it in context this level of pain for me is probably only like 2 out of 10 it is just sligtly conecerning.

Does all mxe have a strange sort of fur ball smell to it when sniffed? Probably a bad description but just trying to see if it is a batch thing. Mine was from from one of the 'official' suppliers.

I had some kratom and weed last night and it blew my head off. Much better than this MXE stuff anyway. :D


----------



## Mercc96

well MXE is meant to be more disassociative, which kratom isn't. I've only had one experience with Kratom (was an idiotic combo/overdose with 1,3DMAA + LSA and copius amounts of booze) felt amazing for 2 hours and vommed for 48 hours. Can't go near kratom, margarita mix or HBWR without gagging


----------



## knock

growit&smokeit said:


> Much better than this MXE stuff anyway. :D



Why would you come here and post that? If I came into your house and had a look at your furniture and told you I have different furniture and I find it much better than this stuff in your house, I think you would tell me to piss off! So, piss off!


----------



## Mercc96

hahahahahaha


----------



## growit&smokeit

Kratom can turn round and give you a kicking if you do too much. I probably did too much last night. I was on the verge of passing out / having a panic attack with a bit of ego loss at one point. I suppose if you do 10 grams and smoke pure joints of white widdow you can't expect much else!


----------



## growit&smokeit

knockando said:


> Why would you come here and post that? If I came into your house and had a look at your furniture and told you I have different furniture and I find it much better than this stuff in your house, I think you would tell me to piss off! So, piss off!



That is a bad analogy on quite a few levels.


----------



## knock

growit&smokeit said:


> That is a bad analogy on quite a few levels.



Not really!

Anyway I was just pulling your leg, so STFU.

Sorry I don't know what's got into me tonight, quite aggressive!


----------



## Albion

growit&smokeit said:


> That is a bad analogy on quite a few levels.



Ok it's like knocking on the door of a crack house, just to say that personally you think that crack gives a wholly unsatisfactory high, and that heroin is much better anyways.


----------



## incognition

growit&smokeit said:


> That is a bad analogy on quite a few levels.



Man.. You don't have any idea what MXE really is. Kratom is nice, nothing wrong with it. But it aint going to give you out of body experiences or any of the other *spectacular* effects you can get from dissociatives. Please stop posting.


----------



## Mercc96

Don't forget about the old saying horses for courses. Both substances can be quite profound, I don't have the balls or stomach to manage kratom at the moment though.


----------



## knock

Mercc96 said:


> horses for courses.



This is what GrowIt&ShoveIt fails to grasp.


----------



## Mercc96

Bit harsh xD. Anyway back to MXE! . Has no one tried smoking it it yet? I've only intranasally taken it, and have a feeling the drip accounts for taking it orally.


----------



## lbeing789

incognition said:


> Man.. You don't have any idea what MXE really is. Kratom is nice, nothing wrong with it. But it aint going to give you out of body experiences or any of the other *spectacular* effects you can get from dissociatives. Please stop posting.



Not be contrary, overall I agree.. but I have had some spectacular lucid dreams that were very psychedelic on Kratom, super vivid hyper colourful dream trips like being on DMT for hours whilst asleep.., but this particular effect is random, has only happened 3 times out of maybe 50 kratom doses, probably due to the variety of active compounds in Kratom... overall, I think it's just an OK drug, habitual use is pointless, nausea and itching at high doses, also a random effect in general, sometimes a stimulant, but nice and relaxing sometimes, good for a heavy nights sleep and works as well as codeine as a painkiller.


----------



## growit&smokeit

Ok sounds like I have stepped on a few peoples toes with the Kratom comment.  My DOC is better than your DOC  Sorry.


----------



## Mercc96

Haha, i really want a better word to describe this stuff, i cant pronounce the actual name. MXE sounds abit gay, MKET is just stupid. Any ideas?


----------



## knock

You can't pronounce methoxetamine?

meth-ox-et-a-meen

But if MDMA is Ecstasy and Amphetamine is Speed, maybe this is Lunacy. A cheerful insanity.


----------



## Mercc96

I have trouble pronouncing things sometimes, cant really get my head around it. Have a lovely amount of ""exias and braxias.


----------



## knock

(2-(3-methoxyphenyl)-2-(ethylamino)cyclohexanone)

6-M 2-ECH

Six-M-Two-ECH

S M T ECH

Semtech

Semtex (using the greek X=ch as in "loch")

However I disapprove of this nonsense!


----------



## Albion

knockando said:


> You can't pronounce methoxetamine?
> 
> meth-ox-et-a-meen
> 
> But if MDMA is Ecstasy and Amphetamine is Speed, maybe this is Lunacy. A cheerful insanity.



ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh

I thought it was meth-oh-ex-etamine. Constantly had me tongue-tied!


----------



## growit&smokeit

Ok it's like knocking on the door of a crack house, just to say that personally you think that crack gives a wholly unsatisfactory high, and that heroin is much better anyways. 

^That one is better! I think that would land me with more than a sligtly odd back ache though. Dissacociates have there place I love my odd experiences with DXM and I am a long term nitrous head. I was looking foreward to MXE and was hopping to push it further. Am a bit anoyed that it appears unwise at the moment.


----------



## Mercc96

I thought it was methoxe-tamine


----------



## knock

Mercc96 said:


> I thought it was methoxe-tamine



Well, I guess we'd have to ask the vendors who dreamed up the name for the definitive pronunciation, as it's not a systematic name, it's a made-up name.

But "amine" is a distinct component in chemical nomenclature, as is "meth" and "methoxy".

The "et" is clearly supposed to go with "amine" to give "etamine" rhyming with "ketamine". (Also etamine may relate to *et*hyl*amin*o in the IUPAC name)

Hence my conclusion, methox-etamine.


----------



## Mercc96

sorry for derailing the thread so much


----------



## knock

Hardly a derail, more like an interesting diversion, at least it is for me!


----------



## greenmeanies

I may be acquiring a sample of this soon, and I would like to know some basic information about it-- solubility, color/odor, and reagent identification.

Has anyone in the US had a chance to try the material that is supposedly available only in the UK?


----------



## Methox23

Colour is white powder, easy to snort


----------



## Aleph

Reagent identification: Marquis 
Result: No color change (with bubbles if HCL)


----------



## incognition

Anyone up for synchronized dosing in a few days? I think there's more potential with dissociatives than with DMT in this aspect. May it be delusional or real, i don't care, telepathy is fun.


----------



## Opiyumphile

greenmeanies said:


> I may be acquiring a sample of this soon, and I would like to know some basic information about it-- solubility, color/odor, and reagent identification.
> 
> Has anyone in the US had a chance to try the material that is supposedly available only in the UK?




post 58


There are a few other Reagent tests on methoxetamine floating around on different forums to compare to but this is all I could find immediately.


----------



## ✰hyperobjects✰

60mgs MXE + 20mgs 2C-B = A fantastic combo. A friend of mine returned to the states from Japan and we had a psychedelic party.When the police came my friend hugged them and plopped down on the floor meditating and started speaking only in Japanese. They broke up the party, but no one was arrested and no drugs were seized.

~Bringin' PLUR back.


----------



## greenmeanies

^thanks for the info. i'll be sure to update when i do get a chance to test my stuff.

EDIT: coolstorybro. no really, it's a cool story. i love hearing about positive encounters with the fuzz


----------



## PoppyLlama

just to be clear im not trying to source or anything i know the rules, but have and BLers from the US gotten legit MXE? ive been thinking of ordering some i just dont wanna waste ma monay


----------



## ✰hyperobjects✰

@PoppyLlama
Yes gurl,  we's people in the US are getting legit MXE. ^_^ ^_^ ^_^ Just know your vendor fool. 

~I don't think I can link URLs, but can inform you that there do exist community resources in the form of websites where you can check the legitimacy of vendor sites. Remember: Google is your friend.


----------



## Spacemonkey5000

A couple notes after 6 tests of this compound,

Everyone of my tests have been me taking one small dose followed by 1-2 bigger ones and then going to bed before i peak out, my peaks have always been very confusing but very healing almost like a aya trip but without the pushy voice that kicks my ass for doing bad stuff.

More like a dreamy therapy sesion that gives me the tolls to save the world, although ive always been so confused that i don´tknow exactly who iam or where and why.

Also the visuals and body feelings are extremely realistiv and since i almost always forget that i´m on a drug i really beleive that i´m flying through space or whatever i´m up two.  

Lucid dreaming is a very good explanation of what´s going on.

Also the people talking about "loading" the trips with stuff you do a few days before are on the right track, i have been having very realistic life like experiences with flashes of work and other recent trips. 


So far the only negatives i have felt is the fact that i need to piss alot when on this and the addiction part,  when i´m on i just wanna keep going all night although i fall aslepp most of the times so i don´t refill, but if i would be doing this earlier in the day i think i could get preety fiendish


Also i have been doing it 2days in a row the last 2 times which bugs me since i´m usually preety good to say no to myself when it comes to stuff like that, the last trip i actually felt asleep before it kicked in so i wasted some stuff there

I guess the lack of side effects is what is causing this,  when it comes to stuff like mdma i would never touch it often since it makes me feel like shit for almsot a week everytime, also lsd and shrooms quickly lose their potency if you overdo them.

this stuff on the other hand leaves very fulfilled and craving for the next hole,

I have not felt anykind of physical problems yet which i think is awesome, i work out alot and can usually tell when something makes me feel weak or is hurting me, with this compound i have been to the gym the day after even with only a few hours of sleep feeling like a monster. 

I guess this is also a part why it´s dragging me back to it again and again, i still have about ½ left of my 500mg bag and will not order more when i´m through it, 

I just like this stuff way to much to be able to have it laying around my house


----------



## Mercc96

^ i know what you mean about the fiendish part. Its not addictive just really nice  . I have almost a gram lying in my cupboard , I went through two days of really really really wanting to do some more. After that I barely think about it. I think it was because before i binged on it for about a week and a half.


----------



## incognition

Spacemonkey5000 said:


> Also the people talking about "loading" the trips with stuff you do a few days before are on the right track, i have been having very realistic life like experiences with flashes of work and other recent trips.



Hehe. I did a trip to Goa and Bombay over new years (didn't do any drugs there though).. And i dosed 180 mg's in one dose just a few hours after i got back home, just because i knew my subconscious was full of interesting things. That was just so sick! I put on this  ambient chillout cd with jungle sounds and just laid down. I also put on the mac screensaver hyperspace on my TV, just for some random lights in the room, not looking at it.

I had no fucking idea where i were! At one moment i were on the floor of a classy beach bar in goa (they often have "beds" on the floor so you can lie down all stoned), it was totally authentic. Next moment on a roof top restaurant in Bombay, then the jungle in Vietnam. I haven't been to Vietnam, but i got a full viet cong experience there, without violence though.  I turned into different ppl i met on the trip (indians) - i really felt how they percieved the world, how it felt to be them, how they smelled - everything. It was so real everything. Crazy, crazy, crazy. I were never alone - it was alway a lot of people around. Even after the peak when i opened my eyes there was always someone there in the corner of my eye..


But i've also noticed you can control it a bit. For some reason on my last trip i started to think about Jesus (yeah, wtf) and all of a sudden i was in the desert in Israel around that time, and Jesus was walking there together with some people. I didn't see their faces, i was at ground level and could only see his sandals(!?), but heard him speaking with some people and walking slowly through the dry and rocky landscape. And no, i'm not christian or religious at all.


----------



## Mercc96

^ Battlefield vietnam is a horrible thing to play before M-holing. Flying through phen bai valley with all the choppers was sick, but hurt my head.


----------



## Spacemonkey5000

incognition said:


> Hehe. I did a trip to Goa and Bombay over new years (didn't do any drugs there though).. And i dosed 180 mg's in one dose just a few hours after i got back home, just because i knew my subconscious was full of interesting things. That was just so sick! I put on this  ambient chillout cd with jungle sounds and just laid down. I also put on the mac screensaver hyperspace on my TV, just for some random lights in the room, not looking at it.
> 
> I had no fucking idea where i were! At one moment i were on the floor of a classy beach bar in goa (they often have "beds" on the floor so you can lie down all stoned), it was totally authentic. Next moment on a roof top restaurant in Bombay, then the jungle in Vietnam. I haven't been to Vietnam, but i got a full viet cong experience there, without violence though.  I turned into different ppl i met on the trip (indians) - i really felt how they percieved the world, how it felt to be them, how they smelled - everything. It was so real everything. Crazy, crazy, crazy. I were never alone - it was alway a lot of people around. Even after the peak when i opened my eyes there was always someone there in the corner of my eye..
> 
> 
> But i've also noticed you can control it a bit. For some reason on my last trip i started to think about Jesus (yeah, wtf) and all of a sudden i was in the desert in Israel around that time, and Jesus was walking there together with some people. I didn't see their faces, i was at ground level and could only see his sandals(!?), but heard him speaking with some people and walking slowly through the dry and rocky landscape. And no, i'm not christian or religious at all.





Yeah i noticed the control part during my last trip, i guess you get better at it after a few times. 

It´s really a shame that the dissioactives are so addicting, i think this one will be classed in less than 6months and i would really like to be able to stock up before that happens. on the other hand i don´t wan´t to have something so untested at home when i know i will be hitting it more often than i should.

I have a bunch of rc´s and other stuff at home that i know i can keep for years since i don´t get urges to take them but with this stuff i could barely wait for the weekend to come around.


I just hope that time will show that this is as safe as i think it is, cause every harmful drug i have taken i have felt how bad it is for me but with this it´s pleasure all the way.


----------



## incognition

Spacemonkey5000 said:


> Yeah i noticed the control part during my last trip, i guess you get better at it after a few times.
> 
> It´s really a shame that the dissioactives are so addicting, i think this one will be classed in less than 6months and i would really like to be able to stock up before that happens. on the other hand i don´t wan´t to have something so untested at home when i know i will be hitting it more often than i should.
> 
> I have a bunch of rc´s and other stuff at home that i know i can keep for years since i don´t get urges to take them but with this stuff i could barely wait for the weekend to come around.
> 
> 
> I just hope that time will show that this is as safe as i think it is, cause every harmful drug i have taken i have felt how bad it is for me but with this it´s pleasure all the way.



Hehe. Yeah, it's bit hard to stay away. You really have to have a good life and stimulating tasks so you don't feel compelled to flee into that other world where it's always so damn nice to be all the time. But i must stay it's a lot easier to abstain with this one compared with ketamine. The fast onset and short duration with ket is very dangerous for psychonaut type personalities. Like.. yeah, just one short trip, its no problem, i will get enough sleep for work and family life tomorrow anyway.. MXE needs more planning.


----------



## Spacemonkey5000

I agree that is why i only do ketamine at festivals, no problems going through a few grams when on a holiday.


----------



## Mercc96

Im gonna be so angry when this gets classed, if it does. Its such a pleasant chem.


----------



## nanoshot

PoppyLlama said:


> just to be clear im not trying to source or anything i know the rules, but have and BLers from the US gotten legit MXE? ive been thinking of ordering some i just dont wanna waste ma monay



The answer is YES, we have gotten it and NO, mine was NOT legit. Be carefull. I don't know what it was. It was a fine white powder like sweet and low sweetner but with a bitter taste. I constituted it bacteriostatic water and heated it and it all became clear, like ketamine does. But.. after a while it solidified back into a white gel material in the bottle, and any hydrochloride salt based chemical would not do this. After test dosages of 25 and 50mg and nothing happend, an oral test dosage of 100mg and 400mg was used and still nothing. I cant believe someone would fake a 100% legal cheap research chemical. It's a hit or miss thing, I don't care how much research you do, it's a gamble.


----------



## Albion

nanoshot said:


> The answer is YES, we have gotten it and NO, mine was NOT legit. Be carefull. I don't know what it was. *It was a fine white powder like sweet and low sweetner but with a bitter taste.* I constituted it bacteriostatic water and heated it and it all became clear, like ketamine does. But.. after a while it solidified back into a white gel material in the bottle, and any hydrochloride salt based chemical would not do this. After test dosages of 25 and 50mg and nothing happend, an oral test dosage of 100mg and 400mg was used and still nothing. I cant believe someone would fake a 100% legal cheap research chemical. It's a hit or miss thing, I don't care how much research you do, it's a gamble.




To be fair, that is exactly how I would describe methoxetamine. A fine white powder like sweet n low but with a bitter taste.


----------



## cosmic._.ape

does anyone has the feeling that
the government is at the very least
a bit corrupted (i don't want to be classed as paranoid lol)
every time you try this? 

just thinking :D


----------



## cosmic._.ape

(meaning we have been slaved for too long
and the propaganda machine works extra-hours


----------



## knock

cosmic._.ape said:


> (meaning we have been slaved for too long
> and the propaganda machine works extra-hours



Yes, yes and more yes. I gave money to Anarchist causes this Christmas instead of buying presents. Methoxetamine raised my class consciousness.


----------



## amanitadine

incognition said:


> Hehe. I did a trip to Goa and Bombay over new years (didn't do any drugs there though).. And i dosed 180 mg's in one dose just a few hours after i got back home, just because i knew my subconscious was full of interesting things. That was just so sick! I put on this  ambient chillout cd with jungle sounds and just laid down. I also put on the mac screensaver hyperspace on my TV, just for some random lights in the room, not looking at it.
> 
> I had no fucking idea where i were! At one moment i were on the floor of a classy beach bar in goa (they often have "beds" on the floor so you can lie down all stoned), it was totally authentic. Next moment on a roof top restaurant in Bombay, then the jungle in Vietnam. I haven't been to Vietnam, but i got a full viet cong experience there, without violence though.  I turned into different ppl i met on the trip (indians) - i really felt how they percieved the world, how it felt to be them, how they smelled - everything. It was so real everything. Crazy, crazy, crazy. I were never alone - it was alway a lot of people around. Even after the peak when i opened my eyes there was always someone there in the corner of my eye..
> .



Ahhhhhhh yesss. This makes me nostalgic. Before my life was rudely interrupted, I had the privilege to spend the bulk part of almost ten years travelling. Would work for a a month or 3, and then travel internationally for 9. Psychedelics (dissociatives included) were a steady augment to all aspects of my life, and I loved that sensation you just described. Still do! I would be collecting plants in Guatemala, and then find myself back in my lodgings in Budapest, coming to on a tuk-tuk in bangkok, and then find myself _actually_ coming out of a ketamine haze in Brooklyn. Wait, no, I'm _actually_ coming out of a ketamine haze in Gokarna! I love how your memories and senses get shuffled in the deck with dissociatives, makes for such a seductively enticing evening in, and what can be a spiritually rejuvenating exercise.

I spent the last year traveling in India, and a lot of my methoxetamine trips have been focused on sifting through these memories. In terms of memories, both the exotic and the mundane seem to get equal standing in my brain in regards to what comes back whilst astral projecting. I may be greeted with an amazing scene from some far away place or I may be re-hashing my trip to the grocery store earlier in the day. Shuffling the mental deck indeed....


----------

